# Sticky  2015 Steinhart Photo Gallery



## Uwe W.

This is the first of the yearly threads dedicated to the sharing of your photos of your Steinhart watch, or Steinhart watch collection.

For reference and your general enjoyment, you can also view previous Steinhart photo threads by using the following links:

Show your Steinhart - Part 1 (Sep, 2009 to Aug, 2011)
Show your Steinhart - Part 2 (Aug, 2011 to Jan, 2013)
Show your Steinhart - Part 3 (Jan, 2013 to May, 2015)


----------



## JFLUX13

Allow me to start with my most recent acquisition...
Have a great one, all!


----------



## Jeffwb65

2007 Blue Bezel Ocean 1. Worn daily for 8 years.


----------



## hairythomas

I'll play, love my Steinharts:


----------



## djs86

Hello Steinhart fans, remember me?!? I know it's been a while!

Oh do I have some good ones for you! Especially some rare and discontinued ones!

SAWLE #224/333 in Black and White








Comes in handy as a desk clock at work!








First Generation Ocean One Vintage Red with acrylic crystal








On my work bag








Nav B-Chrono II DLC (diamond crown) and 2nd Generation Nav B-Uhr 47mm handwinding








2nd Generation Nav B-Uhr 47mm handwinding and some legendary death metal \m/








Blued Hands








That's all for now folks!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## phoenix844884




----------



## asrar.merchant

No talk,

Just

The German StainlessSteelMan


----------



## Tony A.H

following your lead Big D.

went for the Titan Nav-B Anniversary this morning.
and Next one will be the B Dial ;-).


----------



## Riker

And yet more Titan..........................


----------



## Kilovolt

OK, let's go on ...


----------



## marcwo

Hy,
Apollon.


----------



## JFLUX13

Hi all!

Nav.B-Uhr Limited Silver Edition today...


----------



## bitemee

Tick-Tock


----------



## El Gerto

ok, let´s see what we have here....


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JFLUX13

I wish you all a great Thursday!


----------



## glennwatson

marcwo said:


> Hy,
> Apollon.
> View attachment 4125217


which appollon model is this? I really like it


----------



## Jeffwb65

El Gerto. Where did You get that Brown Bezel on the Ocean 1? WANT! Lol.


----------



## marcwo

glennwatson said:


> which appollon model is this? I really like it


Hy,
Steinhart Apollon with Black Bezel and Titan Bracelet.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

*Did someone say Titan?*

Every page needs a Titan, no?


----------



## zee218

*Re: Did someone say Titan?*


----------



## JSal

Jeffwb65 said:


> El Gerto. Where did You get that Brown Bezel on the Ocean 1? WANT! Lol.


He did it himself. He starts out with a standard Steinhart black aluminum bezel insert. 
Send him a PM and he will explain the process to you.


----------



## Mc_Fly




----------



## Watchfreek

*Fifty Shades of Grey.....*

From the sandwich to a sunburst......









IMO, a piece that deserves a lot more love than it currently receives, especially when on a mesh.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Buchmann69

Just arrived today and I am very satisfied!

















Ocean Black DLC w ceramic bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## ndw6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JBowen

Proof that Steinhart needs to make 40mm watches. The 39mm Coke GMT


----------



## darkhelmetlive

My Marine 38 I picked up earlier this year.


----------



## JFLUX13

Classy ST-10 for Monday!
Have a great one, all!


----------



## bitemee

In nature's presence


----------



## zee218




----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

OVR back from repair. Had issues with the bezel seizing and eventually just failed to work, spinning in both directions with no resistance. Ended up being gone for 30 days and happy with the results.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidmanu

OVM + Gunny straps


----------



## asrar.merchant

This also deserves a lot more love than it currently receives. Lots lots more.

The blue dial shines and calms at the the same time surrounded in all Stainless steel.













/ATTACH]


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## ciclismosam




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JSal

El Gerto said:


>


Shhhhhh.... be very quiet.... Don't disturb her... it looks like we have a rare siting of a very beautiful Triton Bronze Anniversary Edition caught basking in "The Wild"


----------



## napplegate

New toy!


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Loving the leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Solo

Care for a little vintage-feeling?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## shakin_jake

[/URL]I get by with a little help from my friends by Jake Wilson, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## shakin_jake

[/URL]My New Steinhart Diver by Jake Wilson, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bitemee

Waiting for my turn...


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## bitemee

Deep blue...


----------



## scottkar54

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## scottkar54

Steinhart GMT


----------



## scottkar54

Steinhart GMT


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## asrar.merchant

Anthony Bourke from facebook made me a classy vintage looking and beautiful feeling bund strap. My first in this style.

What a beauty Tony. Love your work. Feels amazing.


----------



## ciclismosam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

The only Steinhart I own now.....


----------



## dindo_b

Thought I'd share a pic of my two "kids", Ocean One Vintage with an ST 5, and GMT Blue Red. Cheers!


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Chaplain

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Dino7

New arrival , along with my only other current Steinhart .


----------



## Heiner

Got it! :-!


----------



## Heiner

It's Red Date Day!


----------



## Tony A.H

over due for some Love..
the one on the right ;-)


----------



## JSal

Two of my all time favorites Tony. Unfortunately I do not own either. But I'm always searching.


----------



## asrar.merchant

T.A.H inspired


----------



## Heiner




----------



## noregrets

Le Mans GT Red on custom Gunny, with my Swiss Mountain Dog, Porter.


----------



## pihtapihta

Ocean One Ceramic at the Carribean Volcano








Lepromatik LE


----------



## boomersooner

DSC_0574 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Dino7

Newest addition to my Steinhart stable , really love this watch and wanted one for ages .


----------



## JFLUX13

Dino7 said:


> Newest addition to my Steinhart stable , really love this watch and wanted one for ages .


Congrats!
One of my favorite Steinies!
Number 89 says hello! ;-)


----------



## dpeter

same old, but new pics:


----------



## Dino7

JFLUX13 said:


> Congrats!
> One of my favorite Steinies!
> Number 89 says hello! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4389418


cheers , the silver dial really is special !


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Aviator Straps.
are they RIOS or Di-Modell ??


----------



## dpeter

my straps are tourby Original Flieger strap design from 1940 and rios Genuine Buffalo Leather Watch Band Aviator".

very nice ones.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you.
both suit the watches perfectly.


----------



## eblackmo

View attachment 4405850

View attachment 4405858


----------



## Flybackpeter

My new DUO

I am in germany and Steinhart quality is excellent


----------



## DR3WDOWN

My new Aviation GMT Vintage. Hasnt left my writs since I got it last week. Love me some Steinhart watches! This is my first but not last Steinhart.


----------



## Flybackpeter

More Pictures from my Watches


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Watchfreek

Messing around with a distressed leather NATO. Never been much of a fan of NATO's on fliegers but this combo on the vintage titanium B-dial seems to work. The NATO gives it more of a toolish look and beefs up the watch quite a bit on the wrist.


----------



## icemuffin

Today


----------



## hozburun

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## rhemmers




----------



## Tony A.H

Grigio time. 
feels so right on a Rainy Grey Sunday.



Cheers


----------



## Watchfreek

Salute to the mighty Grigio with the sexy red shark! So honored to be featured in your post Tony. Now it's time to return the favor  ....she's not as big as yours, not a limited edition, but she just got a well earned clean-up after coming back with a sapphire caseback upgrade. Have to start over with the patina-ing.....


----------



## rdwatch

Just received this one last Thursday....


----------



## Tony A.H

all good my friend.. Big Medium or Small. they are all good.:-!
looks great but sounds like they cleaned or re-brushed the Case when they installed the Crystal ?. could've left the Patina on it :think:.
enjoy your New /Old Toy..


----------



## the MJ

mine


----------



## JSal

the MJ said:


> mine
> View attachment 4485082


I had one of those and as much as I loved it I never got around to wearing it.

I sold it a couple of months ago in brand new condition to someone in California and he put it up on ebay a couple of days later for exactly what he paid for it. I don't know why he did as I never questioned him. But I knew it was my watch when it saw it on ebay as I had put the name of the watch on the box with a Brother P-Touch labeler.

Since you don't see these that often I was Wondering if this is the same watch.

Did you purchase it recently?


----------



## noregrets

White Ocean that I picked up on F29 last month...now one of my favorite watches, and running well within COSC (+ .9 secs/day) on the wrist/winder. Oh how I love my Steinis.


----------



## TimeDilation

Still have an Aviation Vintage on the way, but love Nav B-Uhr 47mm and my Ocean Two White. Sorry pics aren't the best...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony style.

In both the classy red shark and the photo clicking style.

Not as good as Tony ever but inspired for sure.

And same as Dave's watch, the Bronze Beauty. Thanks Dave for making me get this lovely peice.

#cantakeitof #gluedtowrist


----------



## rdwatch

rdwatch said:


> Just received this one last Thursday....


My other 2 I got last year, dig them all!


----------



## the MJ

JSal said:


> I had one of those and as much as I loved it I never got around to wearing it.
> 
> I sold it a couple of months ago . Since you don't see these that often I was Wondering if this is the same watch.
> 
> Did you purchase it recently?


 No, I own them from 2013. Bought them here in Prague.

"each has its own"


----------



## Tony A.H

nah. you're Not copying my Style. you have your own. 
i'll probably copy you next time and wear my Silver Ring ;-).


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asrar.merchant

Every strap that comes from the Grandmaster of Straps, Riker, is the best.

Have to write up separately about this.


----------



## Watchfreek

This is much better TBH... (but where's the ring?  )


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> Every strap that comes from the Grandmaster of Straps, Riker, is the best.


Stunning indeed.



asrar.merchant said:


> Have to write up separately about this.


Very much look forward to that!

P.S. All your pictures of that watch have gotten me to the point that I am going to the Steinhart website every day, sometimes multiple times per day, and hovering over the "buy" button! Although I have blown through my watch budget for the next few months already, I fear that it is only a matter of time now on this one.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## rdwatch

El Gerto said:


>


Whoa, really liking this one and don't recall ever seeing it before. What's the info in this one? Just curious....


----------



## rhemmers

Apollon on canvas:


----------



## JSal

rdwatch said:


> Whoa, really liking this one and don't recall ever seeing it before. What's the info in this one? Just curious....


That is the "no longer made" Steinhart "White Ocean" GMT and was spec'd out by, and made only for Aramar which was the Dutch retailer of Steinhart Watches at one time.

So if you want one of those babies you will need to search the secondary market for one. They are hard to come by, but not scarce by any means as they were NOT a Limited Edition.

Maurice is the owner of Aramar and he produces his own small line of Rolex sub homage watches now and are made for him by Grovana who used to also make Steinharts watches several years back.


----------



## rdwatch

JSal said:


> That is the "no longer made" Steinhart "White Ocean" GMT and was spec'd out by, and made only for Aramar which was the Dutch retailer of Steinhart Watches at one time.
> 
> So if you want one of those babies you will need to search the secondary market for one. They are hard to come by, but not scarce by any means as they were NOT a Limited Edition.
> 
> Maurice is the owner of Aramar and he produces his own small line of Rolex sub homage watches now and are made for him by Grovana who used to also make Steinharts watches several years back.


Thank you for the info! It is nice looking piece, that's for sure.


----------



## JSal

rdwatch said:


> Thank you for the info! It is nice looking piece, that's for sure.


Sure, no problem. If you do a Google search you'll find his website. 
He has some new models coming out on pre-sale right now. But they are using the Miyota 9015 movement. Not that that is a bad thing, it's just not my thing. But using the 9015 he is able to offer a good price. It's a reliable and accurate movement. I'm just a Swiss movement kind of guy.


----------



## El Gerto

There´s nothing more to say except: If You want one, stay tuned with all the marketplaces around watches and look carefully.

I needed about 8 months to grap one and this beauty found it´s way from California to me to Germany


----------



## nansbread

In the summer sun


----------



## noregrets




----------



## asrar.merchant

I need to click some pics with my cigars too. Somehow cigars and watches is a beautiful combination.

For now a few cigar less but masculine enough pics, IMHO.

Received this horween shell cordovan strap in black that I had totally forgotten about from clemens of H2O. Lovely strap and excellent value. 
I always need a black leather for this aviation and a couple others of 24mm. And I had heard that shell cordovan is amongst the best leathers available, disputable.

This strap is nice though. A little big size for me but nice. I believe all Germans have huge hands which is why this sizing difference happens when it comes to the middle east.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> This strap is nice though. A little big size for me but nice. I believe all Germans have huge hands which is why this sizing difference happens when it comes to the middle east.


I have the same problem with my wrist size (<6.5")...every Steinhart leather strap, e.g., would need multiple extra holes to fit my wrist. I can't bear to desecrate such beautiful straps, so any leather strap I wear with a Steini is aftermarket for me.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> I have the same problem with my wrist size (<6.5")...every Steinhart leather strap, e.g., would need multiple extra holes to fit my wrist. I can't bear to desecrate such beautiful straps, so any leather strap I wear with a Steini is aftermarket for me.


I would check with Steinhart when you order a strap from them, or a watch and make them aware of your wrist circumference. Give it to them in inches and millimeters.

The only time I've had an issue with their straps being to long is with their tapered pilot straps. The ones that taper from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm at the buckle. I've never had one that fit me.

The only other time was when I purchased my Nav.b Uhr Premium. For some reason it was outfitted with a strap marked XL and even on the last notch was too big. My wrists used to be 8" and have shrunk quite a lot over the years due to my injury.

I notified Steinhart about the XL size they put on and they are swapping the strap out for me.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, JSal, that is excellent advice that I will definitely take for my next purchase. I have no doubt that they will do whatever they can to try to accommodate my wrist size. I purchased almost all of my current Steinis in the aftermarket so did not have that opportunity.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Oicu812

Okay, I will play along. Here's the O2WP on my hood:


----------



## JSal

I believe the phrase Julius Caesar used was...

"Veni, vidi, vici" as in... "I came; I saw; I conquered"


----------



## Oicu812

That is my own twist on the latin phrase... You're only the second person to have figured it out in almost 20 years of using it on boards like this.


----------



## JSal

Oicu812 said:


> That is my own twist on the latin phrase... You're only the second person to have figured it out in almost 20 years of using it on boards like this.


I grew up in, and still live in a very Italian neighborhood.

We used to say it all the time and twist it around too...

One of our twists was... Veni Vidi Veni!!! I'll let your imagination figure out how and when we used that one. LOL

There was also a time when we were in Vegas and an Italian friend of ours saw a prostitute.

So pointed at her and he said... "E pluibus unum" which of course is on the US currency and means "Out of many, one".... But he was joking because he meant it the other way around.
Out of one, many... LOL


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> One of our twists was... Veni Vidi Veni!!! I'll let your imagination figure out how and when we used that one.


:-d
good one!


----------



## TimeDilation

All my Steinharts together, one happy family. Added my Orient Mako XL to show the Chocolate Steinhart strap I ordered for it. Love the combo!


----------



## alexrocky

*Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red Photos*

My newest watch... Steinhart O1VR


----------



## Bojangles

*OV1 on Nato*



Admiralty Grey


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: OV1 on Nato*

Triton Anniversary


----------



## senna89wc12

My new 47mm Nav B-Chrono has arrived. Great watch. Loving it.


----------



## ndw6

Ticker1 said:


>


Nice strap, can we see the front?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6

Update, I'm sure you've seen it before but I got the bracelet to suit.
Still lovin' this watch.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Didn't realise they had the "3-D lume" too


----------



## Sixracer

Trying a desert camo NATO on my OVM DLC


----------



## CrazyCat

Maybe it's time for me to get a good camera, and be able to take proper pictures.
In the meantime...:


----------



## JSal

senna89wc12 said:


> My new 47mm Nav B-Chrono has arrived. Great watch. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 4609770


It also looks GREAT on that Sailcloth Strap you added. 
Great Choice on both and wear them well.


----------



## senna89wc12

JSal said:


> It also looks GREAT on that Sailcloth Strap you added.
> Great Choice on both and wear them well.


Thank you! Going to have so much fun switching straps on this watch. I have a stack of 22mm straps which I can try on. Meanwhile, going to stick with the current strap.


----------



## knezz

Apollon Chrono ss bezel on Steinhart rubber visiting orthodox monastery at Fruska Gora , Serbia.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B Premium





Love the *Blue Hands *against *All Black b-)


*


----------



## noregrets

OVM DLC "in the wild" today.


----------



## timemachina

Got my steinhart nav-b-uhr premium with the soprod movement in the mail today. Did it one better with an alligator strap


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Reunited and it feels so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo

O1V -- a gem of a watch


----------



## Cocas

My ocean gmt today


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Cocas

White dial


----------



## noregrets

My OVM DLC. And oh how I love her so.


----------



## senna89wc12

This combination might be a bit too crazy. I am trying this orange rubber strap on my Nav B-Chrono. If it works well then I will get a same strap but in a different color.


----------



## Vernon11

Another day at the office...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Oh and this too


----------



## Tony A.H

looking Good Asrar.
love that Combo (goes well with the Ring ;-) ).
eid fitir moubarak .



asrar.merchant said:


> View attachment 4700066


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> looking Good Asrar.
> love that Combo (goes well with the Ring ;-) ).
> eid fitir moubarak .


Wow a compliment from you on the combo is a real trophy. Thank you so much.

Eid Mubarak Ya Akhi.

Next one up will be a red shark and we all know the single source of red inspiration around here.
He answers to the name of Tony A.H


----------



## the MJ

Triton


----------



## Vindic8

Just picked this up from Fed/Ex. Loving the combo. The knurled crown and bezel seem destined to go with the mesh.


----------



## undertaker




----------



## COUPET

undertaker said:


> View attachment 4722002


What a wonderful picture! Some of Life's little pleasures all in one great image.


----------



## rawall

undertaker said:


> View attachment 4722002


Amazing photo!
Delictable composed and probably enjoyed fully!

Peace.


----------



## Tony A.H

yes. Picture Perfect.
that Mojito is so refreshing.. dangerous to think about it while i'm still having my Morning Coffee .

Cheers


----------



## undertaker

Thanks boys In fact, I gave them three  It was a very hot evening


----------



## Watchfreek

Not received much wrist time but still much loved... Out for some fresh air today...


----------



## gricat




----------



## asrar.merchant

Here comes the red shark.
What a stylish look, in my opinion.


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## noregrets

Marine Chronograph on a blue leather Nato. In the background is a wooden replica of the traditional Qatari _dhow_ that I purchased in the old Doha _souq_ many years ago. Fishing was a key part of the Qatari economy until the discovery of oil. It is now the world's richest country by per capita income. A fascinating place IMO.


----------



## JSal

Ordered this on the evening of the day of release June 2nd.
It arrived on July 1st. But since I was staying at my girlfriends house the watch sat with my neighbor till today. 
How many Steinhart fans can say they waited an extra 22 day (on top of the month long wait from the day the order was placed) to see their new watch...
I've learned that the wait is half the fun and excitement. The anticipation is the rush...
So, without further wait I present the newest Steinhart in my collection.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations John. don't know how you managed to wait that long ?!. 
i wouldn't be able to wait 22 days knowing that the watch has arrived !. i think you're nuts (not in a bad way of course ).
BTW, No Brown Leather Strap to boot ??

wear it in good health.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations John. don't know how you managed to wait that long ?!.
> i wouldn't be able to wait 22 days knowing that the watch has arrived !. i think you're nuts (not in a bad way of course ).
> BTW, No Brown Leather Strap to boot ??
> 
> wear it in good health.


Thanks Tony.

I would have ordered it with the Brown strap option which is Steinhart strap # 262 but I didn't like the fact that it tapered from 22mm to 18mm.

But if I had realized that Steinhart made strap # 265 which is the exact same strap in a straight 22/22mm I would have asked them to substitute that one.

So I may have to order one. But I will tell you that the Steinhart mesh bracelet looks and feels great on that watch. Fits like a glove and is very comfortable.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> But if I had realized that Steinhart made strap # 265 which is the exact same strap in a straight 22/22mm I would have asked them to substitute that one.


that's what i was thinking about.
it's a beauty.


----------



## Junior29

My Nav B 44mm handwinding. I have had it for almost three months and am enjoying it a little bit more each day.

Edit: I should have given more info as you all really know your Steinharts. This particular watch is customized with a ETA 2801. I mention it because I really enjoy this aspect of the watch and believe I am now hooked on handwinds.


----------



## JSal

Junior29 said:


> My Nav B 44mm handwinding. I have had it for almost three months and am enjoying it a little bit more each day


Junior, while you are able to handwind that particular model Steinhart is an Automatic movement and you should refrain from constantly hand winding it.

If it completely stops you can give it a few winds to get the movement going. Then put it on your wrist and wear it. The rotor will wind the watch the rest of the way as you wear it and move during the day.

Edit: I also sent Junior a PM To alert him. He informed me that this is a Special one off custom made for him that uses the ETA 2801
Steinhart has only used these movements in a handful of limited edition replicas made several years ago. So this is a very special watch indeed and one of a kind.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> that's what i was thinking about.
> it's a beauty.


And of course, a picture thread needs pictures.... . So here's a side by side of the #262 on the O1V DT and the straight 22mm that came with my Marine Officer Grey (supposedly a #265?). My apologies for the bad pic.









John, when ordering beware that there may be at least two types of leather used on these straps (as opposed to the natural difference between each strap). The #262 (?) I chose for the O1V DT is smooth, has a sheen and is of a lighter, greyish shade which matches the watch's dial nicely, as is the straight 22mm. The #262 I specifcally ordered for the Nav B bronze and my O1V is clearly darker, has a rough surface and has no sheen, more like suede (and looks like the finish on the straight 22mm shown on the Marine Officer grey on the official site). Very confusing indeed, so it might be worth mentioning the leather that you prefer, when ordering (I was fortunate enoguh to be able to pick the ones for the O1V and O1V DT in person).


----------



## JSal

While the descriptions of both are the same I'm guessing there is some sort of difference. Then there is also the likely probability of different leather lots. 
This is genuine leather and as we all know all cows are not created equal LOL 
So different batches/lots of leather may turn out differently with slight variances.

Anyway, good catch and definitely worthy of a note to Steinhart prior to ordering so as to get a "hand pick" as far as light or dark, smooth or open grain.

Here are the links to the two straps. The difference in pricing between the two is only because the #262 comes with an 18mm deployant clasp.

"Bracelet Vintage Brown" band262

"Bracelet Vintage Brown Marine Officer" band265


----------



## Watchfreek

That's what I'm trying to say - it doesn't look like it is merely a different cow/batch, LOL 

The glossy, lighter, greyish one matches really nicely with the O1V DT's dial but the darker suede-like one has more of a rugged, vintage feel that I prefer for the O1V and Nav B Bronze. Both finishes would look good on the watch in any case.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> That's what I'm trying to say - it doesn't look like it is merely a different cow/batch, LOL
> 
> The glossy, lighter, greyish one matches really nicely with the O1V DT's dial but the darker suede-like one has more of a rugged, vintage feel that I prefer for the O1V and Nav B Bronze. Both finishes would look good on the watch in any case.


Odd for sure. Maybe they hand pick them for each watch? But that sounds too time consuming. Maybe they have the strap maker make the one for the O1DT lighter and smooth.

What's even more strange is that they both say "smooth" in the description.

Baffling to say the least.

This is a great question for Sir James, aka Riker.

If he doesn't know, then asking Steinhart may be the only solution. But James being a strap maker himself and being close with Gunter is probably a sure bet he'll know.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> Odd for sure. Maybe they hand pick them for each watch? But that sounds too time consuming. Maybe they have the strap maker make the one for the O1DT lighter and smooth.
> 
> What's even more strange is that they both say "smooth" in the description.
> 
> Baffling to say the least.
> 
> This is a great question for Sir James, aka Riker.
> 
> If he doesn't know, then asking Steinhart may be the only solution. But James being a strap maker himself and being close with Gunter is probably a sure bet he'll know.


Simpler just to ask for the one you prefer and not worry about the "why"  Hopefully they will be able to get what you want. I actually don't mind either, if I was getting it for the O1V DT (my girl friend picked this one herself because the watch was for her). I'm really not sure if the lighter one is the standard strap for the O1V DT but I'm guessing it is because it matches so well. The AD had a bunch of those straps with the two different finishes (all came in the same shipment, apparently) and even different thread colour choices- white or off-white/beige, so we just picked the one we liked for our watches.


----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART AVIATION VINTAGE


----------



## noregrets

Marine Chronograph on python skin Nato. I like the primal feel that the snakeskin strap provides, which seems to synergize with a watch that in turn evokes images of the wind and waves on the high seas.


----------



## TimeDilation

noregrets said:


> Marine Chronograph on python skin Nato. I like the primal feel that the snakeskin strap provides, which seems to synergize with a watch that in turn evokes images of the wind and waves on the high seas.
> 
> View attachment 4770186


That looks Amazing!!! Very nice!


----------



## noregrets

Thanks!


----------



## Sixracer

Marine Officer Chronograph in Bronze while enjoying a cocktail by the water.









Wife wearing an old Tiffany men's watch from my dad that I found to small for anything but a tuxedo.


----------



## ktyk7

Just joined this forum! Here are my twin pilots.


----------



## JSal

Very nice Nav.B's, and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you aboard. :-!

Now... don't you mean "fraternal" twins? ;-)

There are subtle differences between the two. (sub dial indices, size of all 3 hands, Nav B-Uhr 6497 print on lower portion of dial). Did I miss anything? 
Both very very nice. 
So what Steinhart is next on your radar?


----------



## ktyk7

Thanks for having me on board. Yeah, you're right about the differences. Got them used and just prefer the diamond crown to the current ones.

I do have the Aviation Automatic and for now I'm done with my purchases. Although, the Ocean 1 Vintage would be a nice addition.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## leoric




----------



## noregrets

I have been going a little wild with the photos since I picked up a tripod and macro lens for my smartphone a few days ago. I will have to slow down eventually but let's enjoy it while we can. Today's subject: one of my all-time favorite Steinis, the Le Mans Heritage Chrono LE.

First, credit where credit is due: I got the idea for the toy car from one of JSal's old sales posts. Let's bookend with the toy car, with macro shots of the beautiful dial and hands in between.


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> I have been going a little wild with the photos since I picked up a tripod and macro lens for my smartphone a few days ago. I will have to slow down eventually but let's enjoy it while we can. Today's subject: one of my all-time favorite Steinis, the Le Mans Heritage Chrono LE.
> 
> First, credit where credit is due: I got the idea for the toy car from one of JSal's old sales posts. Let's bookend with the toy car, with macro shots of the beautiful dial and
> 
> Unbelievably beautiful photos buddy. I have saved them to show my watch to my customers and other enthusiasts. I will surely mention your name in the credits as it all belongs to you. But this surely going on my instagram.
> 
> Super photography. Love it.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> Unbelievably beautiful photos buddy. I have saved them to show my watch to my customers and other enthusiasts. I will surely mention your name in the credits as it all belongs to you. But this surely going on my instagram.
> 
> Super photography. Love it.


Thank you Asrar, you are far too kind my friend. I love my Steinis and taking pictures of them, and am honored to be able to share the joy with my fellow forum members as well.

P.S. All your beautiful pictures of the stunning MO Bronze made it unbearable for me to not own one of my own, so when I saw one come up on F29 earlier this month I pulled the trigger. I'll be sure to post some pictures as soon as my custom Gunny arrives for it.


----------



## sasha

*Re: OV1 on Nato*

great looking triton bronze. loving the patina. these two pics weren't taken around the same time right? one looks new compares with the wrist shot.


----------



## sasha

great round up collection


----------



## sasha

on my wish list.love the blue dial,


----------



## Sixracer

FAMILY PHOTO!


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## leoric




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## knezz

My Apollon


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## baaart




----------



## Vindic8

A few Steinies in this box.


----------



## noregrets

Marine Officer Bronze on a Gunny Arrillo. Like Asrar with JPH straps, I am literally unable to express how amazing Peter's straps are, so I shall not even attempt to do so. Finally, a big thank you to Asrar and others for posting so many pictures of the MO Bronze that it gave me an urgent moral imperative to procure one of my own. At this point it would be tough to live without it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> Marine Officer Bronze on a Gunny Arrillo. Like Asrar with JPH straps, I am literally unable to express how amazing Peter's straps are, so I shall not even attempt to do so. Finally, a big thank you to Asrar and others for posting so many pictures of the MO Bronze that it gave me an urgent moral imperative to procure one of my own. At this point it would be tough to live without it.
> 
> Thank you buddy for joining the honorary club of marine officers.
> 
> Peters work is beyond words. I know that. I have seen his quality in many straps and I love it. He is an artist so I know what you feeling with that strap.
> 
> I have a large order under preparation by Peter for my boutique. I think I am going to add on something like this probably. Looks beautiful.
> 
> Wear it well and in great health mate. May it bring you good times.
> 
> I am a huge fan of your photography, beautiful angles.
> 
> And this is my wrist today.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> Thank you buddy for joining the honorary club of marine officers.
> 
> Peters work is beyond words. I know that. I have seen his quality in many straps and I love it. He is an artist so I know what you feeling with that strap.
> 
> I have a large order under preparation by Peter for my boutique. I think I am going to add on something like this probably. Looks beautiful.
> 
> Wear it well and in great health mate. May it bring you good times.
> 
> I am a huge fan of your photography, beautiful angles.


Thanks, Asrar, you are far too kind my friend. I won't be winning any photography awards but it gives me a lot of joy to take pictures of these beautiful watches and share them with my friends on the forum. It is truly a labor of love.

I also can't imagine how you could go wrong with any of Peter's straps, they are truly a thing to behold and as you know are so comfortable you quickly forget you are even wearing them. I have no idea how he manages to age and distress the leather so perfectly.

As an aside related to your note above, those familiar with the US military may note the irony in photographing a Marine Officer watch with an Army beret...but it was all I had on hand.


----------



## dindo_b

Bought a great watch roll from Worn & Wound. Here are my Steinharts and a new Squale GMT Ceramica enjoying their new "home".


----------



## asrar.merchant

Today's wristgame,

But it's going to change mid day.

(Gunter has taken a real liking to this strap)


----------



## asrar.merchant

And now it changes.....

ALL BLUE WRISTGAME

which one

This 




















Or

The Overloaded this one:


----------



## Tony A.H

Azzurro

almost forgot how Beautiful and Mesmerizing this Blue Dial is.
on a *Blue* Shark with a touch of *Red*


----------



## sasha

nice pics and marine bronze. was this 44mm made in green dial at once?/


----------



## noregrets

sasha said:


> nice pics and marine bronze. was this 44mm made in green dial at once?/


If I understand your question correctly, yes, the Marine Officer Bronze, which has an olive green dial, is still produced:

Marine-Officer Bronze - Chronographs - Steinhart Watches


----------



## sasha

thx. well not exactly this one. there's one that comes with a real green color like grass green


----------



## Craustin1

I think the one you mention was a special edition and very limited. It was also 48mm I believe.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## noregrets

A pairing of the finer things in life...


----------



## JSal

sasha said:


> thx. well not exactly this one. there's one that comes with a real green color like grass green





Craustin1 said:


> I think the one you mention was a special edition and very limited. It was also 48mm I believe.


I own the Limited Edition in 48mm with the Green Dial but I assure you it is not the color of grass. It is much closer to an Olive Color although not as dark as the Marine Officer Bronze.

The special limited edition you are thinking of is called the MARINE Chronograph Edizione BRONZO

I just happen to own the actual watch (#54 of 55) used for the photoshoot on the Steinhart website you will see in the link below.

MARINE Chronograph Edizione BRONZO - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Copeau

_MG_3238.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## knezz

Some new photos of my Apollon Chrono with SS bezel and vintage brown.



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pop4

My Ocean One Green gets a sibling:


----------



## hozburun




----------



## sasha

yes that's the one i like. however don't have the wrist to carry it let alone obtaining this rare bird :0( 
love that green color and wish they had it in the marine officer. thx guys for your help.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Today's #wristgame


----------



## Tony A.H

the Color is much Greener (and i see a little bit of yellow in the Mix).



the Marine Officer's Dial comes is a very different color. it's more Brown with a tint of Green.
a great watch nonetheless (and more of your preferred case diameter if i may say).


----------



## noregrets

Following Asrar's lead with the aviation theme...


----------



## shakin_jake

nice looking watches gentlemen, well done!


----------



## Speeding

My new Pepsi Steinhart!


----------



## Speeding




----------



## IanCognito

Just dropping in...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## leoric




----------



## leoric




----------



## noregrets

Very nice shots, Leoric! I especially like the Aviation GMT DLC, what a beauty.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Swiss know how to make watches, Belgians how to make beer...


----------



## Sky1926

Man I can't decide between the O1VM or the O1VR...basically the differences are the hands and the date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titloveyou

Perfect handpiece just arrived, no dust in dial, no misaligned benzel, no GMT hand mistake


----------



## leoric

noregrets said:


> Very nice shots, Leoric! I especially like the Aviation GMT DLC, what a beauty.


Thx Noregrets!
Aviation GMT DLC being out of production still keeps the special value for me, but NavBHeritage is the ONE right now


----------



## leoric

My precious;-)


----------



## Speeding




----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

Today's #wristgame

And as you said Tony, the polished beads don't scratch. Only the rough Lava stone beads do.

Noregrets thanks a lot buddy for so many mentions. If there is a trend to follow it should the one you have set, to click such thoughtful and lovely pics. Each one is a treasure of our favourite watches.


----------



## knezz

like always great socks Asrar ! Your Timepieces are something special.
I can add photo of my only proper watch at this moment , hope more will follow in future.
Black bezel with stock strap.


----------



## Speeding

Stunning!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Alter the #wristgame always

Contrary to popular opinion, triton military green is a very versatile watch. Can beautifully provide many variations and still remain disticnt from what most people in a room are wearing.

I love the stubborn uniqueness of this watch. It's got a certain daring personality. ( most might disagree with me, it's ok, it's only my opinion. And anyways this watch is not much seen around here.)

Knezz, mate I love your shots. The Apollon Chrono is the master game changer. looks nice on you mate. Wear it in good health Insha Allah.


----------



## noregrets

Today I wore one of my favorite Steinis, the White Ocean GMT. (Then again, which of my Steinis is _not_ one of my favorites?) 









The White Ocean with a Zuni totem I bought in Arizona many years ago. In Zuni culture, the white bear symbolizes a powerful healing force.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

Today this is choice of #wristgame

I am little curious about two things:
1) the fitting of the end links to the case. I see a bit of a gap there. Is it supposed to be like this and is it normal or should it seamless like the many pics I have seen of other people's Nav B Chrono on steel bracelet. ( could anyone share a few pics of theirs on bracelet to see the difference.)

2) the gap where the end links fit to the bracelet also looks too much to me. What do you guys think is this much gap normal or again it's a bit off.

This is my second pair of end links received from stienhart as the first pair that came with the watch on the bracelet were not right and had quite a bit of gap in the area where they were joining the case. If this one looks off too to you guys as it does to me, then I will order another pair of end links front them.





















Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## JSal

Here is mine... I see some gaps. Nothing tremendous but there has to be room or the bracelet won't flex and move as needed while wearing it.


----------



## COUPET

My addition:









Having great trouble getting this off my wrist!


----------



## Sky1926

Man that's sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

First foray into the Steinhart family. Still honeymooning after six months.










Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## titloveyou

Homage & Handmade 
Watch roll by local handmade - goat leather.... few elephant local strap


----------



## Jotunn

I've been wearing this all summer:









I got a problem I can't get it off my wrist.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

A blue #WRISTGAME


----------



## knezz

this is nav b chrono 44 right ? Looks quite large


----------



## asrar.merchant

Its is nav-B chrono 44. Looks large maybe because of the angle of the photo. Fits perfect on the wrist. Feels nice and strong.


----------



## knezz

Before i got Apollon chrono i was considering 47 mm nav b chrono.
It is still on my list , but at this moment i would like something little bit different like ovm or professional blue.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Aviation #wristgame


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo.

(older pictures).


----------



## noregrets

Absolutely stunning strap and combination, Tony.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## asrar.merchant

Will3020 said:


>


Really classy. Wear it well mate.

Bill, that's a TONY made strap. What do you expect mate.


----------



## Will3020

asrar.merchant said:


> Really classy. Wear it well mate.
> 
> Bill, that's a TONY made strap. What do you expect mate.


Thank you sir. That's a Steinhart Pilot strap.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Sky1926

Ah wow I was about set on a Stowa or Tourny until I saw this one ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Will3020 said:


> Thank you sir. That's a Steinhart Pilot strap.


Asrar was complimenting your watch as classy, but then spoke to noregrets (Bill) and was referring to the strap that's on Tony's Bronzo above which he made himself including the bronze Steinhart logo stud. Tony is quite the craftsman.


----------



## asrar.merchant

JSal said:


> Asrar was complimenting your watch as classy, but then spoke to noregrets (Bill) and was referring to the strap that's on Tony's Bronzo above which he made himself including the bronze Steinhart logo stud. Tony is quite the craftsman.


As always, sharp as an eagle my good man. Love seeing you around mate.

Come on show us the wrist and the beauty that's resting on it.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you Gentlemen..


----------



## noregrets

The newest addition to my Steinhart stable, she just arrived yesterday.

When the new Aviation GMT dial came out, I knew that I needed to get my hands on an old one before they became too scarce, as to me the crosshairs is _the_ iconic aspect of the Aviation line. Thanks to my new friend monopola in Bulgaria, I was able to do just that.

Once again, I must also thank Asrar for showing so many beautiful pictures of this watch that I soon was left with no choice but to acquire one of my own.


----------



## Tony A.H

awesome.
Congratulations. i wonder if you also got Asrar's Bug with his Strap Addiction ?!.
wear it in good health.


----------



## noregrets

Tony A.H said:


> awesome.
> Congratulations. i wonder if you also got Asrar's Bug with his Strap Addiction ?!.
> wear it in good health.


Thanks, Tony! I did indeed. Between seeing Asrar's JPH and other straps, and your customs which you continue to treat us to pictures of, I think I have contracted full-on "strapfluenza."

At this point I have quite a few Gunnies in hand and a handful of MEVAs on the way as well, in addition to dozens of nylon and leather Natos and Zulus and various metal bracelets. I'm playing with fire though. After my wife saw me sporting my latest Gunny Le Mans (which I unsuccessfully tried to pass off as having had _forever_), it looks like our kitchen will soon in turn be sporting new tile. I might not get off so easy next time. All the more reason that I must plan the "roll-out strategy" for the Kiga very, very carefully.


----------



## knezz

haha , wife's internal fight sounds so familiar. I am thinking of distraction as well for ovm that i want so bad. Shopping Weekend in Budapest might do the trick


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahaha guys this is hilarious.

Bill thanks for the mention again and I am glad to have contributed to that 'strapfluenza' for the visual pleasures it's providing you. 

Now wait, why haven't we seen the Gunny Le Man's yet. Not fair. 

The aviation gmt is a beautiful peice and in all stainless steel the peice looks a mean machine. Enjoy the beauty in good health my friend. 

Tony half the addiction is because of your amazing custom straps I can tell you that. When making my green strap with Riker, your strap came up as a base point of what to make. God bless your hands for the craftsmanship buddy.

KIGA coming lads. Finally. 

Knezz I think the shopping weekend can the easily create the platform for the OVM. 

I currently don't know what to do or how to strategies with a Glycine Combat Sub Blue 2 tone and a Glycine airman base 22 blue gradient and a KIGA and a Oris BC4 regulator coming.

I think I will just hide it with my showroom stock and do a smooth roll out. Unassumingly is the key here. But that doesn't happen so easy with a new peice as the wrist gets a life of its own.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Now wait, why haven't we seen the Gunny Le Man's yet. Not fair.


That's because the Gunny Le Mans is the strap that comes with the Steinhart Le Mans Heritage. So you've already seen it.

But Bill is talking about the MEVA Le Mans strap which I turned him onto and not many people seem to know about. They were made in very I limited production shortly after the release of the watch and we're available on the Steinhart website.
I was lucky enough to have one made for me by MEVA and when I told Bill about it he asked them and they made one for him too. So I guess they are available but only by custom order now.
If you want one contact Arthur or Eva at their website located here.... MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder

This is a picture of the strap...


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> Bill thanks for the mention again and I am glad to have contributed to that 'strapfluenza' for the visual pleasures it's providing you.
> 
> Now wait, why haven't we seen the Gunny Le Man's yet. Not fair.
> 
> The aviation gmt is a beautiful peice and in all stainless steel the peice looks a mean machine. Enjoy the beauty in good health my friend.


Thanks, Asrar!

Actually, you have seen the Gunny I was referring to. I took a bit of poetic license on the "new" aspect of it, I actually received it a few weeks back and have posted pictures of it already. It is the red Gunny custom, modeled after the one included with the Le Mans Heritage Chrono, but made for my Le Mans GT Red (obligatory pictures below although I've posted them previously in another thread). I'll roll out some new pictures of it soon.

As John mentioned, I do have an order in for the MEVA Le Mans Heritage special edition custom strap but it has not yet arrived. I will definitely post pictures when it does as it looks to be a beauty. I had not heard of MEVA before John told me about them but their website has many beautiful straps custom-designed for different Steinhart models. Needless to say I had to add a handful to the cart.


----------



## JSal

That Black Leather Red stitched Racing Gunny looks great on the Le Mans Bill.

I would have asked for one more option if I had it made and that would be to add Red to the inside of the large holes like in this photo from the Steinhart website.

I think along with the red stitching it would really make it pop. If you like the idea I think you can get some leather paint from a craft store and do it up. Or send James a PM and ask him what he feels the correct procedure would be. But it should be a simple job if you chose to do it.

Edit: Maybe this stuff will work... http://angelusshoepolish.com/collections/paint


----------



## noregrets

Great idea John, thank you.

Once again I stand humbled before a wise elder statesman of the Steinhart forum.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Great idea John, thank you.
> 
> Once again I stand humbled before a wise elder statesman of the Steinhart forum.


ROFLMAO.... you're too kind Bill.

I had a feeling you would like the idea and I know you love watch projects as you have built yourself a nice little tool collection.

If you purchase from that website I listed be sure to look at all the colors as I noticed there are many shades of red.

And of course when you are done pictures posted here are in order. ;-)


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, John, I definitely will.

And, if I may humbly join Asrar's nudging...given your extensive Steinhart collection I continue to hope that one day soon perhaps you can start treating us again to some photos.


----------



## knezz

some late afternoon photos of my apollon and my best friend deapsea , sorry for mobile phone photos.

























Wish you all nice weakened , cheers.


----------



## Desinori

My medium Tourby Flieger Original straps arrived the other day and I thought I might take some quick pics of it on my 44mm Nav B handwind~

I have small wrists just a little below 6.5", so I was surprised to find these fit quite well, especially for the type of strap. The tail ends right at the center of the rivets.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Thanks, John, I definitely will.
> 
> And, if I may humbly join Asrar's nudging...given your extensive Steinhart collection I continue to hope that one day soon perhaps you can start treating us again to some photos.


Nothing would make me happier than to post some pics of my collection. But with all I have on my plate right now just photographing and posting the watches I want to sell is a big task. Bill, you know me on a very personal level so you know what I'm talking about.
But if I can do it in the future I certainly will.


----------



## noregrets

I've said it before and I'll say it again my friend: before you know it you will be doing better and on the road to recovery. Keep your spirits up and as always know that we are here to support you and are only a phone call or email away.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Good friends

Here goes today's #wristgame

With the beads just for Dave and Bill. (Need to get Bill in on this beads thing.)















Otherwise the whole day the beads have been on the other hand.


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Just out cutting wood, this workhorse is something I never have to worry about. Swapping out the ceramic for Aluminum soon, though. Still looks great for being through a year of constant abuse.


----------



## Tony A.H

good stuff Asrar.

No i don't wear mine with the Watch. but took the shot for the heck of it.
(my watch feels so weird on my right wrist !).


----------



## asrar.merchant

Wow lovely beads and chains Tony. Love the combo. Very classy.

Thanks for the pic with my pic in the background. 

Yes I can understand how it feels for you in the right wrist as I feel the same in the left wrist.

But you can't deny it, come on, the right wrist is the right wrist for a watch..Hahahaha.


----------



## Tony A.H

i tired and wore it for about 15 minutes this morning on my right wrist (without accessories). it felt very uncomfortable.
there's No right and Wrong wrist.. guess it's what you're used to ;-).


----------



## asrar.merchant

Totally true mate. There is no right or wrong wrist. It is what you are comfy with. 

now why does this keep happening. Everytime I write the right wrist it writes as the right wrist. Is this a sign. Think think...

Haha


----------



## muchacho_

I was playing with various straps and I put my Steinhart on a blue nato. It might not be everyones cup of tea but the blue goes well with hands 

Steinhart Pilot by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JSal

Heiner said:


> View attachment 5108722


You beat me to it...

I had planned on posting a picture of my Esqualeto once I had a chance to photograph it. 
I was fairly sure that it would raise a few eyebrows and questions as many have never seen one before in the wild. I was also pretty sure there wouldn't be anyone else with one to post.
As you know there were only 22 made for each of the 3 variations totalling 66 watches for Steinhart and another 66 for Debaufre who also made the exact same Limited Edition run.

Congrats on owning one of these watches. BTW, mine is the same variation as yours.

PS... You can't tell from your photo, so most people won't know is how great those Blued Hands and Blued Markers look in just the right light or at just the right angle. 
Pictures just don't do the watch justice. I still plan to photograph mine as it has one of the most amazing custom straps I own. 
It's a Giant Double Row Hornbeck Croc Strap in Black. It's one of those straps that make your eyes open real wide and your jaw drop.


----------



## Heiner

Thank you for your nice and interesting comments, JSal!

There were four different Steinhart editions of 20 pcs each, they were called ESQUELETO ORO, E. NOCHE, E. ***** - and ours, ESQUELETO without an additional name. You can find them in the gallery of the Steinhart HP.

Mine is 14/20, and I love it like alle my Steinharts...


----------



## JSal

Thanks for the correction. My memory is shot. LOL

I thought I remembered it being 22 pieces each and I forgot about the fourth design.

So it's 80 Steinhart's and 80 Debaufre's totaling 160 watches spread across 4 design options. 

So that means that of the design we chose there are only 40 watches worldwide. 

Interesting fact is that Steinhart and Debaufre used the exact same Limited Edition Numbering. 
So that means on the same design both Steinhart and Debaufre have a 1/20 and so on....

What they should have done was make it 1/40 and given Steinhart the even numbered watches and Debaufre the odd numbered watches.


----------



## Tony A.H

i saw a couple of them when i visited Herr Steinhart in 2010 ( scary!. seems like yesterday).
anyways. yes, very small run was made. and only once.

here's a shot for ya..


----------



## Heiner

Here's a view from the other side:









I didn't hear about identical editions under the brand Debaufré, sorry. Maybe because I've been at the other side of the Atlantic Ocean...

Does that mean that you have "Debaufré" instead of "Steinhart" on the back side, JSal?


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame of yesterday and half today. It will change as I go into diver mode. ( just in anticipation of the KIGA, want to keep fliegers in and wait for it. It's just all a funny tick )









As I said earlier, the magic of James' straps is such that it sits beautiful on every watch and you feel like keeping the strap on and changing watches.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I got this Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Handwind Bronze 47mm today. I love it

Trying different straps...


----------



## asrar.merchant

As said first the












#wristgame was diver on oem steel bracelet









And then changed it to a JPH marvel that graces every watch.


----------



## phoenix844884

Steinhart Apollon 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant

phoenix844884 said:


> Steinhart Apollon 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Glad to see you here my Indian dost. I am sure you are amongst the handful of us wearing a steinhart in India.

Nice peice. Looks amazing on you. Wear it in good health dost.


----------



## Heiner

(These are NOT the bracelet endlinks of the NavB Chronograph!)


----------



## knezz

The touch of blue


----------



## adamv13

At Work... hardly working!


----------



## bonnax

Heiner said:


> View attachment 5134738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134762
> 
> 
> (These are NOT the bracelet endlinks of the NavB Chronograph!)


Looks great Heiner! Did Steinhart do a run of Nav Bs with a different second hand or did you have that replaced yourself? Or is that a premium?


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Heiner

bonnax said:


> Looks great Heiner! Did Steinhart do a run of Nav Bs with a different second hand or did you have that replaced yourself? Or is that a premium?


It's a premium: There is a polished bezel and a nicer movement with circular geneva stripes and a swan neck.|>


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Heiner




----------



## ndw6

asrar.merchant said:


> #wristgame of yesterday and half today. It will change as I go into diver mode. ( just in anticipation of the KIGA, want to keep fliegers in and wait for it. It's just all a funny tick )
> 
> View attachment 5121426
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, the magic of James' straps is such that it sits beautiful on every watch and you feel like keeping the strap on and changing watches.


I really like the strap. I've been looking for one like that. James?
Is that Hirsch ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6

It's such a fowl day today in good old NZ but I just went out for firewood, it amazes me how good the lume. Is on this.
I know it's not the rarest or most expensive Steinhart but it's one of my favourites.
Sold out with an update to come. I hope it's not to different, it may make me want an extra watch.
So many watches not enough wrists!
And how little daylight it needs.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

ndw6 said:


> I really like the strap. I've been looking for one like that. James?
> Is that Hirsch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


James is a member here. Known as Riker.

He owns JPH straps and you can either pm him here or contact him on his email id.

I'd say pm him and take it from there. If you still need the email let me know and I will share it with you in a pm. It's not very mannered yo share an email id openly so I will keep quite about it.

You can Google search JPH straps. Beware pics show only 10% of the strap quality. Buy on trust and you will be 1000% amazed at the quality and aging.


----------



## ndw6

Cool, I will. He's from my old stomping ground, where I grew up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame full of aviation of chocolate brown

(Waiting for KIGA )


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame with the amazing MH bracelets.

First time going the 6 mm bead size on a recommendation and trust on the words of the maker of the bracelet. And he is right this size compliments the watch and doesn't over power it . Just sits subtly on the side and...

AVIATION RULES.


----------



## Watchfreek

....and....i hope you have a Scotch Brite pad on hand MATE


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> ....and....i hope you have a Scotch Brite pad on hand MATE


These are smooth beads mate. They don't scratch. Checked that first thing. Most of the time they don't touch the case at all.

Only the rough ones like lava etc do.

Now you scaring me again man. Mind messed up.


----------



## Watchfreek

Just so you don't feel lonely......and scared....my HEAVY METAL EDITION

(p.s. yes, I still don't wear my bracelets with my watches, even if they're as smooth as a baby's....... )


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Just so you don't feel lonely......and scared....my HEAVY METAL EDITION
> 
> (p.s. yes, I still don't wear my bracelets with my watches, even if they're as smooth as a baby's....... )
> 
> View attachment 5191378


Oh man that's super macho and nice, the whole combo love it. Love those metal beads.

That would be too irresistible to wear. But I can understand the agony and the dilemma.

Thought for you it's safer as the crown keeps the metal beads from making scratches. Just like Gunter wears all his beads with his watches. But then the good man literally lives in a watch co so for him case finishing is no great deal he can get it done like we can play with patina.

Love the combo Dave. Surely heavy metal #wristgame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I still don't wear my bracelets with my watches, even if they're as smooth as a baby's....... )


or you can have Wooden Beads in the middle if you wanna play it safe ;-).


----------



## asrar.merchant

And a safe #wristgame in all denim today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## noregrets

Absolutely stunning photography, Craustin! Wow. What a perfect choice of prop also. All-around amazing set of photos there. Very inspiring.


----------



## MrCairo

O1V


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## leoric




----------



## noregrets

Marine Chronometer II Premium Roman on a Gunny Deep Blue. The illustration is reproduced from the original printing of Jack London's _The Sea Wolf.

_As an aside, I can't wait for the Kiga pictures to start rolling in!


----------



## MrCairo

More O1V goodness. Straps from Cincy Strap Works!


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## Craustin1

On Gunny strap today, liking this combo.


----------



## ATXWatch

New OVM 2.0 in natural and indoor light condition. Love the watch. Obris Morgan dark brown strap is on the way (they shipped me tan by accident the first time around).


----------



## leoric

Steinhart Aviation GMT DLC & MKLeathers


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful MC and a lovely Blue Strap..
Super Nice b-) :-!


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful MC and a lovely Blue Strap..
> Super Nice b-) :-!


Did you know that it's the discontinued model with the rare "Premium" movement with Swan Neck Regulator?

It's not often that you see one of those.

Bill didn't post any pics showing the movement but I happen to know that it is as he and I have spoken about it on several occasions.

Movement Details from Steinhart's website:

ETA Unitas 6498 Swiss Made
geneva stripes round "circulaire", very rare
Swan neck regulation
Screw balance
Circular-grain finish below the screw balance
blued screws
sunray-brushed "decor soleil"
Engraved logo on the bridge plate 
17 jewels


----------



## noregrets

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful MC and a lovely Blue Strap..
> Super Nice b-) :-!


Thanks Tony!

I am slowly building up my stable of out-of-production Steinis. I got this watch from another forum member several months ago and had the dial replaced by Steinhart as it had some issues. I was planning to sell it once it returned to help cover the cost of recent purchases, but then I made the "mistake" yesterday of trying it on again on the Gunny. Needless to say, I can't sell it now.


----------



## Tony A.H

oh. it's a Keeper all right. wear it in good health.

as John said. it's a Rare Watch with a Beautiful Caliber. i think it has one one of those .right?

picture borrowed from the Net. (thanks to the owner)..


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, Tony. Indeed, that's the one as John pointed out. I will have to plan a future photoshoot where I focus on the movement with some macro shots.


----------



## ATXWatch

OVM 2.0 with Obris Morgan Tan Strap (which they accidentally shipped instead of the dark brown I ordered and graciously allowed to let me keep it).


----------



## noregrets

Family photo!

We are still a small band but our numbers are growing.









The Aviators:









The Racers:









The Divers and Marines:

















And last but not certainly not least, the Marine Officer, in a class of its own:









Note that there is one more spot in the box, for our newest and long-awaited addition who is currently en route from Germany.


----------



## knezz

Good weekend all.


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## noregrets

Le Mans Heritage Chrono on the very special strap that MEVA designed especially for this LE. It is the perfect complement I think to the Gunny that came with the watch (pictured for comparison).

























Finally, a big thank you to JSal for alerting me to the fact that this special strap design existed, as it is not shown on either Steinhart's or MEVA's sites currently (John discussed the strap in this post). For all those who are fortunate enough to own this extraordinary LE, I definitely recommend reaching out to Arthur at MEVA and having him make one of these for you if you do not have one already.

Edit: I just realized that I had the lower portion of the strap mounted backwards in the photos. Alas, the perils of late night photoshoots...


----------



## Tony A.H

Great Family Portrait.:-!
the fun part of Collecting is Selecting (the right pieces that suit your personality) rather Not Rushing & filling in the empty spots.
so take your time and enjoy the Journey .


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Tony! I think your philosophy is spot-on. I did have a bit of a mad ramp-up phase but have slown down quite a bit now. Mostly at this point it is just scouring the sales forums every day looking for those few out-of-production pieces I really want, and imagining what the next LE or new release from Gunter will be.


----------



## shanty

Here is a small sample of my Steinhart Family missing couple of watches brother borrowing it :S, 
also few straps collection  though i share it with steinhart fans and I'm sure it will grow more soon


----------



## noregrets

The White Ocean out enjoying the beautiful weather today and celebrating my son's birthday, with the Washington Monument in the background of the last shot.


----------



## noregrets

Congratulations on such a beautiful Steinhart and strap collection Shanty! Very inspiring.


----------



## shahtirthak

Only one Steinhart for me...the Nav B-Uhr handwind 47mm Bronze...one year old and with the patina removed yesterday.
























(with Singapore's Marina Bay sands in the reflection).


----------



## gobbi

KIGA is Here!


----------



## Craustin1

Looks awesome, mine should be here in the next day or two.


----------



## Heiner

Waiting for my KIGA II...


----------



## Craustin1

Just came in, good first impression


----------



## Tony A.H

Great looking Watch Mr 007 :-!
Congratulations.

i Love Patina on Bronze, but don't mind keeping it as Shiny.. despite being a Tool Watch, it looks Classy or Dressy that way.


----------



## Craustin1

Thanks Tony, I think I might let this one patina naturally. We shal see..


----------



## asrar.merchant

It has landed.

The GREAT KIGA #wristgame

What a watch and what a classy all leather package. How can it ever get better than this.

The fact that there is charity association to this makes the watch so much more special.

God Bless Günter Steinhart and his family and all the people who made and touched this watch for their great heart.

May our KIGA children have a great and prosperous life.

And the pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Well Deserved Asrar. 
what a Killer combo on that Strap :-! !!. Congratulations.


----------



## Watchfreek

....and THE RING


----------



## asrar.merchant

Always Dave.

Appreciate the kind words and mention Tony.

Will do many combos with this me beads and bracelets etc. 
thought the combo will be only for the pic. Actually wearing the beads on the other hand. I am not Günter to wear it with the beads.

Hey Bill, 
for the first time in our lives the straps on the KIGA are like made for us. Perfect size. 
Check this, I have three strap holes to spare. Never thought I would see this day.

(Except for JPH straps, of course which are always perfect size. )

That reminds me, James please start thinking......

I think Steinhart have flagged me as Small in their system or something hahaha, as I don't remember even asking for this. If they have that is exceptional customer service. Anyways what else to expect from Steinhart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## noregrets

Great photos Asrar! 

It is quite a ringing endorsement of the Gunny that you wore that for the initial Kiga pictures. Dave and I had been speculating in the Kiga thread about which strap you would choose for the unveiling. I could not agree with you more, the Gunny is brilliant and matches perfectly.

And re: the size, mine fits perfectly as well...perfectly. A big thank you to Steinhart for getting the correct size out to those of us with small wrists.

I for one can't wait to see what other strap combos you come up with for the Kiga and congrats on the new piece.


----------



## Jerry P

This is my first Steinhart. It just arrived this morning.


----------



## asrar.merchant

First of many to come Jerry P. 

Bill,
What KIGA thread. Oh man again I have been missing things. I knew something should be going on about KIGA somewhere. Wait will hunt it down. 

Bill, if we don't see the pictures it didn't happen. That's what the say on WUS here right. Hahahaha just kidding mate in prompting pics from you. I know you walking around with the KIGA come on show us some of your amazing camerawork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

noregrets said:


> Le Mans Heritage Chrono on the very special strap that MEVA designed especially for this LE. It is the perfect complement I think to the Gunny that came with the watch (pictured for comparison).
> 
> View attachment 5257218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257234
> 
> 
> Finally, a big thank you to JSal for alerting me to the fact that this special strap design existed, as it is not shown on either Steinhart's or MEVA's sites currently (John discussed the strap in this post). For all those who are fortunate enough to own this extraordinary LE, I definitely recommend reaching out to Arthur at MEVA and having him make one of these for you if you do not have one already.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that I had the lower portion of the strap mounted backwards in the photos. Alas, the perils of late night photoshoots...


Lovely watch sir, can't find one for love nor money though. Wish I'd got into watches before as it seems the boat has sailed on this one.

But I do love this:









Being very new to Steinhart I do like the look of some of them.

PS. If you ever want to flip your Le Mans Heritage you know where I am.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> First of many to come Jerry P.
> 
> Bill,
> What KIGA thread. Oh man again I have been missing things. I knew something should be going on about KIGA somewhere. Wait will hunt it down.
> 
> Bill, if we don't see the pictures it didn't happen. That's what the say on WUS here right. Hahahaha just kidding mate in prompting pics from you. I know you walking around with the KIGA come on show us some of your amazing camerawork
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really are missing out Asrar.

Bill is way ahead of you and was on top of things late last night taking some great photos and posting them already...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/kiga-has-landed-2345202.html

Go look, read and catch up brother.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thanks for the heads up John. You helped me out there. 

Bill and Dave are on a roll there and Dave mostly providing the Grand-Merchant-Roller. Hahah. 

Fun what they doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Eleuthera said:


> Lovely watch sir, can't find one for love nor money though. Wish I'd got into watches before as it seems the boat has sailed on this one.
> 
> Being very new to Steinhart I do like the look of some of them.
> 
> PS. If you ever want to flip your Le Mans Heritage you know where I am.


Eleuthera my friend, first, welcome to the Steinhart forum! Thank you also for your very kind words, I feel extremely fortunate to own some relatively rare pieces such as the Le Mans Heritage.

But regarding your comment that "the boat has sailed on this one," I could not disagree more. Although they all sold out very quickly, they do come up from time to time on the sales forums. Like you, I began collecting Steinis after this watch was released (and immediately sold out), but I kept my eye on the sales forum and purchased mine secondhand just this summer from a gentleman in Germany. They don't come up often, but they do come up, whether it be on F29, Ebay, or what have you.

The same can be said for the other out-of-production Steinharts, and there are some beautiful gems in the back catalog, either LEs or discontinued models. I have been able to add a handful of those to my collection over the last few months just by keeping an eye on WatchRecon and being quick on the trigger when one pops up. As Virgil noted two millenia ago, he who hesitates is lost... 

With all that said, there are any number of amazing pieces in the current Steinhart lineup as well that you can bring into your stable, including the O1V Dual Time you linked to. Quite a few of the folks who frequent this forum bought one of those so can answer any questions you might have about it, there is also at least one thread dedicated to just that watch.

Again, welcome to the forum and congratulations on what it sounds like will soon be, as we like to say around here, your first Steinhart but definitely not your last.  Cheers.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> Bill,
> What KIGA thread. Oh man again I have been missing things. I knew something should be going on about KIGA somewhere. Wait will hunt it down.
> 
> Bill, if we don't see the pictures it didn't happen. That's what the say on WUS here right. Hahahaha just kidding mate in prompting pics from you. I know you walking around with the KIGA come on show us some of your amazing camerawork


Haha, thanks Asrar. As JSal noted and as you discovered, I created a separate thread for the pics. You see, I was so blown away when I opened the Kiga package and held the watch that I stayed up half the night taking about two dozen photos and writing a review, and I figured that rather than crash this generally more photos-only thread with all that content in one post (and cause our brave and longsuffering moderator Uwe to have an internal organ meltdown and have to go on dialysis) I would put it in a new thread.

I can't wait to see more of your camera- and strap-work on the Kiga!


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> You really are missing out Asrar.
> 
> Bill is way ahead of you and was on top of things late last night taking some great photos and posting them already...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/kiga-has-landed-2345202.html
> 
> Go look, read and catch up brother.


John, you truly are far too kind, thank you. If I ever need a self-esteem boost I know where to go!


----------



## Watchfreek

Black also works pretty well imo.... but admittedly i currently have it on the #262 because i like the taper, which imo works better with the 44mm chrono case's proportions. I'm not sure what other Gunny's are like but I'm also not entirely happy with the one that came with Kiga, a little flimsy for my liking.









And for those who have a bronze and grey dial fetish (ahem....cough. erm like... Tony )


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> John, you truly are far too kind, thank you. If I ever need a self-esteem boost I know where to go!


Thank you, but I think you have also been a great friend to me. You have been a good listener, offered great advise, and have been very supportive and uplifting.


----------



## Watchfreek

Wear your watches in great health John. Wishing a safe op and a speedy recovery. If my memory serves me correctly, you're due to face the knife soon?


----------



## gringosteve

leoric said:


> View attachment 5224970


 Love this what model is it?


----------



## asrar.merchant

gringosteve said:


> Love this what model is it?


Nav B Chrono DLC 44 mm.

It is available in stock with them now.

Nice choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric

asrar.merchant said:


> Nav B Chrono DLC 44 mm.
> 
> Nice choice.


Thx b-). It is really my no. 1 right now.
But today I'm with different Steinhart:


----------



## Eleuthera

noregrets said:


> Eleuthera my friend, first, welcome to the Steinhart forum! Thank you also for your very kind words, I feel extremely fortunate to own some relatively rare pieces such as the Le Mans Heritage.
> 
> But regarding your comment that "the boat has sailed on this one," I could not disagree more. Although they all sold out very quickly, they do come up from time to time on the sales forums. Like you, I began collecting Steinis after this watch was released (and immediately sold out), but I kept my eye on the sales forum and purchased mine secondhand just this summer from a gentleman in Germany. They don't come up often, but they do come up, whether it be on F29, Ebay, or what have you.
> 
> The same can be said for the other out-of-production Steinharts, and there are some beautiful gems in the back catalog, either LEs or discontinued models. I have been able to add a handful of those to my collection over the last few months just by keeping an eye on WatchRecon and being quick on the trigger when one pops up. As Virgil noted two millenia ago, he who hesitates is lost...
> 
> With all that said, there are any number of amazing pieces in the current Steinhart lineup as well that you can bring into your stable, including the O1V Dual Time you linked to. Quite a few of the folks who frequent this forum bought one of those so can answer any questions you might have about it, there is also at least one thread dedicated to just that watch.
> 
> Again, welcome to the forum and congratulations on what it sounds like will soon be, as we like to say around here, your first Steinhart but definitely not your last.  Cheers.


Hi noregrets.

Many thanks for that information and indeed welcome to this particular forum.

The Le Mans is a STUNNER and I will with your advice in tow keep my eye out for one, it's good to know that they do come up now and again.

I've been looking at several watches for my next purchase, but the one I pictured, well what can you say about that dial colour, truly beautiful, and affordable as well.

I promised myself no more watches this year (5 so far) and I've just been reunited with a Speedy, but I am sorely tempted with the O1V Dual Time.

Thank you again sir for your advice.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Wear your watches in great health John. Wishing a safe op and a speedy recovery. If my memory serves me correctly, you're due to face the knife soon?


Thanks for the well wishes, and you're correct about the surgery. But it may be temporarily postponed and its not of my choice. The pain is unbearable at times and now I'm fighting for the approval for surgery.


----------



## Watchfreek

Not good news but things will sort themselves out, they always do. Hang in there big boy! (i can actually share more things i don't like about Kiga so you won't feel you've missed out but i think it won't be appropriate  )


----------



## Tony A.H

RIGHT ON MY FRIEND.
b-) :-!.



Watchfreek said:


> View attachment 5302738


----------



## noregrets

+1 to Tony's comment...stunning photo Dave! 

Leoric, very nice shot as well my friend.


----------



## Watchfreek

You're all too kind but I'm sure it's not the crappy photography done with my phone can... Let meet do one with the Titan and it'll be a grey dial, bronze or sandwich combo


----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

Leoric, that is a classy watch is always on my list. I love the combo you have put together. That green bezel with the right shade of brown leather like yours is magic. 

Eleuthera,

Mate I got my LeMans Heritage from a gem of a gentleman in March this year So yes stay alert they do come around. 

I am myself looking for a rose gold case aviation that Steinhart did a long time ago and is not available anymore. 

John, you are the toughest fighter amongst all of us. The toughest we have seen and know. Hang in there mate, I can assure you the pain is just about to be over. You are always in my prayers. God bless you with unconditional healing. 

Dave 
You do the best couples photos on this forum and that is not something new. Real nice shots mate. I am really looking forward to the shot you are planning. Ohh the Titan is such a need. I don't know when it will come by. Looking forward to your photos mate. 

And you are spot on about black doing quite well with the KIGA. Give the gunny sometime it might grow on you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

There comes Heiner. Another veteran collector. 

Amazing pic mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

asrar.merchant said:


> Leoric, that is a classy watch is always on my list. I love the combo you have put together. That green bezel with the right shade of brown leather like yours is magic.
> 
> Eleuthera,
> 
> *Mate I got my LeMans Heritage from a gem of a gentleman in March this year So yes stay alert they do come around. *
> 
> I am myself looking for a rose gold case aviation that Steinhart did a long time ago and is not available anymore.
> 
> John, you are the toughest fighter amongst all of us. The toughest we have seen and know. Hang in there mate, I can assure you the pain is just about to be over. You are always in my prayers. God bless you with unconditional healing.
> 
> Dave
> You do the best couples photos on this forum and that is not something new. Real nice shots mate. I am really looking forward to the shot you are planning. Ohh the Titan is such a need. I don't know when it will come by. Looking forward to your photos mate.
> 
> And you are spot on about black doing quite well with the KIGA. Give the gunny sometime it might grow on you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate, just gave me hope.

PS. I have a new screensaver.


----------



## Watchfreek

Alright guys, way too much chatter on this thread (for I too, am guilty of). Let me right this wrong with some of my latest creations based on the Kiga No.2:

Steinhart's (non-vintage) grey dial is really something else, bordering on a sunburst finish...or may be it is









It is especially beautiful when it is a sandwich......















And finally, here's another photo of my two bronzed grey dialers (Nav B 47 HW cleaned up to match, since the last post ):









(hopefully another is on it's way....)


----------



## noregrets

Stunning photos Dave, truly. I love the portrayal of the Anniversary Nav B and the MO Grey in particular. I have had my eye on the MO Grey for a while; if you keep posting pictures like this I just might have to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## noregrets

In keeping with Dave's timely admonition for a higher photo to chatter ratio in the gallery thread, here is my humble contribution. Today I am sporting the MO Bronze on a MEVA calf bronze strap that they designed specifically for this model. I love this combo.


----------



## Watchfreek

noregrets said:


> Stunning photos Dave, truly. I love the portrayal of the Anniversary Nav B and the MO Grey in particular. I have had my eye on the MO Grey for a while; if you keep posting pictures like this I just might have to pull the trigger on it.


Haha thanks and yes, that's what we're here for - supporting each others in our evil habit 

Although all MO's are nice, and you already have the Bronze (which is the one to recommend if anyone was to only pick one), the MO grey is my favorite s/s version. Possibly because it has the grey sunburst dial. I was genuinely surprised, almost shocked by it's beauty when I fist saw it in person (having never considered it, let alone buy it at the time). After the AD let me try a mesh on it, the rest was history. I did a thread of this watch earlier this year if you're interested in some more evil photos.

Oh man! That MEVA is insanely beautiful! (I think I've pretty much made up my mind that I like MEVA's more than Gunny's by now).


----------



## noregrets

Oh my gosh Dave, you are absolutely killing me here. I would even go so far as to say you are "Asrar'ing" me, i.e. telling me so many great things about a watch and showing so many great photos that I feel compelled to buy it. It's like the movie Inception, in a good way. For you to tell me that the dial is stunning in person is pretty much all I needed to hear. Now the MO Grey is at the top of my list. I have never seen one come up used so I may just have to pony up this fall to buy one new. I will definitely look up your thread on the watch as well, I don't recall seeing that, it might have been before my addiction really took hold.

And, as nice as MEVAs are, my personal preference if I could only own one brand is definitely toward the Gunnies...but to each his own. I own a few of each and love them all.


----------



## JSal

Since I'm getting ready to post this bad boy and old friend for sale on F29 to pay for the new incoming Steinhart OT500, and since I just took some fresh cell phone pics that didn't turn out too bad, I thought that I'd share one or two pics here for the last time....
And without further delay, my OVM 1st Gen... I'm gonna miss her and one day probably regret selling her.


----------



## Tony A.H

a real Treat to look at. thanks for sharing .
Gee. i thought i like Grey Dial. your Quadrupled beat me to it :-! b-).


----------



## Tony A.H

the wait is over !
Congratulations..


----------



## Heiner

Again and again and....


----------



## Craustin1

Tried it on a bund earlier..


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## modsupremo

Nav.B-Chrono Bronze Kiga No. 2


----------



## asrar.merchant

Only Adolph has the artistic power to think of and do a half lume shot. I don't have words to describe how amazing your shot is Adolph. (Modsupremo)

Here is today's #wristgame 
(Coz the young at heart are always in for a game haha)

KIGA praying with Tibetan rosary (prayer) beeds.










And Dave, again you mention way too much about the MO Grey. You know what is going to happen now don't you. The last time you did something similar and a MO Blue came home....bill let me know when you planning to pull the trigger, lets do it together for some camaraderie and partly throw the guilt/blame onto each other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Where the heck is the ring??!! Today's "game play" should actually pair well with it..


----------



## asrar.merchant

The ring is a permanent feature mate. Just wasn't totally visible in those photos. And you are spot on about the combo, the ring is much needed in today's game play. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Stunning photography, Adolph. Kudos to you. Brilliant.


----------



## modsupremo

noregrets said:


> Stunning photography, Adolph. Kudos to you. Brilliant.


You are so kind noregrets! Thanks and cheers!


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> And Dave, again you mention way too much about the MO Grey. You know what is going to happen now don't you. The last time you did something similar and a MO Blue came home....bill let me know when you planning to pull the trigger, lets do it together for some camaraderie and partly throw the guilt/blame onto each other.


Deal my friend. Let's see if we can hold out on the purchase until the holidays...if Dave continues posting MO Grey photos at this rate though, there's probably no hope for us.


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## knezz

Warm look for beginning of nice working week !


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Tony A.H

some *Vintage Love*.
missed this one a lot.


----------



## asrar.merchant

KIGA in first change on a light golden honey really old leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasha

never been into pilots. but the more i see the more i like :0) however it's confusing with so many different models.don't know if i'm looking at a 44 or 47mm.
love that brown dial.pretty cool. how can someone tell a 44 case form it's bigger sister?


----------



## Watchfreek

With the chrono its easy. The seconds sub-dial is a cross on the 47 and normal markers arranged in a circle on the 44mm. At least that's the case for the current generation of standard chronos. Not so easy for the inexperienced on the other three versions (b-dial, handwind and auto) which requires familiarity with the proportions and positioning.of each. Previously i think the crown differed. Maybe more experienced Steinies can add to this...


----------



## sasha

ah i see. thanks. just looked at a bunch of pictures and did notice the little difference in the sub second dials.


----------



## faustoklaere

How would a OBceramic fit in a 6.5 inch wrist? I ordered on the 7th and still waiting


----------



## JSal

faustoklaere said:


> How would a OBceramic fit in a 6.5 inch wrist? I ordered on the 7th and still waiting


In my opinion it would look absolutely spectacular.

Don't let other scare you off.

If you are a person who is used to smaller size watches (40mm and less)
Then I suggest that when it arrives and you put it on, if you think it's a bit large, make sure you continue to wear it for at least a week. 
I assure you that after at least a weeks time your minds eye will adapt and you will feel very different about the size.

I know that I get on kicks sometimes and can't take a particular watch off my wrist. If it's a large watch say 47mm, then when I put on another watch say a 42mm I feel like the watch is tiny on me.
Conversely, if I am wearing a 42mm steady for a while and I switch to a 47 or 48mm I'm startled at how large I think it looks on my wrist. But after a few hours my minds eye adjusts back and it looks perfect to me.

So it's all in perception. I mean look at the watch trend women are starting now.
They are wearing men's large watches and calling it the "boyfriend watch" look. 
Just like they did with the recent "Boyfriend jeans" trend.

Relax and enjoy. Don't worry what others think. Please yourself.

I used to have an 8.25" wrist. Between getting injured, losing muscle mass, and losing weight I'm down to a 7" wrist and I still on occasion wear a 55mm.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> If you are a person who is used to smaller size watches (40mm and less)
> Then I suggest that when it arrives and you put it on, if you think it's a bit large, make sure you continue to wear it for at least a week.
> I assure you that after at least a weeks time your minds eye will adapt and you will feel very different about the size.


oh. and you forgot to mention that once you're used to the Larger Size?. you'll find the other pieces too small to wear :roll:.
i always say: the Larger Size ruins it (at least for me ).. but i know some have No problem switching from 40 to 47mm .


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> oh. and you forgot to mention that once you're used to the Larger Size?. you'll find the other pieces too small to wear :roll:.
> i always say: the Larger Size ruins it (at least for me ).. but i know some have No problem switching from 40 to 47mm .


No I didnt... re-read my post my good friend and large watch lover.

I only find it looks strange if I have been wearing either a large or small watch for an extended period of time.
I don't own anything under 42mm except for a Citizen beater that I used to wear when working in the field, working on my truck, or working in the yard so I didn't care if it got scratched up.

If I wear something in the middle say 44mm I have no trouble going up or down.

I will say that I agree that it is much more difficult to go smaller once I'm used to wearing a large watch, than it is the other way around.


----------



## faustoklaere

JSal said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would a OBceramic fit in a 6.5 inch wrist? I ordered on the 7th and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion it would look absolutely spectacular.
> 
> Don't let other scare you off.
> 
> If you are a person who is used to smaller size watches (40mm and less)
> Then I suggest that when it arrives and you put it on, if you think it's a bit large, make sure you continue to wear it for at least a week.
> I assure you that after at least a weeks time your minds eye will adapt and you will feel very different about the size.
> 
> I know that I get on kicks sometimes and can't take a particular watch off my wrist. If it's a large watch say 47mm, then when I put on another watch say a 42mm I feel like the watch is tiny on me.
> Conversely, if I am wearing a 42mm steady for a while and I switch to a 47 or 48mm I'm startled at how large I think it looks on my wrist. But after a few hours my minds eye adjusts back and it looks perfect to me.
> 
> So it's all in perception. I mean look at the watch trend women are starting now.
> They are wearing men's large watches and calling it the "boyfriend watch" look.
> Just like they did with the recent "Boyfriend jeans" trend.
> 
> Relax and enjoy. Don't worry what others think. Please yourself.
> 
> I used to have an 8.25" wrist. Between getting injured, losing muscle mass, and losing weight I'm down to a 7" wrist and I still on occasion wear a 55mm.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the encouragement and support, what do you think about the Ceramic bezel, it is too "blingy"? And also didn't know it was going to take this long to delivery, and I live in Germany of all places, I though it would be faster!


----------



## JSal

faustoklaere said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement and support, what do you think about the Ceramic bezel, it is too "blingy"? And also didn't know it was going to take this long to delivery, and I live in Germany of all places, I though it would be faster!


I love the ceramic bezel and I think it gives the watch an even higher end look.

I would just give them a ring when they open on Wednesday and see what phase your order is in. Maybe they can speed it up, or put it on hold for customer pick up.

Ask to speak to Judith. I believe that she handles things of that nature.


----------



## faustoklaere

JSal said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the encouragement and support, what do you think about the Ceramic bezel, it is too "blingy"? And also didn't know it was going to take this long to delivery, and I live in Germany of all places, I though it would be faster!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic bezel and I think it gives the watch an even higher end look.
> 
> I would just give them a ring when they open on Wednesday and see what phase your order is in. Maybe they can speed it up, or put it on hold for customer pick up.
> 
> Ask to speak to Judith. I believe that she handles things of that nature.
Click to expand...

Finally got the shipping confirmation! Just when I was about to call them! My only concern is that the lugs seem long, and with my 6.5 inch wrist I hope there is not and overhang.. Anyway if that is the case I would send it back and I think they even pay for the return shipping.. Hopefully everything goes according to plan! When I get it I will post all the pics with an unboxing and first impressions..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Changed it today as I don't know why all my Gordon straps are shrinking at the lugs and start showing the spring bars which is very annoying to see.

On a JPH classic now.










And then

BRONZED all over (of course only for pics)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

OVM2.0 with new Crown & Buckle Marina Strap. Worn under a white twill dress shirt and Glen Check Suit. Looking pretty good, I think, and while somewhat tight, the watch and strap do fit under the sleeve.


----------



## Heiner

Nice little watch - I like it! :-!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Yeah it is


----------



## asrar.merchant

Amazing photos of the Ocean Titanium 500. Looks so much better in real photos. Has a definite pull factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Tony A.H said:


> oh. and you forgot to mention that once you're used to the Larger Size?. you'll find the other pieces too small to wear :roll:.
> i always say: the Larger Size ruins it (at least for me ).. but i know some have No problem switching from 40 to 47mm .


I know what you mean, Tony. Having only worn Steinharts for the last several weeks, when I put on my 42mm (50mm lug-to-lug) Breitling today it felt and looked like a toy. After a few hours it started to seem more normal, but I think I'm well down the path you describe, which is not a bad place to be IMO.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tom_ZG

Loving the fat curved crystal


----------



## modsupremo

Nav B Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA No.2 with some sweet patination taking place...


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Damn that looks nice!!!

The dial does look a little "flat" but not necessarily in a bad way. How is the lume??



Heiner said:


> Nice little watch - I like it! :-!
> 
> View attachment 5374034


----------



## asrar.merchant

Wow real sweet patina Adolph. Can't decide what I would want now Patina or shiny. Haha. 

Heiner you beat me to it (but then I don't have a black strap sadly).
I knew the KIGA would look awesome on black. That minimalist black you have does it wonders. I love the look you have created with the whole set and your shirt mate. Great taste. 

The more I see the titanium the crazier it gets. Someone please put it up on a black leather with blue minimalist or tuck stitches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

modsupremo said:


> Nav B Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA No.2 with some sweet patination taking place...


Is this naturally forming, or did you "speed" it along?


----------



## Tony A.H

looks Amazing :-!.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> The more I see the titanium the crazier it gets. Someone please put it up on a black leather with blue minimalist or tuck stitches.


Wait till mine arrives and you see it on Black Sailcloth with matching Blue stitching and down the road a special custom ordered strap (similar to your description) made from an exotic leather that I won't disclose right now. ;-)

I just don't have the funds to order the strap right now. If I didn't sell my OVM v.1 I wouldn't have been able to buy the OT500. Basically it was a wash. The funds went into my PayPal account from the buyer of my OVM v.1 and they went right out and into Steinhart's paypal account. 
Two people are excited to have new watches and both are happy campers.


----------



## noregrets

Look out, Asrar - it appears that our wallets are about to be "JSal-ed"...just hearing John _describe_ such a strap makes me want to buy the watch.

I can't wait to see the pictures, John. Wow us.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Look out, Asrar - it appears that our wallets are about to be "JSal-ed"...just hearing John _describe_ such a strap makes me want to buy the watch.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pictures, John. Wow us.


----------



## faustoklaere

JSal said:


> noregrets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out, Asrar - it appears that our wallets are about to be "JSal-ed"...just hearing John _describe_ such a strap makes me want to buy the watch.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pictures, John. Wow us.
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5390522&d=1442539784"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

That titanium 500 looks amazing, if my Ocean One fits me well, will definitely get that one, anybody knows how's the movement compared to the 2824-2 that comes in the ocean ??


----------



## Heiner

Gray / gray


----------



## JSal

faustoklaere said:


> That titanium 500 looks amazing, if my Ocean One fits me well, will definitely get that one, anybody knows how's the movement compared to the 2824-2 that comes in the ocean ??


The Soprod A10-2 is a Top Grade Premium movement and is superior to the ETA 2824-2.


----------



## Ticonderoga

JSal said:


> Ordered this on the evening of the day of release June 2nd.
> It arrived on July 1st. But since I was staying at my girlfriends house the watch sat with my neighbor till today.
> How many Steinhart fans can say they waited an extra 22 day (on top of the month long wait from the day the order was placed) to see their new watch...
> I've learned that the wait is half the fun and excitement. The anticipation is the rush...
> So, without further wait I present the newest Steinhart in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4750658
> 
> View attachment 4750666
> 
> View attachment 4750674
> 
> View attachment 4750682
> 
> View attachment 4750690
> 
> View attachment 4750698


Excellent pics, thanks for posting. After having looked at the stainless band, the leather and now the mesh, I'm really leaning towards the mesh. Your pics may have put me over the edge.


----------



## JSal

Ticonderoga said:


> Excellent pics, thanks for posting. After having looked at the stainless band, the leather and now the mesh, I'm really leaning towards the mesh. Your pics may have put me over the edge.


I have some sad news...

Got into a relationship ending argument with the GF and she trashed the watch and bracelet. I'm in the process of sending the watch back to Steinhart for repair. The hands are out of position and do not line up when it's the top of the hour. The case and crystal are perfect and did not get a single mark. Only the good Lord knows how that happened. The only marks were on the caseback itself and I took a Bergeon fiberglass scratch remover and brushed the caseback so they are less noticeable. 
The bracelet did not fair as well and is now scrap metal...


----------



## faustoklaere

I got the watch today, and sadly I was very disappointed: the ceramic bezel came misaligned and there is a bit of glue sticking out from a corner of the bezel (right above past the 5oclock marker in the bezel), from what I assume is used during the installation process of the ceramic bezel. Also I did find it very big for my wrist, and unfortunately I am returning it to Steinhart. I thought the quality control would be better. It's a real shame because I really wanted to like the it, but well that's the way it is.


----------



## Sixracer

Also enjoying this new guy:


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Ticonderoga

Sixracer said:


> Also enjoying this new guy:
> View attachment 5411362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411394


Really do like that bezel +1


----------



## grovesy




----------



## asrar.merchant

Today's #wristgame










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Today's #wristgame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Original ST5 Edition, or current 2824-2?

Mine is an ST5


----------



## Tony A.H

that looks Awesome.lovely pictures and contents.
i think we should start the Watch/Socks Trend ;-) .


----------



## Ticonderoga

asrar.merchant said:


> Today's #wristgame


What is that? I mean, the hash tag thing? Do you get some points or something?


----------



## asrar.merchant

The hashtag is just like that. Looks good to me so I use it. I get no points mate. 

John mine too is the ST5. 

Tony, we should we should. Would be fun. (I am dead scared to even ask for Dave's view on this. The man has utter disdain for such boyish games. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Well, boys or girls aside, for someone who goes to work in deck shoes and shorts everyday...sox is not really part of my attire this time of the year.....


----------



## Watchfreek

Hashtagging:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashtag


----------



## Watchfreek

Alrite waaaay too much chatter again, even if Uwe is not around much these days, here's my attempt to make amends. The bronzees have been deployed...so good have the option of 22/20 and 22/22mm straps with deployant clasps 















Imo quite a good match for differing stages of patina (the MOB has some while the Nav B was just cleaned):
















Finally a proper couples foto:


----------



## Uwe W.

Watchfreek said:


> waaaay too much chatter again, even if Uwe is not around much these days,


I'm around. It was because a few criticized the "photos only" policy we used to have in place for this thread that I stopped removing non-photo posts. The result was predictable: A photo gallery that looks just like any other thread in the sub-forum with a lot of chatter between the occasional photo. I think it's a shame. The older photo gallery threads were just that, photo after photo of Steinhart watches, something that you browsed through when not in a mood to read and just wanted to see various models, often with different strap combinations.


----------



## noregrets

To each his own, but I definitely prefer it this way. The conversation is much of the fun IMO. Thank you for making that change, Uwe.


----------



## JSal

While I agree with Uwe in principle, I also prefer it this way as there have been times when a picture was posted and either I didn't know what watch it was or an accessory of the watch like a strap or buckle was shown and it's nice to be able to ask about it. It's also nice to be able to fully describe the watch you are posting a picture of.
Sometimes even the setting or the background of the photo is interesting enough to inquire about. I know we always have the option to PM the poster but it's nice to have the info right there.


----------



## Uwe W.

You guys are absolutely right. To each his own - I get that - but what I don't understand is why, with close to 5,000 threads in the Steinhart forum that are almost exclusively full of conversation, that ONE thread dedicated to the posting of photos should be viewed as being overly restrictive. If someone wanted to know more about the watch in a particular photo, they always had the option to send the post's author a PM, which really isn't any different than posting the question within the forum anyway. 

However, that's just my view of it. Don't worry, I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, nor do I have any intention of changing the gallery back to the way it was - for years. If people want to visit a photo gallery and scroll past endless posts that don't actually have any photos, or past photos repeated numerous times because some members can't be bothered to remove them when using the quote function, then that's what they have here. But I don't see how it's a photo gallery any longer - or how it's any different than the other thousands of threads here.


----------



## JSal

I can't argue with your point.


----------



## Riker

These are the exact reasons why I began the first 'Show your Steinhart' thread back in 2009 so that it would become a repository, a point of reference for all members in the forum to come to & browse through without any other distraction. I did prefer it that way & wish it was still only a gallery, not just another thread with a few pics as it is now. But, it is both a gallery & discussion thread now so continue on we will & make the most of it....



Uwe W. said:


> You guys are absolutely right. To each his own - I get that - but what I don't understand is why, with close to 5,000 threads in the Steinhart forum that are almost exclusively full of conversation, that ONE thread dedicated to the posting of photos should be viewed as being overly restrictive. If someone wanted to know more about the watch in a particular photo, they always had the option to send the post's author a PM, which really isn't any different than posting the question within the forum anyway.


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm so sorry my post has opened up a can of worms. I did not mean it to be this way. Whilst Uwe is well experienced There are clearly two camps and perhaps both ideas have their own merits, which everyone has agreed to disagree. I'm glad Uwe's position has been reiterated and hopefully clarified. Let's see some more photos guys!

Edit: i slipped and posted before i finished. I meant to say Uwe is well experienced and has good intentions. I trust everyone agrees that he has nothing to personally gain from proposing what he did, so go easy on him. He has feelings too. I think many would agree that it would be our loss if he throws in the towel oneday when he feels so disheartened, so please be a bit more understanding. 

Many of us have casted our votes last year about the format of the new edition of the picture thread. Although he never shared the results, i have a feeling a majority had voted for what he had proposed. Maybe I'm wrong and I am also guilty of chatting here but I think we should at least be respectful of Uwe's (and Riker's) idea and maybe strike a balance between what his wishes are for the thread and what others would like. Perhaps take further discussions elsewhere when mere comments start to become exchanges...just a thought. Peace everyone.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> I'm so sorry my post has opened up a can of worms. I did not mean it to be this way. Whilst Uwe is well experienced There are clearly two camps and perhaps both ideas have their own merits, which everyone has agreed to disagree. I'm glad Uwe's position has been reiterated and hopefully clarified. Let's see some more photos guys!
> 
> Edit: i slipped and posted before i finished. I meant to say Uwe is well experienced and has good intentions. I trust everyone agrees that he has nothing to personally gain from proposing what he did, so go easy on him. He has feelings too. I think many would agree that it would be our loss if he throws in the towel oneday when he feels so disheartened, so please be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Many of us have casted our votes last year about the format of the new edition of the picture thread. Although he never shared the results, i have a feeling a majority had voted for what he had proposed. Maybe I'm wrong and I am also guilty of chatting here but I think we should at least be respectful of Uwe's (and Riker's) idea and maybe strike a balance between what his wishes are for the thread and what others would like. Perhaps take further discussions elsewhere when mere comments start to become exchanges...just a thought. Peace everyone.


I feel the same way. I have spoken to Uwe many times and he not only has a very hard job, but a thankless one which pays nothing. His work here is all done on a volunteer basis and out of love for the hobby. 
I will certainly be part of the crowd that misses him should he decide to cash it in. I think if more people knew just how much time and work he puts in to maintain his assigned forums and keep things pleasant for all of us there would be a lot more respect for the man.

I think that maybe as already suggested there can be two separate picture threads. 
This one, that can be a daily "what Steinhart are you wearing today" picture and comment thread.

And one like Riker originally conceived and started for just pictures. 
Although I like to make one small change... 
Whomever posts a picture must also put the MODEL NAME, and if it's on a strap bracelet that isn't what came with the watch from Steinhart, then the Name, Make, and Description of the strap (color, material, etc).

*Example:* _"Ocean One Military with MEVA Vintage 1945 Dated, Brown Ammo Pouch Strap"_


----------



## Riker

Congrats Asrar an LSE.... Superb......!

To celebrate LSE's here are my two beauties.....



Update: And after 2 mins under a bright light. (this level of luminosity lasted about 1min before dying out rapidly which is to be expected)



;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga

JSal said:


> ... I think that maybe as already suggested there can be two separate picture threads. This one, that can be a daily "what Steinhart are you wearing today" picture and comment thread...


I made the same suggestion in the way of starting a parallel thread for comments and the results were less than pleasant.



Uwe W. said:


> Typical. There are 4,768 threads in this sub-forum (as of right now) and you're complaining about the *ONE* thread that is reserved for photos only, a thread that was meant to be a virtual Steinhart photo album that allowed members to scroll past one unique photo after another and just enjoy the view rather than having to skip past a dozen posts of commentary in between each photo. This thread was the subject of a poll here, and the majority supported the idea of having such a thread in the sub-forum purely dedicated to photos, and that's the main reason it exists.
> 
> I'm curious to know what makes this thread of yours any different than the other 4,767 threads in the sub-forum that already allow people to post photos AND discuss the watches in those photos? So far I see photos of two Ocean models posted; I suppose the massive Ocean-dedicated thread that already exist full of photos and dialogue wasn't good enough and we needed yet another? I can only guess how much cross-posting of duplicate photos this will create - as if there wasn't enough of that already.
> 
> Personally, I'm tired of your backhanded comments, so feel free to do what you want. And if it will put an end to this petulant behaviour, feel free to post your pressing strap questions in the Show Your Steinhart thread as I won't be moderating its content any longer.


----------



## Skeptical

Combining a few of my interests here


----------



## Craustin1

Skeptical said:


> Combining a few of my interests here
> 
> View attachment 5441018


awesome pic!


----------



## asrar.merchant

My Brothers,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I felt the need to share one of my very reasonably priced, but highly loved and cherished Steinhart Watches.
My "Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE automatic" with its dark mocca brown dial, beautiful yellow gold hands, and matte finish media blasted stainless case.

You can also view the watch on the Steinhart website gallery page of out of production watches here... 
Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE automatic - gallery - Steinhart Watches

I'm the second owner and the original strap was well worn, so I outfitted it with a beautiful color matching MEVA, Vintage 1944 Dated, Ammo Pouch Strap with off-white stitching.












































Sorry about the skewed orientation of the pictures. These are cell phone pics and sometimes while they look and are oriented correctly in my pic folder, when I post them they invert 90 or 180 degrees by themselves.


----------



## blue c lee

I think this photo turned out really well. Shows the nice brushed effect :-! contrasting the rings on the grey dial!


----------



## blue c lee

Another few photos that are hopefully up to scratch for this gallery! (Smartphone quality, no processing.)

Love the Triton font b-)









Light or dark metallic grey depending on angle of incident light. And of course showing off its signature chunki/hunkiness.


----------



## blue c lee

Ocean Two white premium. Pre-2016 facelift (whatever could this be!).

Such an elegant piece in my humble opinion! The dash of black prevents total whitewash monotony, and the scalloped + knurled bezel and crown gives it an extra classy look. Also I think numbers font gives it a litte playful charm.









Soprod A10-2.









I found this one much more difficult to photograph for some reason. Perhaps my phone's white balance programming sucks, or perhaps all the whiteness throws off the focusing...


----------



## ndw6

Ok girls, photo gallery yeah.
Can I show the bracelet ? These are really nice.








Designed for the 38mm Marine.. Very nice strap and deployment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojakman




----------



## ATXWatch

OVM2 on oyster bracelet under Navy pinstriped suit yesterday at work.


----------



## Toh




----------



## AlphaNovember

Love it!!


----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## eblackmo

Nav b


----------



## noregrets

ATX, that is a beautiful strap. Do you mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## AlphaNovember

The O1Ti sits just right on my 16.5 cm wrist


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Asrar, Beautiful combo with the bronze mesh. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> Asrar, Beautiful combo with the bronze mesh. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


Bill I am glad you like it. Thanks mate. It's from the same guy you Dave and I got the deployment clasps from. I forgot the name of the name of the eBay dealer. I think it's goodcheapman or something like that.

Here another pic










Haha best of both worlds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Thank you my friend! On my way to procure one now.


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Tony A.H

Now that's a wild Combo. looks like a Gold Ingot b-).
looks Great as long as you can keep it shiny.. my only concern is that Mesh may turn your Skin to Green. i wonder if it helps if you coat it with some sort of a sealant to stop it form further oxidation ?? :think: .


----------



## Watchfreek

It should be gold plated s/s Tony. Bronze is too soft for making a mesh, or a deployment buckle.

Yeah i agree, color-match is going to be an issue (i see a discrepancy already). But he changes straps/bands more often than his underwear, so its ok


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Now that's a wild Combo. looks like a Gold Ingot b-).
> looks Great as long as you can keep it shiny.. my only concern is that Mesh may turn your Skin to Green. i wonder if it helps if you coat it with some sort of a sealant to stop it form further oxidation ?? :think: .





Watchfreek said:


> It should be gold plated s/s Tony. Bronze is too soft for making a mesh, or a deployment buckle.
> 
> Yeah i agree, color-match is going to be an issue (i see a discrepancy already). But he changes straps/bands more often than his underwear, so its ok


I was doing a search and found some that are stainless with an antique bronze finish. 
As you said I think solid bronze would be a less than ideal material to make mesh from.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yup, I've shown Asrar those. Maybe he wants to have a mesh for differing stages of patina.......


----------



## Vindic8

Ocean 1 Black on a NATO. Waiting for my OT500 to arrive.


----------



## Vindic8

Ocean One Hirsch Carbon


----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> It should be gold plated s/s


even better.
then you only have to worry about keeping the Case shiny.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Tony A.H

the Nav-B on a Nostalgic Fall Day.

a quick snap shots before heading out.








Cheers


----------



## Watchfreek

Ohhhh, that legendary movement, let out in the wild only once in a blue moon. Special models only for special people. However, occasionally, something special does fall into the hands of mere mortals to give em a taste of exquisitivity,.......well, kinda


----------



## Mmontres

Something like that? Russian pilot in air!


----------



## Watchfreek

Very nice! First time I've seen actual pictures of this piece - awesome!

I was thinking super rare - only 55pcs of Tony's and iirc, only 30pcs of mine were ever issued. 88pcs of that pretty red auto pilot qualifies


----------



## sasha

Watchfreek said:


> Ohhhh, that legendary movement, let out in the wild only once in a blue moon. Special models only for special people. However, occasionally, something special does fall into the hands of mere mortals to give em a taste of exquisitivity,.......well, kinda


flirting with your watch again? :0))) .looks great


----------



## Watchfreek

Never really featured the movement in the past. Heiner has one but quietly sneaks it into this thread


----------



## Tony A.H

oh come on !. she's Special and Rare too b-) :-!..


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM


----------



## oshee

Yesterday was rainy and cold, so I kept on my steel bracelet.









But today was sunny, so I changed the bracelet for NATO strap, which I find much more comfortable.

I must buy a nice leather strap ASAP.


----------



## modsupremo

Nav B Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA No.2&#8230;
A work of horological art!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Watch Asrar. very Very Nice Combo.

can't take this one off.
love the look & feel of the 47mm Flieger b-). she's so right for me .
(Older Picture).


----------



## asrar.merchant

It's the stock setup Tony with the OEM strap. I agree it does look great in this form.

I love your classic one mate. Indeed she is so right for you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

I just received the newest member of my collection. Stunning time piece and even good pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## princip

knezz said:


> Some new photos of my Apollon Chrono with SS bezel and vintage brown.
> View attachment 4914146
> View attachment 4914162
> View attachment 4914170
> View attachment 4914178
> View attachment 4914186


Was this at the Avala Tower by any chance? It looks very familiar as I was there this past August.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

princip said:


> Was this at the Avala Tower by any chance? It looks very familiar as I was there this past August.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wow in fact you are correct !
Some photo , i apologize if you saw them before, not sure i post this here .
My current favorite combo


----------



## oshee

No picture can show the beauty of this classic diver's watch. <3


----------



## Vindic8




----------



## twintop




----------



## XxMACCAxX




----------



## modsupremo

View attachment KIGA No.2.jpg


The Nav. B-Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA No.2 revisited...


----------



## Vindic8




----------



## tudorprincedate




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JAndrewC




----------



## wis_dad

Morning!


----------



## leoric




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame #jphstraps #kingkords










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

So I have a few apps on the iPhone and play with them. Here's two more images for fun.


----------



## modsupremo

High on Coke on a Sunday...
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raccoon17

My old Nav-B uhr... Sometimes I really miss them


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## modsupremo

Today's wrist shot...


----------



## Craustin1

Awesome shot!


modsupremo said:


> View attachment 5657730
> 
> 
> Today's wrist shot...


----------



## DMCBanshee

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 5657730
> 
> 
> Today's wrist shot...


Awesome chronograph watch!


----------



## rojakman




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## modsupremo

DMCBanshee said:


>


Sweet bronze hand winding!


----------



## DMCBanshee

modsupremo said:


> Sweet bronze hand winding!


Thanks man!


----------



## T Verdier

Love the stock strap but I throw on the blue rallye strap sometimes


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Enron




----------



## modsupremo

Craustin1 said:


> Awesome shot!


Cheers Craustin!


----------



## Tony A.H

missed this Rascal


----------



## sasha

wow so nice.
i just noticed 1 thing. does steinhart make different bronze for different watches? the nav-b color looks more redish than the triton( kinda yellow) am i correct or is it the patina that's fooling my eye :0)


----------



## Kilovolt

Very few ST 10's in this thread ...


----------



## Rebel Rouser

Hello again....


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## der_koelner

Recent family photo with my two new additions. A Grand Prix which I know own the 2nd time and a Proteus that arrived recently after a long search


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## leoric




----------



## Tony A.H

an imitation of Asrar's Trademark Shot.

facing the white Brick Wall and a must have Silver Ring ;-).





Not as good as the Original. but at least i've tried .


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean One DLC keeping me company...
A wonderful day to everyone!


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Incredible PQ. Nice one. Needs to be posted over on the diver forum sometime.


----------



## Robotaz

Tony A.H said:


> an imitation of Asrar's Trademark Shot.
> 
> facing the white Brick Wall and a must have Silver Ring ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as the Original. but at least i've tried .


I love it!

I asked him in the Glycine forum if he took a wrist shot while a cop had him against the wall.

We had a good laugh. Asrar's a great member to have around.


----------



## Riker




----------



## hozburun




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Watchfreek

Only chronos will do for a trip down under....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Missed being here friends. Had given up wearing a watch for ten days as I was in a mourning period as per my religion.

Back now.

Tony, my dear friend thanks a lot for the shot. That's a real honor mate and a privilege to be mentioned by you and the style of the shot. It's not my trademark mate, just something that happens and greats like yourself love giving credit to us around here.

Beautiful shot and a lovely lovely watch. What a wish.

Robotaz, haha that wasa nice laugh mate there over in the Glycine forum. 
The pleasure and privilege is mine in being here and associating with great members and knowledge houses like yourself. I can't even begin to say how much I have learnt from you and still do.

And now here is the shot, self imposing against a wall, trust me no cop involved..hahaha

Yesterday's 

























And today's change to this:


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Welcome back!


----------



## Watch Box

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 5749994
> 
> 
> Ocean One DLC keeping me company...
> A wonderful day to everyone!


What a stunning shot!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Box

ATXWatch said:


>


I LOVE this combo!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Indeed. Does anyone by any chance know what strap that is?


----------



## ATXWatch

Watch Box said:


> I LOVE this combo!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





noregrets said:


> Indeed. Does anyone by any chance know what strap that is?


Thanks for the kind words. I use the Obris Morgan Dark Brown Leather strap for the OVM2 and it is an awesome combo indeed. Link here:

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces

I also treated the strap with some Obenauf Heavy Duty LP to make it more water resistant and darken the strap ever so slightly. And I replaced the original Pre-V buckle with a Steinhart thumbnail buckle.


----------



## noregrets

Fantastic, thanks ATX! I have a feeling that one of these may show up on my doorstep in a few days and perhaps even make an appearance here.


----------



## JSal

Asrar, very nice and unique strap. What strap is that?



asrar.merchant said:


> And today's change to this:


----------



## Vindic8

Great watch


----------



## asrar.merchant

JSal said:


> Asrar, very nice and unique strap. What strap is that?


It's a Christian Haidel vintage pilot strap. I got hold of this strap maker on Facebook. I can try and get his contact if you want it mate.

Makes very unique vintage straps.

Thanks for the compliment bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## noregrets

My favorite Steinhart has always been the Le Mans GT Red. By an extraordinary stroke of good fortune, I was able to acquire last week her exceedingly elusive sister piece. So now I have two favorite Steinharts. 

Oh how I love them so.


----------



## noregrets

Today's #wristferrari (sorry Asrar, I had to do it) and a shout-out to the Ravens in advance of their big game tonight.

I only recently acquired this piece. I did not realize how special it was until someone offered it to me in a trade and I held it in my hands. Now it is among my favorite Steinis. The attention to detail on the dial is spectacular, and it embodies a motorsports aura to a degree that is difficult to appreciate until you have actually held it in your hands. Once you do, it's not going anywhere. An extraordinary watch and a testament to Steinhart's original designs.


----------



## Tony A.H

i copy that.
Great looking Strap. love the style.


----------



## modsupremo

Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2


----------



## noregrets

Very vivid and compelling shot, supremo! The patina on your Kiga appears to be coming along nicely.


----------



## modsupremo

noregrets said:


> Very vivid and compelling shot, supremo! The patina on your Kiga appears to be coming along nicely.


Thanks noregrets! It's an awesome timepiece!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Great shots there Bill and lovely watches. Your collection is flying high and shows your excellent taste mate.

Adolph as always, the maestro of creatively composed shots.

The #wristshot for today with some #kingkords










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

very Cool.
now i'm more & more convinced to make a go at this Style.
i've been toying with this idea for a few years but haven't got a chance to make one.. 
btw, those copper rivets are just perfect for this watch. couldn't be more perfect than that :-!.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Oh Tony, that's a wonderful idea. 

With your creativity and craftsmanship in the mix, I can speak for all of us that, we are waiting for you to commence and produce your masterpiece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

don't know about the Masterpiece ! . 
but this Project is gonna have to wait for a while. Plus, i have to source some parts (Rivets. the Tool for that, and Roller Buckle) which is Not that difficult to get. i think the only issue here is The Time and gotta be in the Right Mood to do it.


----------



## Copeau

_MG_3938.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Scholes

My Ocean One Vintage Red on shell cordovan...


----------



## wis_dad

Great combo Scholes. 

I swear I could happily own every O1 variant, love them all.


----------



## noregrets

I think this is one of the most beautiful pieces Steinhart has ever produced. Pictures cannot do it justice.

On a Gunny Deep Blue.


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

Nice choices. but i guess No scuba Diving on this Trip Big D ;-) ?.
can't believe the Kiga has got more Patina than my few year old Marine Chrono !.
enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks Tony. I intend on staying on land this time lol. I must have very sweaty and acidic wrists, coupled with the humid weather in HK. Probably wouldn't patina that quickly in OZ though.

Looks like Asrar's sharing his Titan with a brother. So much love around here. Wishing you a speedy recovery Bill.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the kind words, Dave. 

Asrar is a great and generous man indeed. And brave as well...loaning such a beautiful watch for a few days to a guy on another continent.


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Dave.
> 
> Asrar is a great and generous man indeed. And brave as well...loaning such a beautiful watch for a few days to a guy on another continent.


Whattttttt. How did I get in the picture on this.

You share pictures of watches and I get pulled up. What is the world coming to. Hahahaha

Come on guys there is nothing great about it, it's all for love and that's why we are all here. An added smile we can provide to anyone here is the real extract of life. That's what we all do in every form.

Bill is the big hearted brother, always offering and insisting to help in every way. I can't be thankful enough to you Bill. And all of you guys here for creating so much love and sharing around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Pilot and Aviation.


----------



## Tony A.H

approaching the end of October.

felt like Rocking this Sexy *B* Dial



*Blue Label* ;-).



Cheers


----------



## noregrets

Wow. Nice work Tony!


----------



## Tony A.H

Thanks Bill

an experimental Project that i did a few years ago.
it's One of a kind, and don't think i'll make another one due to it's complexity and time consuming.


----------



## noregrets

I cannot even imagine the complexity of producing something like that, but if your previous threads where you describe your work are any indication then you spared no effort to make it as perfect as it can be. Congratulations to you, even more so because it is a one-off labor of love. "Blue Label" indeed!


----------



## wis_dad

Tony, I'm out of the loop. What is this blue label?


----------



## noregrets

Aid1987 said:


> Tony, I'm out of the loop. What is this blue label?


It is the extraordinary buckle shown in Tony's post above.


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Tony A.H said:


> approaching the end of October.
> 
> felt like Rocking this Sexy *B* Dial
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue Label* ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


beautiful .


----------



## wis_dad

noregrets said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, I'm out of the loop. What is this blue label?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the extraordinary buckle shown in Tony's post above.
Click to expand...

I see, it looks great.


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony,

Congratulations big man on 6900 posts here. You are a true mentor and a very positive influence around here and to all that reach out to you. I am one of the privileged ones always. So lucky to know you my dear friend. You are special. 

Bill,

Thanks is a small word to say in real appreciation and thankfulness for all the great pics you have put of the Titan and the amazing strap combos. You have always been a help more than one can wish for. Despite of all the issues you deal with, you are always there lending a helping hand and a great attitude in everything you share and say here. You are a star like no other brother. 

I love being here because of you guys and all the many mates like you guys. Pure happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

it's a Name i gave it to differentiate it from other Labels.

so far there's 2 (the another one is *Gold*).. been thinking to do a *Silver*, and maybe someday a *Green* Label (they all sound like a series form Johnnie Walker ).

Cheers


----------



## noregrets

Enjoying a little more time with the Titan before I pack her up for the trip to Bahrain.

Asrar, thank you for graciously allowing me to wear (and photograph  this piece for a few days before she begins the second leg of her journey to you. It has been a great pleasure; the Titan is a tremendous watch that is a testament to Steinhart as a company. Given how rare it is I feel very fortunate to have been able to enjoy its company for even this brief period.

Another result of my time with the Titan has been falling in love with the 47mm size. I thought for sure it would be too big, but within a few hours it felt right at home. I definitely intend to add some of these pieces to my Steini collection going forward.

Without further ado...this time on a Python skin nato.


----------



## noregrets

Asrar, you are far far too kind my friend, but thank you. I feel the same way in spades. 

We have a great "family" of folks here on the Steinhart forum. A home away from home for all of us.


----------



## Tony A.H

she's a Beauty all right.
despite it's Size (i don't have an issue with that at all), it wears a bit Light, which is a big advantage to some with smaller Wrist.
Thanks to it's Titanium Case, and hope you can Add this Critter to your Collection someday.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Tony! I definitely intend to add her to my stable one day, and am currently on the hunt.


----------



## Tony A.H

Asrar. you are a Good Soul. Thank you for the Nice Words.
in return. i would say the same thing about you as well as some Great Members that make this Place as a second Home.

the Good Vibes are contagious around here. we all are inspired by each others' Taste and Passion..

Cheers


----------



## Riker

I don't like chatting in the photo thread but on this I should. If I am remembering correctly Tony made a post a few years ago with written & visual guides to how he makes one of these awesome little Steinhart logo buttons. If he doesn't dig it up in a day or two i'll go looking for it & post it here.



noregrets said:


> I cannot even imagine the complexity of producing something like that, but if your previous threads where you describe your work are any indication then you spared no effort to make it as perfect as it can be. Congratulations to you, even more so because it is a one-off labor of love. "Blue Label" indeed!


----------



## Tony A.H

James.

it's been at least 5 years since i made those Cast Logo Buckles. so even with the help of the Search engine, i don't know if i could retrieve that Old Thread. 
don't even remember if i showed the "Step by Step" process, and i also doubt that the pictures are till there since i deleted them form my photobucket a long time ago :think: :roll: .


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## moore149

First Steinhart Purchase

Ordered my Ocean GMT last Thursday along with some NATO straps and they came in yesterday.


----------



## modsupremo

Caramel Boots for the Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Absolutely beautiful watch. No picture can do justice to how it really looks and feels. 
I didn't know such softness in leathers is possible till I touched this MEVA strap. It's my first.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

ah ha !!
you're busted!. a New Toy ma man ????.
i believe this MEVA Strap that came with the Watch. right ??. it is Superb. i enjoyed it on mine for a long time, then later, switched to some other ones.. still one of my Favorite.

anyways. Big Congrats. a Great Addition :-!.


----------



## Robotaz

I'm really upset that I missed out on the Triton bronze LE. It's probably my favorite bronze watch.


----------



## noregrets

Congratulations on such a beautiful new addition to your collection, Asrar! Also, welcome to the world of MEVA straps. As we say around here, that might be your first MEVA, but...


----------



## hozburun

Thanks Günter for this watch and Cengiz of Anatolia Hand Made Watch Straps for this lovely strap


----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz, I am sorry mate you missed out. As brothers I will look out for this watch for you and I am positive it will appear again soon. Rest assured now you have four pairs of eyes looking for it.

I believe you should have it and you will soon Insha Allah.

This Triton Limited Anniversary is high up amongst the most beautiful watches by Steinhart. I thought it won't be that great since I already have a triton military and I am used to the case. But this chunk of manly bronze changed everything. Can't get it off my wrist.

Imagine, my first love the Titan is lying in a box and I can't take the triton off my wrist for time enough to try the Titan. And it's also partially due to the fact that the Titan is way too beautiful so I opened the watch box and had a glimpse at it for a few seconds without touching it and closed the lid again. I can't digest so much beauty all at once. I need sinking in time.

Bill you are right about MEVA. I have some in the mail traveling to me.

Robotaz your watch is coming soon. It's an assurance bro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Wow. I have faith man. I can feel it. Thanks!

It does look great on you. We need some pics of it in its element; under water.


----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart Flierger 44mm Premium - I got this watch as a wedding gift from my lovely wife 2 years ago. They're both keepers for sure 

Steinhart Flieger by muchacho86, on Flickr

Steinhart Flieger by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## noregrets

I feel like the luckiest man alive. In addition to so many blessings in my life, including the recent priceless gift of a new liver, I recently had the extraordinary good fortune to acquire one of my all-time most-wanted Steinis. I love the Steinhart racing line and this is among its finest.

Many, many more photos, on many different straps, to follow in coming months of this beauty.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ wow, man. God bless you, bro. Welcome to the rest your life!


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Robotaz! An incredible gift indeed.


----------



## Craustin1

Great story, wear it in good health, God Bless.


----------



## Coreca76

Hello all , here's some pictures of my own steinhart received a few days ago.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Coreca76 said:


> Hello all , here's some pictures of my own steinhart received a few days ago.


Solid choice for a first Steinhart. Nice pics too, and a wrist shot to boot.

A new WUS member with only 7 posts and he's got it down already.

Welcome aboard.

I also like the fact that you used a pic of yourself for your avatar.

It's always nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## JSal

Great artistic shot on top of the watches distressed leather case, and the watch really looks fantastic on that bund strap.


----------



## El Gerto

Today arrival


----------



## JSal

El Gerto said:


> Today arrival


Nice!! An original OVM version 1.

Just sold mine a couple of months ago.

Edit: I'm telling you, I'm losing it... the dial looked so black on my phone, and I didn't take notice of the words OCEANONE at the upper portion of the dial and the 300m depth on the lower dial that I just quickly thought it was a version 1.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Enjoying my 2nd Steinhart.
There will be more.


----------



## El Gerto

JSal said:


> Nice!! An original OVM version 1.
> 
> Just sold mine a couple of months ago.
> 
> Edit: I'm telling you, I'm losing it... the dial looked so black on my phone, and I didn't take notice of the words OCEANONE at the upper portion of the dial and the 300m depth on the lower dial that I just quickly thought it was a version 1.


You´re right; it´s the second version 

And I personally like this more than the first


----------



## dhthaivn

Hi everybody.. I'm from Vietnam


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## leoric




----------



## asrar.merchant

Let's change the mood a bit and let's get to work...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK

Never noticed this thread before. Just replaced the bezel on my GMT and am trying out the OEM rubber strap, must say I'm a big fan so far! Also, I plan on taking some better pictures later, unfortunately this project has already swallowed too much of my morning that was intended to be productive.


----------



## wis_dad

Lovely watch Preston. I have my eye on a GMT among numerous other Steinharts.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## PrestonK

Aid1987 said:


> Lovely watch Preston. I have my eye on a GMT among numerous other Steinharts.


Thank you! I have to say I'm thrilled with it, it's proved to be very versatile and has become the center of my collection for the time being.


----------



## Cocas

GMT


----------



## triumphrox

My GMT at work.


----------



## Craustin1

Looks like the perfect environment for it!


----------



## JSal

triumphrox said:


> My GMT at work.


At work? What's it doing? I don't see it doing anything?

LOL

Just kidding of course. Great wrist shot in the cockpit.

I have several very close friends who are captains with commercial airlines. 
My nephew was an A&P mechanic for years with Continental & Northwest but now travels around the country doing maintenance facility inspections for a corporate airline.

What do you fly?


----------



## triumphrox

You know, JSal, people often say the same thing about me not "doing anything" when I'm sitting there, too! 
This was on a B767ER, between Beijing and Seattle.


----------



## JSal

triumphrox said:


> You know, JSal, people often say the same thing about me not "doing anything" when I'm sitting there, too!
> This was on a B767ER, between Beijing and Seattle.


I love it... My buddy Paul who is a captain for United based out of IAH used to have a saying and for the life of me I can't remember the whole thing.

I can't remember the first part, but the last part went... "it beats working for a living"

I think he is now a Captain on the B737 but he is rated/certified on the following modern and historical aircraft... 
B17; B737; B757; B767; B777; DC-B26; N-B25; SA-227


----------



## asrar.merchant

Since Aviation is in the air and the flavor of the thread

A recent acquisition.. 224/333










And the customary Cop Shot
Hahah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Beautiful. Congrats on the new additions Asrar!


----------



## triumphrox

Agreed, a great looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## Coreca76

Great looking watch , Did you get those steinhart mats from their website ? They look really cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> And the customary Cop Shot
> Hahah


Okay buddy... Legs spread and hands against the wall... on the double!!!

Officer... may I ask a question... is that a Steinhart in your front pocket or are you just happy to be arresting me?


----------



## noregrets

Marine Chronograph on Steinhart mesh, on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Permidal

New SE Shteinhart


----------



## wis_dad

Permidal I was just looking at the Russian SE watches available through Steinhart. 

Can you tell me what the meaning is behind the different variants?


----------



## Permidal

It's a limited editions for russian shteinhart-fan's community, but I can tell how to order this watch
Write me to P.M.


----------



## JSal

I've always found the Russian forum Project watches rather unusual and often using strange color combinations. 
Many also don't seem to change very much from the standard model they are based on besides a few small items on the dial or just the simply dial color.

Steinhart also seem to allow them to create an abundance of them. I guess because they Re fairly simple to produce with most out of the box parts Steinhart already has and they just have to create a small run of a dial in another color.

Some aren't too bad, but others I've found to be flat out unappealing. 

I've just never cared much for them although I do love the Kiga but that was something a little different. That was designed by Steinhart as a fundraiser and was not really a forum project watch. 

This Triton Salamander actually isn't too bad and I can see some liking it, but I personally think I'd have to pass on adding this one to my collection. 

It's all personal taste and I guess some would say my taste is obscure too.

But variety is the spice of life. 

There's an expression that goes... "there's an ass for every seat" which basically means that while I may sit a seat and find it awkward and uncomfortable, another person may find it quite comfortable and relaxing. 
There is no right or wrong, just do what feels best.

I'd like to add that in time that if the patina is allowed to grow on the bronze it will look even better than it does now with the Orange and Black dial.


Edit: I believe the nicest looking Russian forum Project is the "Black Sea"... but when I look it I can't help imagining the watch looking like a cross between a Triton and an OceanOne.
Triton influenced Dial, Indices and Hands, and an OceanOne Case and Bezel.


----------



## IvanSpb

I would agree totally.
This combination of colors does not work for me, nevertheless it is LE bronze Steinhart. 
Thats why I eventually bought Last Edition Triton which is much more classic in design..

To my appreciation the most unusual combination of colors, which were organically patterned into the watch design has Steinhart Napoleon..


----------



## wis_dad

Thank you for he offer Permidal. Although I don't mind the look of this watch it isn't something I'd own myself. 

I was just intrigued as to where the design comes from and if there is a meaning behind the "salamander", "shark" and "tulip" names.


----------



## Permidal

Every design has a idea and autor.
Tulip-series is a woman's watch with flower-symbols on dial (hands, markers)

















"Salamander" has a natural prototype 















"Shark" is a diver with shark tooth-styled markers


----------



## twintop




----------



## IvanSpb

Thank you for posting.
It is a masterpiece indeed.


----------



## noregrets

Putting the Kiga watch roll to good use.

And...my newest addition, and my first 47. I am blown away. Thanks to all who helped steer me towards the 47s, but especially Asrar, John, and Tony. I have crossed the Rubicon now, there is no going back.


----------



## Tony A.H

Great Tickers everyone.. quite a few New Acquisitions lately. Big Congrats on that too.

trying something a little Different on the Triton.
this Combo may look a little too Monochromatic (i usually like Contrast), but something about it's Cleanness and Boldness draws me toward it.



me like very much b-)


----------



## wis_dad

Wow Tony, that looks absolutely fantastic.

I was really drawn to this watch when I first saw it but the size puts me off as I've never worn a watch that big before. 

Wear it well.


----------



## Watchfreek

And so his LAST brother says "HI" 

First, on a straight, black (faux) alligator:









...next, a straight, dark brown buffalo:









....Or how about this tapered, natural vintage?









Or a tapered, dark brown, smooth calf?









Finally, this one's the wrong width, but I'm sure you'll get the idea...


----------



## noregrets

All those combos look fantastic IMO, Dave. Also...am I mistaken, or is that a 10-piece Steinhart collectors box?


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks Bill. Yes, the choice for "his" first outing is gonna be tough (I also like the original silicon strap too, but everyone knows what it looks like).

And yes, well spotted mah man! It IS indeed the 10pc case (subtle way to kill two birds with one stone eh? lol)...the lacquer's so nice, I need to work up the courage to take it out of it's cardboard box to use it


----------



## noregrets

Very very nice Dave. Kudos to you my friend. A beautiful piece, and a beautiful collectors box. Just remember: watches are made to be worn, and collectors boxes are made to store watches.  I can't wait to see a pic of your collection when you've properly broken in the box.

I have so far successfully resisted the urge to buy one, but my will is fading quickly, especially with those beautiful pictures of one in the wild.


----------



## Watchfreek

You're too kind and you're so right! If you've got a good place to keep the case(s) (e.g. avoids scratching) I'd recommend getting one/them. I have five cats, which is a bit of a worry if i keep the box out. 

However, the generous distance between slots is a rare but much needed feature of a box for collecting big cases.


----------



## asrar.merchant

One in a palace, Bill. In a palace. That's how well and comfy Dave will keep the collectors box. 

Congrats big man, on the beautiful Triton LE and the box. Both are beautiful purchases. I knew you were feeling the triton and it's a very lovely add to your collection. 

Some wrist shots mate.

Also I think you have a grey strap as well, right Dave? 
If that's correct try that too on the watch I am positive it will be really cool. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

You mean a "wrist shot" like this? LOL 









(sorry, I don't have a white brick wall but a tiled wall in a steamy shower scene is no different to your body-search pose ....)

Nope, I don't have a grey strap, in 22 nor 24mm.

Actually wasn't feeling this watch much when I saw it. It was more an impulse order - was chatting with the AD on IM one day and when the topic of this watch came up, I asked him to get me one before even seeing it (or thinking) lol  (in fact, it had arrived at the AD last week, when I returned, but I'd only just picked up the goodies today, that's how excited I was about it  )


----------



## triumphrox

Watchfreek said:


> I have five cats, which is a bit of a worry if i keep the box out.


 Now that is funny! Just keep the lid closed. Or use quality litter.


----------



## triumphrox

Although the son of a cop, I've never seen so many "10 fingers on the fender" shots. I didn't realize the Steinhart crowd was so nefarious. I should have bought mine sooner.


----------



## Robotaz

That bronze Triton is screaming Iso. I can hear it if I try hard enough.


----------



## Tony A.H

you're a Dog.
Big Congrats Dave. Lovely Watch and Box. Well Deserved .
(looks so Good on* Black*.. best Color combo imho ;-), so don't hate me if i said that ).


----------



## JSal

triumphrox said:


> Although the son of a cop, I've never seen so many "10 fingers on the fender" shots. I didn't realize the Steinhart crowd was so nefarious. I should have bought mine sooner.


You're catching on and up quickly...

That's one of Asrar's "patented" wrist shot poses.

Dave (Watchfreek) I believe was the first one make a joke about Asrar's popular pose on the white cinder block looking like a jail wall. Dave is very quick witted and has got one of the best senses of humor.

Also Asrar's famous wrist shots almost always include his iconic and beautiful Ruby Red Ring. I would describe Asrar our inspirational and most dipomatic. Always a kind word and always humble.

Bill (noregrets) is one of the most courageous and positive people I know. He has befriended me in a way and on a very personal level. He knows much about my personal life and has been a comfort on some of my worst days.

And Tony... what can I say about Tony... a kind, friendly, warm, and Amazingly talented, very creative man with a vast knowledge of Steinhart and it's history.

James (Riker)... hmmmm... the master artiste' strap maker, the always ready to help and assist, the ultimate king of Steinhart history and father (nothing to do with age) of the Steinhart forum. If you ask him a question about Steinhart and he gives you an answer... you can take it to the bank that it's fact filled and true.

There are many members I'm leaving out. And if I have please don't feel offended. 
I am just trying to give triumphrox a quick overview of just a small handful of the common core posters and bring him up to speed as I think he will be a fine asset to the forum.

I'd also like to add that in my descriptions of the members above, they all share many of the same wonderful qualities. They are all wonderful, knowledgeable, inspirational and talented people in their own right. I consider all of them friends and I also feel fortunate to know them.


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh man you're making us blush with your intro John (jsal). Similar, if not all of the above, can be said about you but i dare not begin. I'll leave this honor to Asrar's colorful language


----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

Colourful really. Oh man that can be taken anyway you like. I think that's what you intended, Dave. But now since you invited me to the party, I am not going to decline YOUR invitation, Big Man.

John the Italian is a passionate voice with an artistic outlook always. His knowledge on metals, their build and their maintenance coupled with extensive watches knowledge is second to none. One never needs to ask John for help, because he has already shared his view and helped you, precisely before the moment you thought of asking him. That's just a bit of John, the rest, experience it here on the forum.

Ohh, and the wall is a wallpaper in my office. And the ring is a Deep Red Cornelian (heart of the stone) or in its proper Arabic language it's called a Yemeni Aq'eeq (a real pure red ruby that size is too expensive and I can't afford that royal stone)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Thank you Asrar and thank you Dave.

My knowledge is not second to none, but I love to learn and love to share what I've learned. I can think of people with much more expertise than myself. But I like to think of myself as someone who knows (or tries to) a little about a lot of things. 
Sometimes I get passionate about something and I dwell on it for a while. Studying all aspects and trying to find out all about it I can. I love to fix and repair things myself and I enjoy figuring out ways to accomplish it. 
When I was a child and my parents would buy me a new toy, sometimes I would play with it for a just a short while. Then I would take it completely apart. My parents would ask me... "why did you break your new toy?". I would say... "I didn't break it..I just took it apart because I wanted to see how it worked". I would then attempt to put it back together. Sometimes successfully, other times not so successfully. But I had and still have a curious mind.

Cars have always been a passion of mine. I talked my father into looking for a car for me when I was only 14 years old. Much to my mother's disapproval.

On weekends we would go and look at cars I found all week in the paper that were for sale that needed work or didn't even have a motor.

We looked and looked. Sometimes we would go look at some and I would say this is the one. This is it. This car will be a classic one day and worth lots of money. My father lived cars but didn't know much from a mechanical perspective. He was a turn key guy. He just didn't have the eye for such things and didn't see the car as I envisioned after restoration. 
One day a friend of his had a brother who wanted to get rid of a 67 Camaro. So we went and looked at it. In 5 minutes I knew this was the car. It needed a lot of work but all the original parts were there and it wasn't a base model. It was a Super Sport with Rally Sport option package. 350ci 295 hp small block, and Muncie 4 spd manual transmission. 
I worked on that car for years till I got my license. I got a job in an auto parts store and got wholesale/jobber prices for all the parts. I put 10k of my own money into the car and that didn't include bodywork. I rebuilt the motor and made many high performance upgrades. My father was nice enough to pay for all the bodywork and paint and if I still owned the car today it would be worth somewhere in the neighborhood of $50k to $70k
This is what my car looked like when it came out of the factory. Same color (butternut yellow) and all. But this is not my car. I recently found this one at a local car show and had to photograph it. 
I had my Camaro painted white with twin red Z-28 style stripes. I later planned to paint it red with a black Bumble Bee Stripe around the nose like the pictures below. But if I still had it today I would repaint it the original factory ordered color "butternut yellow" it came in shown below. 






















Sorry for the long winded off topic rant but I think many may find it worth while just for the photos if they love cars as I do.


----------



## muchacho_

44mm premium

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Watchfreek

Meanwhile in the prison showers, Tony will be pleased to hear the Triton was back on black leather for the first day....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Amazing watch Dave. I am assuming the beads are only for the pic. 
I wonder how you sneaked them into the prison shower.

Could we use them to dig up a tunnel to escape, or maybe the buckle of your watch clasp?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

loving the Olive Green/Brown b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

heck yeaaaah.
Now we're talking b-) :-!.

what do i know?. but i think a *Black* Leather, Rubber, Canvas, Nato would make a great combo with THIS Watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony, I can imagine that
olive will look even more stunning on your watch after it's darkened a bit from patina.


----------



## Tony A.H

Great Story John. Thanks for sharing.. wish you were able to keep your Camaro. 
Man! that thing is a work of Art. a real car for a real driver.

part of your story took me back years to my childhood.



JSal said:


> When I was a child and my parents would buy me a new toy, sometimes I would play with it for a just a short while. Then I would take it completely apart. My parents would ask me... "why did you break your new toy?". I would say... "I didn't break it..I just took it apart because I wanted to see how it worked". I would then attempt to put it back together. Sometimes successfully, other times not so successfully. But I had and still have a curious mind.


i also had a curiosity to know what's inside the Toys Not necessarily to learn the how it works. and 99.99% i wasn't able to put it back to it's Original's. :-(

still to date. i think about my 1st Watch that my Parents bought me when i was a kid. it was a Mechanical SEIKO, Yellow Dial, with an Alarm Function. i LOVED it. it was a really cool and neat watch. unfortunately didn't last long enough. still miss it today.

Hard Lesson Learned as i grew older and started to appreciate the finer things in Life.
Thanks to that Seiko (RIP) which made me very cautious and careful Today with my Toys (Watches of course ).


----------



## noregrets

A very cool surprise on the day wheel today...orange!


----------



## modsupremo

View attachment A72W7066 + Intensify Spicy FINGER RETOUCHED + VIVESA LEVELS copy.jpg


Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2, a more serious and final version of this shot!
A wonderful day to you all!


----------



## John60169

noregrets said:


> A very cool surprise on the day wheel today...orange!
> 
> View attachment 6015634


Quite honestly, I (just me, personally speaking) would swap out the strap. But that face... Oooh, that face...


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, she's a beauty isn't she. I dreamed of owning one for a long time before it became a reality. I love the Steinhart racing line and this is among the finest in my opinion and certainly among the hardest to acquire.

And one strap among many, my friend...one among many. I wanted to try it out today as it came with the LE set, and I like it as a change of pace, but it definitely seems to ignite a visceral reaction in folks. My wife, for example, told me she thought it was the worst looking strap I own, which says something given their sheer number. Undaunted, though, I continue to wear it even as I type this, LOL.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Great Story John. Thanks for sharing.. wish you were able to keep your Camaro.
> Man! that thing is a work of Art. a real car for a real driver.
> 
> part of your story took me back years to my childhood.
> 
> i also had a curiosity to know what's inside the Toys Not necessarily to learn the how it works. and 99.99% i wasn't able to put it back to it's Original's. :-(
> 
> still to date. i think about my 1st Watch that my Parents bought me when i was a kid. it was a Mechanical SEIKO, Yellow Dial, with an Alarm Function. i LOVED it. it was a really cool and neat watch. unfortunately didn't last long enough. still miss it today.
> 
> Hard Lesson Learned as i grew older and started to appreciate the finer things in Life.
> Thanks to that Seiko (RIP) which made me very cautious and careful Today with my Toys (Watches of course ).


Wow... you made me think of my first watch. I was very young. My mother bought it for me at the local pharmacy/drug store. Back in the early 60's there were no chain stores. Mom and pop stores were all there were. And pharmacy's sold a multitude of things. (I guess they still do today). The ace was called Calderone Pharmacy. She bought me my first watch which was a gold Timex mechanical hand winding movement. I think it was made of 10k gold or gold plated. Back in those days Timex made nice watches like that, but 10k is a very low quality and content gold not used much anymore. I think I may still have it somewhere packed away with things that I have from when my mother passed away back in 1984. She liked to keep things like that for memories sake.


----------



## ciclismosam

Been wearing this one a lot this past week. It was good to pull it back into the rotation again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John60169

Ocean Black DLC - Sexiest watch they ever made....


----------



## leoric




----------



## leoric




----------



## modsupremo

A brilliant timepiece!


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang.
that looks wicked Hot.
i like that "Bell&Ross" style strap. is it Nubuck ?


----------



## leoric

Tony A.H said:


> Dang.
> that looks wicked Hot.
> i like that "Bell&Ross" style strap. is it Nubuck ?


...kind of nubuck... Bought it on sale here 
It's very narrow - approx 2 mm - not 4mm as mentioned in the shop.
A also bought other B&R style straps from them. They are as made specially for Aviation


----------



## sasha

reminds me of how my grandfather used to wear his watch :0)



modsupremo said:


> View attachment 6016514
> 
> 
> Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2, a more serious and final version of this shot!
> A wonderful day to you all!


----------



## Watchfreek

Back to basics:


----------



## CrazyCat

Switched from leather to nylon NATO for this summer:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Salon des Grandes complications, Dubai 
Here comes the amazing Steinhart Marine Officer Bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Steinhart shines amongst other brands.

Watchmaker from Lange praised the Steinhart a lot. Saw the watch throughly and was just amazed at it. Says he hasn't seen such a comparable and excellent build quality and smoothness of Chrono. He says it's quite on par with Lange.

He is thier chief watchmaker who makes the whole movement.










Pictures here with their groundbreaking Zeitwerk Minute Repeater. Their presentation as the complication of the year.

Steinhart stands its own unique ground. I am so pleased with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> Says he hasn't seen such a comparable and excellent build quality and smoothness of Chrono.....


Errrr, you mean he didn't even realise it's just a regular elabore valjoux????


----------



## Tony A.H

sure. you should be pleased especially when A.Lange's Strap alone cost as much as your Steinhart.

looks like a Nice Trip. have fun there. (and take more pictures Please ).


----------



## John60169

Thought I dropped this here...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Errrr, you mean he didn't even realise it's just a regular elabore valjoux????


OFCOURSE he did mate. Still he said it's a beautiful piece and was impressed by the build quality and design and the movements function within the whole design.

Goes to say that not every company that uses a regular Valjoux is doing as great a job as Steinhart. That's my opinion and feeling when I hear this from an upmarket watchmaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

There you go Tony and I will surely follow your request well. Serves us all well.

I have to tell you more about people's impressions with this one. They went nuts to say it in short.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loco

Look at what Fedex dropped off today. *STEINHART Red Nav B-Uhr 44 automatic Limited Edition #29/88 from the Russian watch forum.*





























and now for some lume







Happy trails everyone


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## telefunken




----------



## Tony A.H

oh. those Beautiful IWC Ingenieur !. pair Nicely with the Titan.
(Beautiful Strap as always. Brown and Grey Dial is always a Great Combo :-! b-) )..

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

the Goldie.

Not All Chrono Pilots are the same.

2 Registers, Sterile Dial, Polish Gold Hands, just a Date. makes it unique in my eyes .


----------



## CharlieCheese




----------



## gm78




----------



## asrar.merchant

I used to love the Ulysse Nardin marine chronometer and the maxi marine diver and I still do but a little lesser than my Titan.

TITAN RULES

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_

LUME <3

Steinhart Pilot by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## modsupremo

The Nav. B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze Revisited
Another brilliant timepiece deserving much appreciation and praise!


----------



## Riker

Love seeing more Nav's on display....

Keep em' coming fella's.


----------



## asrar.merchant

There you go James,










But that's from another day and today is this, as it's sort of overcast this week (perfect conditions for swing bowling, haha) so only divers out for this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant

Hey guys,

I remember someone here wanted to get a Lemans GT Hertiage Chrono sometime back. Well if anyone is still interested there is one for sale on Chono24 at USd 4500 (a bit too high but I guess the seller might come down). Check it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## leoric




----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Combo. including the Ride .
if i were you, i'd put on the Watch a Burgundy Calf Strap to match the Seat Color ;-).


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> Nice Combo. including the Ride .
> if i were you, i'd put on the Watch a Burgundy Calf Strap to match the Seat Color ;-).


...or a different coloured trim to better match the silver carbon (to each their own of course)......but you might also want to replace the M-tech dash with an AC one too....


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> ...or a different coloured trim to better match the silver carbon (to each their own of course)......but you might also want to replace the M-tech dash with an AC one too....


what do i know?. i'm a poor bugger.
but if i hit the jackpot ?, then i'll be in touch with you ;-).


----------



## gm78




----------



## asrar.merchant

Guys I would love to say that the BMW is my car. But it's not. It will be soon Insha Allah. 
Currently it is not. If it was I would be flaunting it since ages all over the forum, knowing me. Hahaha.

It is a friends car and I was only riding it. It is a beauty though. Unfortunately I don't have any taste in cars so I end up liking everything. The BMW M6 is the one of very very few to make it to my extremely limited "need to get" list of cars. Three only so far.

And with the AC modifications it's a beauty. Dave I agree it's needs an AC panel too and Tony the strap idea is just perfect.

For now, preparing for JEWELLERY Arabia exhibition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

hope you'll have your dream car. soon
BTW, did you take care of that Bezel ??. looks good to me.

on a side Note, i still think this is the Best Strap*/*Watch Combo ever :-!, and i haven't yet found another Perfect match.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony I have to agree. I tried just a couple straps on this and nothing comes even close to this combo. 

Arthur and Günter have surely thought and implemented this one to perfection. It's the best as you rightly said. One just doesn't feel like removing it. 

And I have not taken care of it at all. Thank god. 

You know how my taking care is right. Everyone knows it. My taking care would mean more scratches and pain hahahaha. 

This is as I received he watch mate. It's just light scratches on the polished bezel so it's not very visible till one looks for it. So for now I am leaving this untouched. Will probably get it refinished when it goes for service or so after years. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

I hope I don't get banned from this thread for posting so many pics of the watch I just love...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

The Apollon Automatic - A Study


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Mmontres

*Red Nav B-Uhr *bronze - *for any weather !*


----------



## asrar.merchant

How do we put one of Adolph's amazing Apollon pics as the picture of this thread instead of my crappy pic. 

Anyone who knows please do. 

MODSUPREMO's pics are the right kind of artistic pictures to promote and generate more Steinhart love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

asrar.merchant said:


> How do we put one of Adolph's amazing Apollon pics as the picture of this thread instead of my crappy pic.
> 
> Anyone who knows please do.
> 
> MODSUPREMO's pics are the right kind of artistic pictures to promote and generate more Steinhart love.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are too kind, sir.


----------



## PrestonK

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating! Going with my Ocean GMT with my new ceramic bezel and the Steinhart Rubber strap today.


----------



## Riker

Asrar, you can never have too many pics of TITAN...!


----------



## noregrets

Asrar said it best. The Titan is the flagship of the Steinhart line, likely never to be surpassed. Extraordinary.


----------



## jpfwatch

STEINHART Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage TITAN B-Muster on a Toshi strap


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ that model has been calling my name for years. I'll get one eventually.


----------



## Watchfreek

Been a while, with a few more bronzos added. I love them all but she's probably still my favorite .......


----------



## asrar.merchant

Nice to see your pics with this one Dave. 

And again the patina developing finally after the shine job you gave it last time where you said the shine wasn't going away if I am not wrong. 

Also lets see your big bronzo soon. The marine chronograph green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> Nice to see your pics with this one Dave.
> 
> And again the patina developing finally after the shine job you gave it last time where you said the shine wasn't going away if I am not wrong.
> 
> Also lets see your big bronzo soon. The marine chronograph green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, .......but have you been drinking or smoking something?


----------



## Watchfreek

Tactical Sunday


----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr / Soprod A-10

Steinhart Flieger by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant

Dave been doing neither. Oh am I wrong on both accounts. Sorry mate. I am probably confused with some other watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 6053482


beautiful can you please tell me wich pilot is it?
i don see it on their site thanks


----------



## stamonkey

I got this guy a couple weeks ago, but have finally just gotten the chance to wear it. My short review is as follows: It looks great and fits great. The lume is not so great, and the GMT hand is about 2 minutes off.


----------



## muchacho_

Here is my Steinhart Wallpaper if someone is interested. You can download full res 2560x1440 on my flickr album

Steinhart Wallpaper by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Rebel Rouser

My favorite !


----------



## gm78

Nav B Premium


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Some quick and dirty cell phone shots.
I'll try to get my light-box setup this week and take some better shots.


----------



## Kilovolt

mullaissak said:


> beautiful can you please tell me wich pilot is it?
> i don see it on their site thanks


It was a Limited Edition of 111 pieces that was sold out some three hours after its presentation ... b-)

Nav.B-Chrono 47 Titanium, Anniversary Edition - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Handwind Bronze 47mm


----------



## ELCID86

Ocean 1 on Cincystrapworks NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned

This was a brand new Ocean 1 Black that I modified with a rare green dial and bezel I bought from a chap in Germany who bought up the remaining stock when it was cancelled for whatever reason. It's now become a "Steinhulk" and I've paired it with a custom made to order bund strap from Swoon Straps in South Africa. I absolutely love this combo!


----------



## JSal

Superb job Big Ned. 

Stunning combo....


----------



## big ned

JSal said:


> Superb job Big Ned.
> 
> Stunning combo....


Thanks, I am somewhat proud of it.b-) The dial and bezel (which is different from the current green one they sell with the black dial) cost 93 Euro's delivered, so not cheap but worth it I think for a fairly unique looking Steinhart diver. I'm a big fan of bunds (due to being allergic to most case backs which is strange as I've worked with sheet steel for over 30 years before it recently struck:think and this "dirty mustard" one with the green stitching I ordered from Tony really sets it off I think.;-)


----------



## Björn Nordström

.


----------



## Björn Nordström

Vernon11 said:


> Another day at the office...


That looks great! Is it a 44 or a 47?


----------



## JSal

.


----------



## hozburun




----------



## 1434

Riker said:


> Asrar, you can never have too many pics of TITAN...!


Good lookin watch!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Big Ned, Tony's work is amazing. All his bunds are such growing piece of art. Your combo is amazing and very natural.

On another note, I can't get enough of this subtle beauty 
Thank you Bill.










And flows into the dress code for today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

When all a Nav TITAN & L.S.E needs is a canvas featured in blue...


----------



## leoric

Stenihart on handmade strap (by JARO BPW) tribute to Polish Fighter Squadron 303 from the Battle of Britain in 75th anniversary.


----------



## Permidal

My new Salamander


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## John60169

leoric said:


> Stenihart on handmade strap (by JARO BPW) tribute to Polish Fighter Squadron 303 from the Battle of Britain in 75th anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 6206097


All I can say is "Mm" -- You know, like a short, abrupt hum. Not like a long "Mmmmmm" like you'd say when you sip a good wine, but all the power of that "Mmmmmm" in one quick burst. Mm.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Riker

Saturday cruisin' with LGE.....


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Permidal

My Steinie's


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Collection. Great Variety.
an Aviation and A Dial Flieger would round up your collection Nicely


----------



## asrar.merchant

The blue is a beautiful MEVA and looks amazing but upon attaching it to the watch I realize that it's way too thick even for the marine officer.

So went to the burgundy padded and I like the combo and the feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Permidal said:


> My Steinie's
> 
> View attachment 6216425


I noticed 3 Russian forum Project watches amongst the collection.

Are you Russian or just a fan of the forum projects?


----------



## Permidal

JSal said:


> I noticed 3 Russian forum Project watches amongst the collection.
> 
> Are you Russian or just a fan of the forum projects?


I'm russian and fan of the original designs. No rolex-homages!


----------



## wis_dad

Another one of my OT500 (my only Steinhart).


----------



## Craustin1

I like it on the blue one better..



asrar.merchant said:


> The blue is a beautiful MEVA and looks amazing but upon attaching it to the watch I realize that it's way too thick even for the marine officer.
> 
> So went to the burgundy padded and I like the combo and the feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

I have to agree with Craustin there, Asrar...the blue strap is quite stunning and the perfect match, in my opinion.


----------



## El Gerto

Yes; I also agree !

And your last pictures Asrar; the wall-pics always makes me smile because I must think of this:

;-)b-):-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you El Gerto

And anything to make you smile mate, here you go.


----------



## Watchfreek

So you're an official WUS sponsor now Asrar? Congrats!


----------



## asrar.merchant

In the process mate of being one.


----------



## Watchfreek

Don't understand. You're either a sponsor or not. But anyway... At least they let you advertise in the meantime.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I in the process of discussing and finalizing the sponsorship. That's what I meant. 

I am not advertising. My signature is changed because I find this better than "sent from tapatalk using iPhone...blah blah"


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol


----------



## leoric

John60169 said:


> All I can say is "Mm" -- You know, like a short, abrupt hum. Not like a long "Mmmmmm" like you'd say when you sip a good wine, but all the power of that "Mmmmmm" in one quick burst. Mm.


Thanks!
I am doing that "Mm" for last 3 days;-)


----------



## leoric

Today it's time for Aviation on the strap from Garmin Sport Watch....


----------



## alexrocky

My Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red on an ACU Gray Maratac NATO


----------



## asrar.merchant

Christmas joy is here.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant

After the first Ketchup bath. Which has only cleaned it up quite a bit.

Will have to do another bath soon for a complete patina removal. Keeps time perfectly as its supposed to as per COSC standards.










www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Big guy on the BIG one.. looks Great
i don't know the Rating on this watch in terms of Water Proof. so i'd go a little easy Bathing it if i were you ;-).
enjoy it..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you Tony.

What I meant by bath was just the regular ketchup rub and clean. Nothing that would immerse the watch in. And Yes light cleaning under tap.

I think a couple days or so I will try the lime juice method for a stronger removal to make the Patina zero.

Thanks for the wishes and kind words bro. This sort of ends the quest.

www.the


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations Big guy on the BIG one.. looks Great
> i don't know the Rating on this watch in terms of Water Proof. so i'd go a little easy Bathing it if i were you ;-).
> enjoy it..


I thought the same thing when he said that.

Direct from the Steinhart website...

*WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming, no shower
*

Same as with all Marine Chronographs and Nav.b models they currently offer.


----------



## Watchfreek

Ah! But it did not mention a KETCHUP BATH!....the last time i tried a ketchup bath, my fries went all soggy....

I did hear Scothbrite cleans it up nice and...bright....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Ah! But it did not mention a KETCHUP BATH!....the last time i tried a ketchup bath, my fries went all soggy....
> 
> I did hear Scothbrite cleans it up nice and...bright....


Hilarious as always. No one makes me laugh on my own great folly like you do mate.

www.the


----------



## ndw6

Did no one see this coming?
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Marine-Chronograph-Edizione-NERO,991.html#

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

ndw6 said:


> Did no one see this coming?
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Marine-Chronograph-Edizione-NERO,991.html#
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh buddy there is a whole thread on it called

NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES.

many here noticed right away and got one too.

www.the


----------



## ndw6

asrar.merchant said:


> Oh buddy there is a whole thread on it called
> 
> NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES.
> 
> many here noticed right away and got one too.
> 
> www.the


That just means, I completely missed it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnough!!

This just in. My second Steinhart after an OVM. Looks quite rich in the flesh.


----------



## asrar.merchant

James your green is such a delight paired with this one. It doesn't match the green of the sandwich dial but then who says it has to. 
This has got a character no depth of its own.

Beautiful work and a pleasure to wear as always. The most comfortable.










To me it looks just fit and feels nice on my 7.2 inches wrist. I have acquired a taste for large watches. And many here can tell you, it's a dangerous taste to acquire.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

oh. didn't realize it can be a Wall Clock !.

Nice combo. but the MEVA looks Sweeter on it (for my taste of course), but knowing you well enough, you're gonna try 10 different Straps on it before the day is over ..

and yes. once you go Large. Hard to go back to small again.
wear it in good health



asrar.merchant said:


> James your green is such a delight paired with this one. It doesn't match the green of the sandwich dial but then who says it has to.
> This has got a character no depth of its own.
> 
> Beautiful work and a pleasure to wear as always. The most comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it looks just fit and feels nice on my 7.2 inches wrist. I have acquired a taste for large watches. And many here can tell you, it's a dangerous taste to acquire.
> 
> www.the


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> Did no one see this coming?
> Marine Chronograph Edizione NERO... - Limited Edition - Steinhart Watches


Sure we did... we've been discussing it for days ever since the teaser pic came out on Steinhart's Facebook page and we started guessing what it would be. I nailed it on the head right down to the DLC.

Start reading from this page at post #1427. That's where the discussion starts.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-upcoming-releases-steinhart-764546-143.html


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you Tony for the wishes and kind words and for getting us into the 47 and 48. It's a lovely ride uphill.

Yes it sure can be a wall clock as Dave was mentioning elsewhere that sometimes it looks like a wall clock on certain wrists so I just tried that pic to put visuals to his words.

The MEVA is amazing on it no doubt. Sort of the best. But the keeper of the MEVA is a terrible hard hat to pass through man. Is it the same with you too? And you John? Do you also find the keeper on the Bronzo MEVA hard to pass the tail through?

Tony you are right I am going to try quite a bit of straps on this watch in the coming days. And why not hahahahaha. That's the joy.

But I have a feeling I will go back to the MEVA eventually. As I don't have another as or more perfect than the MEVA (aka the TONY GREEN SANDWICH - "handcrafted with passion at leisure") 

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

Why bother? Your watch pics are ALWAYS against the wall.

And no, the keeper of the Bronzo meva is difficult took pass through.....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Why bother? Your watch pics are ALWAYS against the wall.


I get your drift bro. Hahaha.

That's ok. Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

Huh?

BTW, where are the packages? It's been months.....


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> The MEVA is amazing on it no doubt. Sort of the best. *But the keeper of the MEVA is a terrible hard hat to pass through man. Is it the same with you too? And you John? Do you also find the keeper on the Bronzo MEVA hard to pass the tail through?
> *


I don't have that trouble... but MEVA makes an amazing leather conditioner that I use all the time.

Purchase it and use it on the keeper. You can use it on the strap too. It will initially darken the strap slightly but it lightens back up quite a bit by the next day. A little goes a long way. I put it on with my fingers and massage it in. Then let it soak nicely overnight. Don't leave clumps on the strap. Just massage in a tiny bit at a time.

It feels like Vasoline on your fingers but don't worry. It's not petroleum based so it won't dry out the strap. It will only make it more supple. It is also perfect for breaking in a new and stiff strap. I also use it to maintain longevity and reverse the effects that the buckle has on the leather where it sits and digs in while you're wearing it.
















Edit: I personally prefer a keeper that is a little harder to pass the strap through than one that is loose. 
The ones that are loose seem to slip down while wearing the strap and then the strap tail starts hanging and sticking out.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you John for showing us the Meva's Conditioner and for the Tips.

Asrar. usually some Keepers are tight in the beginning but will definitely loosen up after some Wear.
i love my Green but will switch back to Meva at some points ;-))..


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Thank you John for showing us the Meva's Conditioner and for the Tips.
> 
> Asrar. usually some Keepers are tight in the beginning but will definitely loosen up after some Wear.
> i love my Green but will switch back to Meva at some points ;-))..


That's why I put that "Edit" at the end of my post. If the keeper starts off loose or close to loose it will only get looser over time.
But a nice tight one will eventually stretch a little, settle in and become perfect.

One of the things a I hate the most is when I have to keep adjusting the keeper all day long as it slips past the tail end of the strap. 
I like one that is a little tight and secure and stays where you put it.


----------



## andygog

An early Christmas present arrived yesterday, along with a bar of Steinhart chocolate which was, apparently, 'delicious'. After sending many emails and questions to Steinhart, it looks fantastic. The watch fits my 6.5" wrist well, although the strap is going to need an extra hole.


----------



## asrar.merchant

www.the


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## Tony A.H

Givin' some Love to the Marine Timer


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Givin' some Love to the Marine Timer


Tony, didn't your Marine Timer "Prototype" come with a "Fob Loop" like the production model?

Here's mine on a wonderful MEVA Vintage Ammo Pouch strap, and Steinhart signed Deployant Clasp.


----------



## ndw6

JSal said:


> I don't have that trouble... but MEVA makes an amazing leather conditioner that I use all the time.
> 
> Purchase it and use it on the keeper. You can use it on the strap too. It will initially darken the strap slightly but it lightens back up quite a bit by the next day. A little goes a long way. I put it on with my fingers and massage it in. Then let it soak nicely overnight. Don't leave clumps on the strap. Just massage in a tiny bit at a time.
> 
> It feels like Vasoline on your fingers but don't worry. It's not petroleum based so it won't dry out the strap. It will only make it more supple. It is also perfect for breaking in a new and stiff strap. I also use it to maintain longevity and reverse the effects that the buckle has on the leather where it sits and digs in while you're wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 6253113
> 
> View attachment 6253121
> 
> 
> Edit: I personally prefer a keeper that is a little harder to pass the strap through than one that is loose.
> The ones that are loose seem to slip down while wearing the strap and then the strap tail starts hanging and sticking out.


All leather, anywhere anytime. Straps, boots, balls, saddles you name it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael X

My two Steinharts.


----------



## Tony A.H

yes. it came with a Loop and i removed it. wasn't too crazy about it TBH.

but what i would like to do next is to find a good Watchmaker to Cut the Stem or File it down a little shorter just where the Line is. in a way, i don't want the Crown to sit flush against the Case. you know what i mean. ?


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> All leather, anywhere anytime. Straps, boots, balls, saddles you name it.


Dubbin has been around forever and is basically the same thing...

MEVA calls theirs Lederfett which was a product used by the German military during WWII, although from MEVA's description they have altered and upgraded the original ingredients to a more modern but all natural formulation.


----------



## gricat

Haven't given the Odisea any love lately, so it's time to stop ignoring her.


----------



## gm78




----------



## El Gerto

Time for Black....

Hey Guido; wo bekommt man das tolle Nato ? Gefällt mir sehr gut !!


----------



## JSal

El Gerto said:


> Hey Guido; wo bekommt man das tolle Nato ? Gefällt mir sehr gut !!


Try here...

Black, Grey & Red Nato Watch Strap - 18mm, Nylon, 5 Stripes | Urban Watch Straps


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame










www.the


----------



## El Gerto

Thanks JSal! Unfortunately not in 22 mm(for my OV GMT)

And I need a supplier in the EU because of shipping cost and so on.


Maybe I give it a try at Miro´s Time or someone.... maybe Guido told
me the right one 

I find Guido in a german watch forum so I can ask him there


----------



## lawlessflyer

just replaced with a Hadly Roma oyster 22-18 taper, I feel its more balanced with this taper


----------



## JSal

lawlessflyer said:


> just replaced with a Hadly Roma oyster 22-18 taper, I feel its more balanced with this taper
> View attachment 6296970


Is it SS or Ti ?


----------



## asrar.merchant

More #wristgame

Oh how I wish to show more of something so special but cannot as of now.

Someone on FB said yesterday all leather should match so here is is. Black strap so black shoes.

This is the breathtaking work of Riker the Specialist.










www.the


----------



## twintop

lawlessflyer said:


> just replaced with a Hadly Roma oyster 22-18 taper, I feel its more balanced with this taper
> View attachment 6296970


That looks great, the endlinks seem to fit great. Any chance of getting some better pics.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> More #wristgame
> 
> Oh how I wish to show more of something so special but cannot as of now.
> 
> Someone on FB said yesterday all leather should match so here is is. Black strap so black shoes.
> 
> This is the breathtaking work of Riker the Specialist.


You had me fooled there for a second Asrar...

When you said "Black Strap so Black Shoes" I was confused as I looked at the first picture because normally when we say we're getting "a new pair of shoes" for a watch we're using the word "shoes" in a funny but synonymous way for the word strap.
So reading this on my phone I was only able to see the first picture and I was confused by what you meant... then I scrolled down and saw the picture of your LSE with its new amazing strap from James and your stylish Black loafers.

It was at that moment I realized what you meant and I had a big laugh at myself

Thanks for making me smile so early here on a Sunday morning my friend.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## ciclismosam

A beautiful day for the B-Uhr! My favorite strap for it has been the CWL alligator with bader buckle.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPwatch

Fantastic watch!


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## ndw6

asrar.merchant said:


> More #wristgame
> 
> Oh how I wish to show more of something so special but cannot as of now.
> 
> Someone on FB said yesterday all leather should match so here is is. Black strap so black shoes.
> 
> This is the breathtaking work of Riker the Specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the


Nice socks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> Nice socks!


He can't help it.... Asrar just simply has exquisite taste in cutting edge attire.

He's a male fashionista if you will...

Definition: "Fashionista" A person devoted to fashion clothing, particularily unique or high fashion.

A person not to be called a fashionista would be someone who obsessively follows trends. REAL fashionistas do not believe in trends, they set trends.

A person who just blindly follows trends would be more correctly labeled a fashion where, or slave to fashion.

Simply put, Asrar is a trend setter not a trend follower.


----------



## Tyler224

I love my O1V I find myself staring it at it constantly throughout the day.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Oh John,

Happier than reading your kind words about me, I was that I made you smile and laugh. Anything for that mate.

I just do and wear what looks pleasing to me man. Like all of us here so we are all fashionistas in the true sense.

Have you guys seen Tony A.H's sleeves and striped sweaters. Man that's classy. The pilots he puts on just stay lovely in that background and on his wrist.

Dave once told me he doesn't have much greens in his wardrobe and a few weeks later I saw his pic with his sleeve of a green checked shirt. A tweed checks or that sort. Very very high taste it spoke of.

Everyone here is a trendsetter lads. That's why we are here I believe. Appreciating great taste and designs.

I love that O1V on the PERLON. One of the firsts here I believe. And that Classic Pilot on the genuine alligator is a more than simplified classiness. It's wow.

There has to be pics always.. (Personal rule)










www.the


----------



## Tyler224

asrar.merchant said:


> Everyone here is a trendsetter lads. That's why we are here I believe. Appreciating great taste and designs.
> 
> I love that O1V on the PERLON. One of the firsts here I believe. And that Classic Pilot on the genuine alligator is a more than simplified classiness. It's wow.
> 
> www.the


I love my Steinhart on the perlon. I think it adds to the vintage look and is super comfortable. I have been looking for a fabric strap like Tudors to put on my steiny but I haven't found one :/


----------



## Tony A.H

come on Mr *GQ*. speak for yourself.
for me ?. Not so much. most of my Money goes into Watches.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yes we know that Sir.

And we will all the see the manifestation of what I said about you when the NERO arrives and will be on your wrist with the sleeves showing.

www.the


----------



## the MJ

Still own these, but I'm disloyal :-\ ;-)


----------



## ciclismosam

My other remaining Steinhart. Cleared out the rest in prep for Thor, but even though I thought I would let the Apollon go it has stuck around and become a go to watch for bumming around the house after work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Long time no see Ciclismosam. 
Welcome back mate.

Doing a bit of red and white today for the national day. But subtly. Atleast I hope so.

#wristgame #kingkords

The best part about these Kingkords bracelets is that, there are no magnets involved hence not effecting the movement at all. Sturdy click clasps and in subtle designs.










www.the


----------



## sasha

ciclismosam said:


> My other remaining Steinhart. Cleared out the rest in prep for Thor, but even though I thought I would let the Apollon go it has stuck around and become a go to watch for bumming around the house after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice look.
is that a titanium or blasted steel case?


----------



## Craustin1

The Apollon is titanium.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Long time no see Ciclismosam.
> Welcome back mate.
> 
> Doing a bit of red and white today for the national day. But subtly. Atleast I hope so.
> 
> #wristgame #kingkords
> 
> The best part about these Kingkords bracelets is that, there are no magnets involved hence not effecting the movement at all. Sturdy click clasps and in subtle designs.


Is that a Burberry shirt I see? Very GQ Sir....

The whole ensemble looks fantastic.


----------



## sasha

Craustin1 said:


> The Apollon is titanium.


thx. great looking watch


----------



## ciclismosam

asrar.merchant said:


> Long time no see Ciclismosam.
> Welcome back mate.
> 
> Doing a bit of red and white today for the national day. But subtly. Atleast I hope so.
> 
> #wristgame #kingkords
> 
> The best part about these Kingkords bracelets is that, there are no magnets involved hence not effecting the movement at all. Sturdy click clasps and in subtle designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the


Thanks asrar! I like the subtle red and white, but then again you are usually looking good. It's been a busy time for me, moving across oceans but I'm mostly settled in to the new environment now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JSal said:


> Simply put, Asrar is a trend setter not a trend follower.


I doubt he's going to get a room with you bro.


----------



## JSal

Robotaz said:


> I doubt he's going to get a room with you bro.


Hey!!! That's my soul brother you're talkin' about. A mentor and very wise man.


----------



## Robotaz

JSal said:


> Hey!!! That's my soul brother you're talkin' about. A mentor and very wise man.


I hear ya. I am quite fond myself.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Stainless steel


----------



## asrar.merchant

Guys relax. You guys are the ones I learn from. I am newbie here.

John, no way it's not Burberry. It's a regular M&S cotton iron free shirt. I am not into designer wear mate, I have a couple pieces that I show with literally everything. I buy random stuff from random places and mostly economical, most the money is really into watches. Just the mix and match I love to do. Hahaha it's all for fun.

Rob, been sometime since you were visible around mate. Show us some pics of what you wearing buddy.










www.the


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage on a black nubuck leather strap from Jacobstraps


----------



## lawlessflyer

GMT bezel installed it myself with a tapered 22-18 H-R oyster bracelet

EDIT:









Went with the green one instead although the GMT sure did look sporty! But the guys were right there isn't a use for it...

Thanks!


----------



## JSal

lawlessflyer said:


> GMT bezel installed it myself with a tapered 22-18 H-R oyster bracelet


Just curious why you put a GMT bezel on a none GMT watch?

The reason that bezel works on a watch with a GMT movement is that the GMT hand moves at half the spacing of the regular hour hand.

So you can't use it for easily converting to military time at a glance without a GMT movement and hand because the numbers don't line up correctly with the hour hand on the watch.

For it to work correctly the way you have it set up the numbering on the bezel would have to start at 13 and line up with the 1 o'clock position on the watch dial, and end at 23 lined up at the 11 o'clock position on the dial.

I'm stumped. How do you utilize the GMT bezel on that watch?


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> Just curious why you put a GMT bezel on a none GMT watch?
> 
> The reason that bezel works on a watch with a GMT movement is that the GMT hand moves at half the spacing of the regular hour hand.
> 
> So you can't use it for easily converting to military time at a glance without a GMT movement and hand because the numbers don't line up correctly with the hour hand on the watch.
> 
> For it to work correctly the way you have it set up the numbering on the bezel would have to start at 13 and line up with the 1 o'clock position on the watch dial, and end at 23 lined up at the 11 o'clock position on the dial.
> 
> I'm stumped. How do you utilize the GMT bezel on that watch?


That's easy, if it's 24 click bezel you move the bezel clockwise by one position every hour. If it's a 120 click bezel, you move the bezel clockwise by one position every 12 minutes. I hope this is a 24 click bezel.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> That's easy, if it's 24 click bezel you move the bezel clockwise by one position every hour. If it's a 120 click bezel, you move the bezel clockwise by one position every 12 minutes. I hope this is a 24 click bezel.


Doesn't sound like something I'd want to be doing every hour but at least now I know the logic behind it.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

indeed. looks Great.
the Beauty of Titanium case is that it can be Darkened (quite a lot) with *OxiClean*. the more you soak it the darker it gets.


----------



## ELCID86

At the Pentagon bus station.


----------



## Heiner

Got a new watch - I'm in love! (Once again... :-d)


----------



## Heiner

Sorry, I forgot:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Super pics Heiner. Thanks for sharing it.

You are the first and you have done justice to it by making us desperate in waiting.

www.the


----------



## ciclismosam

Swap to leather and bronze, such a good look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

so that answers my question.b-)
Big Congrats. enjoy it



Heiner said:


> Sorry, I forgot:
> 
> View attachment 6359177


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> indeed. looks Great.
> the Beauty of Titanium case is that it can be Darkened (quite a lot) with *OxiClean*. the more you soak it the darker it gets.


I didn't know that Tony.... I'm sending you a PM. I have some questions.


----------



## lawlessflyer

I just really like the way it looks! 👍


----------



## lawlessflyer

JSal said:


> Just curious why you put a GMT bezel on a none GMT watch?
> 
> The reason that bezel works on a watch with a GMT movement is that the GMT hand moves at half the spacing of the regular hour hand.
> 
> So you can't use it for easily converting to military time at a glance without a GMT movement and hand because the numbers don't line up correctly with the hour hand on the watch.
> 
> For it to work correctly the way you have it set up the numbering on the bezel would have to start at 13 and line up with the 1 o'clock position on the watch dial, and end at 23 lined up at the 11 o'clock position on the dial.
> 
> I'm stumped. How do you utilize the GMT bezel on that watch?


I just like the look of it.. The ceramic one it had the numbers disappear in certain lighting..

Have a green one to (non GMT) maybe should have put it on..


----------



## beckston23

Nav B Chronograph 47mm (Black)


----------



## Watchfreek

More Nero e Oro.. .:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> More Nero e Oro.. .:
> View attachment 6367578


Supreme. Yes you got it. I am so happy you pulled the trigger mate.

Very glad. As happy as getting my own. Though I haven't received shipping news yet.

Wear it well buddy.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

*awEsome* :-! . Beautiful close up Picture b-).. 
Well Deserved Dave.. Congratulations.


----------



## Watchfreek

The Nero e Oro duo 















And a little something for my lady (the bronze chrono, to go with her chronometer):


----------



## JSal

lawlessflyer said:


> I just like the look of it.. The ceramic one it had the numbers disappear in certain lighting..
> 
> Have a green one to (non GMT) maybe should have put it on..


I love the uniqueness of the Steinhart ceramic and the way numbers and markings do that. But I also like a nicely engraved ceramic bezel that is easy to read too.
It all depends on what watch it's on.

I have seen many people feel the same way as you so it's all just a matter of personal taste.

The green bezel insert would be a better choice as the GMT in my opinion is rather useless and looks out of place.

Another option would be to wait until Steinhart starts to sell the new engraved ceramic bezel insert they're using on the Ti500 model.

They are having a difficult time keeping up with production of this new model because of its immense popularity so I'm not sure if they will sell you one right now but you can certainly ask them.

In either case, enjoy your Steinhart and wear it well.


----------



## senna89wc12

This one again today.


----------



## noregrets

Beautiful pieces Dave, and very inspiring photos of the "duos." Congrats on acquiring the Nero and the Premium Bronze Chronograph...extraordinary additions to the collection and in my view among Steinhart's finest.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

OVM Gen.1







....


----------



## lawlessflyer

3mm said:


> That's easy, if it's 24 click bezel you move the bezel clockwise by one position every hour. If it's a 120 click bezel, you move the bezel clockwise by one position every 12 minutes. I hope this is a 24 click bezel.


EDIT:









Installed the green one instead ?


----------



## lawlessflyer

JSal said:


> Just curious why you put a GMT bezel on a none GMT watch?
> 
> The reason that bezel works on a watch with a GMT movement is that the GMT hand moves at half the spacing of the regular hour hand.
> 
> So you can't use it for easily converting to military time at a glance without a GMT movement and hand because the numbers don't line up correctly with the hour hand on the watch.
> 
> For it to work correctly the way you have it set up the numbering on the bezel would have to start at 13 and line up with the 1 o'clock position on the watch dial, and end at 23 lined up at the 11 o'clock position on the dial.
> 
> I'm stumped. How do you utilize the GMT bezel on that watch?


Here you go Jsal!










As much as I liked the look of the GMT bezel and how sporty it made my Steiny look your right there isn't any use for it!

Thanks!?


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Tony A.H

looking GOOD. :-!
*smart Gifts*.. you know you can wear your Lady's Watches too ?!. right ;-).. 
how the saying goes? you hit 2 birds with 1 stone ? .

Congrats to her too.


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha, you mean you didn't realise that that was the plan, Tony? Trouble is.... it's harder when i don't allow it to work both ways, lol.

Hope you all get your black n golds soon too, hopefully before X'mas.


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like Santa snuck into my house last nigh and left a Christmas Gift under the tree



oh ! the all mighty Nero.


. grinning from ear to ear



SORRY for the Crappy pictures. i'll take some better shots soon


----------



## Watchfreek

LOL, Santa must've robbed the FEDEX man. About time you got another Steinhart sir. Looking good with flashy lights and of course that designer jumper you have on today sir. Way ta go mate!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Beautiful pics Tony. Love the Golden Black.

Oh and the sweater match. Well I have said enough...
That's what I meant lads.

Mine will be here on Boxing Day.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

Thanks Gentlemen.
the more i look at it the more i'm loving it..
to me. this watch is more unique than any other pieces i have. maybe it has to a lot do with the Black&Gold Color combination.
there's definitely a Beautiful Aura around it. you'll know what i mean when you get yours Asrar. soon insha allah
(and the Sweater??. it wasn't a coincidence neither planned. that's what i mostly Wear.. Grey ).

Dave.
i found the Sapphire on this Watch is a little Higher than the other 3 Marine Chronos.. i'll take a couple of picture for you soon.


----------



## Watchfreek

Just post one of the entire no.5 quartet man!


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Just post one of the entire no.5 quartet man!


 i will.
hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ciclismosam

Heading home for the holidays, with a great companion!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

ciclismosam said:


> Heading home for the holidays, with a great companion!


Gotta love those Nav.b Prem-ies.

The Sandwich dial, textured sub-sec dial, the beautifully decorated, and enhanced ST1/Unitas movement with Swan Neck Regulator, and offered in a choice of 3 colors...


----------



## noregrets

Nav B 47 handwind. I picked this watch up on a whim last month as part of a forum deal, and have unexpectedly fallen in love with it. It is one of my favorite Steinis now and is getting a LOT of wrist time.

As Tony likes to say, once you go big...


----------



## JSal

Bill, Just wait till you get one on your wrist that's more of an homage to the original. You'll really go B-Uhr crazy...

Pick up an A and/or B dial Ti vintage model. 
They're relatively easy to find and at a good price on the secondary market.


----------



## Ed.YANG

The Reindeers had Flown into the... Greyish Sky...


----------



## noregrets

For me, the Nero is one of those rare pieces of art that continues to grow on me over time.

When I first saw the Nero, I thought it was quite a nice-looking watch, although it is not your typical color scheme by any means. Now that I have it in hand, every day I grow to love it more and more. It is an absolute stunner in my opinion and now a (golden) shining star of my collection.

The serial number also holds a very deep significance for me which only adds to its beauty.

The individually numbered, perfectly matching, and very comfortable MEVA strap further adds to the experience.

I truly could not be happier with it.

Huge kudos, again, to Gunter and his team for producing such an extraordinary timepiece.

Here's to 2016 and seeing what they come up with next year. I have a feeling that I had better start saving now.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Bill.
those were/are my exact thoughts. as you said: this watch keeps growing on me too.. 
seriously. there's something mysterious about it  :-! b-).

wear it in good health.


----------



## Tony A.H

that's right.
another great B-Uhr must have.

for many years i had only thought a Pilot watch should have a Center Second Hand. but later on i started to appreciate the Sub second Dial which i find very Cool Addition for those who love Pilot style watches.


----------



## Watchfreek

One with a PR sub-dial ain't bad too


----------



## remco66

My New Steinhart Marine Chronograph Edizione


----------



## JNH




----------



## Watchfreek

Nav B Bronze on modified "vintage bronze brown" strap (now with beige stitching) - many thanks Asrar for the awesome straps to play with!

This one's for you Bill


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> that's right.
> another great B-Uhr must have.
> 
> for many years i had only thought a Pilot watch should have a Center Second Hand. but later on i started to appreciate the Sub second Dial which i find very Cool Addition for those who love Pilot style watches.


Me too Tony, but with one exception. For me if it has a sub seconds dial it has to be an upscale b-uhr as with the Steinhart Premium Handwind model. With the gorgeous sandwich dial and textured sub dial. 
It's a splendid modern interpretation that has truly grown on me.

The sub dials on the standard Nav.B printed dials looks out of place and/or incorrect to me.
To me it appears like it's trying to be an homage to the original, but has an incorrect sub-second hand that was never on any original.

Not that it's not a very nice watch because it has much appeal. It's just a matter of personal taste.

Edit: the bronze one above with sub-sec works for me too. 
Although with the vintage look of bronze a central second hand would look smokin'


----------



## asrar.merchant

Remco66:

Welcome my friend to WUS and to the Steinhart forum in particular. Lovely watch and looks amazing on you.

Dave:
Now what did I do man. This time it surely was not me. I didn't say a word man. Why am I being held up..
Hahaha.

Nice stitch change and overall dressing of the strap mate. No pun intended.

Looks really vintagey with the bronze.

John,

I agree with you even thought I have and love the bronze. A bronze pilot with a center seconds hand would be a stunner.

Sorry guys not posting much pics here as its been a few days I am not wearing a Steinhart as I can't seem to get my Mokume Gane off my wrist. It's that sort of thing. Can't post that pics here, even though Uwe is on holiday. Rules are rules.

www.the


----------



## remco66

Uhm i have been a member since 2012 hehe. I have not been around for a while. Totally forgot about it. Far to busy these days. I,m sticking around now!


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Tony! I could not agree more. The black and gold coloring of the Nero seems to lend itself particularly well to an air of mystery also, as our love for the watch mysteriously grows stronger by the day.

And beautiful Bronze Nav B, Dave. As you know the Nav B 47 Bronze will be my next purchase for sure, and I have already procured what I think is a stunning strap and buckle set for it.

John, we'll have to agree to disagree. I love the sub seconds dial, premium movement or no. But I definitely see a center seconds as well in my future, and I like your recommendations.

Finally, Asrar, I know what you mean about the Mokume Gane. It is a struggle for that stunning piece to leave my wrist, as it should be for such a unique watch manufactured in the same manner as the great samurai swords of yesteryear. Layered bronze and stainless steel, how can you get any better than that.


----------



## sasha

congrats to those lucky few who got this black beauty.
seems there are very few complains and more love for the 48mm case :0)


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> John, we'll have to agree to disagree. I love the sub seconds dial, premium movement or no. But I definitely see a center seconds as well in my future, and I like your recommendations.


I love the premium ST1 movement beautifully decorated and with Swan Neck Regulator. 
But that isn't what (for me) makes my decision. It's the makeup of the dial.

I prefer and consider a sub-second b-uhr configuration to be a "modern" interpretation of the original. So that's why the Nav.b Premium with its sandwich dial and anthracite guilloche sub-dial do it for me.

While I do like and certainly respect the standard sub-dial model, I just don't feel it works for me. It looks too much like an incorrect homage to me and all I want to do is convert it to a central seconds handwind with hacking mechanism.

As Tony has said, maybe one day Gunter will make a new L.E. with a Unitas modified to central seconds and Swan Neck Regulator in a bead blasted titanium finish case or a steel case with a PVD finish that closely resembles what the original looked like.

So for now we may agree to disagree. But I love your watch and I'm happy it took you and brought you into the world of BIG dials. I'm even more happy that you love it and I always love to share in your happiness.

I've been trying to get you into a b-uhr for a while without being too pushy. I'm glad you took the bold leap.

Like I always tell people who are hesitant to buy a Steinhart 47mm or any watch larger than they're used to...
Give it a week on your wrist and let your eyes adjust to it. In no time you'll be in love and when you put something even a little smaller on it will appear almost too small.
I've trained myself to adjust pretty quickly although I don't wear anything smaller than 42mm


----------



## Tony A.H

a Modern Interpretation. that's how i also see it.
as much as we love the Original *Beobachtungsuhr* Design. i also grew to like the sub second dial with all the aforementioned goodies that come with it. speaking of which. another interesting Watch to check out is the Meridian (sandwich dial with a Unitas 6497).. really cool.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> One with a PR sub-dial ain't bad too


you mean 7 Day PR ;-) ?


----------



## sasha

are you talking about the digital meridians?. oh maybe i'm looking in the wrong place at the wrong thing.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yup, look again...6497's don't come in a digital format


----------



## sasha

:0) i thought so too but since i only found some digital watches i figured i was looking at the wrong thing.


----------



## JSal

sasha said:


> are you talking about the digital meridians?. oh maybe i'm looking in the wrong place at the wrong thing.





Watchfreek said:


> Yup, look again...6497's don't come in a digital format


They're very very rare... I have one in a watch that I can sell you but don't ever open the caseback to look at the movement. It's perma-sealed and should only be opened by a fully trained expert. :-d


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> They're very very rare... I have one in a watch that I can sell you but don't ever open the caseback to look at the movement. It's perma-sealed and should only be opened by a fully trained expert. :-d


Classic.


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha. Mechanical digitals do exist. Been eyeing one for a while but it's automatic not hand wo. und.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Haha. Mechanical digitals do exist. Been eyeing one for a while but it's automatic not hand wo. und.


I know but as you know I was being silly as like you said we were referring to handwind.

Grand Seiko does a mechanical Quartz that's a small fortune and is more accurate than any watch on this planet. I forget the movement number. But I was checking them out once and my eyes bulged when I read the accuracy which was something like + or - 1 per year or something stupid like that. I couldn't believe it. I also couldn't believe the price.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Classic.


I also have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale too if anyone is interested ? :-d


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> I also have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale too if anyone is interested ? :-d


And some oceanfront property in Arizona?


----------



## Watchfreek

I knew you'd know John 

The LED with ETA I'm looking at is much more affordable. Not sure about accuracy but PR is definitely very impressive.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> I knew you'd know John
> 
> The LED with ETA I'm looking at is much more affordable. Not sure about accuracy but PR is definitely very impressive.


Actually you got me on this one... I thought you were talking about the Hybrid Mechanical Quartz movements.

Even though I read digital my brain was thinking Quartz.

I've never heard of a Mechanical LED. Sounds like a myth but with today's technology I guess anything is possible. Do you have a link to one? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Ah, knew you'd be interested, if you weren't aware of it. You've got mail.


----------



## noregrets

What about the rest of us Dave?


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> What about the rest of us Dave?


It's called the Hamilton Pulsomatic.

It's actually a hybrid quartz mechanical. It uses the Seiko Kinetic technology where a rotor spins to generate power to charge a battery/capacitor for a Quartz movement.

Very interesting indeed. Just do a search under "Hamilton Pulsomatic" and you'll find a lot of links.


----------



## Watchfreek

Sorry, just thought I should keep discussions to the Steinhart brand. Anyway, now you have it Bill


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, gents! Always trying to expand my horizons by learning from more knowledgeable folks than myself (which usually doesn't require looking very far).


----------



## Watchfreek

We're called "enablers"


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the inspiration, Dave (although I can't match your photo quality):


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Ed.YANG

For a moment, i thought that snow had fallen onto this tropical island where I am now...
DUH!!!








Then i realize that, that's the light reflected from the sun from the waters after the shower of rain!
Merry X'mas to all!​


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Sorry, just thought I should keep discussions to the Steinhart brand. Anyway, now you have it Bill


You're absolutely right and you did the right thing. I screwed up. Off topic once again.


----------



## Watchfreek

No mate. Wasn't trying to point the finger at you or impose anything on anyone. I'm guilty of that too, just as i sometimes encourage other ot discussions around here. I prompted the topic....now what watches are we going to be wearing/taking on the upcoming holidays? Lol


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

are you talking about the Models with Spring Drive Calibers?. (dang i love those. especially the ANANTA Line)..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony. A common one there.

Spring drive is what he is talking about. Grand Seiko Spring drive is a marvel. Even spring drive without grand Seiko is a marvel.

Love them. That ANANTA is another love affair man.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

sasha said:


> are you talking about the digital meridians?. oh maybe i'm looking in the wrong place at the wrong thing.


Dear Sasha. you are looking at the wrong thing.
ain't nothing Digital about them. All Hand Made and Built in an Old Fashion way.

i'm talking about this one. very similar to Steinhart but very far apart.
The Meridian looks like an ART DECO Style. it comes with a High Dome Crystal and Sandwich Dial.. i love that.


----------



## asrar.merchant

So it's Padron ha Bill..

I have huge problem. Don't know which one to give wrist time to

The Grand Mokume Gane

Or the unexpected and early arrival from the said date of Boxing Day.

The Steinhart Masterclass NERO.










And here you go Bill, for the first time ever (by the way I tried my first ever Arturo Fuente "don Carlos" today on a breakfast invitation. Tasty leaf that. )










www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

wear'em on both Wrists,

looking Good Asrar. Congratulations..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thanks Tony.

I am loving the whole process of feeling the certain mystery this baby has got.

There is surely something that words cannot begin to describe..

www.the


----------



## sasha

thx for the great comparison shot. luv'em both.i found their website this morning great watches n' well over engineered.but the price tag has scared me away, boohoo think i better stick with the steinhart. thx again


----------



## Portland

This thread poses an eminent danger to my bank account.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Portland said:


> This thread poses an eminent danger to my bank account.


Been there, done that, still there, doing that and will continue till the end of time..

Where, what, which pun are you talking about. I see nothing but a fact in the above statement. You are WUS WIS planet, this is how we breathe.

www.the


----------



## Portland

asrar.merchant said:


> Been there, done that, still there, doing that and will continue till the end of time..
> 
> Where, what, which pun are you talking about. I see nothing but a fact in the above statement. You are WUS WIS planet, this is how we breathe.
> 
> www.the


I'm not referring to any specific pun. I have been browsing this thread and made a general statement to the fact that all of the amazing pics posted here will ultimately lead to making a dent in my wallet.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> I am loving the whole process of feeling the certain mystery this baby has got.
> 
> There is surely something that words cannot begin to describe..
> 
> www.the


Perfectly stated my friend, to the degree it is possible to articulate the mysterious pull of this beautiful watch.

Wonderful pics as always, and am glad to see that for the holidays you have expanded beyond the "cop shots."


----------



## noregrets

Gents, I highly recommend trying the black with gold thread MEVA strap on your Neros. The combination is stunning and the strap is very comfortable. At this point that strap will likely not come off of my Nero for quite some time.


----------



## remco66

I,m affraid to damage my watch. I,m not good in changing straps on a watch. Sadly enough...


----------



## JSal

remco66 said:


> I,m affraid to damage my watch. I,m not good in changing straps on a watch. Sadly enough...


Come on... it's Easy-Peezy...

You only think it's hard because you tell yourself it's hard and then your confidence drops.

I believe you can do it.

Just purchase a "good" strap changing tool like the Bergeon 6767-F

Go slow and do it from the underside of the lugs so if by some slim chance you slip a little the mark will be on the bottom where you won't see it.

Also remember when installing the new strap make sure after you put the spring bar into the strap you put one end into one of the spring bar holes in the lug.
Then position the other side and use the tool to depress the end of the spring bar and insert it into the other hole.

For the record, in all the times I've changed straps and bracelets I've never marked a lug even once. (I just jinxed myself) LOL


----------



## asrar.merchant

Portland said:


> I'm not referring to any specific pun. I have been browsing this thread and made a general statement to the fact that all of the amazing pics posted here will ultimately lead to making a dent in my wallet.


Oh man I wasn't talking about any pun you said.

I was only talking about myself - as in referring to my own pun of "been there done.."

I agree to what you said. That's what is happening here all the time for everyone on this thread.

Bill, man I was resisting the MEVA golden thread and putting it off as a treat for myself and enjoying the Full Black the beauty came on. And you do this now. How will I resist it now.

Thought the full black is an absolutely pleasure in itself. So comfortable. I had to punch an extra one to get me perfect a fit.

Remco please go ahead and do the strap change. Even with the strap tool provided with the watch you are ready. It's nothing at all to be fearful of.

Follow all of Johns excellent advice and still if you need extra protection scotch tape the under sides of the lugs. Simple.

Also when you keep the watch on a table or something while working on the strap change remember to use the cloth provided with the watch in a double or triple fold and keep the watch with the crystal facing down on the cloth that ways everything is safe and protected. Remember be gentle. It's much more about tact than its about applying strength.

I am sure you can do it easily.

And some more today..










www.the


----------



## remco66

Can you make a pic of that combo?


noregrets said:


> Gents, I highly recommend trying the black with gold thread MEVA strap on your Neros. The combination is stunning and the strap is very comfortable. At this point that strap will likely not come off of my Nero for quite some time.


----------



## remco66

Can you make a pic of that combo?


noregrets said:


> Gents, I highly recommend trying the black with gold thread MEVA strap on your Neros. The combination is stunning and the strap is very comfortable. At this point that strap will likely not come off of my Nero for quite some time.


----------



## noregrets

remco66 said:


> Can you make a pic of that combo?


Sure, there is one a few posts above, where the Nero is shown along with the Limited Silver Edition Nav-B. The strap on the Nero is the MEVA I was referring to.

As John and Asrar noted, just go for it on the strap change. Take the precautions they noted and use the strap tool that came with the watch and you'll be done in a couple of minutes and be enjoying that beautiful individually numbered MEVA, possibly forever. Because if you're like me the strap may never come off!

Congrats on picking up such a beautiful watch for your collection and, no matter what strap you have it on, wear it in good health brother and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## remco66

Yes it looks very nice


----------



## FinWatcher

The fire and the steiny on a Finnish made leather nato!

Sent from my SonyZ1


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

sasha said:


> congrats to those lucky few who got this black beauty.
> seems there are very few complains and more love for the 48mm case :0)


maybe because it wears smaller than what most imagine.
sure a 48mm Case Diameter seems like a BIG Number and might scare you away. but it's Not as Bad as some think. (at least in my experience)..

Cheers


----------



## remco66

I agree. It doesnt wear big at all.


----------



## remco66




----------



## remco66

Ok i changed it. Pff the springbar was not going in on 1 side for a couple of times. But i have done it. It does look better.


----------



## FatTuesday

Merry Christmas on this second day of Christmas! Rocking the green and red...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt

:roll:


----------



## bitemee

Steinhart in Italy


----------



## pallas

bitemee said:


> View attachment 6450873
> 
> 
> Steinhart in Italy


Pizza and pennette, where?


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's a week to RACE and TIME towards the next CHAPTER in this decade!








4 more days to pop the...​


----------



## noregrets

LSE Chrono on a platinum grey ostrich strap from the master craftsman Arthur at MEVA. I asked him to make me the perfect strap for the LSE, and I think he did it in spades. I am truly blown away. Pictures can't capture how amazing this strap looks on the watch. For those of you who own this watch I can't recommend the strap highly enough.

And to think that only last week I was thinking of selling this watch as it wasn't getting wrist time. Boy how things can change in the span of a couple of days and with the right strap. A big thank you to Asrar and Dave for talking sense into me. Seriously, what the heck was I thinking. I could not be more in love with this watch now.

Especially in the last two pictures, I tried to capture the amazing hues of the silver sandwich dial. Stunning doesn't cover how beautiful it is in person.


----------



## Portland

^ nailed it. That strap and that watch are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Tony A.H

what else?! ;-)

i hardly wear a Watch for more than a week. but this one is exceptional. 
don't feel like taking it off.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Just received...Ocean GMT


----------



## Ed.YANG

3 more dayz to RACE towards the TIME to pop the...








...champagne!​


----------



## emislick

My OVM and I are home for the holidays doing our best Worn and Wound pose 









On a Suigeneric waxed cotton tartan strap for a little extra holiday spirit that got me through finals.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Caved in to a strap change.

Trying this. I am not sure if I like it or not yet.

My heart is still with the All Black strap.

Tony I know exactly what you mean by "don't feel like taking it off". I feel the same ache my friend.

Here goes the change










www.the


----------



## twintop

That is a sweet look Asrar, some nice contrast between the black case and the vintage brown strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

as i said somewhere else: you Beat me to it.
i thought about a Brown Nubuck the 1st minute i saw the Nero. it's a winner :-! .
i Love the Black Strap (especially with Black Stitching) but i can see myself with this one on as well.


----------



## wis_dad

II like the brown. I think it compliments the gold very well and although I think the black looks a tad better it's nice to have choices.


----------



## Rebel Rouser

Beautiful watch


----------



## remco66

Put the black strap on with rhe gold stitching

i love it!









asrar.merchant said:


> Caved in to a strap change.
> 
> Trying this. I am not sure if I like it or not yet.
> 
> My heart is still with the All Black strap.
> 
> Tony I know exactly what you mean by "don't feel like taking it off". I feel the same ache my friend.
> 
> Here goes the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the


----------



## Ed.YANG

36hrs to go from the little tropical island along the Equator!!! 
It's a RACE along with TIME...








...towards 2016/1/1!!!​


----------



## Rebel Rouser

Hello all......

The new Ocean 1 Maxi ltd......beautiful dial and crystal |>


----------



## wis_dad

That looks fantastic RR. I've just received shipping confirmAtion of mine today. Can't wait to get it on my wrist. 

Wear it well!


----------



## bitemee

pallas said:


> Pizza and pennette, where?


In Rome near the Vatican


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis




----------



## Tyler224

Today at work.


----------



## Ed.YANG

11 more hours to go!!!








...as per usual, here in Singapore, we will be 4hrs later than Australia/NZ to greet the new year...​


----------



## ndw6

Ed.YANG said:


> 11 more hours to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as per usual, here in Singapore, we will be 4hrs later than Australia/NZ to greet the new year...​


Ed I just thought I would quantify your statement. 4 hours behind?
You are actually on the same time zone as WA, 3 hrs behind the eastern sea board and 5 hours behind NZ. We have just over 4 hrs to go, 
Happy new Year. From the Antipodes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## andreyhere

Happy New Year to All members!







With my Steinhart at work !


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Have a great NYE everyone!


----------



## lawlessflyer

Ghosted bezel O1 gmt


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Ed.YANG

R


ndw6 said:


> Ed I just thought I would quantify your statement. 4 hours behind?
> You are actually on the same time zone as WA, 3 hrs behind the eastern sea board and 5 hours behind NZ. We have just over 4 hrs to go,
> Happy new Year. From the Antipodes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oops! You have just given me an excuse to get a world timer this year!!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

;-) Happe-dee Neu Year EveryBuddie!!! ;-)








:-d ...pardon me for sticking my partial tongue out in this new year greeting to all fellowship of the Steiners here....the booze last night must have knocked out my tongue as well... :-d​


----------



## wis_dad

First time out in daylight.


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## lawlessflyer

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 6502930


Just beautiful wear it well


----------



## JSal

Here's a unique piece I don't wear enough.

47mm Esqueleto Limited Edition #11 of only 20 pieces, with Custom Handmade Black Caiman Double Hornbeck Strap.

This is the Debaufre but Steinhart issued one exactly the same.

I was hunting this model down for a while and a couple of years back I came across the Debaufre model. I figured I better grab it as it was the first one I had ever seen come up for sale and I've never seen one since.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Here is my Ocean Vintage Military 1.0 on a 1964 Swiss ammo strap hand made by me.


----------



## noregrets

A beautiful strap indeed Chaz! Very nice work.


----------



## noregrets

MO Bronze on MEVA vintage ammunition bag. I love the patina on this watch, especially on the crown.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

noregrets said:


> A beautiful strap indeed Chaz! Very nice work.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Andregold




----------



## muchacho_

Pilot Premium 44mm

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Tony A.H

Bravo.
nothing more rewarding than wearing your Own Straps.
looks Great :-!.


----------



## Tony A.H

hey Bill.
you're Not too far from me !!. how did you get this Beautiful Patina ??. 
mine is screaming for some. i'm thinking to send you my Marina so you can work on Her Tan a bit ;-)..


----------



## noregrets

Haha, thanks Tony. 

I think the secret may lie in the land of Oz. I bought her secondhand from a gentleman in Australia a few months back and she had a decent patina going at that point. Since then it has only continued to grow deeper and more beautiful. 

But yes, feel free to send your Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo down here and I will be happy to work on the patina for you. Although it might turn into an extended trip.


----------



## asrar.merchant

In suit #wristgame 
And experimenting on the wrong wrist too.

Been trying this for some days on and off and it feels so odd. Different but nice. Adds a bit of wrist versatility, if you know what I mean.










www.the


----------



## Carlito149

My Aviation on custom strap


----------



## Evad3

Ocean Vintage Maxi watch #025


----------



## Riker

Definitely southern hemisphere action in that Patina.....



Tony A.H said:


> hey Bill.
> you're Not too far from me !!. how did you get this Beautiful Patina ??.
> mine is screaming for some. i'm thinking to send you my Marina so you can work on Her Tan a bit ;-)..





noregrets said:


> Haha, thanks Tony.
> 
> I think the secret may lie in the land of Oz. I bought her secondhand from a gentleman in Australia a few months back and she had a decent patina going at that point. Since then it has only continued to grow deeper and more beautiful.
> 
> But yes, feel free to send your Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo down here and I will be happy to work on the patina for you. Although it might turn into an extended trip.


----------



## Riker

All the way with L.S.E.....!


----------



## gm78




----------



## Tony A.H

noregrets said:


> I think the secret may lie in the land of Oz. I bought her secondhand from a gentleman in Australia a few months back and she had a decent patina going at that point.
> 
> Although it might turn into an extended trip.



oh THE Secret ?!!. i didn't know she was Living in that Part of the World.

sure anytime Mr B, just let me know. i'd be more than happy to ship it to you.


----------



## noregrets

Riker said:


> Definitely southern hemisphere action in that Patina.....


That's extraordinary, James. Not only do the toilets flush counterclockwise, but bronze patina is enhanced. I wonder what other magical properties the land of Oz possesses. I may have to go on a Walkabout with my watchbox.


----------



## noregrets

Tony A.H said:


> sure anytime Mr B, just let me know. i'd be more than happy to ship it to you.


Tony, you are far far too kind sir.

As much as I would love to drive her, I was only speaking in jest and could never accept. As Asrar can attest, when I "borrow" an LE it can turn into an extended affair indeed.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> That's extraordinary, James. *Not only do the toilets flush counterclockwise*, but bronze patina is enhanced. I wonder what other magical properties the land of Oz possesses. I may have to go on a Walkabout with my watchbox.


I had believed that myth myself for many many years that toilets when flushed or any water going down a drain like in a sink, spin in the opposite direction that they do in the northern hemisphere.

Until one day I came across a document which stated it was not true.

The myth was probably created as a result of the Coriolis effect which is caused by the earth's rotation on its axis and the effects it has on large air masses.

As a result Hurricanes spin in the counter clockwise direction in the northern hemisphere and Hurricanes (or Tropical Cyclones as they are known in that part of the Southern hemisphere) spin in the clockwise direction.

But when flushing your toilet, or draining your sink in Australia the water spins the same way it does here in the northern hemisphere.

Now back to watch talk...

So here is one of my favorite Steinhart LE's in my collection.


----------



## Riker

Come on down & be mesmerised......



noregrets said:


> That's extraordinary, James. Not only do the toilets flush counterclockwise, but bronze patina is enhanced. I wonder what other magical properties the land of Oz possesses. I may have to go on a Walkabout with my watchbox.


----------



## noregrets

Haha, thanks John. 

Sorry for not being clearer...I was joking about the toilets flushing counterclockwise, poking fun at the urban myth. Hence the inclusion in a sentence about magic Southern Hemisphere patinas and Walkabouts.

Beautiful watch!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Bill you spoke about the watch that you so lovingly cared for and here it is for you.

Yes Tony I can attest to the fact that Bill is always there in times of need as without him I wouldn't be having this beauty. And he cares more for the watch than what one would expect. He even replaced the spring bars on this as he found the ones that came with it not upto his approval.

Bill thanks to you a million times, as you are the one reason I have this watch.










www.the


----------



## noregrets

Asrar, you are far far too kind sir. I am the one in your debt for letting me wear her for a while.

I really like the look of the Titan on mesh.


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> Come on down & be mesmerised......


In particular, beware of the ferocious DROP BEARS!


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> In particular, beware of the ferocious DROP BEARS!


Hilarious, Dave. I had to look up what a drop bear was, and boy I am never visiting Oz now! Not sure I'm tough enough to survive there.


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

For sunny Tuesday!


----------



## Vindic8

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## gm78




----------



## bitemee

In the Doge's Palace


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice one Asrar
i like how the Titanium Case is getting a bit Grayer.

it's been a while since i wore this Beauty.
The First Marine Edition.


----------



## sasha

great watch.love the mesh bracelet on it,


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JSal

bitemee said:


> In the Doge's Palace


I LOVE THIS SHOT!!!

When I look at it, the picture immediately brings to mind James Bond - 007 and gives me the feeling that he is on a mission and attempting to enter a highly guarded palace while timing an explosive he set as a diversion.

OK, OK, I know... I've got a vivid imagination. But that's really what comes to mind when I look at this fantastic photo.

Mission accomplished 007, now hurry back to MI6 Headquarters for instructions for your next amazing (photographic) mission.


----------



## bitemee

JSal said:


> I LOVE THIS SHOT!!!
> 
> When I look at it, the picture immediately brings to mind James Bond - 007 and gives me the feeling that he is on a mission and attempting to enter a highly guarded palace while timing an explosive he set as a diversion.
> 
> OK, OK, I know... I've got a vivid imagination. But that's really what comes to mind when I look at that fantastic photo.
> 
> Mission accomplished 007, now hurry back to MI6 Headquarters for instructions for your next amazing (photographic) mission.


Haha very imaginative indeed but I LIKE!  I have another one in Venice will upload later. Not as dramatic but definitively comical.


----------



## JSal

bitemee said:


> Haha very imaginative indeed but I LIKE!  I have another one in Venice will upload later. Not as dramatic but definitively comical.


Ahhh... nice.... Maybe this next shot since it's in Venice will remind me of the movie "The Italian Job"


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you Tony.

And same for me, it's been a while since I have worn this one..










www.the


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## Björn Nordström

Finally got my Fliger Nav B-Uhr 44 today. Took some time to receive it due to the holidays and me not being home. 
The handaufzug sure feels good and it will be a pleasure to wind it every morning! 
This is what it looks like on my (quite) narrow wrist. Very pleased/ Ganz zufrieden/ Mycket nöjd!
Greetings from Stockholm


----------



## Björn Nordström

Another one (Nav B-Uhr 44):


----------



## bitemee

Enough of static wrist shots. Here's my thinking out of the box shot! 

Did require many NGs in -1 deg.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Portland

noregrets said:


> View attachment 6584418
> 
> 
> View attachment 6584426


Nuff said.


----------



## gm78

Nav B Premium with Sporod A 10 inside


----------



## leoric




----------



## pallas

bitemee said:


> View attachment 6582434
> 
> 
> Enough of static wrist shots. Here's my thinking out of the box shot!
> 
> Did require many NGs in -1 deg.


I'm very pleased to see so much love for my town 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Can't go wrong following almigthy Asrar's lead. Cleaned the cobwebs off the Aviation GMT and slapped on a DIY customized black gator and handmade black Kingkords "inspired" triplewrapper. Insha allah!


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## asrar.merchant

Wow that's some beautiful work Dave. Mean look. 
Aviation looking marvelous on the black leather with that triple wrapper. Love it.

Meanwhile I am between Aviation and Pilot and between wrists.. Haha this is fun.










And then










I am loving this 'classic on the sleeve style'










The Return of #thecopshot

Hahahahaha

www.the


----------



## Riker

Yes Davo, Asrar has certainly left his bracelet mark...... No triple wrapper, just a simple single..|>


----------



## Watchfreek

Wow, very pretty - both the strap and pic, James! Love the color coordination - a match made in heaven.

Bracelet marks? Those are, scars! Do i spy a nice blue Kingkords, compliments of AM, hiding under the Titan?

Here's my humble study of nubuck straps. I think it doesn't look too shabby with titanium cases:


----------



## bitemee

pallas said:


> I'm very pleased to see so much love for my town
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah I loved Venice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bitemee

Just in time to our next pit stop in Zurich.


----------



## wis_dad

Back wearing the maxi. I don't wear my nice watches at work as I work on a construction site so it's nice to be wearing this again.



The leather is getting a lot softer and comfortable now.


----------



## DaBomb007




----------



## bitemee

On route to home of the watches...


----------



## wolowizard1987

My first Steiny to the collection and must say that I am very happy with it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Welcome Wolowizard1987

Amazing purchase and I can say you are only going to be happier with it. Wear it in good health mate.

Super wristshots coming up everyday guys. Thanks for feeding this thread with your amazing shots.

Here are mine for the day, again flirting between two wrists










Again agreeing 100% with Tony. Black strap with black stitch works wonders with a bronze watch.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

a Man with Good Taste.
well Asrar. you make it Work*/*Look Better ;-). these 2 straps are beautiful. love the Single Riveted Brown.:-!


----------



## bitemee

What time is it??


----------



## JSal

bitemee said:


> What time is it??
> View attachment 6624314


Ahhhh.... Time to put on a friggin' shirt and parka maybe? :-d ;-)


----------



## bitemee

Tested to work in extreme conditions. 🏻


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens

My first








and my second


----------



## asrar.merchant

Love receiving personalized cards. Thank you brother for the warm wishes and for making my day after we lost a tight cricket match.










This is a beautiful and unique grey H2O strap that I got long time back but never tried it on. It was for the aviation that I got this one. Somehow I feel grey goes well with the Aviation.

www.the


----------



## lawlessflyer

GMT black leather B&S Strap


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## oversleep

Vintage warmer


----------



## FatTuesday

Ocean One on tan Horween shell cordovan strap


----------



## JSal




----------



## noregrets

Nav B 47 on Laco flieger.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant

Stainless Steel mayhem.










www.the


----------



## Tyler224

Switched back to the bracelet from my Perlon.


----------



## JSal




----------



## ELCID86

2016 thread??


----------



## asrar.merchant

www.the


----------



## JSal

*I'm Feeling a little Nostalgic Today...

This one dates back to 2006 I believe.

Steinhart "Militare UT 6498" in mint shape with custom Red Wine, distressed strap and 22mm Steinhart Deployant Clasp.*


----------



## Cramebame

My new Apollon with newly made custom band.


----------



## Tony A.H

too much coffee my friend ?!! 
Great watch nonetheless.



JSal said:


> View attachment 6706146


----------



## Tony A.H

ELCID86 said:


> 2016 thread??


absolutely.
don't know why this is still open??


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> absolutely.
> don't know why this is still open??


Because Uwe has been away for a while.

When he comes back and catches up I'm sure he will close this one and start the new one.


----------



## leoric

My Steiny, and my wife's Laco.


----------



## SnookDawgg

New GMT on natostrapco nylon and leather.


----------



## Portland




----------



## Tony A.H

super Nice.
couldn't be a better Combo.



Portland said:


> View attachment 6735146


----------



## fristil

Have a great day all


----------



## Heiner

No single watch, sorry - but I've got that wonderful box today and I want to share it:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Beautifully full that box. Lovely selection of the best of the best watches.

My today's setup










www.the


----------



## Stjones

Ocean one....first steinhart....WOW watch a watch!


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## JSal

Heiner said:


> No single watch, sorry - but I've got that wonderful box today and I want to share it:
> 
> View attachment 6743826


I'll gladly purchase any or all 4 of the following in that wonderfully magical box.

Nav.b @ Upper Left Hand Corner

Nav.b @ Upper Right Hand Corner

Nav.B Chrono @ Lower Left Hand Corner & Nav.b Chrono Ti next to it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Totally at home










The great Super Hornet










And inside the cockpit of the great "Osprey" - a master feat of pure engineering excellence










www.the


----------



## reefkeep

I've been looking at that box, I can't get past the shipping but I love that box... I must resist... I must be strong....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flexoffender

Oceans AF


----------



## r0bf1ve

El Gerto said:


> ok, let´s see what we have here....


What is that brown bezel?! Limited edition?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

r0bf1ve said:


> What is that brown bezel?! Limited edition?


He lightened the bezel giving it a bleached out vintage look.


----------



## r0bf1ve

JSal said:


> He lightened the bezel giving it a bleached out vintage look.


How do you do that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

r0bf1ve said:


> How do you do that??


Some actually use bleach. There are several methods and techniques and even within a specific technique there are variations. It's a lot of trial and error.

Just do a search on WUS or even a Google search for bezel lightening etc.

Once you find a thread with one you like you can PM the member and ask him for directions.


----------



## r0bf1ve

JSal said:


> Some actually use bleach. There are several methods and techniques and even within a specific technique there are variations. It's a lot of trial and error.
> 
> Just do a search on WUS or even a Google search for bezel lightening etc.
> 
> Once you find a thread with one you like you can PM the member and ask him for directions.


Seems risky!!! I'd try it with a cheap insert on a Seiko or something though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

r0bf1ve said:


> Seems risky!!! I'd try it with a cheap insert on a Seiko or something though!


Not really... what most do is they order a couple of aluminum bezel inserts from Steinhart. $15 each

Then they take the one on the watch off and experiment with it. Once they have a procedure down they do it to one of the new Bezel inserts and then install it on the watch.

There is an oven technique too.


----------



## r0bf1ve

JSal said:


> Not really... what most do is they order a couple of aluminum bezel inserts from Steinhart. $15 each
> 
> Then they take the one on the watch off and experiment with it. Once they have a procedure down they do it to one of the new Bezel inserts and then install it on the watch.
> 
> There is an oven technique too.


I'm in the know now! Would a black bezel insert turn a light grey?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

r0bf1ve said:


> I'm in the know now! Would a black bezel insert turn a light grey?


They all start out black... I've seen many look like the one in this thread looking sort of black that looks sun bleached out to a brown.

I've also seen some that look like they bleached out from black to a blue.

Do your searching. You'll find many threads.


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the other Black Magic Today


----------



## asrar.merchant

My favourite setup.

All tuned in. Shirt, strap and watch.










www.the


----------



## Cramebame

Proteus, Salamander, White Shark, Apollon - Yes I love Steinhart watches.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Ocean GMT


----------



## Tigris

My new to me, Ocean One B and Ocean Vintage


----------



## Nghiacongtu0509

Just got it yesterday. Steinhart Ocean GMT Blue/Red with Chinese noodle


----------



## Portland

Nghiacongtu0509 said:


> Just got it yesterday. Steinhart Ocean GMT Blue/Red with Chinese noodle
> View attachment 6803034


Your GMT came with Chinese noodles!? Lucky. All of my Steinhart's just came with a box and thin piece of white tissue paper.


----------



## Nghiacongtu0509

Portland said:


> Your GMT came with Chinese noodles!? Lucky. All of my Steinhart's just came with a box and thin piece of white tissue paper.


More than that,I bought it in Gnomon in Singapore so I got a free NATO strap


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Wearing my OVM1 on the bracelet today.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Just arrived today and I couldn't be happier! The overall feel and comfort on the wrist, the look of something traditional but also different, the dependability of 2824-2 movement and the double inner coated domed sapphire crystal! Sorry for the poor photo quality, their from my iPhone, but you get the idea!


----------



## Tigris

Looks great esp on the bracelet.. So tempting :sunglasses:


----------



## FatTuesday

*2016 Steinhart Photo Gallery*

Ocean One Vintage Maxi from Gnomon...


----------



## toddswatch

My Kiga arrived yesterday and it is beautiful!! Thanks Bill "noregrets" for the assist and to Judith at Steinhart who provided some of the best customer service I have ever experienced! I am now a Steinhart believer and fan!


----------



## noregrets

Thanks Todd, and congratulations on picking up that beautiful watch! 

Very nice strap choice also. Wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## Cramebame

Love the blue lume on it, Looks amazing congratz on the new watch!


----------



## Btotheg

My new Ocean GMT arrived today, love this watch!!!


----------



## toddswatch

Thanks! I also have a Stapcode MilTAT Zizz on the way for it. OMG this watch stuff is addicting!



noregrets said:


> Thanks Todd, and congratulations on picking up that beautiful watch!
> 
> Very nice strap choice also. Wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## R.Palace

On a ToxicNato


----------



## modsupremo

The Steinhart Ocean Black DLC keeping me company and in check...
A blissful start-of-the-week to you all!


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## Mmontres

From 1.02 all the remaining special edition Red Nav B-Uhr 44 bronze automatic pilot, STEINHART "Salamander", STEINHART "White Shark" - are available for sale at the site Steinhart


----------



## DMCBanshee

Rebel Rouser said:


>


Lovely combo!


----------



## Rebel Rouser

DMCBanshee said:


> Lovely combo!


yeah...that´s my current beauty!


----------



## modsupremo

Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2 Wristies
Switching and rotating available straps and this one sure looks at home with the KIGA №2!


----------



## the MJ

for this week


----------



## asrar.merchant

modsupremo said:


> Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2 Wristies
> Switching and rotating available straps and this one sure looks at home with the KIGA №2!
> 
> Super LOVELY pics Adolph. I especially love the watch, strap and belt combo.
> 
> www


----------



## 3mm

Ocean 500 with Colareb Spoleto Dark Brown strap:









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

asrar.merchant said:


> modsupremo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2 Wristies
> Switching and rotating available straps and this one sure looks at home with the KIGA №2!
> 
> Super LOVELY pics Adolph. I especially love the watch, strap and belt combo.
> 
> www
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Asrar!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tigris

Todays steiny at work


----------



## Cramebame

Purchased my 1st Pilots watch! , Thanks Jay! I love it!


----------



## Tigris

Very nice! I bin steiney gazing tonight!


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## helmpda




----------



## gm78




----------



## asrar.merchant

There and back again,
A Triton's Tale

Spectacular is all I can say










www


----------



## Tony A.H

looking GOOD Asrar..:-!
when it comes to Bronze Watches and Straps. i find it difficult to find the Right Combo. IMO
however, i don't know how it works on this Watch!. somehow it looks good on multiple Colors b-).

beside the Beautiful Meva on it and the Classic Brown, (you know i like Red Shark). you gotta try the Olive Green. you'll love it too.


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats Asrar. Saved by the great man himself. Now use your Scotch Brite pad for cleaning dishes only 😆. 

How did they manage to give you back the same LE number? Did they engrave/stamp on a blank case or just changed the bezel, or is it a completely different number?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Congrats Asrar. Saved by the great man himself. Now use your Scotch Brite pad for cleaning dishes only .
> 
> How did they manage to give you back the same LE number? Did they engrave/stamp on a blank case or just changed the bezel, or is it a completely different number?


Thanks man. Yes that's what the scotch brite for.

It's the same watch same case mate. They just took it apart and reground it. So no change just a bringing back to perfection.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> looking GOOD Asrar..:-!
> when it comes to Bronze Watches and Straps. i find it difficult to find the Right Combo. IMO
> however, i don't know how it works on this Watch!. somehow it looks good on multiple Colors b-).
> 
> beside the Beautiful Meva on it and the Classic Brown, (you know i like Red Shark). you gotta try the Olive Green. you'll love it too.


Thanks Tony.

Looks superb. Yes bronze is the most difficult to dress.

The MEVA is a beautiful strap and extremely comfortable.

OFCOURSE I will trying all sorts of brown and stuff. I love the red shark too though I don't have one. And I love your brown one too. Even grey would be amazing I feel.


----------



## noregrets

Congratulations Asrar! She looks good as new.


----------



## helmpda




----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Titan Time. 





good weekend y'all


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm flying over with my Aviation GMTs on to meet those beauties Tony!

Who said one is more superior (or more premium) than the other? I love them both, equally! 






















And my very first ST.1 Anthracite...that movement is stunning beyond words


----------



## Tony A.H

oh YOU NAUGHTY Boy !!
Congratulations .WOW love both as well. :-!:-!
maybe my imagination. the Real-Life shots make look nicer than Stock photos. and the ST-1 is hmmmm sexxxyyyyyyy.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I agree with Tony, the real life pics are much better than the promotion pics. 

Looks super nice and compliments your collection well Dave. Makes me quite greedy for one. Hahaha. 

Enjoy them Dave and show us some wristshots of the new premium one. Especially some in the sunlight to see the immaculate shine.


----------



## mambo_k

Wow. I believe your photos of the premium Aviation are the first in this forum? I was waiting so long for someone to post their pictures.

Definitely need more real life shots of that beauty.

Thanks.


----------



## sasha

silky n' shiny case :0) .verry nice duo


----------



## Tigris

Just got the stinky strap fitted, well chuffed actually very comfortable, chunkier than the Hirsch which is my fave catawotnot strap
Cheers!


----------



## Watchfreek

Different shoes to get this baby to man-up a bit:














Completely forgot they're 3-D printed lume markers...









And finally, for Mr AM who has requested some wrist shots....in the light....(or was it sunlight? ) Yo!!


----------



## El Gerto

Mmontres said:


> From 1.02 all the remaining special edition Red Nav B-Uhr 44 bronze automatic pilot, STEINHART "Salamander", STEINHART "White Shark" - are available for sale at the site Steinhart


I just have a look on the site, but no chance to order the watch (white shark).... maybe we have to wait a few days ?


----------



## Tigris

At work today hohum
Still at least i have something nice to look at hahaha.. And the strap still smells funky :sunglasses:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Super shots Dave. The watch really looks beautiful and truly compliments the aviation collection well. I don't know till when I will resist it.

That polish and those hands. Ahh. To top it up the 3D Lume markers now.

And here is my greyish #wristgame today. I think it goes well.


----------



## twintop

Put the O1V on mesh.


----------



## Tigris

That looks very nice i might try that


----------



## Tony A.H

Now you nailed it Dave.
this is the color i was talking about. well done :-! b-)


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> And here is my greyish #wristgame today. I think it goes well.


Looks killer, man. That's one of my favorite under $1K pieces, with that strap.


----------



## modsupremo

Steini group shot...
A wonderful start-of-the-week to you all!


----------



## shakin_jake

I can't quite put my finger on it, but this watch really gets it for me


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tigris

Todays Steiney at work


----------



## Dec1968

The one I let get away.....









And the one that's coming......









David


----------



## Dec1968

Is it me or do the dial dots look smaller on the v2 OVM?


David


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## FatTuesday

Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## Tigris

Todays Steiney at home relaxingnin a new Bonetti centuri -stinky but nice stinky - rubber Zulu, its soooo comfortable and inlike it in RAF grey, shame pix dont show color well- bloody iphones!


----------



## Tigris

Tigris said:


> Todays Steiney at home relaxingnin a new Bonetti centurini -stinky but nice stinky - rubber Zulu, its soooo comfortable and inlike it in RAF grey, shame pix dont show color well- bloody iphones!


A better pic below


----------



## FatTuesday

L to R; Ocean 1 Green on Tan Horween shell cordovan strap;
Gnomom Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi on OEM leather strap;
Ocean 1 Vintage on Brown Calfskin strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

still with the Titan
once you strap it on. hard to take it off.


----------



## Tigris

2nd day at work with this steiney, i must try another one tmrw but loving this one soo much
Strap is real good and lightly less stinky now haha


----------



## Robotaz

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 7000578


Have you watched the little promo vid that Steinhart put out when they released that?






- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Robotaz

Tony A.H said:


> Titan
> once you strap it on. hard to take it off.


That's what she said.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Watchfreek

Every respectable WIS needs at least one flannel that matches with each piece in his/her collection 😁


----------



## Tigris

Todays Steney work


----------



## Tigris

Rocking my Help
for Heroes Nato today!


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> still with the Titan
> once you strap it on. hard to take it off.


That's what she said!!! LoL

But seriously, I love the Titan and I'm sorry I didn't take Gunter up on his offer at the the time he had one for me. I had just made a big purchase and didn't want to over extend myself.

I regret not buying it every time I see one.

It's a beauty.


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## modsupremo

Nothing beats the joy of listening to the sound of good music to start the day right and the sight of this brilliant timepiece is truly an added bonus!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Tony A.H

it's never too late John.
hopefully one will turn up in the *Sales Corner* when you're ready for it..

don't know if you're like me who LOVES Grey. but what makes it more Special is the Blue Hands and Sandwich Dial :-! b-) ..



and let's Not forget the Grey-ish Titanium case against the Polished Bezel . 
bet will look nicer as the Case continue to Oxidize over the years.



hope all is well .


----------



## Watchfreek

You hope he is well......after rubbing it in so violently? Lol😁

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> You hope he is well......after rubbing it in so violently? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


:-d shoot !!
i never meat too.. sorry Johnny.


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens

Tony A.H said:


> it's never too late John.
> hopefully one will turn up in the *Sales Corner* when you're ready for it..
> 
> don't know if you're like me who LOVES Grey. but what makes it more Special is the Blue Hands and Sandwich Dial :-! b-) ..
> and let's Not forget the Grey-ish Titanium case against the Polished Bezel .
> bet will look nicer as the Case continue to Oxidize over the years.
> 
> hope all is well .


Also I want a sandwich dial! How to get this?


----------



## JAndrewC




----------



## sickondivers

*Quick & dirty shot of the OVM 2.0 in traffic








*


----------



## stylus




----------



## lamlux




----------



## Tony A.H

Laszlo Aspiens said:


> Also I want a sandwich dial! How to get this?


the Anniversary shown is long sold out. 
if you can't find it in the Sales Corner?. you may wanna consider the Pilot Premium Line.

comes in 44 and 47mms.. Sandwich Dial and 









your choice of a Gold/ Silver/ or Grey Caliber:

ST. 1 Premium

Cheers


----------



## Copeau

_MG_6699.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony, you're such an inspiration (or should i say "enabler" 😄) around here. You've even made me ditch my favorite nr.262 strap and ploprof mesh for a milanese one for the O1V 😆


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Tony, you're such an inspiration (or should i say "enabler" ) around here. You've even made me ditch my favorite nr.262 strap and ploprof mesh for a milanese one for the O1V


Where did he put that picture up.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Watchfreek

Asrar, sorry, I've forgotten. It was a post on this very sub-forum, a while ago (that one is from my collection of great watch pics I've collected - hope you don't mind Tony) but I'm sure the man himself would remember.

More importantly, how serious a crime is it to wear Rolex and a Steinhart side-by-side???!!! 😨


----------



## Tony A.H

looking GOOD there Dave.
of course i don't mind. why should i?.. i'm Glad you like the set up.

That *Angelo* is sweet. it's an old picture (don't know if i still have it in my photobucket).
sure the Mesh looks awesome, but i hate to tell you that it's been on a Black Strap lately. but won't be for long since we're heading toward spring and summer soon.


----------



## Watchfreek

You know I have the right strap for a mini-Angelo on leather too!


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens




----------



## svogt91

And after a long wait(usps, but that's for another discussion), it has finally arrived. My new (well new to me) O1V. The next venture will be finding the best NATO for it.
























And for today on the distressed brown leather NATO from Strapsco.









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

This beauty arrived today.


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart in Greyscale
Some Steinhart monochrome converts...


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Tigris

Loving the 262 strap!


----------



## Tony A.H

is there such thing as: Perfection?.
this one may Qualify.:-! b-).. looks Great.



Tigris said:


> Loving the 262 strap!


----------



## JSal

In about a weeks time I should be posting pictures of my latest acquisition. 

It's a hard to find model I have always wanted and I have searched for it for a long time.

I'm not going to say what it is until it arrives and I'm able to post pics.

Tony, I will be sending you a PM...


----------



## svogt91

Today the O1V ventures to the F71 NATO from Cincy Strap Works. Truly looks like it was made for the watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats John. Nice find!


----------



## Rebel Rouser

Hi all!
today my lovely Steinhart Triton Bronze LE


----------



## Dec1968

My OVM v2 arrived yesterday.

Initial impressions - this is far nicer than the v1 ever was. I lusted after the v1 and in pictures it was perfect. But the moment I put it on my wrist I wasn't in love. Something was off. The dark dial with the faded peach coloration seemed forced to me. It just didn't feel like it had matured. Close, but not perfect.

That said, this v2 is perfect. The gray dial completely balances the color of the peach on the dial and the subtle changes in color variation as the light shifts makes the dial feel 'alive'. It's a wonderful upgrade and I commend Steinhart on the choice. On paper I would have said like many of you that it looks weird. In person it's perfect.

You have to have owned both to fully appreciate them in person. This truly is a massive upgrade. The v1 also came with a 22/22 bracelet which felt too large - the new tapered version is WORLDS better.

Here are a few shots to show the variations in the dial color and shade.









David


----------



## Tigris

Very nice!!


----------



## Ofacertainage

My two pennorth...


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets

Lovely pics, Asrar. It's great to see the Lounge edition make an appearance, and you have the perfect strap for it in my opinion as well.


----------



## noregrets

Absolutely stunning watch, Tony, and nice pics as well. The Le Mans 100 could not have gone to a more worthy buyer or more of a gentleman in my opinion. Though she is no stranger to this thread, I am sure that your pics will continue to showcase her beauty. Welcome to the Steinhart family, and wear it well and in good health my friend.


----------



## modsupremo

Some fun with bronze...
A wonderful day to everyone!
View attachment A72W8855 + Intensify Artistic Composite 1.jpg


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## wis_dad

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## Tony A.H

Vintage Time ;-)


----------



## Dec1968

David


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> Vintage Time ;-)


THE WATCH. Tony, this one.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## wis_dad

Tony A.H said:


> Vintage Time


Wow! That's the best photo I've seen of this watch!


----------



## Upstater

My LGE to make Monday work a little brighter...


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Vintage Time ;-)


You posted this for my sake because it was one of the watches I mentioned in our conversation recently didn't you Tony...

As you know it's on my radar.

Fantastic wrist shot and the lighting and filtering is amazing.


----------



## sasha

excuse my ignorance. i think i've seen this vintage nav-b before. tried to find it on steinhart webpage but no luck. if i'm not mistaken. the dial is brown right?. plus the case finish is rather interesting compared with other models that are either brushed or coated steel. and lastly is it a 47 or 44mm?
great watch to say the least


----------



## Riker

Yes the dial is brown (the original dial colour of all Steinhart Vintage Nav's). The stainless case is sand blasted where as other Nav's are brushed stainless or natural Ti.

The Steinhart Nav.B Chrono Vintage L.E is 47mm.



sasha said:


> excuse my ignorance. i think i've seen this vintage nav-b before. tried to find it on steinhart webpage but no luck. if i'm not mistaken. the dial is brown right?. plus the case finish is rather interesting compared with other models that are either brushed or coated steel. and lastly is it a 47 or 44mm?
> great watch to say the least


----------



## Watchfreek

If my guess is correct, the current sand blasted vintage Ti finishes also have a light carbon (or other) powder coating to give it a darker hue. I've managed to scrape my B dial vintage to reveal a shinier surface below. I've since had it recoated with a darker coating, similar to Tony's baby 😊


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> If my guess is correct, the current sand blasted vintage Ti finishes also have a light carbon (or other) powder coating to give it a darker hue. I've managed to scrape my B dial vintage to reveal a shinier surface below. I've since had it recoated with a darker coating, similar to Tony's baby 


Any time you significantly scratch titanium you will reveal a shine.

Tony's limited edition vintage chrono is media blasted Stainless.

The new vintage Nav.b's as you know are titanium. I do not believe they are coated in any way at all. If they were you would see it in the specifications on the Steinhart webpage.

Raw titanium will darken slowly with time. It forms a passive and oxide coating that protects the metal from further oxidation. When it first forms, this protective layer is only 1-2 nm thick but continues to slowly grow; reaching a thickness of 25.nm in four years.

Another thing about titanium is that if you scratch it lightly I find you can vigorously rub the area in question with my thumb. It helps if my finger is oily and/or sweaty prior to rubbing the scratch. 
So I might do it at a time when I break a sweat and run my thumb across my forehead before rubbing the scratched area on the watch.

I also own a Lum-Tec B1 Super Combat and it is Titanium and has a clear DLC coating which protects the finish, darkens it and very durable.


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol. John, i assure you at least the current Ti sandblasted finish is coated or at least blasted with a pigment to make it darker, as confirmed by the AD and my recent experience with refinishing it. When i scraped it, it was not a hard knock. Then when i took the scotchbrite to it, the sandblast finish came off in chunks or sections like it was paint revealing a smoother finish, instead of gradually changing in texture like I'd hoped. I'll make a pic comparing it with the buckle and the Titan to demonstrate how much darker the new coat is. :


----------



## modsupremo

Tony A.H said:


> Vintage Time ;-)


I love everything about this watch!
From dial design to case finish! Lucky are the few who have it! 
Real mighty good stuff!


----------



## mambo_k

Riker said:


> Yes the dial is brown (the original dial colour of all Steinhart Vintage Nav's). The stainless case is sand blasted where as other Nav's are brushed stainless or natural Ti.
> 
> The Steinhart Nav.B Chrono Vintage L.E is 47mm.


Wow. This is nice. Any idea when this was released last time?

I guessed it should be before the LSE Chrono/Non-chrono?

Thanks.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Lol. John, i assure you at least the current Ti sandblasted finish is coated or at least blasted with a pigment to make it darker, as confirmed by the AD and my recent experience with refinishing it. When i scraped it, it was not a hard knock. Then when i took the scotchbrite to it, the sandblast finish came off in chunks or sections like it was paint revealing a smoother finish, instead of gradually changing in texture like I'd hoped. I'll make a pic comparing it with the buckle and the Titan to demonstrate how much darker the new coat is. :
> View attachment 7172698


That is really odd to say the least Dave. Truly bizarre.

I have no idea why they would coat it with something when a raw titanium finish is actually quite nice, durable and self healing.

I'm going to inquire with Steinhart about their titanium finish process on the Nav.b Vintage models. 
I own both A & B models and also their Ocean Ti500. Mine do not appear to be coated with anything.

The DLC coating on my Lum-Tec is amazing. It make the case nice and dark and it is very durable. I've knocked into stuff and besides a small scratch nothing really happened and I was still able to rub the scratch out with my thumb.

Here are some pictures of my Lum-Tec's. It was difficult to capture the difference between the two but I assure you that with the naked eye there is a significant difference. The one with the Black Zulu is the clear coated DLC titanium and the one on the Green Zulu is raw titanium.


----------



## JSal

mambo_k said:


> Wow. This is nice. Any idea when this was released last time?
> 
> I guessed it should be before the LSE Chrono/Non-chrono?
> 
> Thanks.


If I'm not mistaken it was released in 2011, and yes it was prior to both LSE watches

It is a Limited Edition and only 55 pieces were made.


----------



## Watchfreek

Or you could do what i did and give it a rub with a Scotchbrite pad and you'll know what i mean.... that's if you MUST get to the bottom of it (no pun intended of course) 😊 I'm just happy my watch is now pretty again and different....(and i did have to pay for it unfortunately).

I actually requested to have the case brushed like the Titan instead but a decision was made to reblast/coat it because the raw titanium would have been too light and shiney apparently (for someone at Steinhart's taste, probably Günter).


----------



## Tony A.H

:-d
hey John. let's say it's 50% coincidence, and the other 50 is to remind you that: All Good things come to those that Wait .
but mean while you should be VERY Excited about the arrival of ....... ;-) this week hopefully.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> If I'm not mistaken it was released in 2011, and yes it was prior to both LSE watches
> 
> It is a Limited Edition and only 55 pieces were made.


2010.
i picked it up early January just about 2 weeks before it's release.


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks for the info.. good to learn more stuff about Titanium.
TBH, since i don't have the Current Vintage Ti. i don't know which is Darker. i'm guessing both Cases are treated/Blasted the same way. 
but since Ti is Naturally a Darker looking Metal, it's more likely to appear Greyer than Steel.


----------



## sasha

thx for the link riker.


----------



## noregrets

MC II Premium Roman on MEVA blue calf.

The real star of the show, of course, is the modified Unitas movement with the beautiful swan neck regulation. On the timegrapher she came in at +1 second/day with 0.0 ms beat error. What an extraordinary piece.


----------



## yourturn.id

Hello guys.. ocean one gmt with leather strap...

View attachment 7187346


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> :-d
> hey John. let's say it's 50% coincidence, and the other 50 is to remind you that: All Good things come to those that Wait .
> but mean while you should be VERY Excited about the arrival of ....... ;-) this week hopefully.


Yes sir they sure do and I've waited a long time for this acquisition. 
To me it's the all time Crown Jewel of the entire Steinhart Collection.

I'm really excited about this one coming for sure. It's been a week today since it was shipped but it's coming from overseas. Hopefully it will arrive any day now.

I hope it comes soon as surgery is set for March 8th and I want to have time to take some nice pics and post them.



Tony A.H said:


> 2010.
> i picked it up early January just about 2 weeks before it's release.


Was that the one you picked up the time you went to visit Gunter?



Tony A.H said:


> thanks for the info.. good to learn more stuff about Titanium.
> TBH, since i don't have the Current Vintage Ti. i don't know which is Darker. i'm guessing both Cases are treated/Blasted the same way.
> but since Ti is Naturally a Darker looking Metal, it's more likely to appear Greyer than Steel.


Natural "Raw" Titanium has a finish that appears similar to a media blasted finish.
This is why I am confused as to why anyone would coat it with anything besides a clear DLC which would give it more durability and a darker appearance.

Yes, Titanium is a darker more grayish alloy in appearance than stainless steel.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> Natural "Raw" Titanium has a finish that appears similar to a media blasted finish.
> This is why I am confused as to why anyone would coat it with anything besides a clear DLC which would give it more durability and a darker appearance.
> 
> Yes, Titanium is a darker more grayish alloy in appearance than stainless steel.


I don't know enough about alloys but are you saying it'll still look like it's media blasted after it's been machined into a case?

I only speaking from my own experience but why they would coat or media blast it with a pigment (as i mentioned, carbon or similar medium), you'll have to ask the man himself. I was told it was to give it an even darker matt finish. When i took off the top layer, it was actually very similar in color, only smoother and shiney. I'd be much happier if it didn't have a separate layer, in which case i could have brushed it up myself.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> Was that the one you picked up the time you went to visit Gunter?


yes.
the One and only..


----------



## Tony A.H

you should be Lucky to have such a Rare Beauty b-) .
Love this Premium Caliber with Circular Geneva stripes and the Added Goodies. looks awesome.:-!
as you know, only a small batch of this Caliber was made (maybe once and won't happen again !). so Guard it with your life.


----------



## Watchfreek

Lucky man indeed! The price that he would have paid is definitely an added bonus.......(but that's probably an understatement ). Very happy for you John.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, Tony. She is one of my most prized pieces for sure.

I almost sold the watch recently as a special favor to a gentleman who desperately wanted it, but fortunately the deal fell through.

She is not going anywhere now for sure. I have been wearing her now for four days straight and I never tire of how beautiful and special she is.


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh my bad! I thought he was talking about John 😜...or maybe he was - "small batch of this caliber was made" (your's is more a soigne decorated Unitas with a swan neck - just short of an ST1, noteably missing the one-piece bridge but very rare and special nonetheless). In any case, love the new strap Bill. Interesting texture on it and an eco-friendly alternative to the blue shark my GF's (regular) MCII Roman is sporting.


----------



## noregrets

Haha, thanks Dave. You are probably right, Tony's often enigmatic posts combined with my likely being confused in this case probably led to my assuming that mine was the watch in question.

Either way, thanks for the kind words on the strap. I don't know how MEVA does it but they just knock it out of the park every time. Especially as I am attempting to learn to make my own straps now I am in awe of their craftsmanship. 

The MC II is a beautiful piece for sure in any configuration, and I am sure looks great on your girlfriend's shark.


----------



## Watchfreek

Sorry, mistaken your movement to be an ST.1 (comment now corrected). Meva does some amazing stuff but very much looking forward to your own creations Bill!

Speaking of modified Unitas and given the excessive chatter here lately, time for some visuals. Here's my contribution for the day, an anthracite St.1..😊.


----------



## Tony A.H

noregrets said:


> Tony's often enigmatic posts combined with my likely being confused in this case probably led to my assuming that mine was the watch in question.


hey Bill
i apologize for confusing you God Knows for how long !! :roll: 
my replies are always and directly underneath the OPs (at least that's what it appears on my Screen).. so it should be Clear to see who i'm talking to. 
unless my page and your page show 2 different thing ??!. don't know.

on the other hand. i don't like to reply with a Quote cause that takes up a lot of Space..

Cheers


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> my replies are always and directly underneath the OPs (at least that's what it appears on my Screen).. so it should be Clear to see who i'm talking to.
> unless my page and your page show 2 different thing ??!. don't know.
> 
> on the other hand. i don't like to reply with a Quote cause that takes up a lot of Space..
> 
> Cheers


Use the "Quote" the space is FREE my friend and that's what it's there for ;-)

I've been confused a few times myself as your post seems to come out of nowhere sometimes and is a response to something on a prior page. 
I'm usually able to figure it out but it sometimes takes going back and re-reading prior posts.

In any event your posts are always amazing and many times a feast for my eyes when you share pics of your rarities.

I will of course guard this one with my life. As you have mentioned, one like it may never be again made by Steinhart. 
As you know it takes specifically and highly qualified watchmakers to do this type of specialty work.

It is now my most cherished piece and as I have said, is unequivocally and unquestionably, The Crown Jewel of the entire Steinhart line in its entire history.

You and I have longed for and lobbied for Steinhart to do a similar design again.

While you already own one of these amazing watches, I have only dreamed of owning one and as much as I have hunted and searched, my hopes were slim as the time and years would pass since their original release.

I now feel blessed to have found one and it will be kept close to my heart for sure.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Lucky man indeed! The price that he would have paid is definitely an added bonus.......(but that's probably an understatement ). Very happy for you John.


Thanks Dave,

While I do own quite a quite a few Steinhart LE's, This is the third time I have been fortunate to come across one that was made in an extremely small quantities.

The one prior to this was the Nav.b Chrono Breitling Forum Edition in which only 20 pieces worldwide were made.

To keep the picture slow going I'll include one of the Chrono until my new jewel arrives.


----------



## noregrets

Haha, Tony don't feel bad. Those who know me can attest that I am easily confused...


----------



## mambo_k

JSal said:


> Use the "Quote" the space is FREE my friend and that's what it's there for ;-)
> 
> I've been confused a few times myself as your post seems to come out of nowhere sometimes and is a response to something on a prior page.
> I'm usually able to figure it out but it sometimes takes going back and re-reading prior posts.
> 
> In any event your posts are always amazing and many times a feast for my eyes when you share pics of your rarities.
> 
> I will of course guard this one with my life. As you have mentioned, one like it may never be again made by Steinhart.
> As you know it takes specifically and highly qualified watchmakers to do this type of specialty work.
> 
> It is now my most cherished piece and as I have said, is unequivocally and unquestionably, The Crown Jewel of the entire Steinhart line in its entire history.
> 
> You and I have longed for and lobbied for Steinhart to do a similar design again.
> 
> While you already own one of these amazing watches, I have only dreamed of owning one and as much as I have hunted and searched, my hopes were slim as the time and years would pass since their original release.
> 
> I now feel blessed to have found one and it will be kept close to my heart for sure.


I was also looking around for the same watch. Saw it later than you and if I was not wrong, its sold within 1 hour of posting? Coz by the time I saw it, its indicated sold already. And I do surf watchrecon several times in a day. Argh...haha. And I was surprised at the price.

Oh well the hunt continues...


----------



## Tony A.H

noregrets said:


> Haha, Tony don't feel bad. Those who know me can attest that *I am easily confused*...


LOL.* me too* .

as i've already said: my Replies are always underneath someone's Post.. but it looks like they're showing up on the far left side for the Page :-(.

Glad you mentioned it. i will use the Quote method from now on.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## JSal

mambo_k said:


> I was also looking around for the same watch. Saw it later than you and if I was not wrong, its sold within 1 hour of posting? Coz by the time I saw it, its indicated sold already. And I do surf watchrecon several times in a day. Argh...haha. And I was surprised at the price.
> 
> Oh well the hunt continues...


The marked "SOLD" was added within one hour...

I actually purchased the watch within minutes of it being listed.


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

There it is... the Bronze Big Boy 48mm

Nice strap. Goes very well with the colors of the watch Asrar.


----------



## up1911fan

View attachment 7224106


----------



## JSal

up1911fan said:


> View attachment 7224106


There is a site wide issue with the website software and uploading pics.

I found a temporary workaround.

Go back and EDIT your post by uploading the pictures again, and at the same time delete the old one.

I find this works every time...

I've been reporting it every time I see it happening.

Hopefully they correct the issue soon.


----------



## wis_dad

Morning!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JoshuaJev

Aid1987 said:


> Morning!


Love that strap! I was just thinking about changing the bracelet out on mine.


----------



## wis_dad

JoshuaJev said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that strap! I was just thinking about changing the bracelet out on mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks Josh. I like the titanium bracelet a lot but it is very grey (obviously because it's titanium) and I wanted to put it on a leather since I first bought but watch but found it hard to find something that I thought would suit the titanium and blue accents.

I found this online and recently bought it off a guy called Pav on eBay. His name on eBay is Pstraps.

Some more photos from this morning while I'm cooking my full English.


----------



## redtissot

Steinhart watches with foreign straps, here I have a steinhart rubber on my sun023. One of best rubbers in my collection


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## JSal

Well, the Crown Jewel arrived a few days ago and I haven't had the chance to take photos until now. It is in fantastic shape and seems to have been worn less than a handful of times. The alternate black strap that comes with it was never put on the watch.

Some of you have already guessed, but for the members who don't know or have never seen or heard of this one, its the Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Replica Limited Edition of only 55 pieces from the year 2007. It came with a very special modified Unitas 6497-1 movement with the following feature and modifications...

Modified to Centre Seconds hand
Hacking - Auto Stop-Second on "12" when crown is pulled out
Swan Neck Regulation
Screw Balance
Circular-grain finish below the screw balance
Geneva Stripes 16 fold
Blued screws
Limited Edition Number on the bridge plate
Engraved logo on the bridge plate


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Well, the Crown Jewel arrived a few days ago and I haven't had the chance to take photos until now. It is in fantastic shape and seems to have been worn less than a handful of times. The alternate black strap that comes with it was never put on the watch.
> 
> Some of you have already guessed, but for the members who don't know or have never seen or heard of this one, its the Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Replica Limited Edition of only 55 pieces from the year 2007. It came with a very special modified Unitas 6497-1 movement with the following feature and modifications...
> 
> Modified to Centre Seconds hand
> Hacking - Auto Stop-Second on "12" when crown is pulled out
> Swan Neck Regulation
> Screw Balance
> Circular-grain finish below the screw balance
> Geneva Stripes 16 fold
> Blued screws
> Limited Edition Number on the bridge plate
> Engraved logo on the bridge plate
> 
> View attachment 7252194
> 
> View attachment 7252226
> 
> View attachment 7252234
> 
> View attachment 7252242
> 
> View attachment 7252266
> 
> View attachment 7252274
> 
> View attachment 7252282
> 
> View attachment 7252298
> 
> View attachment 7252322
> 
> View attachment 7252330
> 
> View attachment 7252354
> 
> View attachment 7252370
> 
> View attachment 7252386


That is one lovely watch - congratulations again!!

David


----------



## Watchfreek

Awesome pics John. Good things WILL continue to come your way buddy!


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Awesome pics John. Good things WILL continue to come your way buddy!


Thanks Dave.

As every day passes and surgery grows closer I get more nervous. But your kind words of encouragement help calm my fears.


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> That is one lovely watch - congratulations again!!
> 
> David


Thanks David. I searched a long time for it.


----------



## leoric




----------



## asrar.merchant

John I always thought the Nav B Titan Anniversary Chrono was the crown jewel and the flagship of The House of Steinhart.

And I stick with that thought quite imposingly...
Until now.

Your scintillating piece is the crown jewel and the flagship undoubtedly. What a wonder this is mate.

Congrats on a great purchase and a well deserved one for all your patience and big heart.

Quoting Mr. Perfect Dave " Good things WILL continue to come your way buddy" constantly and gradually.

Our prayers are always with you my good friend and brother.

Enjoy this beautiful watch and may it bring you great health Insha Allah.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

Thank you Asrar. Thank you for all your words of kindness and well wishes.

To keep this thread about the watches I will note that the Nav.B Chrono Titanium Anniversary is a spectacular piece. A watch that I was offered by Gunter but I unwisely did not take him up on his gracious offer as I had just purchased several other pieces and cash flow was low. I would later come to regret that decision as I have wanted one since.

But for me the Nav.B-Uhr Replica L.E. has always been an extremely elusive piece and I am finally a proud owner of one.

Only 55 pieces were made in 2007 in the "A" dial and another 55 pieces were made in 2008 in the "B" dial configuration.

These movements are rare as Steinhart has not produced another watch with one since that time. It takes specially trained watchmakers to modify and build these movements and from what I understand there aren't too many around who do the work.

Tony and myself have wanted and urged Steinhart to make a new and similar watch but to no avail.

Steinhart will never replicate a limited edition piece they have made in the past unless something is different.

So Tony and I came up with design specs for a new version that while it would be very similar to the originals, it would be different enough due to material and markings. But our prayers were not answered and it was probably due to the lack of qualified watchmakers and prohibitive cost associated with creating the unique movement.

You can see both original models in the Steinhart Gallery.

Here are links to their pages.

Nav.B-Uhr REPLICA limited edition - gallery - Steinhart Watches

Nav.B-Uhr REPLICA limited B-type - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Tony A.H

there she is.  :-!
sorry John. been tied up in the last few days, but wanted to drop by and Congratulate you on this marvelous piece you've been wanting. i'm happy for you.
looks Great. wear it in the best of health. Congratulations again..


----------



## JSal

Thanks Tony.

I've been longing to join that club with you. 

I'm still a junior member as I need to accrue the other 2 elusive pieces, but the quest continues on. 

I'll be sending you a PM later. I need to as you a couple of questions about the watch.


----------



## Riker

The awesome Nav.B Replika........ Congrats John...

In my opinion the Steinhart of all Steinharts.....!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tom_ZG

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## JSal

Looks great on the Sand colored Canvas strap Tom.

Great choice in watch and strap combo.


----------



## Tom_ZG

JSal said:


> Looks great on the Sand colored Canvas strap Tom.
> 
> Great choice in watch and strap combo.


Thanks
I just need to take some decent photos. This was shot with phone on the traffic light.

To keep this a photo thread let me attach my pilot with custom strap


























sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## JSal

Another beauty Tom, and an amazing custom strap to go with it.

Please PM me with the maker.


----------



## sasha

wow.the granddaddy of steinhart pilots.
congrats jsal, lovely watch.wish i could pull of a 47mm.let alone finding one! :0)


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## knezz

View attachment 7295394


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> View attachment 7295394


Knezz, click on Edit and delete the original attachment link.

Then re-upload the picture and it will appear.

There is an issue that the tech department is currently working on to resolve.

In the mean time the current workaround is to either Edit like I described above, or when posting use the "go advanced" option after clicking reply.

It seems when you use that option the pictures are uploaded correctly the first time without having to edit the post.


----------



## JoshuaJev




----------



## wis_dad

Another few photos from last weekend.


----------



## Sampaio

Congrats John!! I´m really glad it found a good home. I´m glad it lived up to the expectations! I should have asked more money    but i gained a friend and that is priceless!! Good luck on the surgery, hope you wear the crown jewel for a long time in good health my friend!
All the Best!!!



JSal said:


> Well, the Crown Jewel arrived a few days ago and I haven't had the chance to take photos until now. It is in fantastic shape and seems to have been worn less than a handful of times. The alternate black strap that comes with it was never put on the watch.
> 
> Some of you have already guessed, but for the members who don't know or have never seen or heard of this one, its the Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Replica Limited Edition of only 55 pieces from the year 2007. It came with a very special modified Unitas 6497-1 movement with the following feature and modifications...
> 
> Modified to Centre Seconds hand
> Hacking - Auto Stop-Second on "12" when crown is pulled out
> Swan Neck Regulation
> Screw Balance
> Circular-grain finish below the screw balance
> Geneva Stripes 16 fold
> Blued screws
> Limited Edition Number on the bridge plate
> Engraved logo on the bridge plate
> 
> View attachment 7252194
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252226
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252234
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252242
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252266
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252274
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252282
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252298
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252322
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252330
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252354
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252370
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252386


----------



## ciclismosam

Cast removed today so I decided to take out the B-Uhr and put it on a nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Sampaio said:


> Congrats John!! I´m really glad it found a good home. I´m glad it lived up to the expectations! I should have asked more money    but i gained a friend and that is priceless!! Good luck on the surgery, hope you wear the crown jewel for a long time in good health my friend!
> All the Best!!!


Thanks André.

It's my prize Steinhart possession and I treasure it immensely.

I'm also glad as a result of the sale we became friends.

Thanks for the well wishes on the surgery. Tuesday is coming fast and I'm nervous.

When I get back on my feet after the surgery I'll write you to give you an update on how it went.


----------



## JSal

ciclismosam said:


> Cast removed today so I decided to take out the B-Uhr and put it on a nato.


Wow Sam, That was quick. I remember watching the video of the day you came home from surgery back on the 26th.

I really enjoyed the part where you couldn't bear to be without a watch on that wrist so you used your divers extension so it would fit around you wrist...

Great to see you back in full force.

How long before you're able to put pressure on it to be able to cycle again.


----------



## ciclismosam

JSal said:


> Wow Sam, That was quick. I remember watching the video of the day you came home from surgery back on the 26th.
> 
> I really enjoyed the part where you couldn't bear to be without a watch on that wrist so you used your divers extension so it would fit around you wrist...
> 
> Great to see you back in full force.
> 
> How long before you're able to put pressure on it to be able to cycle again.


Appreciate it and glad to know you catch some video's now and then  Now I just have a few weeks of working to regain strength and range of motion...but at least my watches fit again! I've been told a minimum of two weeks before maybe being able to do some exercise...cycling may not be comfortable for a month I think at least.


----------



## JSal

ciclismosam said:


> Appreciate it and glad to know you catch some video's now and then  Now I just have a few weeks of working to regain strength and range of motion...but at least my watches fit again! I've been told a minimum of two weeks before maybe being able to do some exercise...cycling may not be comfortable for a month I think at least.


In the 90's I managed a cycle shop and was an avid Road and MTB cyclist.

I would imagine the angle and pressure exerted on your wrist would be rough at this point.

Youth is on your side and at the rate you're healing right now it will be no time at all before your spinning once again.


----------



## shakin_jake

JSal said:


> Thanks David. I searched a long time for it.


~~~Good things come to those who wait=


----------



## Tom_ZG

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## JSal

There's that strap again Tom.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens

View attachment 7317530


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens

View attachment 7317538


----------



## insomniac2

JSal said:


> Well, the Crown Jewel arrived a few days ago and I haven't had the chance to take photos until now. It is in fantastic shape and seems to have been worn less than a handful of times. The alternate black strap that comes with it was never put on the watch.
> 
> Some of you have already guessed, but for the members who don't know or have never seen or heard of this one, its the Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Replica Limited Edition of only 55 pieces from the year 2007. It came with a very special modified Unitas 6497-1 movement with the following feature and modifications...
> 
> Modified to Centre Seconds hand
> Hacking - Auto Stop-Second on "12" when crown is pulled out
> Swan Neck Regulation
> Screw Balance
> Circular-grain finish below the screw balance
> Geneva Stripes 16 fold
> Blued screws
> Limited Edition Number on the bridge plate
> Engraved logo on the bridge plate
> 
> View attachment 7252194
> 
> 
> View attachment 7252386


Thats one hell of a watch @JSal, great find. congrats and enjoy it !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## ciclismosam

Really enjoying this one again today. I can't get over how gorgeous the front and back are!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

It can't be that heavy u got stitches


----------



## drhr

Recently received, pretty nifty I must say . . .


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## beckston23

*Nav B 47 Handwinding*


----------



## gm78




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Craustin1

Great strap choice, perfect combination. 


gm78 said:


> View attachment 7379938


----------



## Craustin1

New one in..


----------



## noregrets

Congrats Craustin on picking up a true star of the Steinhart line and one of my favorites. What a stunning piece. Lovely strap as well.


----------



## noregrets

The old-style Aviation GMT on one of the most comfortable straps I own, a JPH matte black calf. I wore the watch on the Steinhart metal bracelet today then switched to the leather for the evening as the temperature cooled.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## gm78

@ *Craustin*: Thank you!  And congratulations to your new member, really a stunning piece! :-!


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Rocket Jockey

gm78 said:


> View attachment 7379938


I just added that watch to my small collection......and I still drool over the pics!! Something about that watch ticks all the boxes. I bought it to be an everyday wear but I am afraid it is just too nice!! Great strap combo......now back to drooling......


----------



## the MJ

Triton


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> The old-style Aviation GMT on one of the most comfortable straps I own, a JPH matte black calf. I wore the watch on the Steinhart metal bracelet today then switched to the leather for the evening as the temperature cooled.
> 
> View attachment 7389066


So quietly he delivers to you hmmm...

Love it mate. That combo a true classic. Wear it in good health my good friend. Pure wonder.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Heiner




----------



## redtissot




----------



## Craustin1

Still wearing this one, like it a lot!


----------



## Teppka

New member joining the club


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Laszlo Aspiens




----------



## MadMrB

My new arrival:


----------



## Ofacertainage

Toshi 'Rodeo' on ceramic Ocean Black.


----------



## Buchmann69

Ofacertainage said:


> Toshi 'Rodeo' on ceramic Ocean Black.


Well done!
Mine says hello


----------



## Vindic8

My newest the Milsub


----------



## Dec1968

Vindic8 said:


> My newest the Milsub


Awesome pic

David


----------



## Vindic8

On the NATO


----------



## insomniac2

Breakfast with my OVM maxi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Happy St Patrick's


----------



## MadMrB

My new arrival and 2nd Steinhart... love it!


----------



## mdwilson

*Two now and another on the way.
*


----------



## m6rk

My OVM arrived today. Very nice and at about $350 how could you go wrong. Have been looking at the sold out ocean vintage GMT for some time and when I checked the site a few days after I ordered this one, it had become available once again so I ordered one. It is yet to arrive but really looking forward to it.


----------



## mdwilson

Just picked this up,


----------



## mdwilson

One more shot
View attachment 7474026


----------



## Dec1968

m6rk said:


> My OVM arrived today. Very nice and at about $350 how could you go wrong. Have been looking at the sold out ocean vintage GMT for some time and when I checked the site a few days after I ordered this one, it had become available once again so I ordered one. It is yet to arrive but really looking forward to it.


Looks awesome!!! Congrats. I love mine.

David


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## gm78




----------



## asrar.merchant

Very rarely in life a gentleman of high class and character offers you a handshake and what do you do then????

Shake his hand and then quickly get your phone out and take a wrist shot with him before the moment is gone...

Fun conversations with two great and intelligent people. Both know who they are.

Thank you G&S










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watchfreek

Very slick dude. You brought the scarf and tweed jacket but you forgot your beads for the complete G look 😊


----------



## Tony A.H

those Bead Bracelets look familiar :think:.

glad you had a Chance to meet 2 Great Gents.
Cool wrist shot.b-)



asrar.merchant said:


>


----------



## Teppka




----------



## m6rk

Just received the Ocean Vintage GMT this morning. I have no reservations about this one....simply fantabulous! Spot on design. Hey, if you can't have the real thing.... This is exactly what I had hoped for, very cool vintage look and very well executed.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## asrar.merchant

Teppka said:


>


What on earth man. This is by far one of the best shot with all that overall colour combos in the pic.

LOVE IT MAN.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Teppka

Thanks


----------



## m6rk

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 7499130


Looks great! I bought this watch for my son last year and it's always looked great on him. I've been tempted to buy one for myself but went for the OVM and OVGMT instead. Still wouldn't mind having this one.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## noregrets

The absolutely perfect strap for the Aviation Chronograph. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## Craustin1

Thanks, it's a pretty versatile strap, although fairly casual


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## gm78




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve

Gorgeous!


Heiner said:


> View attachment 7527098


----------



## gm78




----------



## knezz

You must love this hobby, time only for us !


----------



## Tony A.H

multiple Watches for the price of One.:-!



knezz said:


> You must love this hobby, time only for us !
> View attachment 7551570


----------



## noregrets

LSE on Steinhart mesh. The other straps were a bit jealous so I agreed to let them be in the picture as well.


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## Vindic8

Some Strap Experimentation.


----------



## deep_420

My first Steinhart....but surely not my last


----------



## noregrets

A true classic...with a true friend.


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## Craustin1

KLeer strap.



cmdErrX said:


>


----------



## sasha

m6rk said:


> Just received the Ocean Vintage GMT this morning. I have no reservations about this one....simply fantabulous! Spot on design. Hey, if you can't have the real thing.... This is exactly what I had hoped for, very cool vintage look and very well executed.


love it.. it's on my short list but the problem is that so many beautiful watches to consider.


----------



## gm78




----------



## Carlito149

cmdErrX said:


>


What is the size and power reserve?


----------



## cmdErrX

Carlito149 said:


> What is the size and power reserve?


This one is a 47mm and wears a bit on the large size. I am not really sure on power reserve but about 2 days on a full wind

Arriving via Moto X


----------



## Carlito149

Thank you.


----------



## metabaron

Shot of my Ocean One Military Vintage Mk2.

I just purchased the Mk1. should be arriving on Friday I'll make sure to post a pic of that as well!


----------



## Dec1968

jorgejhones said:


> View attachment 7628506
> 
> 
> Shot of my Ocean One Military Vintage Mk2.
> 
> I just purchased the Mk1. should be arriving on Friday I'll make sure to post a pic of that as well!


You're the guy that bought that one listed the other day? I wish I had never sold my v1 now.....man, the market value on the v1 is insane!!


----------



## Teppka

Aviation day


----------



## metabaron

Dec1968 said:


> You're the guy that bought that one listed the other day? I wish I had never sold my v1 now.....man, the market value on the v1 is insane!!


y bough this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...nt-condition-$650-paypal-shipped-3056338.html

seemed like a good deal as i've seen some go for $750+


----------



## Dec1968

jorgejhones said:


> y bough this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...nt-condition-$650-paypal-shipped-3056338.html
> 
> seemed like a good deal as i've seen some go for $750+


Damn you wanted that bad - I paid $375 for mine when I got it. Sold it and now wish I hadn't. Love my OVM v2 better but that resale value - WOW!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MadMrB

Couldn't resist another...


----------



## Tigris

Todays steiney at work


----------



## Teppka

Steiny Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## noregrets

One of my favorites, and a star of the Steinhart line:


----------



## leoric




----------



## knezz

Have a great Sunday !


----------



## Watchfreek

Teppka said:


> Steiny Aviation Dual Time Premium


Looks great Teppka! Did you have to drill out the end links to fit the lug bolts/pins?


----------



## Teppka

Watchfreek said:


> Looks great Teppka! Did you have to drill out the end links to fit the lug bolts/pins?


Nope, Superengineer fits just fine


----------



## Watchfreek

Interesting. Most standard bracelets only take up to 1.78mm spring bars (i think the lug bolts are 2mm). Do you mind sharing which brand you used?


----------



## Teppka

Superengineer


----------



## Teppka

As I k ow most (is not all) strapcode bracelets are good to go with thick bara


----------



## MadMrB

Strapcode Super Engineer or Taikonaut Super Engineer (same thing) takes 2.5mm spring bars.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks. It's good to know. For me, it's a little too much bling for this watch but looks like a great combo for those who don't mind it.

The supplier for Strapcode happens to be near my place. I might check them out for my other watches with lug bolts.


----------



## Teppka

Since the Aviation DUAL Premium all polished, brushed bracelet will not do with it at all. Hence I decided to go with all polished. It's all my opinion of course. 

Steinhart have suitable strap for older Aviation models which I assume is Superengineer II but then older Aviation models are all brushed which made the brushed strap fit perfectly.


----------



## Teppka

It maybe worth keeping in mind that Superengineer goes 24mm all the way. It ain't gonna narrow to 22mm at the buckle. So you'll have pretty thick and heavy 24mm. I'm comfortable with it, you might not be. I believe it will also be worth checking polished mesh bracelets which I think may also look grate with Avitation Premium. There are mesh bracelets which are 24/22 if that's what you need.


----------



## Watchfreek

I know. I have it on my Aviation chrono. The links are more angular on the Steinhart one but for the Dual Time i think more rounded links suits it better. I'm thinking more about my Marine Officer and maybe Triton bronze last edition (Strapscode/Taikonuat have them in gold and faux bronze).


----------



## Watchfreek

I have the meshes for it already. The original lug bolts won't fit into all the meshes i tried but i have custom bolts for that, as i use mesh on my original Aviation GMT but again, didn't do it on the Dual Time because it's a little too much bling for me. I'll post a pic of the Dual Time premoum with polished mesh later if you are interested (i need to put it on).


----------



## Teppka

Sure, let's see how it looks


----------



## asrar.merchant

Such a beautiful watch in person and I think I am getting both the white and the black.

When I tried this on at the Steinhart HQ it was just pure love at first sight. The case and fitting is the best from Steinhart. It's a glove.

Once you see this watch in person, all your apprehensions about this model have just vanished.

For all those on the fence, get it, you will love it absolutely.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## wis_dad

Another Maxi shot.


----------



## NM-1

SO I wear mine daily (including diving) and have never been too worried about scratches. Though I've recently ordered a new ceramic bezel to replace my scratched aluminum one. This watch has taken a beating and never failed. I work in the film industry where there's three types of watch wearers - Those that don't have money but like to pretend they do who wear Tag Heuers. Those that have money and like to show they do who wear Rolex's. Those who feel they have more money who wear Breitlings.


----------



## Watchfreek

Teppka said:


> Sure, let's see how it looks


There you go:


----------



## Teppka

wow, looks nice! Could you also post a couple of wrist shots?


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks. I didn't want to post the wrist shot because it is a little over-exposed. But I think you'll get the idea. It turned out better than I thought it would and not too flashy. I like the brushed mesh on the brushed Aviation better but it may still be an option for the hotter weather later:


----------



## Teppka

This way it seems there is a gap between the body and mesh as it's a "look through" version. It looks grate regardless. I think I'll stick with my Engineer for the time being.


----------



## Watchfreek

I think it's the shadows that exaggerates the gap but if there wasn't a gap, I'd be really upset because it is bound to scratch the edge of the case. I agree, your Superengineer fits the style of the premium Aviation perfectly. Mesh is more toolish and looks better with the brushed case.


----------



## asrar.merchant

The Legendary Monopusher 
One & Only.

Belonging to one of the kindest man on earth.

Trust me guys it's much easier for you to see this in pics. Seeing this in real and feeling it and not having it is so much more painful.

The man who owns this, deserves it every bit.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets

I'm speechless Asrar. What a watch and what an experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> The Legendary Monopusher
> One & Only.
> 
> Seeing this in real and feeling it and not having it is so much more painful.
> 
> The man who owns this, deserves it every bit.


Then I suggest you get lots of painkillers (and sleeping pills).....because its going to be a while before it goes into production, if ever.. .

Of course he deserves it. He made it!


----------



## Riker

Oustanding Asrar.....!


----------



## Craustin1

OMG is all I got!!



asrar.merchant said:


> The Legendary Monopusher
> One & Only.
> 
> Belonging to one of the kindest man on earth.
> 
> Trust me guys it's much easier for you to see this in pics. Seeing this in real and feeling it and not having it is so much more painful.
> 
> The man who owns this, deserves it every bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Watch Boutique


----------



## Tony A.H

come on Asrar. you're the only One to depend on. 
with your charming Character and smooth talk, you can convince Mr Steinhart to put it to Production. 

what say you ? :think: ;-) .


----------



## Riker

This picture arrived on my phone yesterday afternoon from my wife. My 10yr old daughter put this on as soon as she came home from school apparently & when I got home from the office she still had it on. Nice seeing her wearing it, or is it wearing her......... :-d


----------



## noregrets

Too funny, thanks for sharing James. Kids are such a joy. 

And, if I'm not mistaken...isn't that a JPH she's wearing?


----------



## Riker

The daughter told me last night one of the LSE's will be worn this arvo.....:-s Just as long as she is careful I don't mind....;-)

Yes mate, all the way with JPH...!



noregrets said:


> Too funny, thanks for sharing James. Kids are such a joy.
> 
> And, if I'm not mistaken...isn't that a JPH she's wearing?


----------



## Watchfreek

You're a very brave man, and a definitely a very loving father 👍


----------



## modsupremo

Some bronze and amber goodness right here...
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Tony A.H

Riker said:


> This picture arrived on my phone yesterday afternoon from my wife. My 10yr old daughter put this on as soon as she came home from school apparently & when I got home from the office she still had it on. Nice seeing her wearing it, or is it wearing her......... :-d


Teach them while they're young.

great looking Combo Mister James :-!
speaking of which. i think we're on the same Vibes.

started working on this Strap sometimes last year and haven't got the time to finish it :roll: (Lazy). 
i should get on with it soon


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony I am on it. He gave me a few tasks to complete before I can get him to produce that watch. Hahaha. Tough tasks.

We shall keep persisting. It will happen my heart tells me.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

Made some great friends with like minded and like-wristed individuals.

Marvelous people.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> Tony I am on it. He gave me a few tasks to complete before I can get him to produce that watch. Hahaha. Tough tasks.
> 
> We shall keep persisting. It will happen my heart tells me.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


WOW. that sounds like Music to my ears :-!..
Asrar. no doubt you are the Man who can get things done . i hope that will happen someday. i'm in No Rush, and i'll wait as long as it takes.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> WOW. that sounds like Music to my ears :-!..
> Asrar. no doubt you are the Man who can get things done . i hope that will happen someday. i'm in No Rush, and i'll wait as long as it takes.


"WOW" indeed! Tasks eh? A true Steinhart VVIP now.

But a chrono that doesn't allow for start-stop timing...hmmm.....isn't everyone getting a bit over-excited about something that no one else wants?

[runs for shelter...]


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> "WOW" indeed! Tasks eh? A true Steinhart VVIP now.
> 
> But a chrono that doesn't allow for start-stop timing...hmmm.....isn't everyone getting a bit over-excited about something that no one else wants?
> 
> [runs for shelter...]


who cares about the function ?.
i know i'd hardly use a Chrono, but just love the look of it. so bring it on please.


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm sure Asrar's persistence and smooth talk will achieve wonders. Sounds like as long as he accomplishes "the tasks" he'll probably get the dealership too 

I don't mind adding a different complication to my collection, even if it doesn't function well.....but just sayin'...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> I'm sure Asrar's persistence and smooth talk will achieve wonders. Sounds like as long as he accomplishes "the tasks" he'll probably get the dealership too
> 
> I don't mind adding a different complication to my collection, even if it doesn't function well.....but just sayin'...


Got the dealership. No problem with that.

Yes persistence works. I have learnt that from all you fine people.

Smooth talk I don't know man. I have no idea where Tony got that from. I can barely talk hahah.

What do you mean by it doesn't allow for start stop timing, mate.

It's a regular Chrono and sort of like a fly back. It starts and then it stops when you want it to and then it quick resets. So that's all needed right.

I am not arguing I am only asking as I am ignorant about this.


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats on the dealership. It's what you ever wanted. All your gifts and the trip to Ausburg was not wasted. Now you gotto deal with the complaints lol

No it is not all that's needed and it is not a regular chrono in the modern sense. You've obviously not needed to use a stop watch before. So yes, you are ignorant, a hotshot nonetheless lol.


----------



## noregrets

Like all of us, I too am ignorant of almost everything. If I recall correctly, that idea was even part of the great Socrates' defense before Athens.

So I am grateful for this discussion for inspiring me to learn how a monopusher works:
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/why-mon...brief-history-chronograph-watch-complication/


----------



## asrar.merchant

Oh yes understood. I can see now why most wouldn't like to use to the Monopusher.

For me I use my chronos to time my speeches in my speaking assignments and it works well for me. As I don't have the liberty to restart a session haha.

Anyways for me and many here, we just need the Monopusher. Just need it. No reasoning.

Thanks a lot Dave for the wishes. Now starts the real work. There were no gifts given for any purpose. That's just a tradition in the Arab world and I feel a nice one too. And there is no way a trip to Augsburg can ever be wasted. As one comes back with great memories and conversations and that I believe has way much more true essence than any dealership.

Now to the topic, a crazy combo.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> Got the dealership. No problem with that.
> 
> Yes persistence works. I have learnt that from all you fine people.
> 
> Smooth talk I don't know man. I have no idea where Tony got that from. I can barely talk hahah.
> 
> What do you mean by it doesn't allow for start stop timing, mate.
> 
> It's a regular Chrono and sort of like a fly back. It starts and then it stops when you want it to and then it quick resets. So that's all needed right.
> 
> I am not arguing I am only asking as I am ignorant about this.


a smooth talk in a sense that you are more Politically Correct than i am. more calculating and Polite with your Replies.|>

a Big Congrats on getting the Dealership. wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MadMrB

Just received an O1V... my 4th Steinhart in a month  but my wallet is aching now!


----------



## Craustin1

Newest one


----------



## MadMrB

The new arrival:


----------



## richtel

Got to be one of my favourites!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Lord99

Hi everyone, let me join the Steinhart family with this Vintage Military bought 2 days ago. Very happy with, I exactly know the time at any moment, as I look at the OVM 20 times/minute J

In fact, I intended to buy a Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium B dial as I highly appreciate the Flieger style and had the opportunity to try it, as there is a shop in Prague selling Steinhart also (really nice shop with very kind people). But after considering and re-considering the pro and cons, I finally went to the diver watches (like them also), as I wanted an every day watch, and I'm not sure the titanium case would be the best choice for that.

Even some of you don't like the new grey dial, this was one of the reasons for buying this one, as for my eyes it is very nice and interesting color. For now I'll let it one the steel strap that is very comfortable, and will try other straps later (brown canvas and Steinhart leather straps).

And some pictures to illustrate the newcomer.
George


----------



## noregrets

Welcome to the Steinhart family George! 

As we like to say around here: it may be your first Steinhart, but it definitely won't be your last.


----------



## Lord99

Thank you noregrets, sure it won't


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> "WOW" indeed! Tasks eh? A true Steinhart VVIP now.
> 
> But a chrono that doesn't allow for start-stop timing...hmmm.....isn't everyone getting a bit over-excited about something that no one else wants?
> 
> [runs for shelter...]


No one else wants? Maybe you don't want one... But I know I'd be standing in line for a chance to own one the rarest of the rare Steinhart Watches... 
The Mythical, the very Desirable, and legendary, Nav.b Monopusher Chrono.

Now if Gunter can only obtain the movements needed, and the skilled watchmakers with the ability to do this kind of work, all without creating a watch that's cost to produce is so astronomical that no real Steinhart fan can afford it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Welcome back John and great to see you're full of energy, as always mate. I think this time Asrar actually got my point. I meant from a practical point of view and the greater universe in the horological world. I did say I'd get one too, with some caveats. Peace bro.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> No one else wants? Maybe you don't want one... But I know I'd be standing in line for a chance to own one the rarest of the rare Steinhart Watches...
> The Mythical, the very Desirable, and legendary, Nav.b Monopusher Chrono.
> 
> Now if Gunter can only obtain the movements needed, and the skilled watchmakers with the ability to do this kind of work, all without creating a watch that's cost to produce is so astronomical that no real Steinhart fan can afford it.


 good to see you John.. hope it's going well.

 the only Problem i see is the cost.. it's been done before, and it ain't Cheap.
there's a German watchmaker (the name escaped me) that has already produced a Mono-Pusher watch that sells for around $ 6000. so i guess the High Cost is what's keeping this Project of Hold. unfortunately.

in the end. do we keep on dreaming & praying or just put it to rest and move on ?! :think:  .


----------



## Tony A.H

hey *Dave*
you are approaching a 1000 Posts.
you should celebrate the occasion with a Nice Steinhart Family Portrait.. wink wink. you know what i mean .


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> good to see you John.. hope it's going well.
> 
> the only Problem i see is the cost.. it's been done before, and it ain't Cheap.
> there's a German watchmaker (the name escaped me) that has already produced a Mono-Pusher watch that sells for around $ 6000. so i guess the High Cost is what's keeping this Project of Hold. unfortunately.
> 
> in the end. do we keep on dreaming & praying or just put it to rest and move on ?! :think:  .


Hi Tony and thanks for the warm welcome back. I still have a long road ahead of me. There are some issues now that I didn't expect and I have to work hard to see if I can overcome them.

The surgery was rough and in fact ended up having to be done in two stages. So I was operated on twice within a weeks time.

Without going into all the details, I had a close call during the second surgery. My blood pressure tanked and I coded out on the table. Thankfully I had a great surgical team who were able to bring me back. I now know first hand what it's like when you hear about people who say they've seen the other side. It was very vague and very quick but I remember riding a horse in a paradise like environment, and then jumping across a divide and back into my body. Very strange experience indeed.

As far as the Monopusher goes while cost is the issue, I believe it's a combination of the things I mentioned which is what increases the cost and makes the watch cost prohibitive.

It's the same with the Unitas modified to central seconds hand, and hacking.

There aren't many watchmakers skilled to work on these movements properly, and the ones who are get paid the big bucks. 
That and acquiring the right movements needed.


----------



## Watchfreek

Wow! That's intriguing John. So i guess a tunnel is what we don't want to see in those circumstances... Glad your back on solid ground now. Get well soon!


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Welcome back John and great to see you're full of energy, as always mate. I think this time Asrar actually got my point. I meant from a practical point of view and the greater universe in the horological world. I did say I'd get one too, with some caveats. Peace bro.


Thanks for the welcome back Dave. I may seem full of energy but I'm still wounded. I would even go as far as to say that I have lost and regressed in some ways but we Are hoping that physical therapy will bring these things back and also in time the nerves will settle down and start working properly after being compressed for 15 years.

I don't mean to derail this thread or freak anyone out but here is a pic of my neck after the two surgeries.








I'm sorry, but I couldn't get this pic to post in the correct orientation. 
But <---- this way is my head and ----> this way is my shoulders.

To keep this on track and in the spirit that this thread was started I will also post a pic of one of my favorite Steinhart Watches.


----------



## Craustin1

Good to hear you made it through John, may you have a speedy recovery and your PT go well.

New strap for my Steiny, and new buckle also.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> Hi Tony and thanks for the warm welcome back. I still have a long road ahead of me. There are some issues now that I didn't expect and I have to work hard to see if I can overcome them.
> 
> The surgery was rough and in fact ended up having to be done in two stages. So I was operated on twice within a weeks time.
> 
> Without going into all the details, I had a close call during the second surgery. My blood pressure tanked and I coded out on the table. Thankfully I had a great surgical team who were able to bring me back. I now know first hand what it's like when you hear about people who say they've seen the other side. It was very vague and very quick but I remember riding a horse in a paradise like environment, and then jumping across a divide and back into my body. Very strange experience indeed.
> 
> As far as the Monopusher goes while cost is the issue, I believe it's a combination of the things I mentioned which is what increases the cost and makes the watch cost prohibitive.
> 
> It's the same with the Unitas modified to central seconds hand, and hacking.
> 
> There aren't many watchmakers skilled to work on these movements properly, and the ones who are get paid the big bucks.
> That and acquiring the right movements needed.


hey John
Glad that you have finally received my PM. turned out it was a glitch that prevented the 1st one from coming through. it happens sometimes.

anyways. happy to hear from you and learn that you're on the road to recovery.. you're gonna make it.
your experience in the surgery room makes me Cringe, but what freaks me out is the horse back riding  !!. what's on the other side is a mystery to me.

thinking of you today. so decided to take this Beauty out for some Fresh Air. you should wear yours as well. hope it'll give you some Positive energy.

older picture.



Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. that is Wild.
hope this won't set the alarm off every time you pass through a Metal Detector..

too late Now. i was gonna convince you to wear the other A Model. but the Tobacco Brown is gorgeous too.


----------



## MadMrB

JSal said:


> View attachment 7753778


Ouch!! That's gotta hurt. I hope the surgery accomplishes the desired result and that you make a speedy recovery.

On wrist today for me:








I've only recently discovered Steinhart, but I'm finding their watches just so good. I just got the dispatch notification on my 5th, the Nav B Chrono Kiga No 2... really looking forward to receiving that.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> hey *Dave*
> you are approaching a 1000 Posts.
> you should celebrate the occasion with a Nice Steinhart Family Portrait.. wink wink. you know what i mean .


Wow, never realized how much you are on until you mentioned it! Hats off to you sir!

Unfortunately the family is not complete as of today (one is in for minor repairs). So in the meantime, I shall post a number of pics to make up for the pic counts in this thread and also to share some that have already been posted on the official FB group recently (as I followed Asrar's foot steps lately, just so I can get an occasional "like" from Mr S himself ).

First up, my sterilized Nav B Auto 47mm (not a Gnomon edition):


----------



## Watchfreek

...my Aviation GMT (I know, not everyone will approve of the new buckle  ):


----------



## Watchfreek

...and finally a question, for my 1,000th -

If bronze is such a fantastic material for ocean/marine applications, why aren't more (Steinhart) dive watches made with bronze cases? Especially their bread and butter series, the Ocean One?


----------



## Tony A.H

Fantastico !
Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.. i'm sure there's a few more Divers and Fliegers in your Stable. but these will do it for now.
i actually love this Cowboy Buckle. very unique.


----------



## Dec1968

Trying on a leather strap I had for an older Seiko SKX years ago









David


----------



## knezz

this is actually quite nice , sits very nice on black leather. i guess bezel helps a lot


----------



## Teppka

Watchfreek said:


> ...my Aviation GMT (I know, not everyone will approve of the new buckle  ):
> 
> View attachment 7757362


Looks grate! May I ask where can I get similar one?


----------



## Watchfreek

The buckle? Unfortunately someone gave it for me, so I have no idea. I'll keep an eye out for you or if I see that person again I'll ask her.

Edit: probably not my source but this guy is selling it (I have no association with this guy and I do believe mine was much cheaper):

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7248584&rid=0


----------



## Teppka

Watchfreek said:


> The buckle? Unfortunately someone gave it for me, so I have no idea. I'll keep an eye out for you or if I see that person again I'll ask her.
> 
> Edit: probably not my source but this guy is selling it (I have no association with this guy and I do believe mine was much cheaper):
> 
> http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7248584&rid=0


Thanks. Is your strap is 24/24 or 24/22 lug/buckle?

Thanks


----------



## Watchfreek

24x24mm. I believe the buckles come in 22/24/26mm....wish i can find it for you. I think it was ordered directly from the factory (by my ex colleague, so kind of lost contact). Will let you know as soon as i find out.


----------



## Teppka

It's OK, thanks. I am thinking to order a strap with the buckle, kind of custom made. But am not sure if I should go with 24/24 or 24/22. The watch seems to be big enough to handle 24/24 just fine.


----------



## Teppka

Oh, forgot to add a photo. Just take a look at this. Strap, buckle and Steyni Aviation DUAL time Premium


----------



## Watchfreek

No problem, all regular Aviations come with 24x24 straps. To each their own but I would recommend a plain buckle to go with that strap instead.


----------



## Teppka

Aviation DUO Premium is actually 24/22. Regarding buckle I don't know what I like here more, buckle or the strap


----------



## Watchfreek

Teppka said:


> Aviation DUO Premium is actually 24/22. Regarding buckle I don't know what I like here more, buckle or the strap


I know, I'm just saying the case looks fine with 24x24. My dual time premium is also on 24x24 because i think it looks better for the aviation's case-shape.


----------



## Teppka

24/24 it is. Thanks.


----------



## Teppka

Have just ordered engraved buckle off eBay, $18 with free shipping.


----------



## JSal

Teppka said:


> Have just ordered engraved buckle off eBay, $18 with free shipping.


Wow, you wasted no time. You really had to have one.

I know that feeling. When I see something I really like I have to have it right away.

Congrats on finding it and make sure you post a few shots of the buckle alone once you receive it and then a few more shots of it when you put it on the strap and with the watch.


----------



## erenedip

Nobody share ocean one green bezel why not? Is that bad?

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Watchfreek

Teppka said:


> Have just ordered engraved buckle off eBay, $18 with free shipping.


How tables turn! Do you mind sharing a link with me? I know someone who is also looking for one. Thanks!


----------



## ndw6

Teppka said:


> Oh, forgot to add a photo. Just take a look at this. Strap, buckle and Steyni Aviation DUAL time Premium


Nice! Maddog?


----------



## Riker

No, not bad....



erenedip said:


> Nobody share ocean one green bezel why not? Is that bad?
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Teppka

Watchfreek said:


> How tables turn! Do you mind sharing a link with me? I know someone who is also looking for one. Thanks!


Sure, just search for 281993545481 on eBay


----------



## Teppka

ndw6 said:


> Nice! Maddog?


Black Forest


----------



## erenedip

Riker said:


> No, not bad....


So then why is it?

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## erenedip

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ndw6

Teppka said:


> Black Forest


I guess I'll need to find that one, new to me.


----------



## ndw6

ndw6 said:


> I guess I'll need to find that one, new to me.


Found it.


----------



## Teppka

ndw6 said:


> Found it.


Check Maori Tattoo M2


----------



## ndw6

Yeah, I found it, there's enough Maori tattoos where I live.


----------



## Teppka

Can you suggest any other web-shops selling similar designs?


----------



## MadMrB

Fresh off the FedEx truck


----------



## maybachvietnam

I like the black dial in pics


----------



## Teppka

Teppka said:


> Sure, just search for 281993545481 on eBay


If you plan to buy more than one buy one first, the seller will then offer 5% refund to your paypal for all your next orders. Ordered another 2 myself


----------



## asrar.merchant

WELCOME JOHN my brother so good to see you back here. Missed you a lot.

You are a fighter and you are proving it. Such an inspiration to all of us.

Tony, the German company with a Monopusher released recently is Meistersinger.

Dave, you know I love that buckle. It's amazing. Touch of sheer class.

And Dave, ocean you want in bronze. Very valid and logic line of thought. That's all I can say hahaha.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watchfreek

That was all I can say about it too Asrar, haha!

(and i never said i wanted one....)


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> Tony, the German company with a Monopusher released recently is Meistersinger.


Yup and they should've called it the "Double Mono"


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> the German company with a Monopusher released recently is Meistersinger.


Thanks Asrar. that's the One.

there's also Christopher Ward (British company) who's done it for almost half the price.


----------



## metabaron

View attachment 7783266


My new (used) OVM Mk1


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## insomniac2

Some GMT love 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Simply put there is difference in quality to other Oceans nor is there anything wrong with them they are just not as popular as other models...

I see you attached a pic of the Green. Wear it well, it looks great.!



erenedip said:


> Nobody share ocean one green bezel why not? Is that bad?
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi





Riker said:


> No, not bad....





erenedip said:


> So then why is it?
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## the MJ

Triton


----------



## NNW64

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Get them while they are still available!!!

Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition


----------



## noregrets

Nav B 47 on one of "Riker's finest." Where the watch complements the strap, not the other way around.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Nav B 47 on one of "Riker's finest." Where the watch complements the strap, not the other way around.


Simplicity and Elegance...


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Get them while they are still available!!!
> 
> Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition


No rush... they just released the first 100 of 300 and there are still plenty left (currently about 15) in the first lot of 100.

I personally locked up #59 for my birth year and for a birthday present for myself.,


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> No rush... they just released the first 100 of 300 and there are still plenty left (currently about 15) in the first lot of 100.
> 
> I personally locked up #59 for my birth year and for a birthday present for myself.,


I locked up #19


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> I locked up #19


My first impulse was to choose #30 but it was already taken, then I almost took #20 but changed my mind and went with #59 for my birth year.

So we came close to owning sequential serial numbers.


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> My first impulse was to choose #30 but it was already taken, then I almost took #20 but changed my mind and went with #59 for my birth year.
> 
> So we came close to owning sequential serial numbers.


Sorry JSal. I am the one that locked up #30 as this watch marks my 30th birthday. ?


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> Nav B 47 on one of "Riker's finest." Where the watch complements the strap, not the other way around.
> 
> View attachment 7808258
> 
> 
> View attachment 7808266


Well said. Very well said brother.

Look at that signature stitch near the lugs. It's like two apostrophes and in the center they uphold the grand masters work as though saying

" just look at this JPH, I know you will keep looking"

Beautiful with any watch and specially your that all time classic.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> Sorry JSal. I am the one that locked up #30 as this watch marks my 30th birthday. 🙂


That's great Paul, I'm glad you got in on this one. I know you were on the fence with the last one but decided against it.

I'm glad I got both. I wasn't sure I was going to like the first one but once it arrived I fell in love with it.


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> That's great Paul, I'm glad you got in on this one. I know you were on the fence with the last one but decided against it.
> 
> I'm glad I got both. I wasn't sure I was going to like the first one but once it arrived I fell in love with it.


You are part of the reason I made the choice to pull the trigger on this one. Your advice when we discussed the O1V Maxi was spot on. I considered purchasing the O1V Maxi but decided against it. The OVM Maxi on the other hand ticks more boxes on my list than the O1V Maxi did. I am really looking forward to this watch.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> You are part of the reason I made the choice to pull the trigger on this one. Your advice when we discussed the O1V Maxi was spot on. I considered purchasing the O1V Maxi but decided against it. The OVM Maxi on the other hand ticks more boxes on my list than the O1V Maxi did. I am really looking forward to this watch.


I totally know what you mean Paul. Even after I purchased the O1V Maxi I strongly felt that I would have liked it better if it had the Dial, Sword Hands, and lack of a date window like the OVM. So much so that at one point I was even tempted to swap parts and create my own.

But the more I looked at it the watch grew on me in its current form and I absolutely love it. 
I figured that if I ever wanted the military version I could create one in the future by picking up another and swapping parts around.

But then Gnomon came out with the OVM Maxi and saved me the trouble. So ow I will have and love both. The best of both worlds.


----------



## erenedip

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## noregrets

What a classic. My pulse quickens just looking at this one.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> What a classic. My pulse quickens just looking at this one.
> 
> View attachment 7840970


I'm glad you kept that one Bill. It's a beauty and the way you obtained it was very special too. Until now I was afraid you might have moved on from it as I know you thinned out your Racing Watch family a bit.

I've always admired that one and being Italian I especially love those colors and the homage they pay to the Italian racing team.

It's a keeper for sure. And a nice job with the custom strap too.

I would also have an alternate strap made in Red leather with green and white stitching. It would be loud but it could be worn on special occasions.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the kind words, John.

I did indeed thin out the racing collection a bit but I had to keep this one. The GT Red is an amazing piece for so many reasons. 

Interesting strap idea, thanks. I'll have to add that one to the list.

Most importantly though, I hope your recovery from surgery continues to go well and good luck.


----------



## JSal

Thanks brother. 
It's been a rough road and a bit harder than I expected with all the complications. I'm going to see the Doc on Wednesday to be fitted with a bone growth stimulator.


----------



## ndw6

JSal said:


> Thanks brother.
> It's been a rough road and a bit harder than I expected with all the complications. I'm going to see the Doc on Wednesday to be fitted with a bone growth stimulator.


It's extremely nice to hear from you again! John.


----------



## MadMrB

Back on thread with a photo


----------



## knezz

Regards


----------



## JAndrewC




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## ndw6

asrar.merchant said:


> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Nice strap my man, you still need to give up the leaf, I see.


----------



## ndw6

Ok I'm sure someone knows more.
What's this?


----------



## MadMrB

ndw6 said:


> Ok I'm sure someone knows more.
> What's this?


See this thread...


----------



## knezz

Hard to take this of the wrist!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Such a good looking watch

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## wadee

Tom_ZG said:


> Such a good looking watch
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Nice. What kind of strap it is?

Odoslané z ALE-L21 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> Hard to take this of the wrist!


That's a great pic!!


----------



## ndw6

MadMrB said:


> See this thread...


Cheers but I could get the pics to load.


----------



## Vindic8

The OVM v1 has landed.


----------



## Teppka

Aviation DUAL Premium on Nato


----------



## Riker

New shoes for TITAN.....


----------



## knezz

Imho that is THE best Steiny ever produced. Well done on the strap , as always.


----------



## MadMrB

Riker said:


> New shoes for TITAN.....


Great looking watch and strap, I would love it if Steinhart produced a 44mm stainless model.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## knezz

Apollon


----------



## TREVI007

GMT...


----------



## Tigris

Enjoying my new B&S/JPM Diablo leather Nato on my fave Steiney :grinning:


----------



## Lord99

Vintage on Vintage


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens




----------



## ngtung.le

Riker said:


> New shoes for TITAN.....


Very nice and deep dial.


----------



## twintop

O1VR


----------



## Tony A.H

Azzurro. makes a Cloudy Monday day Shiny.


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Azzurro. makes a Cloudy Monday day Shiny.


One of favs that you own. Maybe one day the watch gods will allow me to find one.


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived:









Steinhart really do make some interesting and beautiful time pieces, I just wish I could do them justice with my crappy mobile phone photography:


----------



## JSal

This baby arrived today. Been wanting the Premium Edition of this model for a while and now I can check that off the list. 
Now I will also be selling my standard version of this model and it's in flawless as new condition.


----------



## Tony A.H

Lucky you.
not only a beautiful watch but also very rare.
the Geneva circular Cuts are .. Big Congrats



JSal said:


> View attachment 7912562


----------



## Watchfreek

Nice John. About time your luck changes. Do you have a checkbox for the Arabic version of that?


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Nice John. About time your luck changes. Do you have a checkbox for the Arabic version of that?


Actually no... I never seemed to bond to that one. I've also never seen a Premium in Arabic come up for sale.

I guess if I did I might have considered it seeing how rarely these come up for sale but I was lucky to get a Roman so I'm happy.

I have a standard edition in Roman and it's in absolutely flawless mint condition with a brand new Steinhart Croc strap and deployant clasp.
I'm going to be putting that up for sale here on WUS very soon and priced to sell.


----------



## Watchfreek

OK, nevermind just that I might have access to one.....


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> OK, nevermind just that I might have access to one.....


Check your email


----------



## Teppka

Aviation Premium checks-in


----------



## Watchfreek

You did it! Gap not too big?


----------



## Teppka

Watchfreek said:


> You did it! Gap not too big?


he-he, yep. No, not too deep.










It might be the shadow tones on your photo which made it look like being deep. Super Engineer seemed a little bulky.


----------



## Watchfreek

Both nice. Now you're ready for the hot summers! Looks good.


----------



## Teppka

I actually received leather strap which looks grate. But I am disappointed with due to high length.


----------



## Teppka

Yep, can't imagine what would suite the Summer better than mesh


----------



## MadMrB

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


That is gorgeous! An outstanding watch, and again I'd love Steinhart to produce another run but at 44mm.


----------



## twintop

O1V


----------



## MadMrB

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 ST1 Premium Silver... a work of art!


----------



## Tony A.H

to *MrB*
Lovely Watch all around. inside out. front n' back b-) :-!.

Cheers


----------



## noregrets

Seconding Tony, very nice pics my friend.


----------



## twintop

Steiny tuesday :yum:


----------



## Watchfreek

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 7917714
> 
> 
> View attachment 7917722
> 
> 
> View attachment 7917730
> 
> 
> View attachment 7917746


Your photos almost made me regret ordering the gold version (in 47mm)! The silver looks a lot nicer than in the promo pics.


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Steiny tuesday :yum:


I love the flat ploprof mesh on my Speedy but was unable to find a 22mm one for the O1V. Yours looks brilliant. I ended up with a Milanese mesh for the O1V, for a slightly more dressy look:


----------



## MadMrB

Watchfreek said:


> I love the flat ploprof mesh on my Speedy but was unable to find a 22mm one for the O1V. Yours looks brilliant. I ended up with a Milanese mesh for the O1V, for a slightly more dressy look:


Looks great. Did you not consider a Steinhart mesh?


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks. I do have a Steinhart one (on a Marine officer grey). Maybe I'm anal but I find it a little too thick for the case and the "end tube" (the part housing the spring bar) a little too wide and sticks out beyond the ends of the lugs. The end link/tube on this one, fortunately is just wide enough so that it is almost in line with the end of the lugs, for a cleaner look. But thats just me I guess.


----------



## the MJ




----------



## twintop

Watchfreek said:


> I love the flat ploprof mesh on my Speedy but was unable to find a 22mm one for the O1V. Yours looks brilliant. I ended up with a Milanese mesh for the O1V, for a slightly more dressy look:


Thank you Watchfreek, your mesh looks mighty good on the O1V.


----------



## MadMrB

Watchfreek said:


> Your photos almost made me regret ordering the gold version (in 47mm)! The silver looks a lot nicer than in the promo pics.


Looks even better in the flesh as they always do, and my photographic skills are particularly poor. I had a really hard time choosing between the gold and silver, I could have happily gone either way.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop

Stunning, mind-blowing beautiful watch. Congrats Heiner :-!

Steinhart O1V still on duty


----------



## Portland

Cross posted from the OVM Maxi LE thread. 
A little trip around the world in one pic.

-Badger hair brush: made in England

-Tabac shaving soap: made in Germany

-Cherry wood box: made in France

-Hydra 6/8 straight razor in Arizona Desert Ironwood: made in the USA

-Ocean Vintage Miltary Maxi LE: made in Switzerland


----------



## Mojo289

Heiner said:


> View attachment 7941922


What a gorgeous watch! Congratulations!


----------



## JSal

Mojo289 said:


> What a gorgeous watch! Congratulations!


And his photography and props he used with wonderful colors make it that much more special.

Great job Paul


----------



## noregrets

One of my favorites, on one of my favorite straps. Does it get any better?


----------



## m6rk

noregrets said:


> One of my favorites, on one of my favorite straps. Does it get any better?


I've been eyeing that one myself...would love to add a manual wind 6498 to my collection.


----------



## Craustin1

New strap


----------



## the MJ

Today was nice and sunny


----------



## Robotaz

the MJ said:


> Today was nice and sunny


Lovin' your Dual Time. Great watch.


----------



## noregrets

m6rk said:


> I've been eyeing that one myself...would love to add a manual wind 6498 to my collection.


Thanks brother, it is a real beauty for sure. I prefer handwinds and love the Unitas movements. This one is particularly special as it is the premium version with movement upgrades, including the swan neck regulation.


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> One of my favorites, on one of my favorite straps. Does it get any better?
> 
> View attachment 7949258


She's a beauty and a definite lesser known Classic of the Steinhart line. I know how much you love it and it should remain one of those pieces that is a permanent part of your collection.

As you know Bill I also have loved that particular "Premium" model and recently I was fortunate enough to find one for sale after looking for a long while.

Mine is serial number 056. What number is yours?


----------



## JSal

Craustin1 said:


> New strap
> 
> View attachment 7958466


Perfect Match!!! Simplistic and eye catching.

Thick robust, perfect color, and a wonderful distressed look which compliments the bronze case wonderfully. The white stitching tops it off and picks up the lume.

Great choice. Who makes it? Or is it a custom?


----------



## Craustin1

Thanks! I had it made by OPStraps out of Spain, Manuel makes great straps and has very nice pricing.



JSal said:


> Perfect Match!!! Simplistic and eye catching.
> 
> Thick robust, perfect color, and a wonderful distressed look which compliments the bronze case wonderfully. The white stitching tops it off and picks up the lume.
> 
> Great choice. Who makes it? Or is it a custom?


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> She's a beauty and a definite lesser known Classic of the Steinhart line. I know how much you love it and it should remain one of those pieces that is a permanent part of your collection.
> 
> As you know Bill I also have loved that particular "Premium" model and recently I was fortunate enough to find one for sale after looking for a long while.
> 
> Mine is serial number 056. What number is yours?


Thanks, John. Mine is number 067. A close cousin perhaps. 

This watch was a bit of a surprise for me.

I bought it on the forum last summer for a great price but was not super excited about it as I already had the Marine Chronograph which I loved. After seeing it in person, I had planned to flip it after sending it to Germany for a bit of work.

When it came back, though, I fell in love with it and now it is one of my favorites. I sold off the Marine Chronograph as it never got any wrist time as I would wear this beauty instead.

The timeless, elegant design, the handwind aspect, and the stunning movement upgrades make for an extraordinary package for sure.

Wear yours in good health my friend.


----------



## Heiner

Another Military...


----------



## Portland

Heiner said:


> Another Military...
> 
> View attachment 7965906


 what is this beauty? WOW.


----------



## Heiner

Military automatic black - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Portland

Heiner said:


> Military automatic black - gallery - Steinhart Watches


Thank you. Simply stunning. Totally my style. If you ever are looking to unload that piece, look me up.


----------



## knezz

Easy Saturday. Have a good weekend and labor day!


----------



## Heiner

@ Portland:

Really sorry - you should ask my widow...:-d


----------



## Portland

Heiner said:


> @ Portland:
> 
> Really sorry - you should ask my widow...:-d


Great answer. Wear it in good health sir!


----------



## Heiner

Thank you, I'll try to do so!


----------



## Tony A.H

went with this Beauty today



Cheers. 
good weekend y'all


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> what is this beauty? WOW.


Yes... the original Steinhart Military, no longer made and replaced by the current Military 42.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Thanks, John. Mine is number 067. A close cousin perhaps.
> 
> This watch was a bit of a surprise for me.
> 
> I bought it on the forum last summer for a great price but was not super excited about it as I already had the Marine Chronograph which I loved. After seeing it in person, I had planned to flip it after sending it to Germany for a bit of work.
> 
> When it came back, though, I fell in love with it and now it is one of my favorites. I sold off the Marine Chronograph as it never got any wrist time as I would wear this beauty instead.
> 
> The timeless, elegant design, the handwind aspect, and the stunning movement upgrades make for an extraordinary package for sure.
> 
> Wear yours in good health my friend.


Thanks Bill and may you also wear yours in the best of health my friend.

I was curious about your serial number because while these cases are numbered the watch was not a limited edition.

Steinhart used to number all there b-uhr cases.

So as I mentioned the MCII Premium was not a limited edition it was a limited run due to the fact they utilized a very special movement. 
So whenever I see one I try to ask the serial number. I'm curious how many were made. Everyone I've come across seems to be a low serial number. My standard MCII is a much higher serial number (0990) I guess I can always send Gunter an email and ask him how many were produced.


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Watchfreek

Excellent combo!


----------



## pilot71

Hi ! My pilot )


----------



## the MJ

Robotaz said:


> Lovin' your Dual Time. Great watch.


thank you Robotaz. For me, this is "best" model from Steinhart stable


----------



## twintop




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Portland




----------



## redtissot

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 7996322


What model is that n where can I buy it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## JSal

redtissot said:


> What model is that n where can I buy it


Steinhart ST-10 Limited Edition and long sold out.

The best place to look for one would be in the WUS sales corner for another member who is selling one.


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## m6rk

My Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Maxi...sweet sweet sweet!


----------



## erkanerpolat

My Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47mm Black Beauty!.. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Just to remove any confusion, only Nav 44's, & Chrono's were released with numbers as were MCII's. Subsequently the Nav & MCII 44's have lost that number since about 2012/13. Chrono Navs still have them.

The number itself is not a serial number but a production number & then it doesn't have any real significance. The number is not to be confused with an L.E or S.E number. The serial number for any Steinhart including L.E & S.E is the product number or item no. as seen in each watches specs & info....;-)



JSal said:


> Thanks Bill and may you also wear yours in the best of health my friend.
> 
> I was curious about your serial number because while these cases are numbered the watch was not a limited edition.
> 
> Steinhart used to number all there b-uhr cases.
> 
> So as I mentioned the MCII Premium was not a limited edition it was a limited run due to the fact they utilized a very special movement.
> So whenever I see one I try to ask the serial number. I'm curious how many were made. Everyone I've come across seems to be a low serial number. My standard MCII is a much higher serial number (0990) I guess I can always send Gunter an email and ask him how many were produced.


----------



## JSal

Yes. They were a continual ongoing production number. 

And while I have to check I fairly certain I have a couple of nav.b's that are numbered that aren't limited editions. Now I have to go look tomorrow. 

You see the work you've caused me James. LOL


----------



## Riker

No need to work mate, the only standard manual wind or auto Nav's you would have with a 'prod' number are early stainless 44's. I don't think I have forgotten any other Navs with it..

I know of a few 'special' Nav watches that have numbers but they are very very rare & only one or two of each..

As I mentioned, stainless, DLC Chrono's in 44 & 47mm still have the number.



JSal said:


> Yes. They were a continual ongoing production number.
> 
> And while I have to check I fairly certain I have a couple of nav.b's that are numbered that aren't limited editions. Now I have to go look tomorrow.
> 
> You see the work you've caused me James. LOL


----------



## JSal

Thanks for correcting me James. I hate to post incorrect information. 

I'd have sworn I have standard 47mm Nav cased watches with production numbers. 

I must be thinking of my 44 and 47 chrono's along with my MC's.


----------



## JSal

I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.

So here it is...

My Aramar White Ocean1 GMT (by Steinhart)

Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.

*BEFORE MODDING*








*AFTER MODDING*








*Caseback*


----------



## noregrets

Nice work, John!


----------



## JSal

Thanks Bill


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.
> 
> So here it is...
> 
> My Aramar White Ocean1 GMT (by Steinhart)
> 
> Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.
> 
> *BEFORE MODDING*
> View attachment 8013202
> 
> 
> *AFTER MODDING*
> View attachment 8013610
> 
> 
> *Caseback*
> View attachment 8013234


I love this watch John, and with your mods it looks even more unique. Is this watch (in its pre-modified form) supposed to be an homage piece to the Rolex Explorer II?


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> I love this watch John, and with your mods it looks even more unique. Is this watch (in its pre-modified form) supposed to be an homage piece to the Rolex Explorer II?


You would be correct Paul, and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TREVI007

JSal said:


> I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.
> 
> So here it is...
> 
> My Aramar White Ocean1 GMT (by Steinhart)
> 
> Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.
> 
> *BEFORE MODDING*
> View attachment 8013202
> 
> 
> *AFTER MODDING*
> View attachment 8013610
> 
> 
> *Caseback*
> View attachment 8013234


John you nailed with this mod my friend!


----------



## Riker




----------



## Tom_ZG

Nice photo with even nicer watch Riker

Fast mobile snap









sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## m6rk

I've never really worn NATO straps but damn...this OVM Maxi looks killer on one!


----------



## BigAl80

i know this is a different thread but I need help or opinions to decide between 
1- Steinhart Nav-B 47mm chrono. Too big?
2- Steinhart Nav-B 44mm chrono.
3- Steinhart marine officer blue.

all opinions / advices are appreciated

thank you all


----------



## noregrets

Hey Al, great choices all. But FWIW you might get better feedback if you begin a new thread and provide more information on what exactly you are looking for in the watch. Good luck with the decision!


----------



## BigAl80

i really don't get in here much I'm sure you can tell. I knew I'm in the wrong thread & not sure how to create a new one tbh.
im looking for pilot vintage look with chrono. Affordable of course ( all 3 around my budget ) also anything between 44mm - 47mm seems to look good on my wrist


----------



## noregrets

Gotcha. You can just go to the Steinhart forum page and click the large button to create a new thread.


----------



## JSal

You need to learn how to create a new thread.

You had the ability to sign up and find your way here. So you can certainly figure out how to press the big orange button at the top of the Steinhart forum that says "Post New Thread"


----------



## ndw6

JSal said:


> You need to learn how to create a new thread.
> 
> You had the ability to sign up and find your way here. So you can certainly figure out how to press the big orange button at the top of the Steinhart forum that says "Post New Thread"
> 
> View attachment 8036418


John, come on cynical. You must be on the mend, "nice!" It's seems like your getting your bite back.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## J.C

Nice little collection coming together here...


----------



## Teppka

Steiny Aviation


----------



## redtissot

Teppka said:


> Steiny Aviation


How comfortable is it, that crown seems like it be digging in to ur hand

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Monday morning, just about to start a boring training course... perfect time to do something more interesting and take a picture of today's wear:


----------



## wave_particle

This is what a big 47mm Steinhart pilot watch looks like on a 7.5" flat wrist.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

redtissot said:


> How comfortable is it, that crown seems like it be digging in to ur hand
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


No issues at all as the bracelet is not firm but with some space left, hence watch travels back and forth, no issues with crown digging to the hand. If one would use leather strap securing the watch firmly close to the wrist it may be an issue.


----------



## noregrets

I asked Arthur at MEVA to create the perfect Grand Prix strap. As always for them, the result is a work of art, and in my opinion the perfect complement to this stunning piece.


----------



## Portland

Ocean 1 Vintage on Lead Grey NATO from Clockwork Synergy. This strap really brings out the vintage grey dial.


----------



## JSal

I've been trying to decide what strap to put on this watch ever since I modded it by adding the Sword Handset and I didn't want to put the bracelet back on.

So I went digging through my strap collection and found this Steinhart strap and deployant clasp.

I think I nailed it... In person with the naked eye the strap matches the Vintage Old Radium Lume perfectly.


----------



## Watchfreek

You sure did John! It looks awesome. 

(I'll reply to your email shortly)


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I've been trying to decide what strap to put on this watch ever since I modded it by adding the Sword Handset and I didn't want to put the bracelet back on.
> 
> So I went digging through my strap collection and found this Steinhart strap and deployant clasp.
> 
> I think I nailed it... In person with the naked eye the strap matches the Vintage Old Radium Lume perfectly.


looks Good Johnny
don't be afraid to experiment a little more with a Brown Strap.. give it a more contrast look ;-) .


----------



## Watchfreek

Or he can wait for his dinner to get all over that strap 😊


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> looks Good Johnny
> don't be afraid to experiment a little more with a Brown Strap.. give it a more contrast look ;-) .


Been there done that with this watch. It's been on the bracelet or a brown strap.

I have so many dark watches. I wanted something light to go with the light dial and lume. Feels very Spring and Summer-ish to me.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Portland

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8078682


Very nice pic Heiner. I love the strap combo with that watch. My 6.75" wrist couldn't pull the 47 Military off or I would get one.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Heiner

Portland said:


> Very nice pic Heiner. I love the strap combo with that watch. My 6.75" wrist couldn't pull the 47 Military off or I would get one.


My wrist IS 6.75" !


----------



## noregrets

My advice is to just go for it Paul! 

I have several 47mm and 48mm Steinis with a smaller wrist than yours.


----------



## Portland

Heiner said:


> My wrist IS 6.75" !


You guys are costing me money! 

That looks darn good on your wrist. I thought for sure your wrist was well over 7.25".


----------



## Portland

noregrets said:


> My advice is to just go for it Paul!
> 
> I have several 47mm and 48mm Steinis with a smaller wrist than yours.


noregrets, don't tempt me! I've considered getting the 42 military so many times j lost count. And that was before the 47 came out. The 47 in the stainless is just so darn sexy. It ticks a lot of boxes for me. Now that I see it on someone with the same wrist size as me.. ?


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> Very nice pic Heiner. I love the strap combo with that watch. My 6.75" wrist couldn't pull the 47 Military off or I would get one.





noregrets said:


> My advice is to just go for it Paul!
> 
> I have several 47mm and 48mm Steinis with a smaller wrist than yours.


Paul,

Bill's advise is the best testament to this size debate you can get.

I know Bill a while and I had suggested to him to venture into a 47mm Nav.b but he had always felt they were going to be too big for his wrists.

Then one day to my surprise he tried one out and he was hooked. My guess is that Tony played a big part in that or maybe Bill's willingness and open minded spirit gave him the inspiration. But he now loves the Big Boys as many of us do.

Give one a shot. The worst that can happen is you don't care for it and you flip it. But my hunch is it will open up a new world for you that you could never have imagined before.


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> Paul,
> 
> Bill's advise is the best testament to this size debate you can get.
> 
> I know Bill a while and I had suggested to him to venture into a 47mm Nav.b but he had always felt they were going to be too big for his wrists.
> 
> Then one day to my surprise he tried one out and he was hooked. My guess is that Tony played a big part in that or maybe Bill's willingness and open minded spirit gave him the inspiration. But he now loves the Big Boys as many of us do.
> 
> Give one a shot. The worst that can happen is you don't care for it and you flip it. But my hunch is it will open up a new world for you that you could never have imagined before.


Sound advice John. I may just have to do that. Now, off to explore ALL of the 47 mills I have been ignoring for so long to see which is the one for me. 
Thanks gents!


----------



## TREVI007

OVM MAXI #79/300


----------



## Tony A.H

Portland said:


> noregrets, don't tempt me! I've considered getting the 42 military so many times j lost count. And that was before the 47 came out. The 47 in the stainless is just so darn sexy. It ticks a lot of boxes for me. Now that I see it on someone with the same wrist size as me.. 樂


*don't let others decide for you what you should and shouldn't wear*.
what's ONLY important for you is how you'd feel about wearing it. if you're comfortable with it's Size ?. then that's what only matters. and to Heck with the rest of the World 

good luck


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> *don't let others decide for you what you should and shouldn't wear*.
> what's ONLY important for you is how you'd feel about wearing it. if you're comfortable with it's Size ?. then that's what only matters. and to Heck with the rest of the World
> 
> good luck


I never thought I'd see the day when Tony wouldn't champion for another member to wear a 47mm....


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I never thought I'd see the day when Tony wouldn't champion for another member to wear a 47mm....


LOL
i used to. then after a while i got tired of repeating yourself.
but i don't try to convince people.. all i do is to open their Horizon a little and get'em out of the Rigid Rules. that's all.
then it's their watch. their wrist. and their decision.


----------



## bvmjethead

I love the marine's, pilots and others but I HATE that they've went away from the diamond crowns to these ugly as .... onion shaped crowns....


----------



## bvmjethead

I love the marine's, pilots and others but I HATE that they've went away from the diamond crowns to these ugly as .... onion shaped crowns....


----------



## m6rk

Trying a new Zulu on the Maxi


----------



## sm_

Hello.


----------



## Mhutch

m6rk said:


> Trying a new Zulu on the Maxi


Very, very nice!!


----------



## JSal

When I purchased my MARK II Limited Edition I wondered why it did not have a limited edition plate inside the Wooden Presentation box as all other Steinhart Limited editions do... So I went searching online to see if I could find a picture of what the plate looked like so I could have one made that resembled the missing original. The more I searched, the more I came up empty handed. Every time I found a picture of one it also was missing the plate. Only 20 of the watches were created so I came to the conclusion that no plate was ever made.

This didn't sit well with me and I felt such a beautiful and desirable watch was worthy of such an honor and I decided to design and do the artwork and have a plate by my local trophy store.

So this is the end result... What do you think?

























*This is my Original Artwork*


----------



## sm_

Today's mood.


----------



## T-hunter

Maxie w/old canvas.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## MadMrB

Heiner you do take some really great pictures.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nero e Oro



on a Home Made Modified Buckle..
not DLC coated.. the effect was done by Heat.

Antique Oro Logo.


----------



## Watchfreek

Keep your eyes on the road Tony! 👍😜

Love the buckle too!


----------



## Tony A.H

Big D. 
i play it safe.. never take pictures while driving .


----------



## noregrets

Absolutely stunning Tony! Another home run.


----------



## JSal

Heiner said:


>


One of my least expensive Steinhart Watches and one of my most favorite to wear.

The glistening Gold hands against the hypnotic Mocca dial drive me insane.

I wish Steinhart would make Nav.B's with mocca dials again. But we all know how that is.... once it's retired, it's usually retired forever.


----------



## MadMrB

Bronze today:


----------



## elp

I think this combo looks good while I wait for Steinhart to send me the curved endlinks they forgot to include with the bracelet I bought.


----------



## JSal

elp said:


> I think this combo looks good while I wait for Steinhart to send me the curved endlinks they forgot to include with the bracelet I bought.


Where did you source that black and blue strap. It looks great.
I think it would be a great match for the O1 Ti500.


----------



## elp

Hey Sal,

it's from here: http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p25857h2116s2119-Watch-strap-22mm-bla.html

It took a while going through Google Images until I found something I thought would match.

Cheers,

elp


----------



## elp

Hey Sal,

it's from here: Watch strap Cg-LB116010 22mm black leather racing look light blue stitching by CAMPAGNOLO

It took a while going through Google Images until I found something I thought would match.

Cheers,

elp


----------



## JSal

elp said:


> Hey Sal,
> 
> it's from here: Watch strap Cg-LB116010 22mm black leather racing look light blue stitching by CAMPAGNOLO
> 
> It took a while going through Google Images until I found something I thought would match.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> elp


Ahhh... I know that strap. I ordered an Orange/Black and a Yellow/Black from them a while ago. They have a lot of nice straps.

Thanks.


----------



## ezlee

Fare thee well my dear OVM MKII... You've served me brilliantly for the last 1.5 years but alas we had to part today. 
You deserve one final vanity shot you handsome watch you... ^_^


----------



## noregrets

Marine Officer Bronze on an Isofrane for the summer. I absolutely love this watch, particularly the ever-evolving patina. What character it has. This just might be my favorite non-LE Steini.

I also want to jot a note of appreciation to a forum friend for going to great lengths over the past week to help me acquire an LE I have been yearning for for a long time, but that never comes up for sale. Unfortunately it did not work out, but not due to a lack of effort on his part. Thank you sir.


----------



## JSal

Nice even and soft Patina Bill. It's just right and has grown ever so gradual. 

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Craustin1

Looks great, wore mine today on a canvas strap, might have to try on rubber see how it feels on the wrist.



noregrets said:


> Marine Officer Bronze on an Isofrane for the summer. I absolutely love this watch, particularly the ever-evolving patina. What character it has. This just might be my favorite non-LE Steini.
> 
> I also want to jot a note of appreciation to a forum friend for going to great lengths over the past week to help me acquire an LE I have been yearning for for a long time, but that never comes up for sale. Unfortunately it did not work out, but not due to a lack of effort on his part. Thank you sir.
> 
> View attachment 8146714
> 
> 
> View attachment 8146722
> 
> 
> View attachment 8146730


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, Craustin. I definitely suggest going for it. It feels extremely comfortable on the Isofrane. I can almost forget that I'm even wearing a watch.


----------



## Craustin1

This was earlier on my plane ride


----------



## ezlee

ezlee said:


> Fare thee well my dear OVM MKII... You've served me brilliantly for the last 1.5 years but alas we had to part today.
> You deserve one final vanity shot you handsome watch you... ^_^
> View attachment 8143818


Hi guys, somebody asked about this strap pictured with the OVM. It's just an el cheapo leather nato from cheapestnatostraps .com . Hope it helps cheers.


----------



## southpaw2280

Maxi OVM on Panatime moss leather nato


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Watchfreek

You have great taste Heiner


----------



## elp

Got the endlinks from Steinhart (fantastic customer service), finally got my Ocean Two on bracelet - yeah!


----------



## NM-1

elp said:


> Got the endlinks from Steinhart (fantastic customer service), finally got my Ocean Two on bracelet - yeah!


That looks great. Do you mind giving more details -- which end links, band?


----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart Pilot 44mm

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> You have great taste Heiner


And I'm a sucker for just about anything on a Steinhart Mesh Bracelet.

You and Heiner nailed it Dave.


----------



## JSal

NM-1 said:


> That looks great. Do you mind giving more details -- which end links, band?


Yes... he ordered new end links for the bracelet.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> And I'm a sucker for just about anything on a Steinhart Mesh Bracelet.
> 
> You and Heiner nailed it Dave.


Thanks John. That mesh is indeed a work of art


----------



## JSal

That's so sweet looking. Looks like a finely oiled machine.


----------



## Teppka

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8166674


What the hell? I have just ordered Deep Blue T-100!

Stop posting photos!


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks John. That mesh is indeed a work of art


Sweet Mean Machine. 
it's probably one of those watches that looks great on any strap.


----------



## sasha

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks John. That mesh is indeed a work of art


love it.looks solid


----------



## Lord99

Very nice pic!


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## MadMrB

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 8181386


So, so nice! - Hopefully one day soon Steinhart will make me happy and produce a 44mm model.


----------



## d4rk89

Hi 

Could not decide which one post so i show you all:




































hope you enjoy


----------



## Mmontres

Deep timepiece


----------



## JSal

MadMrB said:


> So, so nice! - Hopefully one day soon Steinhart will make me happy and produce a 44mm model.


For your happiness sake I hope so too. But from knowledge of how Steinhart works I wouldn't get too hopeful.

Steinhart will NEVER do a repeat of a limited edition model from the past.

I happen to own both LSE 47mm models and I happen to love them.

My wrist was a lot larger years back but with my injury and the muscle atrophy it is now down to 7" and I still feel quite comfortable wearing them.

There is another member here who has a 6.25" wrist and he loves and wears the 47mm with pride.

It's all in your minds eye. I think if you wore a 47mm for a straight week without changing to a different watch your eyes would adjust and you would be fine with the larger size.

Good luck.


----------



## MadMrB

JSal said:


> For your happiness sake I hope so too. But from knowledge of how Steinhart works I wouldn't get too hopeful.
> 
> Steinhart will NEVER do a repeat of a limited edition model from the past.
> 
> I happen to own both LSE 47mm models and I happen to love them.
> 
> My wrist was a lot larger years back but with my injury and the muscle atrophy it is now down to 7" and I still feel quite comfortable wearing them.
> 
> There is another member here who has a 6.25" wrist and he loves and wears the 47mm with pride.
> 
> It's all in your minds eye. I think if you wore a 47mm for a straight week without changing to a different watch your eyes would adjust and you would be fine with the larger size.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm sure you're right about giving a 47 a try, I love my 44 Nav B models but can't get my head to accept I could wear a 47 :-s


----------



## TheGanzman

JSal said:


> For your happiness sake I hope so too. But from knowledge of how Steinhart works I wouldn't get too hopeful.
> 
> Steinhart will NEVER do a repeat of a limited edition model from the past.
> 
> I happen to own both LSE 47mm models and I happen to love them.
> 
> My wrist was a lot larger years back but with my injury and the muscle atrophy it is now down to 7" and I still feel quite comfortable wearing them.
> 
> There is another member here who has a 6.25" wrist and he loves and wears the 47mm with pride.
> 
> It's all in your minds eye. I think if you wore a 47mm for a straight week without changing to a different watch your eyes would adjust and you would be fine with the larger size.
> 
> Good luck.


John is right, but let me add this caveat: Once you go UP in size and get USED to seeing an XXmm watch on your wrist, it is REALLY hard to go back DOWN ever AGAIN! I'm now firmly ensconced in the "42mm Camp" - my Rolex Submariner 14060M looks like a KID's watch on my 7.25" wrist now, regrettably...


----------



## Tony A.H

TheGanzman said:


> John is right, but let me add this caveat: Once you go UP in size and get USED to seeing an XXmm watch on your wrist, it is REALLY hard to go back DOWN ever AGAIN! I'm now firmly ensconced in the "42mm Camp" - my Rolex Submariner 14060M looks like a KID's watch on my 7.25" wrist now, regrettably...


been there . done that.
years ago. i started out with a 40mm. then went up 44, and Now my most favorite size is a 47mm.
as you said, it is very hard to go back to smaller size. PLUS smaller Dial ain't so easy for my Aging eyes.


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> John is right, but let me add this caveat: Once you go UP in size and get USED to seeing an XXmm watch on your wrist, it is REALLY hard to go back DOWN ever AGAIN! I'm now firmly ensconced in the "42mm Camp" - my Rolex Submariner 14060M looks like a KID's watch on my 7.25" wrist now, regrettably...


I've said this before along with a few others here....

As a general rule of thumb the smallest case size I will select is a 42mm.

Unless there is a 41mm I really truly like and it wears large.

Also, if I get into a 47mm groove for a week or two when I go to wear another watch that happens to be smaller in size, even a 44mm watch will appear small to my eyes.

But after a few hours my eyes adjust and I feel ok about it. Once you get a large watch and adjust to that, after a while you can flip back and forth between and adjust quite quickly. 
The only thing I find extremely difficult and just cannot do is drop below 42mm except for the kind of exception above. Those smaller sizes just feel tiny like I'm wearing a women's or kids watch as Ganz mentioned.
And my older eyes aren't suited too well for those small sizes either Joe. LoL


----------



## TheGanzman

Agreed on the smaller sizes (below 42mm). It's like my jeans - I TAKE a 32 waist, but a 36 just FEELS so damned GOOD!


----------



## knezz

Sunny Sunday


----------



## noregrets




----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> Sunny Sunday


I love the way you matched the grey dial with the grey nato.

Nice job knezz.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> View attachment 8219930


Always a stupendous shot Bill. And I love that tan strap with the awesome pebble finish on the leather.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, John. You are too kind sir. 

With objects such as these to photograph though how can one not be a success. 

And as for the strap...one of my favorites and another of Riker's finest. The whiskey woodlands. Like a fine wine she keeps getting better with age.


----------



## Watchfreek

Very interesting. They don't have his "signature" angled stitching. 

Lovely combo Bill and lovely hide.


----------



## leoric




----------



## JSal

I felt the need to break out my Ole' Italiano Cumpari, the Marine Chronograph "Edizione Bronzo" Limited Edition.

He was a BIG 48mm Italian Photographic Star and Stud over at Steinhart before he came to live with me.

As he proudly posed as a Bronze God for all the promo pictures on the Steinhart website.

Here are some of my shots from tonight, and I will also post 4 pictures of him from the Steinhart website back in the day. 
He takes good care of himself so He still looks good. Some say he hasn't aged a bit. But when you're a Superstar your looks are your bread and butter.

































































































*Here below are a few Pics from his days as an Italian Model and Stud posing for Steinhart's webpage*

































*Here is the link to his Steinhart webpage where you can see all his pictures from back in the day *

MARINE Chronograph Edizione BRONZO - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## noregrets

What a rare beauty, John. Thanks for sharing her with us and, as always, just let me know if you ever decide to find a new home for her.


----------



## noregrets

LSE Chrono on a Steinhart buffalo pilot.

After a long absence, I decided to bring back the macro lens tonight also. Because if any Steini is deserving of such treatment, surely it is this one with her beautiful sunburst sandwich dial.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> What a rare beauty, John. Thanks for sharing her with us and, as always, just let me know if you ever decide to find a new home for her.


Thanks Bill...

I usually refer to my possessions in the female tense, but with this 48mm Beast of a Bronze God I have refer to HIM in the Male tense.


----------



## Riker

I'm with you Bill..... LSE chrono...............................!


----------



## noregrets

Stunning, James. And on a JPH no less!


----------



## Soulspawn

That LSE chrono is gorgeous.... Not sure why I ever sold my LSE (non chrono)


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Soulspawn

That LSE chrono is gorgeous.... Not sure why I ever sold my LSE (non chrono)


Cheers, Wen


----------



## JSal

Well now you guys have gone and done it... All this talk about LSE's...

So I had to bring the "Sterling Sisters" out for a quick photo shoot tonight.

Take it from me Guys, these two Sisters are Hot-2-Trot !!!


----------



## Soulspawn

Jsal... I'm speechless. A perfect pair.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Heiner

One more of these...


----------



## MadMrB

You guys are killing me with those silver beauties! - I know I've said it before, but I yearn for a 44 mm silver dial model (better still 42)... if only


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sefrcoko

Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium:


----------



## JMart

View attachment 8231786


Damn that sandwich dial looks good. I bet that sunburst is stunning in person. The chrono is nice, but I think I found my next beauty with the small second. Nice photos


----------



## Riker

I'm with you too John... LSE siblings......


----------



## Soulspawn

John. Riker. You two lucky basta*ds. I'm very jealous.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## JSal

Heiner said:


> One more of these...
> 
> View attachment 8232458


This proves my point again.

That Steinhart Mesh Bracelet looks great on everything.

It especially looks good on the LSE as the dial and bracelet compliment each other very well.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> I'm with you too John... LSE siblings......


Ahhh yes James... the Silver Sister's Ausi cousins from down under.


----------



## knezz

Greetings


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sixracer

Out for some "Black Ops" today...


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## knezz

Ovm at coffee break.


----------



## T-hunter

Da dome... Maxie LE @ sunrise


----------



## sefrcoko

Ti500 at night


----------



## ezlee

Just received it!!! Thanks M6rk!
It's Maxi time!







Oops I haven't removed the protective film yet, thence the specks on the Hessalite crystal


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lks1984




----------



## chubbs

I absolutely love Steinhart Nav B Chronos...especially the vintage models:








[/URL]IMG_3330 by Lakai4, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Heiner

Very nice color - I like it! :-!


----------



## twintop

2 'subs' in one pic :-db-)


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Heiner

10 ATM ? Should have a bracelet... :think:


----------



## Watchfreek

That works! 👍


----------



## Sirluke1

Heiner, I saw your picture and have smile ... that is way:

















Today I got my 100/100, and what I do first, I gave him mesh 

Lukas


----------



## knezz

😃


----------



## Heiner

More from today:


----------



## dan_bsht

Went with the OVM2 today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sasha

lks1984 said:


>


fits perfect 
i'm jealous. wish i had the wrist for it


----------



## Watchfreek

sasha said:


> fits perfect
> i'm jealous. wish i had the wrist for it


How wide is your wrist sasha? The watch wears about the same as iks1984 on my 6.75"-7" wrist, that is 56-58mm wide and quite flat. Unfortunately I cannot post a pic until my regular Mil47 arrives (but hopefully it will be within the coming two weeks).


----------



## ArticMan

This is from 2010. I think it's discontinued product now. At least time can be seen easily and accurately...47mm


----------



## sasha

Watchfreek said:


> How wide is your wrist sasha? The watch wears about the same as iks1984 on my 6.75"-7" wrist, that is 56-58mm wide and quite flat. Unfortunately I cannot post a pic until my regular Mil47 arrives (but hopefully it will be within the coming two weeks).


my wrist is 6.5"
a friend just bought a 47mm nav-b chrono. i'm gonna ask him to bring it along when we meet next time. haven't seen either watch but i'm guessing both are about the same size w/ same wrist presence. so it should give me an idea what the military looks like on my puny wrist.


----------



## Watchfreek

sasha said:


> my wrist is 6.5"
> a friend just bought a 47mm nav-b chrono. i'm gonna ask him to bring it along when we meet next time. haven't seen either watch but i'm guessing both are about the same size w/ same wrist presence. so it should give me an idea what the military looks like on my puny wrist.


I can tell you now that the lug-2-lug of a 47mm Nav B case is actually 1-2mm shorter than the Mil47 case but visually the Mil47 case looks a lot smaller - as I have mentioned before, because of the straight edge of the case between the lugs, the Mil47's slightly curvier lugs and the rounded ends of the lugs. I wish I can show mine on the wrist to give you a better idea but unfortunately I cannot....yet - sorry. Here's a lug-to-lug comparison of a 47mm Nav B and the Mil47 case below to give you an idea.

For a 6.5" wrist, I am not so sure but as i have mentioned, it depends more on how wide the wrist is. So my advice is to try one before you decide to give up on it - it really is a beautiful peice .


----------



## dan_bsht

Went with the OVM2 again!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MadMrB

One old very good friend, and one relatively new


----------



## noregrets

Nice shot, Mr. B.!


----------



## twintop

O1V for SteinyTuesday


----------



## sasha

Watchfreek said:


> I can tell you now that the lug-2-lug of a 47mm Nav B case is actually 1-2mm shorter than the Mil47 case but visually the Mil47 case looks a lot smaller - as I have mentioned before, because of the straight edge of the case between the lugs, the Mil47's slightly curvier lugs and the rounded ends of the lugs. I wish I can show mine on the wrist to give you a better idea but unfortunately I cannot....yet - sorry. Here's a lug-to-lug comparison of a 47mm Nav B and the Mil47 case below to give you an idea.
> 
> For a 6.5" wrist, I am not so sure but as i have mentioned, it depends more on how wide the wrist is. So my advice is to try one before you decide to give up on it - it really is a beautiful peice .
> 
> View attachment 8350930


thank you forr the great info. i'll give it a try. but wait a minute! do you possess one of the 8 military pieces that was recently released? hmmm looks like it. lucky you :0)


----------



## Riker

Yep, the original Vintage Nav.B with it's brown dial. I have one (well my brother has had it on extremely extended loan) & feel the dial colour allows these first Vintage Nav's to claim a nice bit of rarity in the range.



ArticMan said:


> This is from 2010. I think it's discontinued product now. At least time can be seen easily and accurately...47mm


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

an early Riser.

enjoying my Black Coffee with Black Premium on this Beautiful Breezy Morning.


----------



## Henrikjf

Steinhart ocean one black


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

My first Steinhart, and first time wearing it. Absolute joy to look at

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## noregrets

#MEVAart


----------



## JSal

Bill,

That Arty makes a Real Nice Sandwich doesn't he....

Especially when you set his artistic mind to go free!!!


----------



## noregrets

Indeed brother. I asked him to make me a perfect Grand Prix strap...and he did. An artist and a gentleman.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Indeed brother. I asked him to make me a perfect Grand Prix strap...and he did. An artist and a gentleman.


Sandwich straps are among my favorite. And that is an amazing one for sure.

"Simply Perfect" a stunning piece for sure that truly compliments the watch.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## senna89wc12

Very happy that I have finally found this beauty for a reasonable price. It's a 48mm Debaufre/Steinhart Nav B-Uhr. I have always wanted a 47mm no logo A dial Flieger, and when this piece popped up I had to jump on it. As far as I know this is a limited edition from way back in 2008 which 200 units were made. The watch has the identical thicker case as the modern Steinhart 47mm Nav B line up. I think the earlier run of the Steinhart Nav B had a thinner case which the diamond crown might dig into the wrist and cause discomfort. This Debaufre however does not have the same issue thanks to the thicker case.

The watch is in decent condition. Not many scratches at all on the case. The caseback has some hairline scratches but they are just very minor. I had to clean it with a dry cloth because it was dirty when I opened the box, and it didn't help when the inside of the box has disintegrated which scattered the fake leather bits everywhere on the watch. I used dry cloth because this watch lacks water resistance.

However, the biggest problem is that there are quite a few dust inside the dial, which is my most hated thing I have for a watch. They are not so visible in some lighting condition but they are still there nevertheless. Because it's a old watch made back in 2008, I will definitely want to have those dust removed once it's time for a service. There is also a very small ding on the sapphire crystal, but it does not bother me as much as the dusts.

Absolutely a beautiful watch. The wrist presence is great. The dial is clean and very legible. The lacquered blue hands are not on par as the heated ones found on the Laco or Stowa, but they are not too bad. The ETA 2824 inside still ticks strong and loud, and I really enjoy the ticking noises that the movement makes. Being a big fan of the 2824, I know this faithful movement won't let me down at all.

Not sure who can service this Debaufre Flieger. I guess it doesn't hurt to ask Steinhart if they can service it, but they probably won't do it. I will probably have it done locally. I mean, it is a simple watch with just 3 hands and a very ordinary ETA 2824 in it. Any good watchmakers can probably service it well.


----------



## muchacho_

I've been wearing this Steinhart Flieger two days in a row 

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Tony A.H

took out the Bronzo today for some Fresh Air.. 
"i think she could also use a little bit of Tan ;-) " .


----------



## JSal

@ senna89wc12,

Steinhart can and will service the watch but there is no need to send it to them if it has a 2824 as you stated.

Any local watchmaker can do a service on it. Just make sure you find a reputable one with references. 

Now if you had the Steinhart Replica 55 pcs. LE from that era which has a Unitas with modified central seconds hand, then I would say that you needed a real specialist. 

I own one and when it comes time to service it, I will be doing a lot of research to find just the right man for the job before I hand it over to someone.


----------



## senna89wc12

JSal said:


> @ senna89wc12,
> 
> Steinhart can and will service the watch but there is no need to send it to them if it has a 2824 as you stated.
> 
> Any local watchmaker can do a service on it. Just make sure you find a reputable one with references.
> 
> Now if you had the Steinhart Replica 55 pcs. LE from that era which has a Unitas with modified central seconds hand, then I would say that you needed a real specialist.
> 
> I own one and when it comes time to service it, I will be doing a lot of research to find just the right man for the job before I hand it over to someone.


Thanks for your reply JSal! Yes the watch is powered by a 2824. I do have a watchmaker in my local area who has excellent reputation so for sure I will bring it to him. I will see what I need to do for this watch. The main priority is to remove the dust inside the crystal. If the movement needs servicing I will no hesitate to do it because this watch is 8 years old already. The gaskets are probably old too so to ensure water resistance I will want to get it done as well. I don't really care too much about WR and as long as this watch can retain its original 3/5 atm I will be more than happy.

So far the movement runs perfectly. I don't see any time lost or gain after having it on the wrist for an entire day. Will see what the watchmaker will say.


----------



## noregrets

Another of Riker's finest on one of my all-time favorite Steinis.


----------



## Watchfreek

Since we're in a bit of a fleiger mode...


----------



## Sao

Blew the dust off the box for this today.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGp-Bk-MShj/

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

Watchfreek said:


> Since we're in a bit of a fleiger mode...


Is it the 47mm Gnomon Boutique Edition? Looks great.


----------



## senna89wc12

First official day on the wrist. Not too bad except the eye catching dusts inside the crystal. Looking forward to have it overhauled soon. Nevertheless, pretty good considering that it is a 8 year old watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

senna89wc12 said:


> Is it the 47mm Gnomon Boutique Edition? Looks great.


Thanks mate. No, it's a modified current model A-dial.  Not quite as special as yours. Excellent find!


----------



## nyboy

Steinhart Ocean GMT. My first photo post on the site. Picked this up from a member earlier this week. Was on the fence at first, but I'm glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## nyboy

Another of my recently acquired GMT, but resized. Hope this works..........


----------



## T-hunter

Maxi LE on worn canvas zulu...


----------



## Lord99

OVM2 on sand canvas


----------



## sasha

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks mate. No, it's a modified current model A-dial.  Not quite as special as yours. Excellent find!


looks special to me.
didn't notice the dial till you mentioned it. love it


----------



## Watchfreek

sasha said:


> looks special to me.
> didn't notice the dial till you mentioned it. love it


You missed the crown. They don't use this crown anymore


----------



## senna89wc12

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks mate. No, it's a modified current model A-dial.  Not quite as special as yours. Excellent find!


Looks great! For me it is just as special. Where did you find that dial?

Meanwhile, I have sent my watch to my watchmaker for an overhaul. He said the movement does not need cleaning because the amplitude of the balance is still good. For a watch made in 2008 this is very impressive. I did not notice any time gain or loss so this is good news. Sometime next week I should have it back.

The certification that comes with this watch in the package really makes the watch popped. Very happy that I have found this rare bird.


----------



## pop4

Said goodbye to my cyclops-free Ocean One Green earlier this evening. I miss the green bezel already, the way it changes in different lighting conditions.


20160618 Photo 001


20160618 Photo 002


----------



## Watchfreek

senna89wc12 said:


> Looks great! For me it is just as special. Where did you find that dial?
> 
> Meanwhile, I have sent my watch to my watchmaker for an overhaul. He said the movement does not need cleaning because the amplitude of the balance is still good. For a watch made in 2008 this is very impressive. I did not notice any time gain or loss so this is good news. Sometime next week I should have it back.
> 
> The certification that comes with this watch in the package really makes the watch popped. Very happy that I have found this rare bird.
> 
> View attachment 8477890
> View attachment 8477898


Thanks again. After repeatedly bugging my AD for it, he managed to locate the sterile dial for me. I guess it was from their parts bin, like the crown. My guess is they don't make them anymore, but some may be reserved for the Gnomon edition.

It's awesome that you managed to get it with the paperwork intact. I didn't realize they issued this particular Limited Edition for the Debaufre as well. I wonder whether the limited numbers specified included both brands.

Edit: 333 of the Steinhart equivalent (the "Nav B Uhr Limited Edition") were produced so the 200 Defaubre's would have been a separate lot.


----------



## senna89wc12

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks again. After repeatedly bugging my AD for it, he managed to locate the sterile dial for me. I guess it was from their parts bin, like the crown. My guess is they don't make them anymore, but some may be reserved for the Gnomon edition.
> 
> It's awesome that you managed to get it with the paperwork intact. I didn't realize they issued this particular Limited Edition for the Debaufre as well. I wonder whether the limited numbers specified included both brands.
> 
> Edit: 333 of the Steinhart equivalent (the "Nav B Uhr Limited Edition") were produced so the 200 Defaubre's would have been a separate lot.


That's very nice of your AD to be able to find that sterile dial for you. That makes your watch one of a kind. I realized that Gnomon doesn't sell their own LE anymore so I think they have discontinued that watch.


It's just pure luck that the paperwork is still there with the watch after all these years.

Yes, 200 pieces were made for the Defaubre and 333 pieces for Steinhart.

I have opened a new thread for further discussion of this classic watch. I realize this is a picture thread so I won't write paragraph after another in it. I am sure I will be excited to look at this watch years after years after today.


----------



## dan_bsht

The OVM on its bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## montres




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkev

Marine Chronometer today. Seldom see this piece here.


----------



## JSal

Really? I recently posted mine with the Premium Edition movement a couple of months ago and noregrets also has a Premium Edition and he's posted his several times, and once not too long ago either.

But I cannot argue the point that it's always nice to see one so don't be shy and and share some more of that beauty or any others you have anytime. 

Maybe take a nice shot of the movement so we see which edition it is.

There was the Premium Edition of course, and then the older standard edition with its beautiful decorative Geneva Circulaire Stripes and Gold Steinhart S-Crown Logo applied to the bridge plate. Or the current edition which is now gold plated and is decorated with regular Geneva Stripes.


----------



## zkev

JSal said:


> Really? I recently posted mine with the Premium Edition movement a couple of months ago and noregrets also has a Premium Edition and he's posted his several times, and once not too long ago either.
> 
> But I cannot argue the point that it's always nice to see one so don't be shy and and share some more of that beauty or any others you have anytime.
> 
> Maybe take a nice shot of the movement so we see which edition it is.
> 
> There was the Premium Edition of course, and then the older standard edition with its beautiful decorative Geneva Circulaire Stripes and Gold Steinhart S-Crown Logo applied to the bridge plate. Or the current edition which is now gold plated and is decorated with regular Geneva Stripes.


As requested, here is the movement (not a perfect shot due to the lighting in the office). I'm not sure which edition but pretty sure it's the standard model.


----------



## JSal

Yup, that's the current standard edition model with gold plated movement and thanks for the pic.

The Premium which was made some years ago in limited numbers but not as a limited edition and the bridges are silver in color. 
The most noticeable features are the Swan Neck Regulation, round Circulaire Geneva Stripes, and Steinhart name and logo engraved into the bridge plate and gold filled.

The older and discontinued standard edition movement looked the same as the Premium but lacked the Swan Neck Regulation.

This is the Marine Chronometer II Premium movement with Swan Neck Regulation. 








This is the older discontinued standard edition Marine Chronometer II movement. 








This is the movement from the Original Marine Chronometer which was 47mm


----------



## MrDagon007

Doesn t the premium also have to little screws in the balance wheel?


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> Doesn t the premium also have to little screws in the balance wheel?


Yes Tom it has a lot features but I didn't think it necessary to list them all.

But since you brought it up...


----------



## TheGanzman

JSal said:


> Yes Tom it has a lot features but I didn't think it necessary to list them all.
> 
> But since you brought it up...
> 
> View attachment 8507274


...there will be a test on this on Friday...


----------



## zkev

Wearing the Ocean 1 today.


----------



## twintop




----------



## drhr

Just in, loving it!!!


----------



## Ofacertainage

*New arrival...*

Vintage Dual Time....


----------



## JSal

*Re: New arrival...*



Ofacertainage said:


> Vintage Dual Time....


Now you need to pick up a Steinhart Mesh Bracelet to go with it.

I can tell you from personal experience it looks amazing on the watch.


----------



## twintop

*Re: New arrival...*

It's good to have options


----------



## Tigris

Todays steiny


----------



## montres




----------



## sin_rasm

I think I need just _ one_ more..









Maybe a PVD/DLC next time?


----------



## JSal

sin_rasm said:


> I think I need just _ one_ more..
> 
> View attachment 8531682
> 
> 
> Maybe a PVD/DLC next time?


I'm sorry but it was driving me nuts to look at your picture upside down...


----------



## knezz

Relaxing


----------



## twintop




----------



## Vindic8

Did some work on it this afternoon. Swapped the ceramic bezel insert for the more legible aluminum one and removed the cyclops. I like this much better.


----------



## Dec1968

Vindic8 said:


> Did some work on it this afternoon. Swapped the ceramic bezel insert for the more legible aluminum one and removed the cyclops. I like this much better.


I agree. That looks awesome.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

Great minds Twintop! I see you've ditched the mesh too


----------



## nyboy

Ocean One Red and recently purchased GMT.


----------



## dan_bsht

nyboy said:


> Ocean One Red and recently purchased GMT.
> View attachment 8566530


I love the vintage GMT I can see one in my near future 😆

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Portland

It's a "Bond" kind of day today.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

My OVM Maxi LE on distressed black Gunny canvas!


----------



## MrDagon007

I wore this one last saturday, on the official titanium bracelet. It was my first Steinhart, bought 5 more afterwards.

Yes my bezel is quite oxidised, part of the charm. The bronze gives a nice contrast to that sea of grey titanium elsewhere on the watch.

A cool and original yet chunky watch with real flexibility thanks to the bezels.
Somehow I've outgrown it (don't wear it often nowadays) but it is still cool.


----------



## noregrets

My newest Steini, an MO Blue, on a JPH Super 100. I love this combo.


----------



## sickondivers

I'm posting on this thread because I'm quite impressed with the Steinhart OCEAN BLACK DLC . I own several watches and have had my share of PVD / DLC's . I sort of stopped buying DLC divers because I always grow tired of them. This Steinhart might stay in rotation a while....In my opinion the best bang for your buck in their affordables , C3 is like a torch. Sort of a matte 95% black finish, black background on date window, slightly domed crystal . It's very well done.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> A cool and original yet chunky watch with real flexibility thanks to the bezels.
> Somehow I've outgrown it (don't wear it often nowadays) but it is still cool.


It's no secret Tom that your tastes and evolved backward to the era of the late 60's and early 70's when every watchmaker was competing to see who could create the flattest and thinnest movement thus producing a more slender watch.

Time to put your Apollon up on F29 to give her new life and find her a new home with an owner who appreciates her for her robust manly tool watch looks and stand out wrist presence.


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> It's no secret Tom that your tastes and evolved backward to the era of the late 60's and early 70's when every watchmaker was competing to see who could create the flattest and thinnest movement thus producing a more slender watch.
> 
> Time to put your Apollon up on F29 to give her new life and find her a new home with an owner who appreciates her for her robust manly tool watch looks and stand out wrist presence.


Actually, an incorrect perception. Expandd rather than evolved. I enjoy a variety of watches from approx 36 to approx 50 mm in my collection and my personal top 5 (no particular order) are these:

44mm Rado


















(I think, can't measure now) 48mm Tuna


















42mm Damasko, not especially slender:









44mm Steinhart premium flieger, slender:









The bigger variant Apple watch, indeed quite compact.









And for holidays this 50mm+ pilotish G shock









Coming back to the Apollon, it is simply that the Tuna has totally captured my heart when it comes to chunky manly watches. Indeed perhaps I should let someone else enjoy the Apollon full time.

As an aside, on my recent birthday I broke my 6 months refraining from buying and pre-ordered the MKII Hawkinge. Indeed, compact at 38, but, man, just look at that beauty!









As another aside, and totally inline with your prediction, today I wore this indeed small 36mm made in India handwind beauty, bought new in Mumbai a good year ago. Looks great on a suit!









Cheers.


----------



## JSal

I guess I was thrown off by your first statement above where you said you had "outgrown" your "chunky" Apollon. 

The Tuna... well, that's a love it or hate it kind of watch. The whole "Can of Tuna" look is a bit much for me but the watch has a tremendous following with the Seiko faithful.

The Rado, Damasko, and Steinhart are nice. The G-Shock is in a league all its own as it's a plastic quartz watch. The one you chose is nice and I've been contemplating the purchase of the Master of G, Mudmaster GWG 1000-1A3. There air a couple of other models I'm looking at too, one being the GPS signal reception model GPW 1000RD-4A.

The 38mm mkII is a very nice vintage military design, but way too small for my tatste, and the 36mm Indian made dress watch is very tasteful and simplistic design but again, extremely too small for my taste.

I'm not sure how the Tuna and the Apollon compete in your collection for wrist time. They look completely different. The Tuna looks like nothing else in the world and is easily spotted and recognizable by just about any watch collector in the world. 

But if the Apollon must go, then it must go... The good thing to remember is that it is still for sale from Steinhart and if you change your mind in the future you can always buy another one.


----------



## JSal

Deleted Accidental Double Post


----------



## MrDagon007

Thanks John for your feedback.

I think you'd like the Mudmaster, it is UTTERLY manly and should be a great holiday watch. I was tempted myself. I picked my pilotish g shock partly because of the relatively (for a g shock) understated all analogue pilot look and still good ergonomics. Perfect without worries on holidays.

Fyi my tuna is a classic base model, with a dedicated high quality quartz movement - look up 7c46 it is interesting and we both know that you now indirectly love seiko movements ;-) 
The automatic tunas are bigger still. But I wanted the classic one.

A few more notes of possible interest:

- The Rado chrono is lovely and was very well, unbeatably well in fact priced at Ashford during black friday. It has a modified Valjoux variant with 60hr pr and also 1 big irritation: date setting with a recessed button. I usually don't bother setting the date.

The damasko is famous for being scratch resistant and indeed the case looks still new but interestingly a few shiny needle spots appeared on the otherwise overengineered bracelet, it looks like these happened when links were rubbing against each other when taking off or on, after all other links are among the few items of similar hardness the bracelet comes in contact with.

I notice that being a gentlemen you preferred to say nothing about the apple watch if you can't say anything nice 
In my experience it is very practical during working hours, wearing it now. And in stainless it looks even acceptable on a suit.

You probably know that the mkii hawkinge is a homage to the jlc/iwc pilot watch for the RAF in the 1950s and I think 60s. The original was 36, happy they brought it to 38. I would have preferred 40 as a modern compromise but still I am quite curious how it will wear.

I like the Apollon but I simply have too many watches that see little wrist time, and with hopefully family expansion coming I would rather be seen as a dad with a limited number of good quality things rather than an accumulator, hence...

For info my runner up watches - still worn regularly, and I will refrain from pictures here - are a seiko sarg012 (42 I think and you have to google it, it looks like a surprisingly nice lovechild of a dressed watch and a military watch), a 40mm orient star standard date dv02003w (a bit aqua terraish, great on a suit), an O1 vjntage gmt on leather, a rado original diver xl which is truly funky and wears like 42, a 43mm (I think) Gerlach Tokkotai. All these making for a nice box of approx 10, enough.

Surprisingly for myself, while I love my O2 yellow and my military 42, I don't seem to wear them often. But when I DO, they bring me a smile.


----------



## JSal

I'm familiar with the original Quartz 48 Tuna. Very well loved in the Seiko community. 

The Apple watch... well, yeah... not much to say there. I have no love for Apple and to me the Apple watch is not really a watch. 

It's an electronic wrist worn extension of your smart phone. 

My love lies with the nostalgia, warmth and charm that only a mechanical watch can bring. Simply a pure mechanical marvel that dates back about 500 hundred years.


----------



## grantgreen

Steinhart 5513/Military Hommage


----------



## twintop




----------



## andyk8




----------



## JSal

twintop said:


> View attachment 8594634


Interesting use of expansion foam insulation as a backdrop for the photo.

The lines and curves give a feeling of the oceans waves, currents, and sea foam.

Nice job...


----------



## TheGanzman

JSal said:


> Interesting use of expansion foam insulation as a backdrop for the photo.
> 
> The lines and curves give a feeling of the oceans waves, currents, and sea foam.
> 
> Nice job...


Geez - *I* thought it was his breakfast! : -))


----------



## Vindic8

TheGanzman said:


> Geez - *I* thought it was his breakfast! : -))


I was guessing he was a surgeon. "Dang, we have to go back in, I forgot my watch!"


----------



## pallas

Nav B-Uhr Baltic Sea 25/100


----------



## twintop

JSal said:


> Interesting use of expansion foam insulation as a backdrop for the photo.
> 
> The lines and curves give a feeling of the oceans waves, currents, and sea foam.
> 
> Nice job...


Thank you, it's actually molten PET plastic that has hardened.

I thought it gave a nice backdrop and JSal gave the perfect description.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Soulspawn

That's an awesome picture, madmrB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

it's Hot. Humid. and sticky today. hoping for some Patina action


----------



## twintop




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## stylus

The Ocean One Black keeps me company until my Ocean One GMT Black arrives! b-)


----------



## sin_rasm

Getting ready for summer vacation...


----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

noregrets said:


> My newest Steini, an MO Blue, on a JPH Super 100. I love this combo.
> 
> View attachment 8568810
> 
> 
> View attachment 8568818


I WANT that watch and strap please.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> I WANT that watch and strap please.
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Eh? Don't you have one already, or was that yours?


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Eh? Don't you have one already, or was that yours?


Hahaha yes someone took it.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watchfreek

Took? Poor boy.. Figured! Lol


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> I WANT that watch and strap please.
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Hahaha, thank you Asrar for calling me out on this one.

I picked this stunning piece up from you a few weeks back and yet did not credit you in its debut post. Thank you my friend for passing that beauty on to me. You definitely won't be getting this one back. 

The Super 100 strap from James I think is the perfect compliment to it.

It looks like you got the drop on all of us with that Ocean One Bronze prototype. At a fraction of the cost of the Tudor how can you go wrong? A head-turner for sure.


----------



## JSal

Hey Asrar,

Long time brother. I figured once you got the dealership that we would see less of you because of the time you need to put in to make it work. 

I wish you all the best in your venture and may God bless you with success. 

P.S. Everything worked out on my end with that thing we spoke about, although they gave me such a hard time and stressed me out terribly. Something I didn't need with all that I've been going through. I had to go up the chain two levels before I could speak with anyone intelligent and get any satisfaction. They are such idiots at the lower level. It's like trying to reason with a robot who is only programmed to do and say one thing.


----------



## JSal

ChristopherChia said:


>


With the lighting of the picture it makes the OV-GMT look like it has a DLC case.

I usually don't go for the vintage style in a DLC, but that is one I would buy if Günter decided to make a few.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Bill my brother I was only joking man. No credit due at all. It's your watch and you always had an eye for this one. It wanted to come to you. I want to see more of it on your wrist here mate.

You are right this O1Bronze is a marvel. I am humbled at having it. It's a rare beauty with a very very deep sentimental value. Beats the Tudor any day in feel, fit and surely price.

John my mentor and dear friend. Been busy yes and working things pre dealership is even more difficult. I am going to be visible though don't you worry.

Thank god that got sorted. I am so so sorry for it happening in the first place. Not just wrong time, this kind of a thing shouldn't happen for you at anytime.

I have made a huge issue for them globally by raising a major complain against them as they did the mistake of issuing two invoices for the same service. Will talk to you over email more about it. Such idiots man. I know exactly what you mean by talking to robots. Employees of the same company here in the Middle East at laughing openly on mail at their counterparts in USA for their dumbness.

Anyways here some more of the Bronze Beauty

Today on the extra strap that came with the KIGA. Fits beautifully.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets

Stunning combo Asrar.


----------



## Riker

Agreed... Spot on Asrar...!



noregrets said:


> Stunning combo Asrar.


----------



## JSal

OMG Asrar, that's a stunning combo and the second I saw it I felt I had to have it for my incoming Ocean Bronze.

Who made that strap for the KIGA... was it a Gunny Custom or a off the rack Rios1931 that I can find in the Steinhart strap section. 

I have to have one so I need to know who made it.


----------



## Soulspawn

I second jsal.... Must get that strap! Looks perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> I second jsal.... Must get that strap! Looks perfect!


I would have had one now if I didn't give up my reserved KIGA serial number to my friend Bill.

I shot Bill an email to ask him who made the strap. I'm sure he will know as Bill is very into straps.

By the way, Bill has got his KIGA up for sale right now in the WUS sales corner if anyone is interested in an amazing Bronze Chronograph with an even more amazing brushed grey dial, and a great serial number 221 of 222


----------



## Watchfreek

Asrar said its "the spare KIGA" Strap which is just the #262. The other, as everyone knows is by Gunny.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Asrar said its "the spare KIGA" Strap which is just the #262. The other, as everyone knows is by Gunny.


I know he said it was the spare strap but I wasn't sure it was the 262.

I own the 262 and color wise it looks different. But with that strap there has been a wide variation of coloration at times due to differences in hide.

I know there was a Gunny that came with it. I reserved watch serial number #221 when it first came out but changed my mind later on for financial reasons and transferred my reservation to Bill.

If the strap is the 262 then I already have one that came with the first edition of the Maxi. I actually prefer straight no taper so I ordered a strap #265 which is essentially the same strap but is 22/22 instead of 22/18.

The #265 is the strap that comes with the Marine Officer.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Asrar said its "the spare KIGA" Strap which is just the #262. The other, as everyone knows is by Gunny.


I just checked the Steinhart website and also examined Arar's photos and what he actually wrote. _(Today on the extra strap that came with the KIGA. Fits beautifully)_ and I put the information together.

My conclusion is that the strap that is on Asrar's Ocean Bronze is actually the Gunny.

The #262 is the strap that is officially considered the strap that comes with the watch and is on the watch when it arrives.

The Gunny strap included is listed as an "accessory" and is essentially a similar strap of padded brown leather.

The main differences between them are the #262 is tapered 22/18 and the Gunny is a straight cut 22/22 and has a lighter colored stitching and a higher quality leather.

See the screenshot below from the KIGA page on the Steinhart website.


----------



## Watchfreek

GOSH! Somehow I Knew this would happen!

Let's just say it's either the Gunny or #262..... 

Being the brand whore than Asrar is, I expected him to say it is a Gunny when it is. Also, I knew besides other brands' straps, he's mostly used the Gunny on it, so logic tells me he would consider the #262 a "spare"?

Yes, as I have repeatedly said on many threads before, I have seen very different versions of the #262 (and the #265, the non-tapered version). I have a very shiney and smooth #265 and one like that for the #265, but I also have nubuck/seude-like finishes on my other #262 and #265. I trust you require photos to prove it?

Just trying to help out with a quick answer since you seemed to be desperately looking for an answer mate......

P.S. I know what the Kiga comes with, I have one.....


----------



## Watchfreek

And if you want to get really picky here's my contribution:

1) the Gunny, at least my one, is not as padded as that one in the photo and darker. 

2) might be the photo but the strap doesn't look as tapered as it should be, if it was a #262. I wasn't confident in posting that it is a 262 for this reason but went with what he said. I'm inclined to think it is the #265, that I know he has (previously shown with his Nero).


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> GOSH! Somehow I Knew this would happen!
> 
> Let's just say it's either the Gunny or #262.....
> 
> Being the brand whore than Asrar is, I expected him to say it is a Gunny when it is. Also, I knew besides other brands' straps, he's mostly used the Gunny on it, so logic tells me he would consider the #262 a "spare"?
> 
> Yes, as I have repeatedly said on many threads before, I have seen very different versions of the #262 (and the #265, the non-tapered version). I have a very shiney and smooth #265 and one like that for the #265, but I also have nubuck/seude-like finishes on my other #262 and #265. I trust you require photos to prove it?
> 
> Just trying to help out with a quick answer since you seemed to be desperately looking for an answer mate......
> 
> P.S. I know what the Kiga comes with, I have one.....


I guess your eyesight is off tonight.

If you look back at one of my previous posts I said that there has been color variation and inconsistently with the #262 and since the 265 is basically the same strap the same inconsistencies apply.

I originally just posted to get the word straight from the horses mouth about which strap it was.

You are the one that had to post your opinion of which one you thought it was which started the thing.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> I guess your eyesight is off tonight.
> 
> If you look back at one of my previous posts I said that there has been color variation and inconsistently with the #262 and since the 265 is basically the same strap the same inconsistencies apply.
> 
> I originally just posted to get the word straight from the horses mouth about which strap it was.
> 
> You are the one that had to post your opinion of which one you thought it was which started the thing.


John, if that's the way to feel about it, fine. I butted my nose into it but aren't you trying to look for help here, or you would have contacted Asrar directly? I'm not looking for gratitude but hey, I'm trying to help so you don't need to wait.

I read what you wrote. That's why I wrote a confirmation in agreement, at the start of my comment - "yes".....


----------



## Soulspawn

Thanks watchfreek and jsal. Just saw the 262 on the steinhart website and might take the plunge on it (or the 265) for my stowa 1938. Been looking for a decent strap for it for awhile now as I'm wanting something different from the rios I have it on atm.

As a side note, I never knew steinhart had so many straps available on their site! Guess I've always just gone straight to the 3rs party providers without fully appreciating the online store.

Now..... To resist adding an ocean 1 bronze to my cart on the way out. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Good luck on your decision Wen, lol. Just be aware that there is a possibility that the texture you end up with may not be like the pictures. Not a very good pic but here's three variants that I have:


----------



## Soulspawn

I like this lottery style ordering! 
As with anything bought on the internet..... Colour, size and quality is always a gamble!

Although with steinhart, I'm pretty confident on the quality and size aspect. Happy to take a punt on the shade of brown.... But Mr Gunter will get a strongly worded email if I receive a pink strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Good luck on your decision Wen, lol. Just be aware that there is a possibility that the texture you end up with may not be like the pictures. Not a very good pic but here's three variants that I have:


well that's understandable.
each Cow is a little different from the other (just like people ). so One Batch of Straps will vary in look, texture, & Color to the other Batch.

in the end. Brown is still king among most Colors.


----------



## twintop




----------



## glengoyne17

Finally put the Steinhart Black Sea on Rubber after always having it on bracelet. Quite like it. Very comfy as well.


----------



## asrar.merchant

John, buddy so sorry for the late reply and for having caused some harsh messages between good friends.

The strap I used the other day was the spare strap I got with the KIGA Kit. It's not the gunny. It's the other strap.

Let me hunt the number up for you. Opps I can't seem to see the exact strap on the site.

The 262 I belive is the strap that came with the Ocean 1 Vintage (if you opted for the leather strap option). And the 265 to my eye doesn't look like the one at all.

I don't think this strap, the one i used is available on their site for sale. I am not 100% sure if it's a RIOS but my big blind guess would be it is a RIOS. Maybe RIOS still have these straps on sale.

The strap I used is padded, massively tapered 22/18 and shiny too.

Thanks for the good comments friends. I can tell you every shade of brown and black looks wonderful on this bronze.

JPH strap on it rules though, I should say.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Sixracer

glengoyne17 said:


> Finally put the Steinhart Black Sea on Rubber after always having it on bracelet. Quite like it. Very comfy as well.


I want one of these so bad!


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> John, buddy so sorry for the late reply and for having caused some harsh messages between good friends.
> 
> The strap I used the other day was the spare strap I got with the KIGA Kit. It's not the gunny. It's the other strap.
> 
> Let me hunt the number up for you. Opps I can't seem to see the exact strap on the site.
> 
> The 262 I belive is the strap that came with the Ocean 1 Vintage (if you opted for the leather strap option). And the 265 to my eye doesn't look like the one at all.
> 
> I don't think this strap, the one i used is available on their site for sale. I am not 100% sure if it's a RIOS but my big blind guess would be it is a RIOS. Maybe RIOS still have these straps on sale.
> 
> The strap I used is padded, massively tapered 22/18 and shiny too.
> 
> Thanks for the good comments friends. I can tell you every shade of brown and black looks wonderful on this bronze.
> 
> JPH strap on it rules though, I should say.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Don't worry about it Asrar. Dave and I occasionally do this and there is really nothing to it. We go back and forth and the same day or a day later we are emailing each other laughing about it or something else.

When you solve the mystery of which strap it is please drop me an email or PM with the answer.


----------



## Relo60

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


Is that a black bezel on the Ocean Bronze? If it is, that's exactly what I had in mind other than the standard green,dark and light brown.

I asked Steinhart if they could install a black ceramic bezel (in their accessories section) on the Ocean Bronze I am planning to order. They said I'd have to use my own watchmaker to install it. All the models sold out quickly and they
are expecting another batch next week. Oh well.


----------



## Relo60

My contribution to the photo gallery.


----------



## twintop




----------



## OkiFrog

This just arrived!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## redtissot

asrar.merchant said:


> Bill my brother I was only joking man. No credit due at all. It's your watch and you always had an eye for this one. It wanted to come to you. I want to see more of it on your wrist here mate.
> 
> You are right this O1Bronze is a marvel. I am humbled at having it. It's a rare beauty with a very very deep sentimental value. Beats the Tudor any day in feel, fit and surely price.
> 
> John my mentor and dear friend. Been busy yes and working things pre dealership is even more difficult. I am going to be visible though don't you worry.
> 
> Thank god that got sorted. I am so so sorry for it happening in the first place. Not just wrong time, this kind of a thing shouldn't happen for you at anytime.
> 
> I have made a huge issue for them globally by raising a major complain against them as they did the mistake of issuing two invoices for the same service. Will talk to you over email more about it. Such idiots man. I know exactly what you mean by talking to robots. Employees of the same company here in the Middle East at laughing openly on mail at their counterparts in USA for their dumbness.
> 
> Anyways here some more of the Bronze Beauty
> 
> Today on the extra strap that came with the KIGA. Fits beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Morning asrar, been a while,. This looks stunning. I wasn't gonna buy it but looks like its the next one on the list.


twintop said:


> View attachment 8669418


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus

Another day, another shot!


----------



## therion




----------



## therion




----------



## twintop




----------



## jaspert




----------



## twintop

Spent the weekend in Germany, enjoying the scenery of the Mosel area. In the background is the Reichsburg of Cochem.


----------



## Soulspawn

twintop said:


> Spent the weekend in Germany, enjoying the scenery of the Mosel area. In the background is the Reichsburg of Cochem.


Great shot and lovely watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

One of my favorite Steinis and in my opinion a very worthy homage to the Mare Nostrum.

Perhaps with this buckle we have instead the Cael Nostrum... 

(Anyone who actually speaks Latin please forgive my Google Translate butchering)


----------



## Heiner

Still nice... :-!


----------



## twintop

Rocking the Military47 for our Belgian National Holiday


----------



## Sixracer

No matter how hard I try I always end up with a bunch of Oceans. They are just so good! Don't think I'll ever part with these.


----------



## -DOOMED-

I really dig this thing (it's quite a bit of watch for the money):


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Heiner




----------



## ChristopherChia

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8818570


The finishing looks good even up close!


----------



## stylus




----------



## senna89wc12

The Nav B-Uhr LE is finally fully refurbished. The watch now has a new crystal from Steinhart to replace to old one which was chipped inside. No more dust inside the dial. The whole movement assembly moved whenever the crown was pushed in. My watchmaker was able to add a few more screws onto the movement and as well tighten the caseback ring to make the movement more stable. I didn't expect the inside of the caseback was so beautifully finished and I was able to see the inside of the watch the first time. My watchmaker said this watch is beautifully finished. Quite a lot of work on both my and the watchmaker side to make this watch new again and I hope it is worth it. Don't really want to get a brand new 47mm Nav B just for the sake of the larger case because this watch is definitely more special than any new Nav B offerings currently.


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Heiner

Visited Günter the other day and met an old dream...


----------



## mtbkr65

Currently at three but could definitely see another one shortly!


----------



## WRXtranceformed

Pepsi Ocean Forty-Four on OEM engineer bracelet. Love this hard to find watch:


----------



## Vindic8




----------



## dan_bsht

Vindic8 said:


>


I'm starting to believe that I really need one of those in my life very soon 
Great pics by the way

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Heiner

New 18mm Bronze buckle - tapered strap possible!


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## sondthvtc

My watch arrived today. Super excited


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Dec1968

sondthvtc said:


> View attachment 8851466
> 
> 
> My watch arrived today. Super excited


Is that the 2.5 from Gnomon?

David


----------



## sondthvtc

Dec1968 said:


> Is that the 2.5 from Gnomon?
> 
> David


No, It's MK2 version I ordered directly from Steinhart homepage , Mk2.5 from gnomon has a differrent hour and second hand


----------



## Dec1968

sondthvtc said:


> No, It's MK2 version I ordered directly from Steinhart homepage , Mk2.5 from gnomon has a differrent hour and second hand


Different hour and second hand? I think you're things of the first Maxi they made with a date window.....

David


----------



## sondthvtc

Dec1968 said:


> Different hour and second hand? I think you're things of the first Maxi they made with a date window.....
> 
> David


Yeah exactly, I want to mention this watch forums.watchuseek.com/f74/steinhart-ocean-1-vintage-maxi-limited-edition-2687769.html (Sorry I can not paste link)

Sorry for my mislead information


----------



## twintop

a quick and dirty pic of the Military47 while waiting at the veterinary, this is a difficult watch to keep clean and scratch free .


----------



## Ticker1

In the evening...


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## sondthvtc

Green in the darkness, however it fades too fast


----------



## Lord99

Nice pic however...


----------



## sondthvtc

Hi, it's me again. New shot for today.


----------



## 818Guy

New for me this week.


----------



## twintop

A good bottle of gin and the Military47


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> A good bottle of gin and the Military47
> 
> View attachment 8890890


Cheers to that.
i Love Gin.

wearing the B Dial today


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## sondthvtc

Tony A.H said:


> Cheers to that.
> i Love Gin.
> 
> wearing the B Dial today


Flawless :like:

How big is your wrist


----------



## sin_rasm

Enjoying the scenery...


----------



## Tony A.H

sondthvtc said:


> Flawless :like:
> 
> How big is your wrist


my wrist is 7 inch wide. but it's Flat. also have a big hands and a forearm that looks like a sledgehammer  . all that helps me wear a 47mm .


closer


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol, have you had your spinach today? 😁


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> my wrist is 7 inch wide. but it's Flat. also have a big hands and a forearm that looks like a sledgehammer  . all that helps me wear a 47mm .


Well blow me down... Ahh kah kah kah kah...

I yam what yam and I aintsk no more...


----------



## JSal

OceanOne Bronze with Dark Green Bezel Insert option and grey canvas strap.


----------



## sondthvtc

Wristshot with Sarb065 and Ocean Vintage military, one for formal, one for casual


----------



## twintop

JSal said:


> OceanOne Bronze with Dark Green Bezel Insert option and grey canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 8901370


Congrats, the green bezel and canvas sure make it a stunner. 
So tempted myself, but first up is something bigger, maybe a NavB.


----------



## Tony A.H

lol. wish i were Popeye. i'm a small guy but have a disproportioned Arm.


the Bronzo looks mighty sweet :-! b-). Congratulations..
let the Patina begins.


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Congrats, the green bezel and canvas sure make it a stunner.
> So tempted myself, but first up is something bigger, maybe a NavB.


Lol, someone's hooked on large watches now ? Congrats on making the transition to the "dark side"?.

However, beware that the 47mm Nav's wear a tad bigger than Mil47, although the actual L2L of the Nav is actually a bit smaller.


----------



## twintop

Would never have imagined I'd love wearing the big Military47 so much b-) Changing back to smaller watches feels awkward now 
yeah, I read somewhere the Nav wears bigger. Probably because off the narrower lugs and thinner bezel :think:
Thanks for the heads up though :-!

And here's another shot off the Military47, this is after all a Photo Gallery thread


----------



## Watchfreek

I wrote once about why in my comparison between the two on one of the mil47 threads. I even posted a pic to prove the Nav is physically longer L2L


----------



## asrar.merchant

Return of the Roaring










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Return of the Roaring


Asrar, I bet if I looked closely at those loafers I'd find a missing section of leather as they match that strap identically.

Well, of course you know I'm kidding but the loafers do match that Steinhart #265 strap.

Great pictures, great watch, great loafers, great strap. Job well done sir.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> lol. wish i were Popeye. i'm a small guy but have a disproportioned Arm.


Uh oh Tony... As kids growing up you know what we would to say that person was over doing too much when they had one forearm that was a lot bigger than the other one.












Tony A.H said:


> the Bronzo looks mighty sweet :-! b-). Congratulations..
> let the Patina begins.


Thanks Tony. Sorry I was unable to make it up to see you as I had hoped for this July. But maybe I can make it up for a weekend in August.
I know you're not a baseball fan but maybe we can catch a Red Sox Game. I have a logbook and get it stamped at the stadium of every ballpark I visit.

Or I could do that on my own and we could just have a nice steak and seafood dinner and talk some watches.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## TurboHarm

Military 47 looks real good with the hand set very unique. Yes with the high gloss I can see some polishing every now and then? I know its not the right thing to do but in would look cool bead blasted on the high polish parts? Yikes that's just me Opps!!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Double swiss made reflected on edge od sapphire


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL John. No comments.



on the other hand ;-). even if i'm not a Baseball fan, we still have a lot of other things in common.
so anytime you wish to come to the Beantown please let me know.


----------



## leoric




----------



## ChristopherChia

Tonight's 10:10 shot


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## gaoxing84

My old steinhart OVM 1.0 with faded bezel! learnt how to do it from WUS members!
Sadly, i have sold it to a friend of mine who's enjoying the watch more than i do!


----------



## leoric




----------



## kevtherev




----------



## twintop




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## knezz

Have a nice weekend


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## sin_rasm

Left work early today to tell my folks that we are leaving the country for a gap year abroad.
Celebrating our new adventure with a new watch. Yet another Steiny, love it already...


----------



## TheGanzman

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


"Don't you...step on my blue suede shoes - you can do anything but stay offa my blue suede shoes!" - In my best Elvis singing voice...


----------



## nyboy

asrar.merchant said:


> Bill my brother I was only joking man. No credit due at all. It's your watch and you always had an eye for this one. It wanted to come to you. I want to see more of it on your wrist here mate.
> 
> You are right this O1Bronze is a marvel. I am humbled at having it. It's a rare beauty with a very very deep sentimental value. Beats the Tudor any day in feel, fit and surely price.
> 
> John my mentor and dear friend. Been busy yes and working things pre dealership is even more difficult. I am going to be visible though don't you worry.
> 
> Thank god that got sorted. I am so so sorry for it happening in the first place. Not just wrong time, this kind of a thing shouldn't happen for you at anytime.
> 
> I have made a huge issue for them globally by raising a major complain against them as they did the mistake of issuing two invoices for the same service. Will talk to you over email more about it. Such idiots man. I know exactly what you mean by talking to robots. Employees of the same company here in the Middle East at laughing openly on mail at their counterparts in USA for their dumbness.
> 
> Anyways here some more of the Bronze Beauty
> 
> Today on the extra strap that came with the KIGA. Fits beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Noticed the strap matches the shoelaces. Well done.
Cheers


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## twintop




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Travelller




----------



## twintop




----------



## Travelller




----------



## stylus




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## twintop




----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Houls

Current situation










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## VictorRH

Just joined the club.


----------



## Ticker1

Nav. B II Titan limited


----------



## El Gerto

Today the "brown sugar" OVM2


----------



## sondthvtc

El Gerto said:


> Today the "brown sugar" OVM2


Wow, the bezel is absolutely cool, where can i get it? in the picture it seems to be brown and much nicer compared with the black original one from Steinhart


----------



## El Gerto

You´re right; it´s brown 

I did it by myself 

Just look in your inbox.


----------



## thatguy7778

Yea, that brown bezel looks great you made it completely your own. I wonder if I can email them and let them switch out the stock bezel for a brown one.



El Gerto said:


> You´re right; it´s brown
> 
> I did it by myself
> 
> Just look in your inbox.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop




----------



## nyboy

ChristopherChia said:


> https://c5.staticflickr.com/8/7600/28466436132_cc67fe09b0_k.jpg[/img[/QUOTE]
> Here is mine. [ATTACH=CONFIG]9006289._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## noregrets

Following Heiner's lead and wearing a Marine Officer today.

She's on a nice breathable shark mesh for the heat wave.


----------



## mikekilo725

noregrets said:


> Following Heiner's lead and wearing a Marine Officer today.
> 
> She's on a nice breathable shark mesh for the heat wave.
> 
> View attachment 9009017


Very nice. Whose shark mesh is that?


----------



## noregrets

mikekilo725 said:


> Very nice. Whose shark mesh is that?


Thanks! It is one of the standard ones sold on Ebay, I think I paid about thirty bucks for it last year. It is not as dressy as the Steinhart mesh bracelet, but I love the look of it and it is perfect to wear in hot weather because its open construction allows a lot of airflow through the bracelet.


----------



## mikekilo725

thank you


----------



## dan_bsht

nyboy said:


> Here is mine.
> View attachment 9006289


I really love the vintage GMT. I guess I'll order one soon! Can't really hold it any more 😁
And I don't want to find it out of stock all of a sudden.
If any one wants to part with his, please let me know

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nyboy

the_watchier said:


> I really love the vintage GMT. I guess I'll order one soon! Can't really hold it any more 
> And I don't want to find it out of stock all of a sudden.
> If any one wants to part with his, please let me know
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Sweet watch that seems to go with any type bracelet or strap. Take it out to dinner, or to the dump, it don't care................


----------



## kevtherev

nyboy said:


> Sweet watch that seems to go with any type bracelet or strap. Take it out to dinner, or to the dump, it don't care................


Just placed an order for one. Couldn't hold out any longer.


----------



## marc4pt0

Couple quick phone snaps of my budding Steinhart gang. Left to right, GMT Premium, Ocean Vintage, Maxi, Ocean Bronze, OVM 2.


----------



## nyboy

kevtherev said:


> Just placed an order for one. Couldn't hold out any longer.


kevtherev, Dude, you are on a rampage. You are gonna love the Vintage GMT.
Cheers


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## sticky

O1 GMT


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Heiner

From shiny to extreme shiny in one step...


----------



## Tony A.H

Heiner said:


> From shiny to extreme shiny in one step...


Blingy.
are you wearing your Sun Glasses today b-) ?
looks Great.


----------



## Houls

Cleaning the pool in my OVM


----------



## Soulspawn

Heiner said:


> View attachment 9024593


Great shot. The more I see of the military 47, the more I likey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## nyboy

El Gerto said:


> Today the "brown sugar" OVM2


Ausgezeichnet


----------



## noregrets

El Gerto said:


>


Stunning strap!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1

Nav.B Chrono II from 2009 with German weekday - translation DIE = Dienstag = Tuesday )


----------



## leoric

it's always good time for Marine Timer;-)


----------



## twintop




----------



## sin_rasm

My Steinhart Ocean GMT Black Ceramic with a new rubber strap. 
Keeping track of two time zones is easy with a GMT watch.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## big ned




----------



## El Gerto

noregrets said:


> Stunning strap!


Thanks !

It´s from Matu / Chile, handmade soft black leather, really comfortable to wear


----------



## El Gerto

today the "Brown Sugar"


----------



## twintop




----------



## montres




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

double post.


----------



## Tony A.H

almost forgot how beautiful this one is


----------



## dan_bsht

OVM today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## twintop




----------



## rrrrrlll

El Gerto said:


> today the "Brown Sugar"


It looks good. Would you mind sharing how to make it brown?


----------



## knezz

Tony A.H said:


> almost forgot how beautiful this one is


This is The best looking Steinhart to date.


----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## kevtherev

First day on the wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

While it may only be the first day, be prepared for it to stay on longer.

Whenever I wear mine I find it quite difficult to switch to another.

Enjoy it Kevin and wear it always in the best of health.



kevtherev said:


> First day on the wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

JSal said:


> While it may only be the first day, be prepared for it to stay on longer.
> 
> Whenever I wear mine I find it quite difficult to switch to another.
> 
> Enjoy it Kevin and wear it always in the best of health.


And the more I see it the more I want to order one! I should do it soon ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JSal

the_watchier said:


> And the more I see it the more I want to order one! I should do it soon 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


And rightly so... it's a Classic Homage, to an absolutely Iconic Model and Timeless Design.


----------



## kevtherev

JSal said:


> While it may only be the first day, be prepared for it to stay on longer.
> 
> Whenever I wear mine I find it quite difficult to switch to another.
> 
> Enjoy it Kevin and wear it always in the best of health.


Thank you, John. I think you may be right. It may be tough to get this one off. I really, really like this watch already. And my wife, who is normally pretty indifferent toward my watches, noticed it and said, "I really like that one."


----------



## JSal

kevtherev said:


> Thank you, John. I think you may be right. It may be tough to get this one off. I really, really like this watch already. And my wife, who is normally pretty indifferent toward my watches, noticed it and said, "I really like that one."


Do a Google search for "Steve McQueen Explorer II 1655" and show her the prices and she will think you're a genius for saving so much money by opting to buy the Steinhart homage over the Vintage Rolex that she may give the go-ahead for you to splurge on a couple of more pieces with all the money you saved.


----------



## kevtherev

JSal said:


> Do a Google search for "Steve McQueen Explorer II 1655" and show her the prices and she will think you're a genius for saving so much money by opting to buy the Steinhart homage over the Vintage Rolex that she may give the go-ahead for you to splurge on a couple of more pieces with all the money you saved.


LOL! I like how you think, John! Now I need to figure out which Steinhart to move to the top of my wish-list.


----------



## dan_bsht

JSal said:


> Do a Google search for "Steve McQueen Explorer II 1655" and show her the prices and she will think you're a genius for saving so much money by opting to buy the Steinhart homage over the Vintage Rolex that she may give the go-ahead for you to splurge on a couple of more pieces with all the money you saved.


Lol! But unfortunately didn't work with me. The wife gave me that look.... are you out of my mind kinda look....so I went back to my happy zone!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JSal

the_watchier said:


> Lol! But unfortunately didn't work with me. The wife gave me that look.... are you out of my mind kinda look....so I went back to my happy zone!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


LoL. It was worth a shot right? The alternative could have been a new Steinhart.


----------



## Ticker1

Today the good old Nav.B II from 2009...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop

Switched to the O1V


----------



## El Gerto

my watch-safe 

keep in mind, that she only need a lot less than a second to move to your hand if you try to grab the GMT


----------



## knezz

Ovm first time on SS
Nnn


----------



## sondthvtc

My new nato strap (one navy and one grey), i have bought from C&B, the quality is nice, very smooth and the grey one is absolutely fitted with color in the OVM dial


----------



## sin_rasm

Huston...I've got a problem.. Ocean Vintage Red mk1 where are you? And WTF is a Grovana doing here? (OVR mk1 is off to the mothership to change cracked crystal, a worn Grovana Wildlife(?) with great patina dumped into the mailbox from fleebay and shares the same casing as my loved Ocean Ones)


----------



## El Gerto

new entry today; GMT Black Keramic with new Nato grey/white/black....


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Put the Military47 on a vintage croco leather strap


----------



## noregrets

El Gerto said:


> my watch-safe
> 
> keep in mind, that she only need a lot less than a second to move to your hand if you try to grab the GMT


Awesome shot.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## sondthvtc

twintop said:


> Put the Military47 on a vintage croco leather strap


Very nice watch, how big is your wrist?, I put the military 47 into my wishlist then delete it because of the dial size, my wrist is just slightly above 7 inches


----------



## watchesoff

My first contribution with my OVM, a lumey shot. First Steinhart, crazy impressive, incredible value for money.


----------



## nyboy

Excellent photo and welcome. V2.0 or 2.5?


----------



## JSal

sondthvtc said:


> Very nice watch, how big is your wrist?, I put the military 47 into my wishlist then delete it because of the dial size, my wrist is just slightly above 7 inches


Slightly ABOVE 7 inches?

Personally I think you will be fine. I don't personally own this model but I do own pieces of that size and larger and that wear much larger than the Military 47.

From what I've been told by some members here, the M47 wears smaller than say a Nav.b 47 because of the shape of the lugs.

Just ask Watchfreek as I believe his wrist is 6.75" and he says his M47 wears just fine.


----------



## coffindodger

trying to decide on strap combo for today


----------



## nyboy

coffindodger said:


> trying to decide on strap combo for today


I like the light tan one. Where did you get it?
Cheers


----------



## watchesoff

nyboy said:


> Excellent photo and welcome. V2.0 or 2.5?


Thanks! Is there a way to tell? I got it new this month from Steinhart so I assume it's 2.5 but I read that they were produced for a particular seller, WatchBuys perhaps. The dial certainly isn't light, from some angles it looks almost black. Either way I love it


----------



## JSal

Lisgan said:


> Thanks! Is there a way to tell? I got it new this month from Steinhart so I assume it's 2.5 but I read that they were produced for a particular seller, WatchBuys perhaps. The dial certainly isn't light, from some angles it looks almost black. Either way I love it


If you bought it direct from Steinhart then it's a 2.0

The 2.5 was only sold through Gnomon exclusively.

The only difference is that the dial on the 2.5 is a half shade darker than the 2.0

There is no mechanical or cosmetic difference at all.

The original OVM's had a true black dial and the writing on the dial differed in a several ways. The original which is no longer made is very sought after and commands a premium over the original retail price.

There was also a limited un-serialized run of the original OVM with a DLC finish and very rarely comes up for sale on the secondary market.

Then there were two Limited Edition versions made and also sold exclusively through Gnomon. There was the Ocean Vintage Maxi, and the Ocean Vintage Military Maxi.

While they both had black dials they were not the same shade or texture as the original model OVM. Both Maxi LE's came with Hesalite crystals and special case backs which paid homage the original Rolex military models and had the same British MoD engraving on them.

The latest variation is the 2.5 which only sold through gnomon and as mentioned has a slightly darker grey dial which most people say is so slight it's barely detectable.


----------



## twintop

sondthvtc said:


> Very nice watch, how big is your wrist?, I put the military 47 into my wishlist then delete it because of the dial size, my wrist is just slightly above 7 inches


I have a 7,5" wrist and love wearing the Military47. I was used to wearing watches max 44mm and was a little hesitant to order the Military47. But it really wears very comfortable.
I think the biggest thing that makes it wear smaller is the width of the strap at 24mm and a slightly wider bezel than the other 47mm offering from Steinhart.


----------



## Ticker1

Proteus in sunshine...


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## coffindodger

bought from a member on 1 of the watch sites,$50 gen croc. think he was a strap maker


----------



## watchesoff

JSal said:


> The 2.5 was only sold through Gnomon exclusively.


Ah yeah, Gnomon, I knew it was one of the ADs!



JSal said:


> The original OVM's had a true black dial and the writing on the dial differed in a several ways. The original which is no longer made is very sought after and commands a premium over the original retail price.


I almost pulled the trigger on a v1 on eBay, just couldn't justify the premium. The contrast between the lighter dial and the bezel of the v2 is nice but the "ocean one" font doesn't really match the rest of the text. At least they updated the depth text, which really bugged me.

Still can't believe how good value these are, nothing about it feels cheap. Great watches.


----------



## sondthvtc

OVM looks really good with navy nato strap huh


----------



## Heiner




----------



## rrrrrlll

Heiner said:


> View attachment 9220506


The bronze look so new!


----------



## Heiner

It's nearly unworn, that's all... ;-)


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## nyboy

Lisgan said:


> Thanks! Is there a way to tell? I got it new this month from Steinhart so I assume it's 2.5 but I read that they were produced for a particular seller, WatchBuys perhaps. The dial certainly isn't light, from some angles it looks almost black. Either way I love it


What JSal said. Hit it on the nose.


----------



## Portland




----------



## leoric




----------



## Ticker1

Vintage-Pilot Nav.B II Titan limited


----------



## stevedrk

O1V on Jubilee.










Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

stevedrk said:


> O1V on Jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


Looks great!

What Jubilee bracelet did you use on it?

Wouldn't mind giving that a try myself.

Thanks...


----------



## stevedrk

rdwatch said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What Jubilee bracelet did you use on it?
> 
> Wouldn't mind giving that a try myself.
> 
> Thanks...


Thanks. This is an old Jubilee from my Seiko skx007. Any with hollow end links will work. Simply bend them with your fingers.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Ticker1 said:


> Vintage-Pilot Nav.B II Titan limited


Awesome watch!!!!!


----------



## twintop




----------



## kevtherev

Tough to get this one off the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJays25




----------



## Heiner




----------



## leoric

Sunny, summer weather back in Poland


----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## sticky

Shh! Don't startle the new guy, he's new around here and isn't used to a lot of fuss.


----------



## mikekilo725

O1V, just arrived today


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Nice shot, Twintop!


----------



## hairythomas

I'll play!


----------



## Lord99

New strap just arrived. Exactly the color I wanted (Hirsch Buffalo honey brown)
Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## roguehog

Up close









I don't own enough watches...
Instagram : roguehog
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## noregrets

I'm really enjoying this new Black Label strap from Crown and Buckle on the Bronzo.


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Back to the Military47


----------



## GoJays25




----------



## Ticker1

The new


----------



## noregrets

Nice shots of a beautiful and rarely-seen piece.


----------



## Ticker1

noregrets said:


> Nice shots of a beautiful and rarely-seen piece.


Thanks  I find the combination of the tachymeter scale with the dark grey dial very successful.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## noregrets




----------



## mjmurphy926

Just delivered today. C'mon patina!


----------



## Ticker1

Hardness test in the drizzel...


----------



## Peteworrall

asrar.merchant said:


> No talk,
> 
> Just
> 
> The German StainlessSteelMan
> 
> View attachment 4116065


Awesome, what bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

This one: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/accessoires/bracelet/metalstraps/stahlband-aviation.html


----------



## Fookus

nav B Muster 47mm


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Ticker1 said:


> Hardness test in the drizzel...


Wow, very beautiful......need to start saving and get one for myself.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sticky

My entry to the OVM owners club says hi.


----------



## twintop

The Military47 back on it's OEM leather.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## mikekilo725

O1V on Phoenix MOD Spectre NATO


----------



## twintop

Military47 for fliegerfriday


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## juandg

Ocean One Titanium 500 with the new 2892/A2 Movement


----------



## sticky

Pretty as the proverbial picture.


----------



## pallas

juandg said:


> Ocean One Titanium 500 with the new 2892/A2 Movement


Why did they replace the soprod? Is this new movement well decorated?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Steinhart has updated it's website with pics of the ETA 2892-2 movement, and yes it is a fully decorated movement.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-titanium-500-premium.html


----------



## AdrianC73




----------



## phthano




----------



## knezz




----------



## Lord99

Nice shot and nice strap!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Lord99

Afternoon shot


----------



## twintop




----------



## rrrrrlll

I didn't notice the color of the bezel insert are different in the webpage. But both color matching the design very well.

The two Pepsi.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## gkblues

Fjallrav said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aluminum or ceramic bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fjallrav

gkblues said:


> Aluminum or ceramic bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the ceramic bezel. And the new Steinhart vintage leather from the new bronze O1, with the stainless Steel deployant clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Moonshine Runner

Steinhart Triton 30 ATM Last Edition at Steinhart Espresso Old Vintage&#8230;









&#8230; and at CH Vintage Stingray&#8230;


----------



## coffindodger

Heiner said:


> View attachment 9518338


WOW!! not seen that before, need some details please


----------



## Heiner

Le Mans GT Heritage Limited Edition from 2014, 111 pcs. marked on the dial (here: No. 69/111), Valjoux 7765 NOS


----------



## coffindodger




----------



## ciclismosam

Been away for awhile, but started the weekend right with brunch and my Steinhart. Haven't worn it in awhile but it was great to have it on again and brought back memories of my time living in Germany.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## leoric




----------



## AJPointless

Wrist check: Here's my Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black. Who's wearing what?


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tom_ZG

Casual small friday and pilot premium with soprod


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## noregrets

Nice job capturing that beautiful domed crystal.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## dan_bsht

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9569778


Love it. The aged insert is priceless! Nice work

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## ciclismosam

I haven't worn this in quite awhile. I generally prefer 36 - 42mm watches. But every now and then I like something different, or want to wear a big 44mm pilots watch. And it is so fun to have a change of pace!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YesOk




----------



## rrrrrlll

Bronze and coffee


----------



## twintop




----------



## Broten

Took the Steinhart's out on the deck on this glorious day in Orlando. Thankful that Hurricane Matthew took away the heat and humidity, and we got our power and internet back.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Sixracer

Loving my Ocean Bronze on rubber


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric




----------



## leoric




----------



## twintop




----------



## wis_dad

Nice Twintop! Saw that in IG earlier.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## WhiteCat

Good morning


----------



## twintop

Took out this big boy today


----------



## Broten

Haven't worn the Ocean White GMT on a nato in a while. Forgot how much I love it.


----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## kyru231

My first steinhart


----------



## twintop

Wow kyru231, awesome Steinhart you got there. First time I see this model, could you give us some more info on it?


----------



## Heiner




----------



## AJPointless

Out and about today.
Ocean GMT Black


----------



## Maddog1970

New 47mm Nav B-Uhr......


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B Muster for the coming days .

(older pictures).


----------



## Heiner

Thank you, Tony for reminding me! 









...and that grey/brown/black dial and the beige counters are going well with brown cloth, too!


----------



## Maddog1970

Still the Vintage Nav B for me today...


----------



## Maddog1970

On a green denim strap today....


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## leoric




----------



## kyru231




----------



## twintop

Wow kyru231, awesome Steiny. Would you like to share some more specifics about this watch???


----------



## twintop




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

looks GREAT.
love the Strap . perfect combo.



leoric said:


>


----------



## Ticker1

Marine 44 - Roman not Catholic ;-)


----------



## Pjerome

My latest Steinie on a custom dark green gen Croc. The Green/ Bronze Ocean 1 ... Great lume too. I love this watch and to me it's nicer than my Rolex Root Beer GMT that I wore 27 years. I hope this one lasts as long.


----------



## dan_bsht

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## leoric

Tony A.H said:


> looks GREAT.
> love the Strap . perfect combo.


Thanks a lot!

I'm traying it on different rubber straps...
Here is on strap from Garmin Watch:


----------



## Fookus

steinhart 47 mm Nav B with vintage brown military strap


----------



## Maddog1970

47mm Vintage TI on the factory strap:


----------



## R.Palace

Original O2


----------



## thomisking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

2009 Ocean 1 Vintage "Comex Homage", after my mounting a more correct bezel insert. This proved to be a REAL "struggle", as I had to R&R the bezel insert "pip" from the "Vintage Radium" that was in it to the (correct to the dial/hands) C3. I think it came out GREAT; properly "indexed" too:


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo. 
fits right at home with the falling leaves.


----------



## thomisking

Tony A.H said:


> Bronzo.
> fits right at home with the falling leaves.


Tony, what am I looking at here? I've scoured the Steinhart website and don't recall seeing this version. It is absolutely gorgeous.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Tony A.H said:


> Bronzo.
> fits right at home with the falling leaves.


... and I am wearing the poor man's version ... :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

thomisking said:


> Tony, what am I looking at here? I've scoured the Steinhart website and don't recall seeing this version. It is absolutely gorgeous.


the Bronzo was One of the Limited Edition Marine Chronographs (total of 4).. the last edition *"Nero" *was out last year.

it used to be on their website under the *Limited Edition section*. but it'll probably be there once the Website is complete.
you'll probably get lucky and find one for sale in the secondary market. just keep your eye open ;-). or 2 eyes


----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> ... and I am wearing the poor man's version ... :-d


it's Not a poor man's.. it's another version .
looks Great.b-)


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> it used to be on their website under the *Limited Edition section*. but it'll probably be there once the Website is complete.


It still is on the website, hidden in the GALLERY section. Very few have collected all four variants, all with the same LE number though - it takes real dedication (and a lot of $$)👍😜


----------



## Lord99

Autumn pics from this morning's walk:

















Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> It still is on the website, hidden in the GALLERY section. Very few have collected all four variants, all with the same LE number though - it takes real dedication (and a lot of $$)


 Money ??!. i'm not sure cause i don't have it. 
but maybe Luck has something to do with that.


----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## jaspert

Changed the bezel insert.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

Military 47.
this thing oozes Beauty and Class.. Love it b-) :-! .


----------



## ericyee2




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## ericyee2

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Ovm2 on my new seatbelt nato


----------



## Maddog1970

47mm Vintage TI:


----------



## thomisking

Maddog1970 said:


> 47mm Vintage TI:
> 
> View attachment 9805586


Maddog, is this the one that was in transit hell?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

thomisking said:


> Maddog, is this the one that was in transit hell?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


sadly no.......this is the one that started my Steinhart push.......I have a B dial vintage that is currently in the hands of Canada Post.....and since I placed that order Oct 19th direct with Steinhart, I have taken delivery of 2 purchases from Gnomon that each took barely 48 hours!

footnote - I have just spent the last 2 months thinning out my diver collection on eBay, and have converted my paypal funds into pilots....felt I needed a little bit more diversity than 10 seikos.....now I hadn't necessarily planned on getting up over 15 watches (what I consider my rotational sweet spot), but the Steinhart pilots are SUCH great value, I couldn't help it!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Maddog1970

My new Stainless steel 47mm Nav B


----------



## Tony A.H

ericyee2 said:


> View attachment 9803274


 Welcome eric.. good seeing you here.


----------



## Maddog1970

On the factory strap today:


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## coffindodger

finding myself wanting 1 of these more every time i see 1. can i have a wrist shop for size


----------



## Watchfreek

Sure... 6.75"-7" wrist and it actually wears a lot smaller on a strap


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ I'm-a hafta have me onna those - thickness be damned!

You'll see mine on a PN Bund strap, for the record...


----------



## Watchfreek

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ I'm-a hafta have me onna those - thickness be damned!
> 
> You'll see mine on a PN Bund strap, for the record...


Actually I've been searching for the PN style cuffband for the longest time in 22mm. It'll be really fat but watdaheck eh? ....😛


----------



## ericyee2




----------



## roguehog

Blanked out


----------



## Watchfreek

I thought a condition and promise to Günter's for owning the SEs is that they are never to be posted. Unless it wasn't acquired first hand and the seller didn't tell the buyer.....


----------



## roguehog

Oops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Hmmm... could have sworn i saw someone else posting it before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes Richard but he wasn't happy - theres only 8, so not difficult to trace. Paul also refrained from posting the next one, eventho he's buddies with Herr S 😊


----------



## roguehog

Watchfreek said:


> Yes Richard but he wasn't happy - theres only 8, so not difficult to trace. Paul also refrained from posting the next one, eventho he's biddies


Ah i see i thought the ban was lifted. Thx fir the headsup. Shall refrain till further notice.last count more than 8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

OK, I was told 8-10 at varying times by different sources, not many was my point. I know of 7 owners (6 between HK and Sg alone), so I always thought the 8 was a little understated.


----------



## roguehog

Watchfreek said:


> OK, I was told 8-10 at varying times by different sources, not many was my point. I know of 7 owners, so I always thought the 8 was a little understated.


Thanks again fir the headsup. I was merely playing follow the leader. Blindly following the lead of others hence the assumption.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericyee2

For my friend, NoRegrets.
Thanks for the watch... the baby fine with me...


----------



## Watchfreek

Looks like your baby has found a fine home Bill. Nice to see you here Eric!


----------



## Tony A.H

beautiful Strap & combo.
hmmm. wonder what a Brown one would look like ?. oh how about Beige. or Red ?..* i know you love Red* ! .

looking Good.



Watchfreek said:


> Sure... 6.75"-7" wrist and it actually wears a lot smaller on a strap


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the kind words, Eric. 

Stunning photos and I love the strap!


----------



## twintop




----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

twintop said:


> View attachment 9824802


n

do love that military 47...


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> beautiful Strap & combo.
> hmmm. wonder what a Brown one would look like ?. oh how about Beige. or Red ?..* i know you love Red* ! .
> 
> looking Good.


Thanks Tony

Brown or Tan rally might be on its way, I've seen beige rally strap on a real black dial PN Daytona, not bad and I know how much you like red but I'd probably only go as far as red stitching on a rally or croco strap.

OT: Strange how quite a few members have reacted/responded to the post, EXCEPT for the one who REQUESTED it eh?......


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> OT: Strange how quite a few members have reacted/responded to the post, EXCEPT for the one who REQUESTED it eh?......


hmmm . i have no idea whatchu talkin' about.
which post are you referring to ?


----------



## Watchfreek

The one you quoted 😊

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

Hey watchfreek, what watch is that in your avatar?


----------



## Watchfreek

A photochopped Explorer homage 😊 (don't think too much into it...) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> The one you quoted 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


sorry. been slow(er) lately.


----------



## TheGanzman

Tony A.H said:


> sorry. been slow(er) lately.


Gets worse as you get older, Brutha...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## leoric




----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## Maddog1970

VIntage TI on the factory wheels......actually like this strap on the B dial, whereas not keen on it on the A dial....


----------



## Watchfreek

My feable attempt at a tribute to German and American motor sports and 60's-70's motor sports inspired chronographs 🚥🏁🍻


----------



## noregrets

Awesome Dave.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks Bill, you're too kind. Just messing around. It's nothing compared to your prop pics - boy do I miss them👍


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the kind words, brother. I'll try to take another one soon. My miniature race cars have been bugging me to do it anyway.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Tony A.H

should keep my eyes on the Road. Not the Watch !.
caught myself doing that many times this week.


----------



## twintop

Never thought I'd love the hand wound movement so much......and just look at it, beauty defined!!!


----------



## BossKelvin

New strap ! :grin:


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Ticker1

A bit of sunshine today :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart family shot:









And wearing my B dial today:


----------



## twintop




----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus




----------



## ericyee2

Love it.... central seconds

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## v6inspire

I've been wearing the OVM since i got it (which was 3 days ago). Haven't taken it off yet. I sleep with it =)

Edit: I contradicted myself by saying i havent taken it off. Clearly the picture says otherwise =P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

today I am in the mood of 'the changeling'


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage for Armistice Day/Veterans Day - Let's never forget those that paid the ultimate price for our freedom.


----------



## Watchfreek

Trying out the brown one:


----------



## knezz

Love it !


----------



## roman1191

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahirmuaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Back with a bang

#wristgame #wallshot

Strap worn that way purposely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

yes..à la IWC Style.:-!

i'm gonna Steal that combo from you ;-).
looks Great.



asrar.merchant said:


> Back with a bang
> 
> #wristgame #wallshot
> 
> Strap worn that way purposely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> yes..à la IWC Style.:-!
> 
> i'm gonna Steal that combo from you ;-).
> looks Great.


Surely I must have stolen it from you one or the other day.

James the master strapsmith has made me some wonderful straps as he always does and I am really eager to try them on this lovely watch soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJPointless

Relaxing and enjoying a beer after a day out riding the bike.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

Sorry, Tapatalk posted to entirely wrong forum for some reason.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

First Steinhart with ETA 2892-A2 Top


----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

On the JPH masterpiece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

And then some mesh to make it a Steely Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

picture perfect.
Great looking Strap.. masterfully and tastefully done.



asrar.merchant said:


> On the JPH masterpiece


----------



## knezz

I agree, Asrar this all look perfect! I must add, if i may, leather is looking sharper and would have my vote. I will just add my humble mobilephone photo ovm on shell cordovan .







Best


----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

knezz said:


> I agree, Asrar this all look perfect! I must add, if i may, leather is looking sharper and would have my vote. I will just add my humble mobilephone photo ovm on shell cordovan .
> View attachment 9931074
> 
> Best


Agreed totally with your opinion buddy.

Your combo and photo is really amazing. Love it.

My photos also taken with my phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

On the road


----------



## ericyee2

I love this.... 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Maddog1970

Military 47


----------



## twintop




----------



## v6inspire

In two months... This is what I've purchased from Steinhart. All arrived with no issues and movement is well regulated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Not just me then!
My Steinharts accumulated over the last 3-4 months......and yes I love the 47mm family!


----------



## v6inspire

I wish i could pull of any watch larger than 42mm. 
I barely get by with my Tudor BB Bronze. 
Nonetheless, beautiful pieces!



Maddog1970 said:


> Not just me then!
> My Steinharts accumulated over the last 3-4 months......and yes I love the 47mm family!
> 
> View attachment 9942562


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Nice pic twintop!


twintop said:


> View attachment 9948146


----------



## bow




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## twintop




----------



## bow




----------



## TwoHands

Ocean Two on a crisp fall evening.


----------



## farcry33

Slapped on a 20mm strap just for fun. I know it exposes the spring bars, but I'll deem it the James Bond of Pilots.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Watchfreek

Heiner said:


> View attachment 9987242


Great minds - just put mine on an all-black suede today.


----------



## jazzmenco

OCEAN 1 Bronze hellbraun


----------



## jazzmenco




----------



## leoric




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Rubenb




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Craustin1

New Steinhart strap


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## twintop




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Relo60

Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Attempting to get some use out of the endlinks 😊


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## thomisking

Steinhart NAV B this Sunday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Something a little different?


----------



## noregrets

Stunning combo Dave.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks Bill. I'm not sure it suits the vintage style to be honest. Was just messing around with the scalpel😊


----------



## noregrets

I think it's super-classy and unique brother. Nice work.


----------



## rrrrrlll

wow, that look good.


----------



## Watchfreek

noregrets said:


> I think it's super-classy and unique brother. Nice work.


I quite like this combo with the croco too:


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1

And the view even without the watch... ;-)


----------



## Fjallrav

O1 on new deluxe nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop

New arrival - 47mm NavB Vintage Titanium B muster!!!!

Really happy with this one and glad I went with the 47mm


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats twin top. Looks like you've well and truly crossed to the dark (large) side. This one's a beauty. Perhaps not an everyday watch, but full of character as is, and evenlots more possibilities with some interesting straps 👍


----------



## twintop

Yeah, these big boys have really charmed their way into the collection 
The dial is absolutely stunning with a nice warm darkbrown color tone for the dial together with the dark titanium case make for a very characteristic look.
If there's one thing to improve upon I'd say the strap should be a little wider, a 24mm strap would be more appropriate IMHO.
Already thinking about strap options  but I'm going to enjoy it on the stock strap for a while. I have to say that the stock strap needs some break in time as it was quite stiff when it arrived.
Respect to Steinhart for the speedy delivery, I ordered last saturday and arrived at my house on wednesday, fastest delivery from Steinhart ever for me.


----------



## Tony A.H

way to go.
congratulations on this Beautiful Addition.

you may wanna try a Notched Strap if you prefer it Wider.
actually, there was a picture of someone's 47mm Nav-B Bronze that he used a Notched 26mm on it. it looks great . saw the picture a long while ago but don't remember which Thread unfortunately.



twintop said:


> Yeah, these big boys have really charmed their way into the collection
> The dial is absolutely stunning with a nice warm darkbrown color tone for the dial together with the dark titanium case make for a very characteristic look.
> If there's one thing to improve upon I'd say the strap should be a little wider, a 24mm strap would be more appropriate IMHO.
> Already thinking about strap options  but I'm going to enjoy it on the stock strap for a while. I have to say that the stock strap needs some break in time as it was quite stiff when it arrived.
> Respect to Steinhart for the speedy delivery, I ordered last saturday and arrived at my house on wednesday, fastest delivery from Steinhart ever for me.
> 
> View attachment 10073626


----------



## Tony A.H

don't know why i get this warm fuzzy feeling every time i wear it .
it must be love .


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> way to go.
> congratulations on this Beautiful Addition.
> 
> you may wanna try a Notched Strap if you prefer it Wider.
> actually, there was a picture of someone's 47mm Nav-B Bronze that he used a Notched 26mm on it. it looks great . saw the picture a long while ago but don't remember which Thread unfortunately.


You've just inspired me to do some more surgical work on a strap... 👍


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> You've just inspired me to do some more surgical work on a strap... 


here you go Big D.
it wasn't so hard to find.. and with your Surgeon like skills lately ? ;-). you can do it too.

from the: *Nav B-Uhr Bronzeee!!* Thread.



kayuecheng said:


> I just bought a Wotancraft green leather strap, loved it


EDIT.

for some reason *Kayuecheng's* pictures don't appear in the link .but here they are

*







*


----------



## Lord99

Thatˇs great twintop! This is my favorite of all. I've tried one yesterday, but the watch shop did have only the 47 and it is definitely too big for my wrist. So I'll order a 44. Agree with you on the strap, I'll perhaps ask Steinhart to have another type in S size (a Chocolate with rivets seems to me like a good choice).
Enjoy yours!


twintop said:


> Yeah, these big boys have really charmed their way into the collection
> The dial is absolutely stunning with a nice warm darkbrown color tone for the dial together with the dark titanium case make for a very characteristic look.
> If there's one thing to improve upon I'd say the strap should be a little wider, a 24mm strap would be more appropriate IMHO.
> Already thinking about strap options  but I'm going to enjoy it on the stock strap for a while. I have to say that the stock strap needs some break in time as it was quite stiff when it arrived.
> Respect to Steinhart for the speedy delivery, I ordered last saturday and arrived at my house on wednesday, fastest delivery from Steinhart ever for me.
> 
> View attachment 10073626


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> here you go Big D.
> it wasn't so hard to find.. and with your Surgeon like skills lately ? ;-). you can do it too.
> 
> from the: *Nav B-Uhr Bronzeee!!* Thread.
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> for some reason *Kayuecheng's* pictures don't appear in the link .but here they are
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It should look better/refined (and less imposing) with more taper, like Gunny's stepped canvas. I'm thinking a 26/22mm would be perfect but most don't come cheap, for me to experiment with...


----------



## twintop

Lord99 said:


> Thatˇs great twintop! This is my favorite of all. I've tried one yesterday, but the watch shop did have only the 47 and it is definitely too big for my wrist. So I'll order a 44. Agree with you on the strap, I'll perhaps ask Steinhart to have another type in S size (a Chocolate with rivets seems to me like a good choice).
> Enjoy yours!


I'm sure you're going to enjoy it.....I always liked the Flieger watches, but never got around to actually buying one because I wasn't sure of the size. When I started this hobby I thought even 44mm watches where huge  
Well, that all changed when I bought the Military47.
I'm still wearing it on the original strap, but that strap is not going to stay. While I love the look, it just is to stiff and thick. 
You're choice of chocolate color leather with rivets is going to be perfect. I was thinking of getting one myself but the M is sold out :-( so I'll have to search something else.
I'll probably order one from Diaboliqstraps once he finishes my strap for the Military47 ;-)


----------



## Riker

Twintop, nice pick up mate....

Now regarding the strap & width, do as Tony mentioned & notch it. Here is one off my notched straps on my Titan, 26mm wide, 22 at the lugs.

Davo, you were saying about a tapered 26-22mm strap...:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d|>


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> Twintop, nice pick up mate....
> 
> Now regarding the strap & width, do as Tony mentioned & notch it. Here is one off my notched straps on my Titan, 26mm wide, 22 at the lugs.
> 
> Davo, you were saying about a tapered 26-22mm strap...:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d|>


Yes dat's EXACTLY what I'm talkin' about! Perfect mate!??

But whilst I'm all for a wider strap and love the notched ones, I think in Twintop's case he is largely influenced by having a 24mm strap on his first 47mm case, the Mil47, so his mind is accustomed to 24mm strap with cases of that size. He might get used to the 22mm straps eventually too.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> It should look better/refined (and less imposing) with more taper, like Gunny's stepped canvas. I'm thinking a 26/22mm would be perfect but *most don't come cheap, for me to experiment with*...


*i'm with you*.
however, experimenting with your Homemade straps is a good start ;-).


----------



## Mayhem421

Got a new OVM on a Khaki NATO today.


----------



## dazeduno

My very first Steinhart! My parter bought me this for Christmas but let me try it on and fit the bracelet so I can wear it straight out of the box come Christmas day. Now I just have to impatiently wait a few weeks! I've already bought a black PVD nato for it.


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## twintop

Riker said:


> Twintop, nice pick up mate....
> 
> Now regarding the strap & width, do as Tony mentioned & notch it. Here is one off my notched straps on my Titan, 26mm wide, 22 at the lugs.
> 
> Davo, you were saying about a tapered 26-22mm strap...:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d|>


Thanks Riker, about the notched straps, not a look I like, but thanks for the suggestions. Like watchfreek said, the 22mm strap is growing on me. I've been wearing the NavB for a week now and I don't really mind the width of the strap anymore. But the stock strap really is uncomfortable for me. To bad the chocolate brown strap is sold out on the Steinhart site. I'm going to order the brown strap for the NavB Bronze, to bad I have to wait until Christmas to put it on the watch as it'll be gifted to me by my godchild. 
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...2-mm/armband-braun-fuer-nav-b-bronze-591.html


----------



## Watchfreek

Wiggle and bend it furiously, while holding the ends of the strap with both hands (hard to describe, kind of like you're creating waves?), until the varnish (or whatever the coating is) flakes off. It'll soften significantly.


----------



## Lord99

Hi twintop. Would you tell why the stock strap is uncomfortable for you? Just because I ordered my 44 vintage titanium yesterday and finally with the stock strap - the more I watch it on pics, the more I like it. So I'd be curious to know your feeling. Thanks. Now I'm really really impatient to receive it!


twintop said:


> Thanks Riker, about the notched straps, not a look I like, but thanks for the suggestions. Like watchfreek said, the 22mm strap is growing on me. I've been wearing the NavB for a week now and I don't really mind the width of the strap anymore. But the stock strap really is uncomfortable for me. To bad the chocolate brown strap is sold out on the Steinhart site. I'm going to order the brown strap for the NavB Bronze, to bad I have to wait until Christmas to put it on the watch as it'll be gifted to me by my godchild.
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...2-mm/armband-braun-fuer-nav-b-bronze-591.html
> 
> View attachment 10127538


----------



## twintop

It just won't get supple. I already tried watchfreeks advice and it's a little better. 
The keepers are also way to big, I already removed one. Be careful when you receive it and take it out of the box because the keepers can slide over the buckle.
I guess I'm just spoiled because the stock Military47 strap is perfect.

Otherwise the NavB Vintage is just perfect, the dial has tonnes of character, no pic can really do it justice. The way the light changes the tone of the brown dial.
All I need is to find the perfect strap, just a shame because the strap looks perfect on the watch. 
I hope you receive a better strap Lord99.


----------



## Watchfreek

It will soften eventually if you keep "exercising" it a bit more Twintop. It's the case with quite a few of Steinhart straps out of the box but probably more so with this one. If Lord99 is concerned, you could perhaps ask them to replace it with a different one of your choice (of the same value and if your watch hasn't been shipped yet). I've been wearing mine on a single layer distressed leather (no lining or coating at the bottom) for a while. It's the same with the pictured NATO with Ti hardware but I haven't used it yet. Now those are very comfy.


----------



## Lord99

If you don't arrive to soften it, I can advise to try a RIOS Oxford strap. I have it on my OVM and it is very comfortable and soft with a nice vintage look. Or a Stowa old style brown strap. I ordered it for my Laco Aachen and it is a very valuable strap for the money.
But I'll give a chance for the stock strap of the Vintage Titanium as I consider it as special as the watch itself. Hope you will find the perfect one for this beauty.


twintop said:


> It just won't get supple. I already tried watchfreeks advice and it's a little better.
> The keepers are also way to big, I already removed one. Be careful when you receive it and take it out of the box because the keepers can slide over the buckle.
> I guess I'm just spoiled because the stock Military47 strap is perfect.
> 
> Otherwise the NavB Vintage is just perfect, the dial has tonnes of character, no pic can really do it justice. The way the light changes the tone of the brown dial.
> All I need is to find the perfect strap, just a shame because the strap looks perfect on the watch.
> I hope you receive a better strap Lord99.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop

This years newest Steinhart additions to the collection, Nav-B B-Muster Vintage Titan 47 and Military47


----------



## Rubenb

New Ocean One Black arrived today, loving it!!

(ordered on sunday, delivered on thursday)


----------



## Heiner

Just found a picture from 2008 - when it all began... :roll:


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

picture says it all 



Cheers


----------



## Fookus

just arrived...Military 47


----------



## montres

Steinhart *RED Nav B-Uhr*


----------



## Lord99

Well, I'm now a proud owner of a Nav B 44 Vintage Titanium B muster. Since I've the opportunity to taste it in April, I fell in love with this watch. 
It is simply beautiful. I was also tempted by the stainless steel version, but this one is so unique that I couldn't resist to the ¨must have¨ effect. 
The stock strap is as twintop said, quite thick and stiff, definitely must be ¨exercised¨ to be enough soft, but I'll let it a chance as it fit very well the titanium color of the watch. Must tell I hat off to Steinhart staff to the immediate reply and quick delivery in this Christmas rush time. I've ordered the watch on Monday afternoon and receive it this morning. Also have a ¨Christmas gift¨ chocolate leather strap from Chronoshop (very professional and kind people), where I bougth it.

I'll make more pics as I think there are not enough on WUS from this beautiful watch, now the first two I took just out of the shop.


----------



## twintop

here's my NavB 47 saying hello 

I agree the strap matches perfect with the watch, mine is now acceptable, after exercising it quite hard


----------



## Lord99

Saturday's shots


----------



## IgnacioHwang

New Ocean One Vintage. Out at d restaurant.


----------



## Riker

Great pics guys... Keep em' coming.....!


----------



## Lord99

OK James, let's continue


----------



## pallas

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

So, which one on the Vintage Titanium?


----------



## twintop

Personally, I'd go for the middle one ;-)


----------



## Lord99

Good choice twintop, that's a RIOS Oxford vintage brown. A really comfortable one. Perhaps it will go on after having tried the chocolate brown Steinhart strap.


----------



## pop4

Ocean One GMT with my two kittens:


----------



## twintop

The Ocean One Vintage for a change


----------



## Lord99

New shoes for my favorite.


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## twintop

Lord99 said:


> New shoes for my favorite.


That looks great Lord99 :-!


----------



## Lord99

Thanks twintop 
In fact, I've made the change this morning, but put again the stock strap now. I just wanted to compare the two ones.


----------



## sondthvtc

A good day


----------



## ericyee2

Christmas is coming...


----------



## iwantone




----------



## twintop

O1V back on leather


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

What a difference an extra 2mm of taper makes...


----------



## gdb1960

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 4114257


That almost looks like Pikes Peak in the background there.

Oh, here's my Vintage Red. 









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## twintop




----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

At home cause sleety rain. So photo time for B dial.


----------



## Watchfreek

Nav B's for him and her. And yes, they're both 47's! 😛


----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

How on earth did you get Günter's design drawings??? Lol.....That's one huge a$$ bubble crystal you have planned. Very interesting concept there👍


----------



## Lord99

Nice picture twintop!


twintop said:


> View attachment 10236594


----------



## twintop

Watchfreek said:


> How on earth did you get Günter's design drawings??? Lol.....That's one huge a$$ bubble crystal you have planned. Very interesting concept there


I wish that was my concept, I found this on the interweb. It's supposedly the original drawing for the B-Uhr from the old days. It's a great prop for a pic with the NavB


----------



## Watchfreek

Indeed! You always have the most interesting backdrops and props in your awesome photos. noregrets is another who always makes an effort to make his photos a little more interesting with props too - pity he's unable to do more these days. And of course, lord99. Anyway, keep em coming. I always look forward to your next artistic creation.


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## gdb1960

This just arrived. I couldn't be happier with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Lord99

I wish Merry Christmas to all Steinhart Fans!

George


----------



## twintop

My current favorites.....if someone would've told me a year ago I'd be wearing 47mm watches I would've called 'em crazy


----------



## Lord99

Maybe, but seeing your wrist shots they fit you well. I was in a similar situation but a size below (with a 6.8 flat wrist). I own 42 and 42,5 watches and thought it is the limit I can wear. And when I purchased a 42 mm flieger, it appears to me as just too small. I actually find the 44 B dial a perfect size (even it is certainly the limit for my wrist).


----------



## heyheyuw

Just picked up my first Steinhart, an O1V from Gnomon. I absolutely love it. Fits my 7.3" wrist just right.

Cheers,
Chris




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Lord99

Tried to capture the right colors of the Vintage Titanium. Perhaps got them.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## twintop




----------



## Heiner




----------



## pallas

Is the panda available to buy? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Merry Christmas fellow Steineristi......


----------



## gdb1960

After a wonderful Christmas Eve dinner, my lovely wife and I are stopping for dessert at another of our favorite spots. 









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## dan_bsht

gdb1960 said:


> After a wonderful Christmas Eve dinner, my lovely wife and I are stopping for dessert at another of our favorite spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Merry Christmas!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## TJ Boogie

pallas said:


> Is the panda available to buy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes Pallas, for pre-order. I believe they'll be available in mid-January for delivery. There are photos of it on Steinhart's website and facebook page.


----------



## ToXic

My 47mm B-Uhr. Fitting, a pilots watch in a car that's brand has a rich aviation history.


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gdb1960

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## mikekilo725

gdb1960 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Saint Nick has great taste


----------



## gdb1960

mikekilo725 said:


> Saint Nick has great taste


Luckily for me!

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## mikekilo725

gdb1960 said:


> Luckily for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Enjoy. May you wear it long and often


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Finally put it on Steinhart chocolate strap. Another feeling, very comfortable.


----------



## gdb1960

JSal said:


> I was bored so I did a little modding today that was put off for a while because of surgery.
> 
> So here it is...
> 
> My Aramar White Ocean1 GMT (by Steinhart)
> 
> Now with Sword Hands and Arrow Seconds Hand.
> 
> *BEFORE MODDING*
> View attachment 8013202
> 
> 
> *AFTER MODDING*
> View attachment 8013610
> 
> 
> *Caseback*
> View attachment 8013234


John, I know this was an old post for you, but I had to remark what a great improvement those hands are. Great job!

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Nice shot!


----------



## Lord99

With a little blue ...


----------



## Dec1968

twintop said:


> View attachment 10328266


I regret not picking one of these up before they went to the gray dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Dec1968 said:


> I regret not picking one of these up before they went to the gray dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean like this?









Love mine! I've seen a few on the "Bay" recently. If you're ready to pull the trigger you may want to look over there. Good luck! 

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Dec1968

gdb1960 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love mine! I've seen a few on the "Bay" recently. If you're ready to pull the trigger you may want to look over there. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Yup exactly like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Anyone wearing ocean blue? Have not seen a good picture of it for ages

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## titloveyou

View attachment 10346794

Mine say hi


----------



## ericyee2

Merry Christmas by Steinhart Grand Marquis

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericyee2

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

View attachment 10347786


----------



## Lord99

Christmas lights on OVM


----------



## trf2271




----------



## gdb1960

The brand new, fresh from Gnomon OVM Mk 2.5









Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Lord99

Last pic from me for this year. Wish you all Happy New Year!

George

View attachment 10358834


----------



## Ticker1

The new one for the start in 2017


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 10361858


wearing this Military the last moments of 2016...and the first moments of 2017!

Best wishes 2017!


----------



## vin1013

First pic of 2017!!!!! Just arrived yesterday....Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## sondthvtc

HPNY everyone


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Vindic8




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Lord99




----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

This one today...








...and this one yesterday...


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Some warm colors to compensate the snow outside


----------



## Ed.YANG

Neue Work Week








Neue Work Month








Neue Work Year








A totally Neue RACE on days ahead...
RACE to survive...In Employment
RACE to survice...to Challenges
RACE to survive...In LIFE

HAPPY NEUE YEAR Everybody!!!​


----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

If you don't mind, I'll share some strap pics, as it will perhaps be interesting for other Nav B Vintage Titanium owners also. I like very much the stock strap (dark chocolate vintage crash), especially the dark brown color of the strap and the brown stitching, but felt sometimes too thick. I have also a vintage chocolate strap, which is very cosy and let the Nav B see more elegant IMHO, but something bothered me (I found today: it is the white stitching, not in pair with the dial and hands color). 
So I decided to darken the stitching, and IMHO I found the missing + I've looking for.

Here are 2 pics before and after darkening:

Before:








After:








Before:








After:








I am now happy, as I have retrieved a color combo that suit - for me - perfectly the VinTi.


----------



## stylus




----------



## gdb1960

Lord99 said:


> If you don't mind, I'll share some strap pics, as it will perhaps be interesting for other Nav B Vintage Titanium owners also. I like very much the stock strap (dark chocolate vintage crash), especially the dark brown color of the strap and the brown stitching, but felt sometimes too thick. I have also a vintage chocolate strap, which is very cosy and let the Nav B see more elegant IMHO, but something bothered me (I found today: it is the white stitching, not in pair with the dial and hands color).
> So I decided to darken the stitching, and IMHO I found the missing + I've looking for.
> 
> Here are 2 pics before and after darkening:
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 10436466
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 10436482
> 
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 10436490
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 10436498
> 
> 
> I am now happy, as I have retrieved a color combo that suit - for me - perfectly the VinTi.


I love the subtle difference that strap change makes. The word that comes to mind is authenticity.

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Lord99

Thank you gdb1960!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Looks good in my eyes


----------



## twintop




----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960

The one that began my love for the brand, the Ocean 1 Vintage Red (1st Gen)


----------



## twintop




----------



## Heiner




----------



## noregrets

Absolutely stunning photo, Heiner. What a gorgeous shot of the breathtaking MOP dial.

Here is my own very humble contribution. She just arrived last week, and it has been quite some time since I was so taken with a new Steini. I can't get enough of her.

The history of the Tudor 7923 that this piece is an homage to adds another layer to my appreciation for the piece. It was the only manual-wind Tudor dive watch ever produced, as well as the only Tudor sub with the pencil hands. It is so rare that it was debated at one point whether it even existed from what I read. Hodinkee did a nice article on it recently that includes a shot of an original from the Tudor vault.

A quick night shot here so forgive the lighting, but this will be the first of many for sure of this new gem that I feel so privileged to have in my collection.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Ed.YANG

Heiner said:


>


ooohlala！！！
i want i waant i waaant！


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Ticker1

Today something in gray matching the weather in Hamburg ;-)


----------



## KJH666

Heiner said:


>


Stunning watch and definitely next on my wants list. One question, that dial almost looks like Mother of Pearl. Is that an optical illusion and a reflection of clouds etc as the colours on the promo images don't look like yours.


----------



## Heiner

That's MOP, indeed - Günther had a few dials of this kind and I was very lucky to get one!


----------



## gdb1960

OVM Mk 2.5


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Nice watch on a nice jacket


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Me today


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop

Nice trio you got there southpaw2280:-!
The distressed bezel insert on the O1VR is awesome|>


----------



## lov4ii

Hello !
My pilot .


----------



## Lord99

Hello, that is an interesting strap!


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean 1 Vintage Red, 1st Gen


----------



## twintop




----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Lord99

Nice! Definitely my next purchase ...


----------



## pieterg




----------



## gdb1960

Got this one on again today...love it.


----------



## twintop

Hasn't left my wrist all week


----------



## stylus




----------



## Lord99




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Night shot


----------



## Dalen

just came in today


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Johnnye

OVR Mk1










Ocean 1 Ceramic










Ocean Vintage GMT "Gunter Steinhart" #50/50


----------



## Lord99

This Ocean Vintage GMT "Gunter Steinhart" looks amazing!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## gdb1960

O1VR Mk I


----------



## old45

My OVM on a black nato, like the combo I think I will keep it like this for a while.


----------



## Lord99




----------



## gdb1960

Smile, you're online.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

In Sunday light


----------



## twintop

- NEW ARRIVAL - 
Nav B-Uhr 47 hand wound - this one completes my flieger duo. Really happy with this one, strap is perfect. Expect to see more of this one in the coming days 
I think I'm done buying watches for a while now, time to enjoy what's in my watchbox.


----------



## castlk

Nice job darkening the stitching, it looks 100% better. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Congrats twintop, this is a nice complement of your Nav B 47 Vintage Titan. Awaiting your next pics of course ...


twintop said:


> - NEW ARRIVAL -
> Nav B-Uhr 47 hand wound - this one completes my flieger duo. Really happy with this one, strap is perfect. Expect to see more of this one in the coming days
> I think I'm done buying watches for a while now, time to enjoy what's in my watchbox.
> 
> View attachment 10706146


----------



## gdb1960

Lord99 said:


> Congrats twintop, this is a nice complement of your Nav B 47 Vintage Titan. Awaiting your next pics of course ...


+1, congrats!


----------



## gdb1960

OVM on new leather.


----------



## Lord99

Wow, nice combo for sure!


gdb1960 said:


> OVM on new leather.
> View attachment 10707050


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 handaufzug


----------



## Lord99

Let it snow!


----------



## twintop

Received my strap from diaboliqstraps for my Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan. I love it, way more comfortable than the stock strap.


----------



## Lord99

Well done twintop. That's an amazing combo!


twintop said:


> Received my strap from diaboliqstraps for my Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan. I love it, way more comfortable than the stock strap.
> 
> View attachment 10730770


----------



## DB0954A4

Today ........OVM


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Libertarian

Dear Steinhartians,

my first contribution to WUS - I'm from Karlsruhe, Germany, 50 y/o and into watches since I was a boy... in 1974, I was flashed when my elder brother came home with a brand new Pulsar LED watch....

Now, of course I love mechanical watches. After journeys to the "big brands" such as Rolex, Omega I am more and more into Micro-Brands, esp. from German (post-)production. SINN was a microbrand, long ago, ... but just recently I fell into love with the quality of the Steinharts.

Here is my 2nd one, a Ocean*BLACK*, upgraded with ceramic bezel, on deep black Miro nato:









Cheers,
Libertarian


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99




----------



## twintop

Put my new Diaboliqstrap green Italian race horse leather strap on the Military47.


----------



## twintop

The BIG boys out of the collection


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## leoric

free picture upload


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## craigmorin4555

100 ATM in the blizzard

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## aklance




----------



## dan_bsht

The trusty OVM while clearing the driveway!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - The ONE! Glad to say that *I* have one too! : -))


----------



## West80

is this the lastest version? the dial looks darker than the previous version.
View attachment 10771890
[/QUOTE]


----------



## gdb1960

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 10833874


I'm liking the way you're thinking!!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Lying around


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## ericyee2

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

Something rare. Sunburst Blue. Angle of the photo makes it look bigger than it is


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## pallas

TheJackel2013 said:


> Something rare. Sunburst Blue. Angle of the photo makes it look bigger than it is
> 
> View attachment 10924194


Wow that's gorgeous! Is it a limited edition, a prototype or something? I wish they would produce such a watch again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

pallas said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! Is it a limited edition, a prototype or something? I wish they would produce such a watch again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It was a limited edition and very difficult for me to get as I missed the original release. The photo is a bad indoor lighting with an old iphone. In person the sunburst blue is amazing


----------



## twintop

Military47 on Green Italian Race Horse strap by Diaboliqstrap.


----------



## DurtyJack

I just changed out the ceramic bezel for the "Coke" bezel.


----------



## davloh

Good to have a Steinhart again! Thanks to Picklepossy for an easy transaction. Love this watch


----------



## Lord99

You've made a great choice!


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Vindic8

OVM Maxi


----------



## twintop




----------



## captaingreg




----------



## leoric

Steinhart Aviation GMT DLC


----------



## Lord99

In the forest:

Sundance 1









Sundance 2


----------



## old45

OVM now switched to a navy blue canvas strap (got the strap off a $5 watch from the department store). Don't mind this one, now looking into black and army green colours now. Sorry about the off centre bezel!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Johnnye

Can't get enough of this one!!


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Ticker1

Marine-Officer in the sunshine - unfortunately still no spring ;-)


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

I thought for a while this would be "the One". So I sold off everything except a G-Shock and this. I quickly came to my senses and bought 3 more Steinharts. I can't own just one watch, what the hell was I thinking?


----------



## Yetiman

One of my fave's..


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Fookus

just bought 2 new Steinharts......Premium and MOB......


----------



## twintop

The lovely Marine Officer Chrono, looking forward to some more pics of that beauty.
Congrats and enjoy those two beauties.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Relo60

My one and only Steinhart.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus

my steinharts....


----------



## bloody sunday

My first Steinhart with my first dive watch (SKX007 MIJ)


----------



## Lord99




----------



## dan_bsht

bloody sunday said:


> My first Steinhart with my first dive watch (SKX007 MIJ)


Surprisingly how this angle shows the skx much larger than the steiny

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## twintop




----------



## pop4

Pigged out the other night:


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99




----------



## gdb1960

^^^ Nice watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

Marine Officer Blue


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

This would be my next for sure...


----------



## Fookus

a new brother of the Soprod arrived


----------



## twintop

Nice C.Ward next to an exquisite Steinhart  Enjoy 'em well and wear 'em often.


----------



## Fookus

and another shot of the Bros


----------



## twintop




----------



## TheGanzman

Had back from Steinhart & Gunter for over a year, and STILL my #1 watch that I wear (sometime) EVERY. SINGLE. DAY!


----------



## aldirahmanp

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

The Nav-B 47 Handaufzug


----------



## gdb1960

For any Steinhart history buffs...


----------



## gdb1960

....and then today







.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## gdb1960

OOV today...


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## gdb1960

Have a great weekend my friends!


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Ticker1

Marine II in the sunshine


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

Nice pic Twintop!


----------



## mangos

Went a little overboard and couldn't decide which Steinhart to get.. huge fan of divers, so ended up getting three :-d


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Illionaire

My first post ever on watchuseek  pleased to contribute to an amazing thread

Apologies for the terrible quality though


----------



## knezz

Ovm2


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Fjallrav

4/10 10:10:40

O1 on a NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop




----------



## Illionaire

OVM V2 on vintage double weave mesh









Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Fookus

Soprod


----------



## Fookus

Mil47


----------



## Fookus

MOC....and within a couple of weeks a new brother will arrive....the O1 Bronze Green....


----------



## Fookus

soprod on vintage Military


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## pop4

One final wrist shot with the Steinhart Ocean One GMT Blue Red before I shipped it off to it's new owner.
I enjoyed the watch while I had it, and it's now been flipped for someone else to enjoy


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99




----------



## rcgranadosd

Hello everyone! Anyone selling a Steinhart White Shark? Thanks for your reply.

R.


----------



## rcgranadosd

Sorry I'm new and I did not know the rules! re-directed to sales corner.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus

new kid on the block...Ocean 1 Bronze Green.....


----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2 on sail cloth...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ticker1

Marine on leather ;-)


----------



## knezz

Have a great, lazy labor day!


----------



## knezz

Double , sorry delete


----------



## scottkar54

German Quality


----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus




----------



## RustyBin5

Just sold my titanium 500. Feelsbadman. Never ending search for ocean bundespolizei . Slumming it on the bronze for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## nghiepluu

My Steinhart^^


----------



## nghiepluu

My Steinhart^^


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop

A nice sunny steinytuesday here today


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

OoO


----------



## knezz

Have a brilliant weekend !


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Fdblue

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 11712258


I love that watch. How big is your wrist? I am afraid it will be too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop

O1V keeping me company while watching the F1 Spanish GP


----------



## Fjallrav

twintop said:


> O1V keeping me company while watching the F1 Spanish GP
> 
> View attachment 11819954


Recorded it, just about to watch it! Qualifying was awesome!
Love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fdblue

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kilovolt

Fdblue said:


> I love that watch. How big is your wrist? I am afraid it will be too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My wrist is 7.5"


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## Tricky73

My one and only watch the ocean one Ti

Soon to be put up for sale to help fund the Seiko Marinemaster 300 itch 

It's been a great comfortable sturdy watch


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Eirewatch

southpaw2280 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11626962&d=1493151739"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Excellent! Looks great on that strap too, nice one.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tricky73

In my opinion one of the best dive watches steinhart has to offer


----------



## twintop




----------



## cheese1974

My newbie


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## hidden by leaves

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage


----------



## twintop

Can't stop taking pics of this one


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

It's raining outside so no tennis for me today 
I had to use a Head Prestige Mp for the pic ;-) I will have to see if I can get my Tecnifibre LTD 18 Main in a pic soon...maybe with whatever Steinhart is releasing Monday


----------



## Fjallrav

Summer reading last night. O1 on Steinhart rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Man you are making it difficult for me to say no to the Titanium!!!! That looks sweet!!!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tiptac

Just got the new Titanium GMT. Loving it. And the lume is just nuts.


----------



## twintop

Back to a diver - the Ocean One Vintage Red MkI


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xherion

Hi all,

First newbie post here, but i had been a long time forum lurker.

Just got myself a couple first Steinharts.
They are beautifully made!!
Glad to join your ranks.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop




----------



## rhj

OT500


----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## leoric




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Robotaz

twintop said:


> View attachment 12348013


Probably my favorite Steinhart the way you've configured it and let it wear/patina. Looks awesome.


----------



## Tiptac

Chilling with the GMT


----------



## twintop

NavB Vintage Ti47 B-Muster


----------



## gobbi

Last Sunday LE's throw a party:


----------



## pallas

gobbi said:


> Last Sunday LE's throw a party:
> View attachment 12355085


The marine officer LE blue is gorgeous, I wonder if they will ever make a similar watch again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## titloveyou

Hello from Vietnam


----------



## twintop




----------



## xernanyo

My Ocean 1 Titanium









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## xherion

Hi, which racing strap is used on Le Mans? Looks perfect on Aviation series.



gobbi said:


> Last Sunday LE's throw a party:
> View attachment 12355085


----------



## xherion

Aviation Dual Time Premium:


----------



## twintop




----------



## roman1191

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## twintop

NavB Vintage Ti47 B-Muster


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## karlken78

My recent acquisition-NavB UHR 47mm


----------



## karlken78

More pics


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage Red MkI


----------



## twintop




----------



## mizzare




----------



## xernanyo

Just got these 2 straps from Steinhart today 










Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## twintop




----------



## titloveyou

twintop said:


> View attachment 12399473


Could i know what strap is this ?


----------



## twintop

titloveyou said:


> Could i know what strap is this ?


That is the original Steinhart strap that comes with the Military47 ;-)


----------



## twintop




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Steinhart in the city of steel!!!


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## modsupremo

Lume shots of my Steinhart Nav. B-Chrono 44 Bronze, KIGA №2


----------



## mmason




----------



## mmason




----------



## mmason

trying the OVGMT on a ZuluDiver Tropic. 
Think it looks great and v comfortable strap too!


----------



## modsupremo

Monochrome KIGA №2
A splendid day to you all!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Ocean 1 Black with a Double Dome Sapphire with Blue AR


----------



## Lord99

Great pics !!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## br1ce

My brand new forty-four!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## vfrock

best image hosting


----------



## evancamp13




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mmason




----------



## twintop




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zerrax




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Punto

My latest acquisition: O1B ceramic. Love it!


----------



## br1ce

Pic of the day









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## SolarCycles1963

Another day and another NATO on the greenie.


----------



## tripreed

SolarCycles1963 said:


> Another day and another NATO on the greenie.


I'm not usually one to get too "matchy" with my NATOs, but that does look good.


----------



## Eodtech

Chrono's in Camo Friday anyone?!?!


----------



## billybob1

Looks like it has held up really well.


----------



## billybob1

*Re: Did someone say Titan?*

Nice!


----------



## billybob1

What is the name of that diver with the 24hr dial? Thanks.


----------



## Houls




----------



## lvt

...









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

That's the best combo I've seen on the Green. Congrats!


SolarCycles1963 said:


> Another day and another NATO on the greenie.
> 
> View attachment 12473335
> View attachment 12473341
> View attachment 12473343


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## twintop




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter

Loving this new brown leather bund strap I got to go with my Apollon Chronograph with the bronze bezel attached!


----------



## Eodtech

The new arrival Trinity


----------



## twintop




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I think I am going No Date Divers this week...


----------



## twintop




----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## Fookus




----------



## br1ce

Time flies, only writings remain









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Eodtech

twintop made me do it... :-x


----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

Since 39mm's are the hot topic lately, I thought you might like to see some of the earlier Oceans and GMT's. These are the ones that started it all  There are a couple of Debaufre GMT's in there too...


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

I went to the beach yesterday. I didn't see any of the donor teeth's owners thankfully..!! Can you name all the types of sharks they belong to? The one with the red wrapping has a special story behind it... Any guesses..? :-x


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

Who needs Batman and Superman when you have the HULK and his two best friends...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug on Steinhart special vintage strap


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti47 B-Muster


----------



## twintop




----------



## Fjallrav

Fall hike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eodtech

My Old Blue O1 at work...


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT in a private concert.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

California Blueberry's anyone..? Wanna see more colors...?


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Eodtech

How about the Stein-Berry..!! So named by a member on a FB fan page. I think it fits pretty well too. Can u find the hidden Steinhart "S"...?


----------



## twintop

Showcasing the very nicely decorated Soprod movement of the Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Eodtech

Its good to eat your Greens...!! Maybe this will help


----------



## twintop

The Military47 pairs well with the autumn color palette


----------



## Foch

That is a great combo


----------



## Eodtech

Arn't Old Oceans and GMT's the best for the wonderful fall colors...?  I definitely think so...


----------



## haanrii

Hi all,

Here's my take on trying to capture the essence of the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT from few weeks back. Obviously the winter is coming. At least here in Northern Finland.


----------



## Eodtech

Some of my Favorite Original 39mm's...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dpeter

A new strap for my chrono, needed something that hugged the wrist better considering the size.
After 2 weeks in clamps the strap is comfortable. New it was unusable.


----------



## terrasur

Nice pic, if slightly dark. I'm loving mine. Only way I see myself flipping it is if they came out with a 39mm version...



haanrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my take on trying to capture the essence of the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT from few weeks back. Obviously the winter is coming. At least here in Northern Finland.
> 
> View attachment 12628355


----------



## iwantone

great collection, Eodtech!


----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

After long a lovely Steinhart has arrived!

Love the 100% original design from Steinhart. They have got it all right with this one.

Every element is carefully thought of and well implemented.

It all makes sense. The already awesome Steinhart craftsmanship combined with their best design so far. The best parts for me being the wrist fitment, the bezel and crown aggression and the lovely hands and markers synchrony....


















Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## sticky

I'm no stranger to display casebacks but there was something about the Nav B bronze that made me want to post it here.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Way way better on strap

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 47 B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 - have a great week everyone


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Garrett-jr

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 premium automatik


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Hemingway99

New acquisition.


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Eodtech

Dual time with a Great New Strap...


----------



## twintop

Leia, our youngest cat, inspecting the Nav B-Uhr Vitage Ti 47 B-Muster


----------



## twintop




----------



## Ed.YANG

Next stage starts past 44！
1st week of next stage must be RACING related
So。。。。。。3。。。2。。。1。。。 。。。GO！！！









































:-d​


----------



## iwantone

Great looking combo twintop!
What strap is that?


----------



## twintop

iwantone said:


> Great looking combo twintop!
> What strap is that?


It's a custom made suede strap by diaboliqstraps on the OceanOneVintage......;-)


----------



## twintop

Looks like I have been a very good boy this year. Santa already brought me a Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti44 A-Muster...


----------



## Eodtech

Twin "Hellboy's"... 39mm and big brother in 42mm. Truly stunning in person...


----------



## twintop

Still very much enjoying my new Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti44 A-Muster


----------



## twintop

Steinytuesday with the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 44 A-Muster


----------



## good2go




----------



## twintop

Changed to the big sister, the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 47 B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Took out the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug today


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Eodtech

No Date Divers, with the new 39mm OVM in the upper right corner. Fits in well don't you think..?


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage on this grey and cloudy december thursday


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage 47 Titan B-Muster


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

Ahhhh... the pose on the brick wall that Asrar made famous. And there is my favorite pinky ring.

If you didn't tell me that strap doesn't have the metal keeper I would think it was the original strap. It appears to be the right color from what I can see and the X-Box stitch pattern at the top matches too.

Something that took me by surprise is that I forgot that you wear your watches on your right wrist. 
At 48mm and a huge crown with additional fob this watch was purposely designed with a destro crown configuration to be worn on the left wrist so that the crown doesn't dig in when the wrist in a bent position. 
How are you finding that is working for you on your right wrist?

Traditionally a Destro is made to be worn on the right wrist but in this unusual case it is made to be worn on the left.

A Destro was designed so that a modern diver can wear his dive computer on his left wrist and his watch on his right.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thanks John very kind words as always. 

Yes I always wear it on the right wrist. 

Even with the case size, the overly protruding crown and fob, I still find it easy and comfortable on the right. No issues for me. 

I am a total nut man, here in Bahrain we have left hand driving so my left is always on the steering and more active and in front of me. So whenever I am driving I shift the watch to the left wrist to just have it before me and visible at various angles. I just love keeping them before my eyes and then after the drive it shift it back. 

So at that time I will try this surely on my left wrist too.. hahahahhahaha. 

Yeah I am a real watch nut 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

As you can see it's quite easy and comfy... nicely showing from the cuff too ..

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Both Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan together - The A-Muster is 44mm and the B-muster is 47mm.


----------



## asrar.merchant

There you go John 









Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> There you go John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


Beautiful on either wrist and if it doesn't bother you then it's even better.

I have a feeling this watch will be on your wrist for a long time to come and others in your collection will be taking an extended vacation and getting some needed rest while the Marine Timer handles the work load. ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Merry Christmas  folks

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## gregg.masnick

I'm a happy camper right now. I just got my Ocean 1 back from Steinhart. I bought it new from them in 2012 while I was living / working in Saudi. It has gone through PADI open water, advanced open water, and rescue diver training. It was showing a good amount of wear from many dives in the Persian Gulf and Thailand as well as being a daily wearer for an outdoor enthusiast. The bezel was very scratched, had a pretty good dent in it, and the band was pretty scratched as well. I tried to pop the bezel off and tap the dent out but ended up buggering up the bezel so I decided to send it to Steinhart for a replacement ceramic bezel and servicing. I found out from them that I actually messed up the case so for $100 they replaced the case and the bezel with free shipping back and forth. I got it back yesterday and since the watch was looking so good, I decided to pull the band off and polish it, which turned out fantastic. It's now looking all new again and ready to take some more beatings. All in all, I'm totally stoked to have it back and very satisfied with their customer service.


----------



## twintop

Glad to hear about your positive CS story with Steinhart...|>....enjoy your O1VR buddy
Here's my 2012 O1VR MkI saying hello.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Happy new year, may 2018 bring you joy, happiness, good health and lots of new Steinharts ;-)


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster on Steinhart Pilot Espresso Old Vintage strap.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Flieger essentials - A- and B-Muster united


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## jerseydan31




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on cookie baking duty


----------



## Fookus

3 bros


----------



## twintop

Took out the Mini for the first time after my motorcycle accident 3,5 months ago.
Thought the Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster was a good co-pilot;-)


----------



## twintop

Military 47


----------



## sticky

Bit late posting the new guy.


----------



## twintop

Flying into the week with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug, have a great week fellow Steineristi


----------



## twintop

Rainy Steinytuesday so out comes the Ocean1Vintage


----------



## GMT-man

Ready for adventure...


----------



## e46dxyan

Collecting dust.. can't seem to take off my speedy


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## good2go




----------



## Garrett-jr




----------



## Heiner

I like it! :-!


----------



## Fookus

Brad southard and steinies


----------



## twintop




----------



## jay27

Ocean One 39 Green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Travelller




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

lumeshot of the NavB Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster

View attachment 12880685


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Ocean 1


----------



## Terry Lennox

OVM 39


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## twintop

Distressed Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## TreyH




----------



## mdrtoronto

I made this as a wallpaper for my pc. Love this watch!









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Close-up of the Military47 dial - one off the best dials in the Steinhart line-up.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage - this one is going back to Steinhart for service, for the second time. This time I'm hoping they'll replace the fragile ST.5 movement with the more robust ETA2824.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Military 47


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

Happy St Paddy's Everyone..!!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Dec1968

OVM 39


----------



## mondi1911

My OVM mk 2 !


----------



## twintop

Military 47


----------



## mdrtoronto

Strap is bartonbands


----------



## twintop




----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2 on leather









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug today


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage Red MkI


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## gogeo

who makes the band?



twintop said:


> Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster
> 
> View attachment 13019329


----------



## twintop

gogeo said:


> who makes the band?


It's a custom made strap by Joe from diaboliqstraps ;-) He makes awesome straps at real honest pricing. He can make you whatever you desire!!

contact info https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

World Traveler...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug again


----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug for the fourth day in a row, really liking this one again


----------



## riff raff

Finally some warm weather and sun here in Maryland. Some vintage gear, ready for a day in our MGB. Ray-Ban Baloramas (early 90's), driving gloves from 1980 and my new OOV. Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## blueforest89




----------



## twintop

Military47 today


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop

Happy fliegerfriday all, Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on duty today


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## twintop

Beating the monday blues with a cup of coffee and Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

New strap for the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## theJungian

Ocean 1 Vintage Red... on the river.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13072281


Ok, what's the deal with the jubilee bracelet? I just received my 39 Pepsi on an Oyster as there was no other options when I ordered. I emailed Steinhart and was told they have no plans for a jubilee bracelet with this watch. But I've now seen a few posted online that look like they came with them? What gives? Thanks!


----------



## Watchfreek

Emsflyer84 said:


> Ok, what's the deal with the jubilee bracelet? I just received my 39 Pepsi on an Oyster as there was no other options when I ordered. I emailed Steinhart and was told they have no plans for a jubilee bracelet with this watch. But I've now seen a few posted online that look like they came with them? What gives? Thanks!


This one (and others you've seen) are the 42mm version......... didn't you get the memo?

Any 39mm you might come across are using aftermarket bracelets with hollow endlinks.


----------



## Emsflyer84

Thanks


----------



## Heiner

That's a 42mm Pepsi, this Jubilee wouldn't fit the 39mm Pepsi!

Sorry - too late...:roll:


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 1 Orange...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

Its White Shark Season in California.... :-x


----------



## twintop

Military47 on this May 1st, a day to remember the greatest F1 driver off all time, Ayrton Senna!!!!


----------



## riff raff

Wow, that's right, 24 years ago. I still have that race on a VHS tape, I've never watched it. RIP Ayrton.



twintop said:


> Military47 on this May 1st, a day to remember the greatest F1 driver off all time, Ayrton Senna!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13103851


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

May The Force Be With You on this fliegerfriday


----------



## riff raff

Summertime is NATO time


----------



## Eodtech

Well put riff raff, I couldn't agree more...!!


----------



## twintop




----------



## spclEd

This is the latest on a Steinhart Rally strap.

It is insanely accurate and as many have noted, it is a Big watch!

I love it and for me it wears well.


----------



## twintop

Ever since I decided to keep this one, it's hardly left my wrist. Best decision of the year so far 
Now, is there anyone who wants to get rid of a NavB 47 Bronze ;-)


----------



## BerlinTHF

Trio - handwinded ;-)









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Eodtech

Hesalite Crystal Trio... Sounds like a band from the 70's... LOL


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## BerlinTHF

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titanium B-type

*






*

Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop




----------



## BerlinTHF

Apollon Chronograph









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug to start the week


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## BerlinTHF

Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT "PanAm"









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

A bit earlier that day ... ;-)









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Welcome back beautiful - my Ocean One Vintage is back after service at Steinhart!!!


----------



## riff raff

twintop said:


> Welcome back beautiful - my Ocean One Vintage is back after service at Steinhart!!!


Can you share what was done and the cost?


----------



## twintop

riff raff said:


> Can you share what was done and the cost?


Originally my O1V was outfitted with the ST.5 but broke down twice so a new movement was placed. The watch is almost 4 years old, so out of warranty but Steinhart didn't charge me for the work they did!!!


----------



## riff raff

Ah,I think that I remember that. That is pretty good service by Steinhart!(they don't always get praised, so lets celebrate that)



twintop said:


> Originally my O1V was outfitted with the ST.5 but broke down twice so a new movement was placed. The watch is almost 4 years old, so out of warranty but Steinhart didn't charge me for the work they did!!!


----------



## twintop

My Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug and a cup off coffee is all I need to get me going


----------



## twintop

Humpday with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## twintop

Diverthursday with the OceanOneVintage - desk diving that is ;-)


----------



## twintop

Going monochrome with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## BerlinTHF

Apollon Chronograph









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

;-)









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

My Dutch Forum LE Pan Am...


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster on Vintage Flieger strap by Diaboliqstraps


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster again


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug on this steinytuesday


----------



## twintop

Casebackthursday with a view of the ETA/Unitas 6497 inside the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday today - Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Military 47


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Up close with the Military47


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

A White Dialed Steinhart for each day of the week...


----------



## Sassi

Just got my OVM MkIII. Had to go immediately to visit my watch maker and get me some PVR natos. I chose a Bond and one made of vegetable tanned reindeer skin. Now I just don't know which one I like more. b-)


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Sassi

OVM on Horween leather. :-d


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

She finally arrived after being stuck in customs for 2 weeks.
Searched for a long time to find one and got lucky when TonyAH decided to let his one go. Have to say a huge thank you to Tony, a true gentleman and a pleasure to deal with.
Pics can't do it justice, such a stunning piece!!!!


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> She finally arrived after being stuck in customs for 2 weeks.
> Searched for a long time to find one and got lucky when TonyAH decided to let his one go. Have to say a huge thank you to Tony, a true gentleman and a pleasure to deal with.
> Pics can't do it justice, such a stunning piece!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13231007


Congrats Stef. You couldn't have got it off a more reliable and reasonable fellow WIS, who is not one of those greedy, speculating vultures stalking the social media platforms. Great pickup of a super rare beauty. Wear it in the best of health buddy!


----------



## twintop

Watchfreek said:


> Congrats Stef. You couldn't have got it off a more reliable and reasonable fellow WIS, who is not one of those greedy, speculating vultures stalking the social media platforms. Great pickup of a super rare beauty. Wear it in the best of health buddy!


Thanks Dave, there sure are some shady characters around asking incredible premiums over some of the LE's. It was a joy working with Tony to get this deal done, a very generous man, a true gentleman!!!

I couldn't be happier with this one in the collection now, I feel like it's as good as complete. I've got 3 fliegers(A-dial, B-dial and Chrono) and 2 divers from Steinhart. At the moment there isn't all that much in the Steinhart line-up that gets my fingers itching to press the Buy button. I still love the Marine Officer Chrono and Marine Regulator but there's no rush to get them in the collection.

For now I'm happy with what I have and I'm going to concentrate on getting some different straps(one is already incoming) ;-) otherwise I might get in some serious trouble with my wife ;-)


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Thanks Dave, there sure are some shady characters around asking incredible premiums over some of the LE's. It was a joy working with Tony to get this deal done, a very generous man, a true gentleman!!!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this one in the collection now, I feel like it's as good as complete. I've got 3 fliegers(A-dial, B-dial and Chrono) and 2 divers from Steinhart. At the moment there isn't all that much in the Steinhart line-up that gets my fingers itching to press the Buy button. I still love the Marine Officer Chrono and Marine Regulator but there's no rush to get them in the collection.
> 
> For now I'm happy with what I have and I'm going to concentrate on getting some different straps(one is already incoming) ;-) otherwise I might get in some serious trouble with my wife ;-)


Haha, you know that's what we always say....And you'll always find the next one you need soon enough again (Steinhart or not....)


----------



## twintop

Expect to see a lot of this one, the Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> For now I'm happy with what I have and I'm going to concentrate on getting some different straps(one is already incoming) ;-)


thanks Gentlemen. you're making me blush now.

Congrats Stefan. Well Deserved. hope you wear it in good health.
BTW. just remembered the Rios Brown Aviator Strap you posted a few days ago. how about it with this Watch?.
it should make a Great combo .


----------



## twintop

Tony A.H said:


> thanks Gentlemen. you're making me blush now.
> 
> Congrats Stefan. Well Deserved. hope you wear it in good health.
> BTW. just remembered the Rios Brown Aviator Strap you posted a few days ago. how about it with this Watch?.
> it should make a Great combo .


I'm thinking of having one made to my specs. The Rios is nice, but it tapers from 22 to 20mm, I'd prefer it to taper to 18mm.


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> I'm thinking of having one made to my specs. The Rios is nice, but it tapers from 22 to 20mm, I'd prefer it to taper to 18mm.


sure you wear what YOU like.
personally, i find the tapered 22X20 strap has more balance than 22X18 against a 47mm Case. but: to each his own. right?;-)


----------



## twintop

Sure Tony, thing is I wear my watch quite loose around the wrist and find that the 18mm is better ;-)
The other thing I didn't mention is, since the NavB Chrono LGE is very special to me, I think it deserves a special strap and I'm thinking of going with an alligator or stingray type skin ;-)

Anyway, since this is a picture gallery, here's a quick wrist shot


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> I think it deserves a special strap and I'm thinking of going with an alligator or stingray type skin ;-)


 EVEN BETTER b-).

BTW. looks better on your wrist than it did on mine .


----------



## twintop

Time to show-off the engine inside the Nav.B Chrono 47 Limited Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Ok you two, although it is a beautiful watch and I would love one myself, can we get back to some watches you can actually get wet..? LOL, It is summertime you know... :roll:

But on a side note, It does say a lot about Tony AH his integrity, generosity and desire to share a loved piece with a fellow lover of Steinhart. I am definitely sure he could have sold it at a good profit to someone else if he was so inclined. Bravo to you Tony for being such a stand up guy and also to twintop, I hope you wear it in good health and enjoy to for a very long time..!! 

Well onto the reason for this post...

At long last, here is the Odisea GMT. I have always wanted one, but never really had the right opportunity present itself. They have always sold very quickly or when I did I find one it was so over priced that I wasn't interested in paying the asking price. Well patience has paid off and the stars finally aligned. I must admit it looks a lot nicer in person and the color combination is really very appealing. The dial is a beautiful black color and the hands are really easy to read because if the drastic contrast, plus the chapter ring is really a cool addition. I feel very lucky to finally have one. 

Hope you like it too...


----------



## twintop

Just can't get enough of the Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE....sorry Eodtech, but then again I'm not much for watersports ;-)


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster to start the week!!


----------



## kidsmoke

twintop said:


> Sure Tony, thing is I wear my watch quite loose around the wrist and find that the 18mm is better ;-)
> The other thing I didn't mention is, since the NavB Chrono LGE is very special to me, I think it deserves a special strap and I'm thinking of going with an alligator or stingray type skin ;-)
> 
> Anyway, since this is a picture gallery, here's a quick wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 13235835


Gorgeous.

Love the contrast with the sleeve.


----------



## kidsmoke

Here's my newest Steinhart. . .


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday with the Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

The new Steinhart Olympic Banner...? :-x


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

here's the caseback of the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug showcasing the Unitas/ETA6497


----------



## Eodtech

O1 Orange...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Heiner

One of 20...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop




----------



## TDYRanger

Love the leather on the O1 Vintage red!! Where did you get that?


----------



## TDYRanger

Eodtech said:


> O1 Orange...


Such an amazing bezel!!


----------



## Eodtech

TDYRanger said:


> Such an amazing bezel!!


Thank you Ranger... Its an amazing color combination and really stunning in person..


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry double post for some reason...


----------



## Eodtech

Steinhart Blue...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Steinhart Yellow...


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE


----------



## Watch Pal

This looks fantastic on the Bond Nato.


----------



## Eodtech

I am going a little crazy with the O2 V1's right now. So I hope you can all forgive me... lol


----------



## danimaru

Eodtech said:


> I am going a little crazy with the O2 V1's right now. So I hope you can all forgive me... lol


Haha. We noticed a bit.

After your many examples, I've decided the white one is my favourite. In part because it's just so slick. But mostly because the lume is siiick on that one in particular.


----------



## Eodtech

Happy Pan Am Sunday night...


----------



## danimaru

Eodtech said:


> Happy Pan Am Sunday night...


Beauty. Your collection continues to impress.

My next watch is going to be a gmt. I'm hoping Steiny releases a coke 39, but in the absence of that, maybe the dial time premium.

Which of yours is your favourite? I'm intrigued by, and hear good things about the Squale, but I'm not really down with their logo, and they got the bezel colours backwards. That pan am limited Steiny of yours is top shelf, but unattainable. /shrug


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> Beauty. Your collection continues to impress.
> 
> My next watch is going to be a gmt. I'm hoping Steiny releases a coke 39, but in the absence of that, maybe the dial time premium.
> 
> Which of yours is your favourite? I'm intrigued by, and hear good things about the Squale, but I'm not really down with their logo, and they got the bezel colours backwards. That pan am limited Steiny of yours is top shelf, but unattainable. /shrug


Thanks danimaru -

Without hesitation, my absolute favorite is the Steinhart Pan Am. I got the others until I was able to find the real deal..! It was totally worth the wait though, it really is a fantastic watch.

The Squale's are great watches as well. They do some different things with their designs for sure, their Batman aluminum and ceramic homage's are other examples, but I don't think you will be disappointed in the quality one bit. You may want to consider one of those in the mean time as they will be definitely easier to acquire than the Steinhart Pan Am. But one of the great things about our hobby, is that you never know what will turn up around the next corner. A little bit of luck and being quick on the trigger can go a long way to finding your grail.. :-!

As a side note, I was considering putting a black ceramic GMT dial on the Squale Pan Am. Making it a Black and White GMT. That is a great look and maybe if I can find another Squale, I will do that. Its just a thought... It never ends, Lol.


----------



## danimaru

Eodtech said:


> As a side note, I was considering putting a black ceramic GMT dial on the Squale Pan Am. Making it a Black and White GMT. That is a great look and maybe if I can find another Squale, I will do that.


It's a refreshing change to a common look, to be sure. To my eyes though, the white dial only really looks "right" with the Pepsi bezel.



Eodtech said:


> It never ends, Lol.


This is powerfully true.


----------



## Eodtech

I agree about the look of the Pepsi on the White dial being the better choice, that's why I haven't done it yet. I would try it however if I had another Squale Pan AM to experiment on, Lol.


----------



## twintop

Today's wristcheck, going with the Military47.


----------



## titloveyou

twintop said:


> Today's wristcheck, going with the Military47.
> 
> View attachment 13373475


may i know your wrist size ?

- - - Updated - - -



twintop said:


> Today's wristcheck, going with the Military47.
> 
> View attachment 13373475


may i know your wrist size ?


----------



## twintop

titloveyou said:


> may i know your wrist size ?


Sure, I have a 7,5 inch wrist.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster









- - - Updated - - -

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## titloveyou

wow, mine is 7,25 inch, could the 47 military fit mine


----------



## twintop

titloveyou said:


> wow, mine is 7,25 inch, could the 47 military fit mine


I think you should be fine, especially if you have a flat wrist.


----------



## twintop

Fliegerfriday with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

Original Fat Font GMT...


----------



## twintop

Nav B.Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Some Vintage 39mm and 42mm Pepsi's...


----------



## Eodtech

2016 Baltic Sea LE of 100...


----------



## danimaru

Yet another one from Bob's collection I've never seen before! That ones cool. I wonder if there's a reason other than simply style to have made the 2 orange.

- - - Updated - - -

Yet another one from Bob's collection I've never seen before! That ones cool. I wonder if there's a reason other than simply style to have made the 2 orange.


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> Yet another one from Bob's collection I've never seen before! That ones cool. I wonder if there's a reason other than simply style to have made the 2 orange.


Thanks danimaru - The colors on this watch are simply amazing. The dial changes from an emerald green in the sun to a dark green and almost black in the shade. The contrasting Orange and White colors are fantastic too.

The significance of the Orange number 2, is that it's the 2nd watch that was designed by the Polish Steinhart AD in 2016. His first design was the Black Anchor in 2013 I believe, which is a great watch in itself. But the Baltic Sea is truly stunning in person. I know they are an LE and not offered up for sale very often, but If you ever have the opportunity to see one in person or better yet pick one up for yourself, I guarantee you will not be disappointed...


----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

I think I finally found the perfect strap for my OVM. :-d


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Yes you did!


----------



## dan_bsht

It is perfect indeed!


Sassi said:


> View attachment 13394985
> 
> 
> View attachment 13394987
> 
> 
> I think I finally found the perfect strap for my OVM. :-d


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Eodtech

OOV GMT "White Ocean" 1 of only 25...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintageRed MkI


----------



## danimaru

@Eodtech, ok man, so like how many Steinhart models ever made do you _not_ have in your collection? Yet another rare beauty there in the white ocean.


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> @Eodtech, ok man, so like how many Steinhart models ever made do you _not_ have in your collection? Yet another rare beauty there in the white ocean.


Lol, there are a few I am still missing. If and when I can track them down, you will be the first to know...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster









- - - Updated - - -

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Eodtech

H.Solo - Its really good to see you back on WUS..!!


----------



## konax

Friends,
I'm searching for photos of Ocean Black DLCs on a leather straps. Just looking for some ideas. I know it's quite an uncommon combination, but I'm sure someone did it before. Would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Eodtech

I don't have one on leather, but I do have one on a tan Zulu that might be of some help...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

Grand Prix...


----------



## Eodtech

Kiga No2... 1 of 222


----------



## Eodtech

O1 Orange...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Ivanhoe34

My new beloved Ocean 39


----------



## Ivanhoe34

lume is fantastic


----------



## Ivanhoe34

another lume shot


----------



## Eodtech

Love Lume Shots...


----------



## twintop

Today's choice, the Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## rudestew

Wow my first steinhart and it’s the mutts nuts , I’m on the Rolex gmt list and thought I’d get a Tudor gmt but cannot be bothered with another list so went for this bad boy and it ticks all the boxes 👍👍👍


----------



## Eodtech

Odisea LE...


----------



## danimaru

@Eodtech: please stop showing off the Odisea. It’s too gorgeous. And too unattainable. You’ve got the hottest wife at the party. It’s making me insecure about my regular old OVM. Haha.


----------



## twintop

The beautiful backside of the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday meets flectofriday - Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## konax

OVM 39


----------



## Eodtech

Original 39mm Pepsi GMT from 2007...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition on my favourite Steinhart flinger strap


----------



## Eodtech

Well, at least it isn't the Odisea, Hahaha.. How about an Original 39mm Coke GMT from 2007, still looking pretty good after all these years too...


----------



## danimaru

That is a great lookin watch Eodtech. I prefer the bezel font they used on thos3 original gmt’s. My only complaint is the pip doesn’t match the indices. Is that from discolouration over time, or was it always like that?


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks danimaru -

The pip just caught a little bit of the sun. The indices are glowing too, its just harder to see them in the pic. It actually matches pretty well...


----------



## Eodtech

A little Red, White and Blue to celebrate Labor Day...


----------



## twintop

Military47 enjoying some late summer sun


----------



## Eodtech

Mermaid Mania... :-!


----------



## danimaru

^^^ I approve this case back ^^^


----------



## j0oftheworld

Mine:










On Gunny strap and ordered an OEM Ti buckle from Steinhart for it.


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> ^^^ I approve this case back ^^^


I kinda figured you might Dan... Lol


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry danimaru, but I had to make use of this silly double post form yesterday... Lol


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

My rendition of the famous "Blueberry". I am calling this one the Steinhart "Blackberry"...


----------



## anrex




----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Eodtech

Once you go green... :-x


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## j0oftheworld

[/url]


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition - just love how those hands pop


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

My Snowflakes...


----------



## twintop

Here's some caseback action, lovely view of the ETA7750 inside the Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Mach 1 Stainless Steel...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Ivanhoe34

39mm


----------



## twintop

A handful of 47mm greatness


----------



## jbsutta

Nice, Making me think hard on this one also considering an ocean bronze on rubber.


----------



## Eodtech

From the Old Journey song... "Stone in Love"... !! 

Im trying something new... For your listening pleasure... Lol


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Eodtech

Black Anchor...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

OVR Double Red...


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## rfc16

twintop said:


> OceanOneVintage
> 
> View attachment 13530497


Yes please!!!


----------



## Eodtech

Debaufre GMT Green...


----------



## Ornithoptor




----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

O1 Red...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman

My new Ocean One GMT in the woodshop.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Ornithoptor

twintop said:


> Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster
> 
> View attachment 13549857


 Man is that a beauty. If they build something like that in a 40mm size for those of us with a little wrists, I would be all over that like white on rice!


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Military47


----------



## Eodtech

A couple of O1G's...


----------



## twintop

Some autumn vibes with the Military47


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Eodtech

Happy Halloween..!!


----------



## Eodtech

.


----------



## Eodtech

.


----------



## Eodtech

"Pan Am-Demonium"...


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## kevinlucci




----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon for a beautiful Fall day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Pan Am LE of 40...


----------



## kevinlucci

Can't seem to get enough of the Apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Pepsi Sapphire Bezel ...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Black Sapphire ...


----------



## twintop

Up close with the Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 DLC Sapphire LE and my M3 V8 ...


----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon with stainless steel bezel and blue NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Yowza! With those two layers of NATO, that's gotta be about the thickness of my Crepas Cayman on bracelet at ~20mm...


----------



## kevinlucci

^^^ it's 18mm thick with the bezel but the NATO is about 1.2mm thick so close! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Eodtech said:


> Ocean 44 DLC Sapphire LE and my M3 V8 ...


You hold onto that E92. As the only V8 M3 ever, it's bound to appreciate with time.


----------



## Eodtech

fracture. said:


> You hold onto that E92. As the only V8 M3 ever, it's bound to appreciate with time.


Thanks fracture, I love my M3 E92 and trust me its not gong anywhere. Plus it looks great with some of my favorite Steinahrt's too... :-x


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop

The engine that drives the Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

My Reds...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## BerlinTHF

Ocean Vintage GMT ...

... d'un autre temps ...









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Ocean Vintage GMT ...

... d'un autre temps ...

View attachment 13734725


Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Eodtech

Sapphire Bezel Sunday... b-)


----------



## BerlinTHF

Blue XMas Monday ...









Peace out!

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Eodtech

My old favorite faded Pepsi from 2007...


----------



## BerlinTHF

All you guys out there ...









... may have a ...









... good start in a healthy and peaceful year 2019!

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Heiner




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Perfect...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## shredace

Driving with my Pilot Watch


----------



## Eodtech

Aloha from Maui. Three of my favorite things... Sushi, Sake and Pepsi... :-x


----------



## angeleno310

Steinhart OVM... My first Steinhart.

I love the look of this guy... the throwback stying, the obvious quality, and the durability.


----------



## angeleno310

Steinhard Dual Time Premium

Once I decided I wanted a pepsi bezel (but couldn't imagine paying 10,000 or more for a Rolex), I decided on this beauty. With the smokey face, standout GMT hand and exhibition back, I love this piece.


----------



## Eodtech

A Rainy Day Pork Chop BBQ... :-x


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## BerlinTHF

Ocean Vintage GMT









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop




----------



## BerlinTHF

SH Grand Prix









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## hz536n

My Steinhart OMV


----------



## London006

My beautiful blue Military 47...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Eodtech

The very first OVR Mk1 form 2009. Polished 'Bottle Cap' Bezel, Original case back and Acrylic crystal...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## KJH666

The same watch, but two very different looks. The OVM Mark 1 from 2014 with the sapphire crystal and the Gnomon limited edition from a few years later with the acrylic superdome crystal.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the second Version of the OVR Mk1 from 2011. The newer 'Neptune' case with the 'Scalloped' brushed Bezel. But this Version did retain the Acrylic crystal and the case back reflects that detail...


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

In both Acrylic and Sapphire, these are some of the most beautiful and colorful Steinhart watches ever made ...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## BerlinTHF

Blue, blue Apollon Chrono, blue!









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## twintop




----------



## kevinlucci

Sunrise at 35,000 feet on the way to Key West

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## KJH666

2007 old logo GMT with stunning fat font insert.


----------



## boci202A

Not in /on my hands yet, but it should be here any day now.


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## boci202A

twintop said:


> Military47
> 
> Beautiful, congrats! And I think you just cost me $500.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bluejacket




----------



## LowIQ

My first Steinhart, 2 month old....there's now another one here...but the wife stole that one...


----------



## LowIQ

My first Steinhart, 2 month old....there's now another one here...but the wife stole that one...

View attachment 14030897


----------



## LowIQ

No idea what happene there, sorry for the double post...! :-(


----------



## LowIQ

Packing up, for a few days of camping and hiking in the Ardennes...


----------



## LowIQ

Forgot the link to the planed menue for the first night there


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Fookus

xxx


----------



## LowIQ

The one which is apparently my wifes now...









so I'm without a GMT....


----------



## LowIQ

unless she is with me.....


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

New watch day for me... Racetimer in Blue.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## Anthony

"Say hello to my little friend"


----------



## pallas

Anthony said:


> "Say hello to my little friend"
> 
> View attachment 14104779


Did you build it yourself?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

pallas said:


> Did you build it yourself?


Yes  I really like this watch.


----------



## pallas

I like it too! I've been searching for a good milsub homage with date forever.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Lunaare...


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Eodtech

Original and very uncommon 39mm Ocean 1 Red from the very early days...


----------



## RustyBin5

also 39 Mac, but red n black


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## twintop




----------



## KJH666

ST10


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## kennkez

KJH666 said:


> ST10


Such a unique watch from Steinhart


----------



## steinhart-fan




----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon with a strap change for an afternoon walk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

OOV with the ST.5 movement...


----------



## Eodtech

The New Porsche 911 Version of the OOV... :-x


----------



## Vanstr

wow! Did not knew this model.


----------



## RustyBin5

Marbella golf


----------



## dub82

Ocean 39 GMT Premium


----------



## RustyBin5

dub82 said:


> Ocean 39 GMT Premium
> View attachment 14274525


Looks great on the elasticated strap


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## London006

Black chrono


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josenyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 2 V1 Yellow... :-x


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eodtech

One of the Best Steinhart Deisgn's of all time...


----------



## YourseIf

I just love this lume









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2

Had this one for a while.


----------



## marco v

My 2 favorites, next one to buy is the chrono black dlc.


----------



## marco v

My fliegers, i hope to find a ltd 44mm nav b mocca one day.


----------



## Eodtech

My "Blueberry" today...


----------



## kenls

Chipping in to this thread with my OVM. (Photoshopped out his first battle scar)


----------



## minfenti

Just got this Steinhart Aviation from a fellow WUS member. love it!


----------



## minfenti

<duplicate>


----------



## mlfloyd1

Beautiful watches.
I only wish Steinhart would shorten the lug length to 47 or 48 mm on their Ocean One Divers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlfloyd1

And do something about the ghost ceramic bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Going Pip-less at the beach today with the O1 Orange... :roll:


----------



## kenls

Put my OVM on a ZULUDIVER padded sailcloth (for the time being)...


----------



## kenls

Now on a padded leather strap.


----------



## Sonar

minfenti said:


> Just got this Steinhart Aviation from a fellow WUS member. love it!
> View attachment 14478045


Whats your wrist size?

I kinda eyed the 44 model but think its too big for me

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ive been in a bit of a "Red" mood lately. So, here is an old 39mm Ocean 1 Red from 2005...


----------



## anrex

m`


----------



## Eodtech

All three known Versions of the OVR Mk1...


----------



## DRK1992

Ocean one premium blue on shark mesh strap









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Happy Halloween Everyone... :-x


----------



## Eodtech

Some amazing Steinhart Lume...


----------



## Eodtech

Original first run (2006) 39mm GMT Black...


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Eodtech

The Grand Prix LE of 150...


----------



## Eodtech

The beautiful Odisea...


----------



## Thunder1

Eodtech said:


> The beautiful Odisea...


Nice one!!..that's the first I've seen of this one..was this a LE release?.


----------



## Eodtech

Thunder1 said:


> Nice one!!..that's the first I've seen of this one..was this a LE release?.


Hi Thunder - Yes, this was an LE in 2010 for a Spanish watch forum. Its a really popular watch among us Steinhart old timers, lol. They don't come up for sale very often as most owners and collectors don't want to part with them for obvious reasons....


----------



## Eodtech

Some Christmas colors this weekend starting with an all Original HULK on a black Zulu... ;-)


----------



## Eodtech

More Christmas colors with the 42mm "Hellboy"... b-)


----------



## Propane

Aviation GMT in its natural habitat. With daily use scratches etc.


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean One Vintage (OOV) GMT. This one is an earlier version with the green markers similar to the OVR Mk1's...


----------



## rrrrrlll




----------



## Thunder1

rrrrrlll said:


> View attachment 14789561


Strap works well w/ it...what # is yours?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Thunder1 said:


> Strap works well w/ it...what # is yours?


Thanks. I got it when it was just released. Seems it is not numbered.


----------



## Eodtech

The "Original' Pan Am LE of 40 from 2011 and one of the most beautiful and colorful Steinhart watches ever made. These were available in 3 configurations, here are 2 of them. One with a Sapphire Crystal and the other in the very rare Hesalite Plexiglas Crystal. The one I'm missing is the version with a Sapphire Crystal without the Cyclops. Well, 2 out of 3 isnt bad.. Lol

Happy Pan Am Sunday...


----------



## nevenkab

Steinhart O1V on Sydney Strap Company Vintage Brown (Quick Release)


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

A couple of California favorite traditions, a Steinhart and some In and Out... :-x


----------



## Eodtech

Happy St Paddy's Day...!!!!


----------



## Eodtech

My "Double Red's" from long ago...❤❤


----------



## Eodtech

The 42mm Blues Brothers... 💙💙


----------



## Eodtech

I know its not even close to Halloween yet, but... 🧡🖤


----------



## Eodtech

OVM DLC...


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a 42mm Ocean 1 Red ... ❤


----------



## Eodtech

I love being at home. I get to play with all my watches... 🤣😁


----------



## Eodtech

The Lunaare LE...😲


----------



## Eodtech

The 2011 White Ocean SE of 25 ... 🥰


----------



## Eodtech

The Legacy LE, the perfect choice for a gray California day ...🖤🤍


----------



## Eodtech

Here is my one and only modded Steinhart. I think it looks great on a black Zulu ... 💙


----------



## Eodtech

The Beautiful and Colorful, Original Pan Am LE... 💙❤


----------



## Eodtech

The 2017 La Francaise LE of 50 ...❤💙


----------



## Eodtech

2005 Mach 1 Stainless Steel...


----------



## Eodtech

The 2016 Baltic Sea LE of 100 ... 🧡💚


----------



## Eodtech

The 2011 Black Sea LE of 111... ❤🖤


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

2018 Ocean Vintage Military on a leather NATO, works for me.....


----------



## Eodtech

The United Colors of some very early Steinhart Ocean 1's ... 💙💚❤


----------



## Dec1968

Oddball question. I've had five Steinharts and sold them all due to the flat lugs - and it never dawned on me that the case back height was a major part of the problem. It can't sit flat on the wrist when it sits TALL on the wrist. The case itself is plenty thin. 

Is there any flatter case back that would fit or is the existing one able to be thinned down?

Would solve the problem for me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James77

View attachment IMG_3985.JPG


----------



## James77

View attachment IMG_3955.JPG


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The OOV Group with the ST.5, 911, Legacy and the DLC LE... ❤🖤


----------



## Eodtech

1st Gen 42mm Ocean 1 "Smurf"... 💙


----------



## dan_bsht

OVM2









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage and Nav B-Uhr Vintage


----------



## Eodtech

The Titanium Christoph 40 LE of 10 ... 🖤🇩🇪


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Eodtech

Here are all the colors that were initially offered with the First Version's of the Ocean 2 Line. They are really amazing, colorful pieces in their own right, but when all together, they are absolutely stunning...❤💙🧡💛🖤


----------



## TheGanzman

Eodtech said:


> Here are all the colors that were initially offered with the First Version's of the Ocean 2 Line. They are really amazing, colorful pieces in their own right, but when all together, they are absolutely stunning...❤&#55357;&#56473;&#55358;&#56801;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56740;


"Collect them all, (don't) trade with your friends!"


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> "Collect them all, (don't) trade with your friends!"


Lol, I had no idea you liked the O2's Ganz...!!!


----------



## TheGanzman

Eodtech said:


> Lol, I had no idea you liked the O2's Ganz...!!!


I don't, but a tip of the hat to YOU for your due diligence on collecting what must be THE penultimate Steinhart collection; even Gunter would/should be impressed!


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> I don't, but a tip of the hat to YOU for your due diligence on collecting what must be THE penultimate Steinhart collection; even Gunter would/should be impressed!


Thanks Ganz, it certainly took a concerted effort and some serious patience to finally get them all together. Even the designer of this model said he doesn't believe Mr Steinhart has a complete collection of the Original Ocean 2 line. They are such well designed, beautifully built and extremely colorful watches. Out of all the models he produced, I think I would have saved one of each of these if I were him, Lol.

A few of these were fairly difficult to track down, but well worth the trouble. A really unexpected, exciting and rewarding element of this drawn out labor of love, was that I got to meet some really outstanding people and a few truly dedicated Steinhart fans from all over the world. Its nice to know I have some company in that arena, Lol. Also, if you weren't aware, the most difficult one to acquire was the Orange and Blue version. I seriously think only a handful of this amazing color combination ever really existed. Very people had even heard of it, never mind actually seen one in person. Im very grateful I was finally able to obtain this last and extremely rare example so I could ultimately complete the Ocean 2 collection and move on to try and fill the next hole in my Steinhart watch box ...


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone put a Rolex Oyster bracelet with SEL's (or Ginault for that matter) on a Steinhart 39mm? Will it line up properly - lug holes etc? Considering an experiment.


----------



## Eodtech

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone put a Rolex Oyster bracelet with SEL's (or Ginault for that matter) on a Steinhart 39mm? Will it line up properly - lug holes etc? Considering an experiment.


Hey there, I responded to you a few days ago and said I have seen pics of a friend of mine's Steinhart Ocean 1 39mm with a Rolex Jubilee bracelet with end links on it. Im pretty sure it will fit...

Did you not see my response...??


----------



## Eodtech

I felt like I needed some color today ... 💙❤


----------



## Dec1968

Eodtech said:


> Hey there, I responded to you a few days ago and said I have seen pics of a friend of mine's Steinhart Ocean 1 39mm with a Rolex Jubilee bracelet with end links on it. Im pretty sure it will fit...
> 
> Did you not see my response...??


I did. I'd love to see pictures of the fit of that combination.


----------



## Eodtech

The Complete Ocean 44 Sapphire GMT Collection... ❤💙🖤


----------



## custodes

Not the right strap for it but until....


----------



## custodes

Marine Bronze.

Not the right strap for it but until....

View attachment 15090997


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BerlinTHF

Aviation Pink Gold

View attachment 6.jpg


Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Aviation Pink Gold

View attachment 0.jpg


Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Eodtech

I hope this doesn't attract the Murder Hornets, Lol ... 🖤💛


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the new Vintage 39mm Ceramic Pepsi from Olko Watches ...&#55357;&#56473;❤


----------



## MortenR




----------



## matt.craigslist.555

Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium on a leather strap with a Steinhart titanium buckle. Loving it!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Eodtech

Mach 1 Stainless Steel ... 🖤


----------



## BerlinTHF

Grand Marquis









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Eodtech

Love the Colors of this Watch...


----------



## Drumsandwatches

The current state of the








Steinhart collection..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My choices leading up to today, Happy Memorial Day...&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## d55124




----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart Marine Chronometer Terra Incognita Limited Edition


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## xpiotos52

Always procrastinating about buying a third watch,but their selection makes it difficult !
My OCEAN ONE BRONZE GREEN : with 3 years of patina-gets worn heaps.
& OCEAN ONE VINTAGE with vintage style leather strap.


----------



## SndChsr

Weather sucks so I brought out the old studio lights and did a lume shot of my Ocean One. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Travelller

SndChsr said:


> ...brought out the old studio lights and did a lume shot of my Ocean One...


Wow, that is one heck of a shot! 👏😃🥇
I'm sure if you were to publish it on Steinhart's FB wall / IG they'd be thrilled 😉 🤙 🍻


----------



## SndChsr

Travelller said:


> Wow, that is one heck of a shot! 👏😃🥇
> I'm sure if you were to publish it on Steinhart's FB wall / IG they'd be thrilled 😉 🤙 🍻


Thanks Traveller. I forgot about their FB! I'll give it a shot...why not. All the best!


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Similar, but different, at the same time(see what I did there?)...both are winners in my book(on my wrist?)..the Ocean 39 Vintage GMT ceramic...the Olko Edition is on the left & the Hong Kong version is on the right..


----------



## SolarCycles1963




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## Travelller

modsupremo said:


> ...


A most awesome shot!!! 👏😃🍻


----------



## modsupremo

Travelller said:


> A most awesome shot!!! 👏😃🍻


Thanks so much Traveller!


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## Thunder1

My Steiny collection as of 1/6/2021..


----------



## basculante

Just blown away by this watch! Everything - Movement (+2), Build, Finish, Design, Size, Comfort, Bracelet.....I am now a big, big fan and hope to add more to my collection!


----------



## modsupremo

Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan A-Type Central Second


----------



## Thunder1

Thought I'd post a pic of my Steiny collection as of 1.15.2021..pretty happy w/ the brand, overall..I think they represent terrific VFM..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## basculante




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Melissakis




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tictocdoc




----------



## bailey24




----------



## outsidesmoke07

Lest anyone tell you Steinharts aren't true dive watches, I can attest that the OVM2 works to at least 105 feet.


----------



## Eugene Hot

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Lest anyone tell you Steinharts aren't true dive watches, I can attest that the OVM2 works to at least 105 feet.
> 
> View attachment 15776735
> View attachment 15776736


I confirm that the 300 meter test passed and the accuracy holds for many years.


----------



## Thunder1

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Lest anyone tell you Steinharts aren't true dive watches, I can attest that the OVM2 works to at least 105 feet.
> 
> View attachment 15776735
> View attachment 15776736


And it looks like you found a an admirer of your OVM!!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## SolarCycles1963




----------



## Eugene Hot

Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita"


----------



## Thunder1

A new arrival for moi..an Ocean 1 Vintage Macau Limited Edition..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## dol

*Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage TITANIUM A-Type on IWC strap*


----------



## Triton




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

My Ocean 39 Marine collection as of 9/11/2021..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rollan

First Steinhart, and I’m instantly addicted.


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> First Steinhart, and I’m instantly addicted.
> View attachment 16344334


Terrific pic!!!..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> Terrific pic!!!..


Thanks! It would be better if I submerged the phone, too. The domed crystal magnifies underwater. Not confident about the iPhone’s reliability, though.


----------



## brainless

I wasn't here for a long, long time, but there are two watches wanting to be showcased here before they will be advertised.
Have fun:
OCEAN, 39 mm,no date, bottle cap bezel; Ref. S 0105.09




















Flieger "Nav.B-Uhr REPLICA limitiert", UNITAS mvt. modified to central-second's hand,
47 mm pure joy:


















Not bad at all! 


Volker


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Traveller GMT


----------



## garydusa

again with the Traveller..


----------



## garydusa

Strap n Bracelet change ups…


----------



## garydusa




----------



## garydusa




----------



## gto05z




----------



## modsupremo

It's the brilliant Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph LE Blue keeping me company and cheery on this blissful-nippy morning!
Worth mentioning that a handsome Peter Gunny Blue Rally strap adorns this wrist-worn timer - a sight to behold and is one excellent combo IMHO.
Be well and stay safe, everyone!








Steinhart Timepieces United | Facebook


In appreciation for the exquisitely finished, honestly priced, accurate, amazing and advanced horological creations by Steinhart Watches! This is a place where we can share our images, views and...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Adventure


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Ivanhoe34

on the top


----------



## garydusa

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## iDiggs9

kevinlucci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to find one of these, I missed out at offering and still watching for one . It is just not on the market.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Adventure is sooo beautiful


----------



## Dec1968

Thoughts on what's coming?


----------



## garydusa

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## garydusa

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## Ofacertainage




----------



## iDiggs9

kevinlucci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love this one. been trying to find one of these since the first time I saw it online.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A pic of my 2 Ocean 1 Black & Blue Ceramics side by side..


----------



## Thunder1

My Ocean Black DLC..


----------



## Thunder1

Well, I picked up my Ocean 3 Blue today from a local watch maker today..he brushed the polished center links to match the outer bracelet links..and he brushed the outer, metal portion of the bezel..definetly reduced the 'bling' factor some..here's a couple of pics..


----------



## Thunder1

My Ocean Black DLC sporting a Hadley Roma strap..


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## iDiggs9

My two , looking at others. I really like the tritons


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Bonze Green


----------

